#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-10
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> o/
<tar-gz> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<tar-gz> Działa w końcu!
<sysek> :()
<tar-gz> Tylko unity mam po angielsku.
<sysek> i jak sie sprawuje unity ?
<tar-gz> sysek: 2d używam
<tar-gz> wychodzi na to, że jest efektywniejsze niż 3d w 11.04
<sysek> mhm :)
<tar-gz> ale czcionka w terminalu jest genialna.
<sysek> pokaz screena;d
<m477> :)
<tar-gz> Hmmm, dalej unity mam po angielsku.
<sysek> no pokaz screena ;d
<tar-gz> no chwila
<tar-gz> reboota robilem
<tar-gz> http://i.imgur.com/uMwWG.png
<sysek> no, ladna czcionka :)
<sysek> ale jakbym uzywal ubu, to bym uzywal lts :P
<tar-gz> na netbooku wole unity
<m477> a moglem jeszcze pospac ;/
<sysek> m477: *glaszcze* :(
 * m477 mruczy
<tar-gz> wy też jesteś em... homo?
<tar-gz> jesteście*
<m477> no :D
<sysek> hooomoooo !
<sysek> nie umiem oblczac granic ciagow
<sysek> nie rozumiem :(
<tar-gz> jak ciągniesz bez granic i nie rozumiesz dlaczego to jest z Tobą przyjacielu bardzo źle
<sysek> tar-gz: wyjdz za okno i sprawdz czy sniegu nie ma :P
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> mornink
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<sysek> czołem PoKrAk
<nn52> siemka
<PoKrAk> zieeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<karni> dobry dzień
<nn52> doberek
<nn52> póki jestem , jak wymusić wysunięcie się tacki ( konsola) napędu dvd , dajmy na to /media/cdrom1 (mimo że napęd jest pusty)
<PoKrAk> eject
<PoKrAk> a dokładniej eject cdrom
<PoKrAk> zreszta w manie masz to opisaner
<nn52> eject -h :P poczytam
<nn52> dzięki
<nn52> kurde... użyłam eject -r
<sysek> llool linux !
<nn52> i wysuneło mi tylko 1 napęd.... a 2gim chyba tasme SATA trza wymienić :/ . znikam na chwile :D
<nn52> mam 7 taśm nowych to wymienie
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Zauważyłem że sterownik Nvidii co jakiś czas samoistnie zmienia zawartość xconfig.
<qrq> -_-
<aimar> guysss
<aimar> I need some help
<aimar> Oct 10 12:54:54 srad0019 kernel: [ 4199.725327] type=1400 audit(1318244094.238:30): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=12105 comm="apparmor_parser"
<aimar> Oct 10 12:54:54 srad0019 init: mysql main process (12109) terminated with status 1
<aimar> Oct 10 12:54:54 srad0019 init: mysql main process ended, respawning
<aimar> I guess apparmor is killing my mysql.. which was just reinstalled
<aimar> how can I add this proccess to the "allowed" by apparmor?
<aimar> ozesz... zapomnialem, ze to kanal -pl^^, ma ktos jakis pomysl z tym mysql'em?
<Ozil> panowie mam dla was pytanko a raczej problem z kturym ni jak nie mogę sobie poradzić
<Ozil> mieszkam w bloku na pierwszym piętrze a pod moim balkonem mam okna od piwnicy i chiałbym tam sobie udostępnić internet
<Ozil> jaką antene kupić i aby zamocować ją na balkonie i czy antena  w piwnicy musi wychodzić poza okno piwnicy na dwur czy może być w środku
<Ozil> technologia n
<sajimon> Ozil: raczej słabo będzie szło przez strop piwnicy, który jest mega gruby, zbrojony i cholera wiec co jeszcze
<sajimon> najlepiej jakby obie antenki byly na polu, albo zaraz przy oknie
<Ozil> a nie wystarczyło by gdybym przyłorzy tą antene w piwnicy doszyby przyoknie ?
<sajimon> "na doworze" :D
<sajimon> jedna za oknem, np. w domu i ta w piwnicy przy oknie ale w środku
<sajimon> i powinno pojdsc
<sajimon> ale nie ma 100% gwarancji, jak to z wifi
<Ozil> no tak mi się właśnie wydaje że chyba by starczyło
<Ozil> jaką antene kupić tą na balkon sygnał kierowany będzie do dołu z balkonu
<Ozil> dookulna ?
<Ozil> czy panelową ?
<sajimon> w takim układzie takie powinny wystarczyć, te zobacz na poczatek z tymi fabrycznymi przy sprzecie
<sajimon> jak nie ebdzie działać to wtedy weźmiesz panelówki
<Ozil> dobra to skonfigruje ap i wystawie go na balkon i potem sprawdze w piwnicy jak z sygnałem przy oknie alptopem
<Ozil> bo i chciałbym apkiem zbierać sygnał
<Ozil> w piwnicy
<Ozil> bo jak bym miał neta bo bym sobie kompy naprawiał w piwnicy bo prąd za friko
<Wilczek> Dzień dobry wszystkim ;]
<qrq> Ale Brasero to shit :D
<sysek> czemu?
<dweller> Ozil: nic nie jest za darmo
<morfeusz888> cześć
<sysek> hm
<sysek> wgrywal ktos kernel z ppa i na karte nvidii ?
<Yuras> hej
<Yuras> kto wie jak wyeksportować klucz prywatny?
<Yuras> gog
<Yuras> *gpg
<qrq> Karta MicroSD na śmietnik...
<Wilczek> Jednak?
<Wilczek> Szkoda
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Facet włożył do Nokii E70 czy E50
<qrq> I wiesza się na formacie
<grek> czesc
<grek> odczytuje przez digitemp
<grek> temperature z czujnikow 1 wire
<grek> dziala ok
<grek> ale po restarcie mam w logu :
<grek> Error, you don't have +rw permission to access serial port: /dev/ttyS0
<grek> jak recznie zmienie /dev/ttyS0 na 777 to jest ok
<grek> ale po restarcie znowu
<grek> jak to naprawic ?
<lisu> grek: crontab -e dodać co minute ustawianie 777 na /dev/ttyS0
<lisu> grek: ewentualnie edytuj rc.local i przed exit 0 chmodnij sobie /dev/ttys0
<lisu> wtedy masz pewnosc, ze po restarcie dalej bedziesz mial 777
<grek> acha
<grek> a nie da sie dodac jakos nie wiem www-data usera ktory odpala skrypt choc w smie odpala root ale on odpala php a php odpala odczyt czujnikow prez shelexex i zapis do bazy
<grek> nie wiecie czy to bedzie dzialac z jedynie slusznym systemem
<grek> http://allegro.pl/stacja-pogody-z-usb-nowy-model-promocja-i1858168768.html
<grek> chodzi mi glowniie o odczyt predkosci wiatru
<qrq> grek Tak , będzie kompatybilne tylko z Debianem.
<grek> no to ok
<dawid> hej mam problem
<Ashiren> ohai
<dawid> helo
<dawid> mam problem z ubuntu 11.04
<buharin> chcialem podpiac do netbeansa gluta
<buharin> wiecie gdzie to szukac w ubuntu?
<buharin> /usr/include?
<dawid> ja mam problem z skype w ubuntu
<buharin> dawid, jaki?
<dawid> mam płyte główną asusa p5vd2 mx a dzwięk mi przerywa
<dawid> trzeszczy mi dżwięk w całym skype
<dawid> i jak gadam i normalne dźwięki dostępności też
<dawid> byłem już na angielskim irc ale niczego się nie dowiedziałem
<dawid> dodam że w terminalu jestem ciemny
<grek> mialem cos takiego
<dawid> pobrałem sterowniki spakowane w  bz2
<grek> zmienialem ustawienia az zadzialalo ale nie wiem  niestety co zmienilem
<dawid> dodam że niby domyślny mikser mój to alsa a w skype pisze pulse audio
<dawid> w źródła dźwięku się już bawiłęm ale nie dało to żadnego efektu
<lisu> dawid: odpal alsamixer w terminalu, pobaw sie przełącznikami, u mnie jeden z nich był na "full" i przez to trzeszczało
<dawid> pisałem że w terminaslu jestem ciemny czy to ma być sudo alsamixer????
<Ashiren> alsamixer
<Ashiren> po prostu
<dawid> dźięki poprzestawiałęm zara sprawdze i sie odezwe
<pechowiec> o/
<dawid> hura dzięki nie trzeszczy tylko tera jest za cich ustawiłem wszystko na zielone paski
<pechowiec> ogarnia ktoś elektrostatyke? :>
<dawid> dzięki jesteście wielcy już wiem do kogo się zwracać z problemami
<dawid> narqa
<noone_interestin> hey to all....czytam przez 24 godziny wasz kanal
<Enlik> i jakie wnioski?
<noone_interestin> oczekiwalem czegos innego
<pechowiec> :>
<noone_interestin> jestem za Nowego Jorku i jestem czlonkiem launchpad od paru lat
<Enlik> przewinąłem i ostanie ileś tam jest „ok”
<sysek> uau
<sysek> from new yhork
<sysek> nie umiem polskiego
<sysek> idziem na silownia
<sysek> robic lapa
<noone_interestin> tak...new york city
<noone_interestin> ja sie nawet nie urodzilem w Polsce
<noone_interestin> ale robie tlumaczenia dla linux
<sysek> to najs
 * Enlik też trochę tłumaczył, z 2 projekty, jeden całkiem spory od zera
<sysek> i co Ci sie nie podoba w tym kanale?
<noone_interestin> nic nie mowilem ze mi sie cos nie podoba, tylko ze oczekiwalem czegos innego
<sysek> a czego oczekiwales :)?
<Enlik> dobra pytanie! ;p
<qrq> Może wiecej takich lamerów jak ja?
<noone_interestin> bardziej techniczne rozmowy...ale spoko to samo jest na Angielskim kanale
<Enlik> ubuntu… jakby nie patrzeć
<noone_interestin> lol
<Enlik> i jego użytkownicy (statystyczni)
<noone_interestin> ja mam 27 systemow
<Enlik> oraz taka kultura kanałowa, wcale nie najgorsza swoją drogą
<qrq> W sumie to jest support channel a nie development :P
<noone_interestin> w tej chwili pisze z PCLinuxOS Gnome
<noone_interestin> masz racje
<Enlik> ano
<noone_interestin> jak wam sie podoba 11.10?
<qrq> noone_interestin Pomijając crash kernela po upgradzie , unity i ciężkie demony , to jest ok.
 * sysek czeka na lts
<noone_interestin> zgadzam sie z toba
<qrq> noone_interestin Ehm , dlatego wróciłem do Debiana Stable.
<noone_interestin> ja glownie uzywam 10.04 lucid
<noone_interestin> jestem na Windows 7 i mam otwarte 4 linuxy na Vbox
<Trojanin> już 11.10 macie?
<noone_interestin> czy Po9lskie distro Kate jeszcze istnieje?
<Trojanin> o w mordę, już październik :P
<Enlik> Trojanin: jeszcze ni ma
<Enlik> +e
<Enlik> w sensie wydania dystrybucyi, nie października :>
<noone_interestin> ok...ide spac...pracowalem cala noc...tutaj jest 12 w poludnie
<noone_interestin> powodzenia..
<qrq> noone_interestin Pracujesz w PR? :D
<noone_interestin> ja pracuje w domu...PR? public relations?
<qrq> Spoko :)
<noone_interestin> takze pracuje dla source forge net
 * Enlik ośmiela się rzec, że „spoko” nie jest poprawną odpowiedzią na powyższe pytanie
<pechowiec> noone_interestin: nakurwiaj do polski PKB robić a nie...
<qrq> Enlik No nie pracuje w PR.
<noone_interestin> ja sie ucze Polskiego codziennie
<Enlik> mozna prac. w PR z domu czasami
<Enlik> pechowiec++
<qrq> Copywriting to fajna sprawa :D
 * pechowiec http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aqSepg7OT0&ob=av2e
<pechowiec> noone_interestin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aqSepg7OT0&ob=av2e
<qrq> Jak sformatować zahasłowaną kartę MicroSD? :D
<qrq> Oczywiście nie znając hasła.
<pechowiec> qrq: dd?
<qrq> pechowiec Nie działa :)
<pechowiec> :O
<pechowiec> qrq: młotek :>
<Ashiren> ke?
<pechowiec> qrq: a z roota klepiesz?
<Ashiren> jak dd nie dziala
<Ashiren> moze ma przestawiony przelacznik readonly
<pechowiec> ogarnie to ktoś? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aqSepg7OT0&ob=av2e
<pechowiec> damn... nie ten link... http://www.nopaste.pl/15bc
<qrq> pechowiec Nawet na Symbianie nie da się sformatować.
<qrq> A tam jest wymuszanie formatu.
<qrq> Więc chyba kosz :)
<pechowiec> qrq: młotek :>
<KiFka> hej
<bastetmilo> heloł KiFka :>
<KiFka> konfiguruje klienta
<bastetmilo> adium?
<KiFka> xchat azure
<bastetmilo> i fajne to jest?
<KiFka> no jak zwykly xchat
<bastetmilo> bo ja do irca uzywam pidgina albo adium...
<bastetmilo> ale widzę, że troche im brakuje
<bastetmilo> ee. Nie instaluje mi się ten xchat :/
<KiFka> w app store jest
<KiFka> gratis
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ale on mi sie nie chce zainstalować
<bastetmilo> a ja i tak nie mam appstore
<KiFka> hmm
<bastetmilo> No tak. Mam za stary system na tą appke.
<KiFka> :S
<Enlik> powaznie Mac taki zrąbany?
<bastetmilo> Enlik: co masz na myśli?
<Enlik>     < bastetmilo> No tak. Mam za stary system na tą appke.
<bastetmilo> Enlik: to znaczy tylko tyle, że xchat wymaga wyższej wersji systemu niż tą co ja mam. A nie że system jest zrąbany.
<Enlik> bastetmilo: no dobra, może być program (to tylko xchat) zrobiony lub skompilowany źle, nie system, niech Ci będzie
<Enlik> (chyba że system jest naprawdę stary)
<dawid> helo
<dawid> jest jeszcze ktoś????
<dawid> mam problem z 11.04
<dawid> nie chce sie aktualizować pisze błąd połączenia a neta normalnie mam
<lisu> dawid: to faktycznie masz problem. Co namieszałeś?
<dawid> podam ci okno co sie wyświetla ok
<dawid> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<dawid> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dawid> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3uohgo5> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<dawid> Nieudane pobranie informacji z repozytoriów
<dawid> Proszę sprawdzić połączenie internetowe.
<dawid> elo lisu pomożesz?
<lisu> dawid: pokaż /etc/apt/sources.list, pokaż wynik sudo apt-get update ->wklej.org
<irk3z> WItam all
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: :*
<irk3z> mam takie pytanko do was
<irk3z> gdyz zniknol mi NM w aplecie powiadomien
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/ sysek
<irk3z> pff  ale opisalem :<
<irk3z> jest jakis boss ubuntu ?
<lisu> irk3z: które ubuntu? jeśli pre 11.04 to temat był wałkowany 100 razy -> ubuntu.pl/forum
<|B|enedyktXVI> irk3z blogoslawie ci ten problem ;-)
<irk3z> 11.04
<irk3z> lisu wlasnie ze nie :D
<irk3z> usuwanie o dodawnie ponownie apletu nic nie daje
<irk3z> kiedys znalezlem rozwiazane
<nn52> o/
<dawid> http://wklej.org/id/605830/
<dawid> lisu tu masz z terminala a źródeł nie umiem skopiować ale tam raczej masz
<dawid> jesteście?
<irk3z> sprobuj przez menadzera
<irk3z> 19:44 < dawid> jesteście?
<dawid> http://wklej.org/id/605834/
<dawid> tu masz komunikat z menadzera aktualizacji
<dawid> nie da sie zaktualizować systemu a zaniedługo wychodzi nowa wersja
<nn52>  404  Not Found - czyli nie istnieje
<dawid> to co zrobić
<dawid> ?????????????????????
<nn52> nic, też tak mam czasami
<sysek> ech
<nn52> lub znaleść działające :D
<dawid> ale od paru tygodni tak mam a za niedlugo nowe ubuntu wiec chce zeby dzialalo
<sysek> dawid: wysli emaila to Jobsa czemu nie ma paczki w ppa
<nn52> programy -> centrum oprogramowania
<nn52> Edycja źródła programów
<nn52> Edycja -> źródła programów
<nn52> i odchacz , tych co niema
<nn52> http://wklej.to/6aSxi , widzisz mam podobnie
<nn52> w moim przypadku trzeba odchaczyć  PPA  http://ppa.launchpad.net/shawn-p-huang/*
<nn52> w przypadku nowego ubuntu nie wiem czy nie trzeba jak to było w starszych wersjach , skasowaćwszystkie źródła i dodac nowe z 11.10 i wpisać  sudo apt-get distro-update
<nn52> jak dobrze pamiętam
<dawid> teraz odhaczylem moje i zobaczymy'
<sysek> pewnie wubuchnie
<sysek> wybuchnie*
<dawid> pobiera sie lista dlugo czyli jest dobrze
<Jecki1> witam. Czy ubuntu ma domyslnie zainstalowany zamkniete stery ?
<nn52> sysek: chumor na wieczór co ci się poprawił
<nn52> nie
<nn52> trza ssać
<irk3z> xD
<Jecki1> a zna ktos distro z domyslnie zainstalowanymi sterami ?
<Jecki1> zamkniettymmi
<denysonique> Gentoo
<Jecki1> na CD
<sysek> nn52: no chmura mi wpadla do okna.
<Jecki1> zalozmy ze komp nie ma dostepu do netu
<sysek> Jecki1: pclinuxos
<sysek> (:
<nn52> sysek: huh, nie wiem jakie dostawce prochów masz :D.
<sysek> nie mam dostawcy, po prostu mam dobry humor
<sysek> BOM!
<dawid> http://wklej.org/id/605844/ teraz coś takiego wyskoczyło niestety
<nn52> 1. Odchacz te PPA   2. Ściągnij do nich klucz ^^
<nn52> to są 2 opcje
<sysek> ni mosz klucza gypygy
<nn52> ni ni mo ;>
<sysek> http://fantek25.wrzuta.pl/audio/5zBF3NFrLqG/rihanna_-_man_down
<sysek> <3
<nn52> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fjYYEhAffk
<nn52> Kurde, mam zgryza, nie wiem dlaczego nie mam dźwięku na 2gim koncie na ubuntu.
<nn52> tzn. wiem, ale nie wiem jak to się stało. :(
<nn52> sysek: masz gnome2?
<dawid> teraz do tego stopnia pousuwałem źródła że nie ma żadnych  aktualizacji
<nn52> dawid: no widzisz!
<nn52> osobiście wolała bym klucz ściągnać ...
<nn52> chyba skasowałeś główne repozytoria :>
<dawid> a jak się ściąga klucz?
<sysek> nn52: yep
<dawid> wpisuje w googlu coś tam klucz ubuntu a potem dodaje?
<nn52> sysek:  kliknij na ikonke głóśnika prawo klikiem, wybierz 'Preferencje dźwięku', a nastpnie wybierz kartę 'Sprzęt'.
<sysek> no mam
<nn52> sysek: na głównym koncie widze sprzęt
<nn52> a na nowym koncie kompletnie tam nic niema
<nn52> tak gdzie jest Wybór urządzenia do konfiguracji
<nn52> na nowym koncie nic niema, na głowym jest
<nn52> i mnie zastanawia, gdzie jest jaki kolwiek knif... że tam nic niema.
<sysek> a user jest w audio?
<sysek> w grupie audio
<nn52> a jest i to aż 3 userół
<nn52> userów
<nn52> "an" "nn" i "wk"
<sysek> zobacz czy sa w grupie audio :P
<sysek> jedynie to mi przychodzi do glowy
<nn52> na "nn"  i "wk" dźwięk jest
<nn52> ale na "an" nie
<nn52> kopletnie...
<sysek> to ja nie wiem :D
<nn52> też tak myślałam... wiec dodałam "an" , ale to nie pomogło
<dawid> Nieudane pobranie informacji z repozytoriów
<dawid> Proszę sprawdzić połączenie internetowe.
<dawid> W:GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783, W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9761EDC37AB674BA, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  40
<dawid> 4  Not Found
<dawid> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dawid> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3uohgo5> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<nn52> wine możesz całkowicie wywalić
<nn52> ja  instaluje wine z paczek , nie ze źródeł
<dawid> już to raz odznaczałem n nic nie dało, aktualizowłem całe bazy kluczy  dlaj nic
<nn52> Powiem tyle że jak się nie uda distro-update , zawsze możesz ubun zainstalować na nowo :>
<dawid> nie umiem odinstalować wine
<dawid> czy wystarczyy w terminalu sudo remove wine?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> sudo apt-get remove wine
<nn52> ja nie kazałam kasować wine jako program .tylko jako źródło PPA!
<jacekowski> to wyedytuj sobie w /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dawid> cczyli jak???
<dawid> bo nie kapuje
<ntat> Witam
<nn52> cze
<qrq> nn52 http://kmandla.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/2010-12-01-lv-a8280-alpine-xfce.jpg
<nn52> qrq: xfce
<buharin> wiecie moze jak wyszukac biblioteki w ubuntu ?
<dweller> buharin: jakie
<buharin> glut
<dweller> pakiety czy pliki? ;f
<buharin> no bo w netbenasie
<buharin> nie moge skompilowac nic
<buharin> -lglut
<dweller> no bo nie ma nagłówków
<dweller> -dev doinstaluj
<buharin> doisntalowalem
<buharin> moge kompilowac recznie
<dweller> widac nie wszystkie
<buharin> g++ -lglut
<buharin> ale w netbeansie nie wiem jak to ustawic
<szymon_g> witam
<m477> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-11
<m477> :)
<lisu> o/
<ChaosEngine> gday
<shpaq> mornin'
<krzakx> witajcie, jakie edytor polecacie do html css ?
<bastetmilo> krzakx: bluefish - ale to zalezy jakie edytory lubisz, więc moge tez polecic geany
<krzakx> obecnie skrobie w gedit, ale brakuje mi opcji zawijania divow
<shpaq> vim
<bastetmilo> krzakx: geany chyba to ma
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<PoKrAk> raz dwa trzy
<PoKrAk> re
<danioop> cześć, żyje ktoś?
<abbus> zyje
<PoKrAk> nu
<nn52> o/
<lisu> o/
<GriGi> o/, że niby macham do was, tak? :D
<nn52> ta
<nn52> lewą renką :>
<kamil_> witam
<kamil_> jak mozna podmieniac tekst w programie konsolowym? np. status procentowy wykonanego zadania
<qrq1> 230 mnie pierdykło.
<qrq1> fuck :D
<kamil_> ee... po wpisaniu w google "konsola" wyskakuja same wyniki z xboxami
<kamil_> :D
<qrq1> Wpisz terminal...
<qrq1> A znajdziesz lotnisko.
<kamil_> o o o...:)
<kamil_> chyba mam
<lisu> qrq1: to gdzie łapy pchasz?
<qrq1> lisu 2 lata życia mniej :D
<nn52> siema qrq1
<qrq1> Albo i więcej.
<qrq1> nn52 Ahoy
<nn52> siedze na Knoppixie i mam wrazenie że stabilniejszy niż sam debien  xD
<nn52> debian
<qrq1> Wydaje Ci się :)
<nn52> szybki jak sk.. :)
<qrq1> Bo nie ma demonów w autostarcie
<nn52> a co ma? xD
<lisu> angielski i niemiecki język w standardzie
<nn52> to ja wiem :) siedzem na Englishu :D
<qrq1> Ja mam 4 demony.
<lisu> nn52: napisz jaskółeczka x]
<lisu> --> polskich znaków też nie ma x]
<qrq1> Redshift , montowanie dysków, policykit ,network manager i disk manager.
<kamil_> czego sie uzywa, zeby w terminalu pisac linie od konca do poczatku?
<qrq1> Powtórzyłem się...
<qrq1> kamil_ Czyli? :)
<qrq1> aha :D
<lisu> qrq1: moze ty na backtracku siedzisz?
<qrq1> Po arabsku?
<kamil_> nie... ;p
<qrq1> lisu Squeeze + XFCE
<kamil_> tzn chce wyswietlic cos w programie konsolowym, a potem podmienic ten tekst
<lisu> był taki terminal... kurde, rtlterm czy cos takiego ...
<kamil_> odswiezyc go
<kamil_> bez clear
<nn52> wróće z budy , to sobie debca postawie :>
<nn52> tu mam ograniczony net :>
<lisu> kamil_: jest na to sposób, przykładowo / - \|/- .... jakoś to szło ...  wkażdym razie idzie to zrobic
<kamil_> nie bardzo wiem jak tego szukac po googlu
<kamil_> to sie nazywa jakos?
<lisu> kamil_: zacznik od "kurs basha"
<lisu> zacznij*
<lisu> klawiatura badziewna ;/
<kamil_> w sumie dobry poczatek;p
<ubuntu_> czesc
<ubuntu_> mam laptopa na ktorym chce zainstlaowac ubuntu
<ubuntu_> zmiejszylem jedna partycje
<ubuntu_> zeby wolnie miejsce zroibc-  ale nie moge zrobic nowej bo mowi ze ma 4 primary partitions
<ubuntu_> i nie mozna wiecej
<mati75> rozszerzoną partycje zrób
<ubuntu_> http://wklej.to/6QbgL
<ubuntu_> tak to wyglada
<ubuntu_> nie che kaswac partycji bo jest tam rescue od windowsa ktory nie dziala
<ubuntu_> nei moge zadnej zrobic
<ubuntu_> przy new nie pyta jaka tylko od razu blad
<ubuntu_> da sie cos z ty zrobic
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> ma kto spomysl ? \
<grek_> cze
<grek_> to ja od tego dysku
<grek_> ma ktos pomysl jak zmienic nie wiem tey partycji na nie proimary
<grek_> zreszta nie wiem jak moze miec 4 primary
<kklimonda> ubuntulog_: musisz skasować jedną partycję by stworzyć partycję rozserzoną, tego się nie da obejść
<kklimonda> argh, wyszedł
<grek_> jestem
<grek_> na inny kompie
<grek_> tylko ktora
<grek_> ma jakies dziwne partycje
<grek_> restore 28 GB
<grek_> wystem zmiejszylem do 100
<grek_> partycj af32
<grek_> 130 MB HP_TOOLS
<grek_> wie ktos co to
<grek_> moge to wywalic ?
<grek_> windows moze byc zainstalowany na rozszerzonej ?
<grek_> moge windowsa wywalic i zrobic mu miejsce na rozszerzonej o ile moze byc na takiej
<grek_> ok wywale
<grek_> ale laptop masakra
<grek_> i7 6gb 1 gb grafika
<grek_> powininen ubuntu ladnie dzialac
<grek_> tylko ten win ma jak zawsze na dysku a nie cd wiec pierow wie jak to zainstalowac a potzsebuje win do symulatora rc
<GriGi> grek_, może symulator RC pójdzie na Wine ładnie?
<grek_> no nie idzie to symulator modeli radiem sterowane
<grek_> z kluczem sprzetowym usb
<grek_> nie idzie tego odpalic
<grek_> a na virtualboxie muli
<grek_> tzn za wolno idzie
<GriGi> Aa, myślałem że to zwykła prosta gierka symulująca latanie modelami RC :/.
<grek_> nei latam w realu takimi modelami i uzywam takich symulatorow do nauki
<GriGi> kiedyś grałem w coś co się zwało Flight Mode Simulator :D.
<grek_> to nie wiem ale te proste sa za proste ja potrzbuej do vpf realflight albo areofly
<grek_> maja duze wymagania a virtual box az takieej akeleracji 3d nie ma
<grek_> no nic instaluje
<grek_> kubuntu tam gdzie byl windows zostawilem na winkupe 100 gb
<grek_> moze zadziala
<grek_> na rozszerzonej a jak nie to masakra bedzie wszystko od nowa
<grek_> do tego nie wiem jak ten rescue odpalic
<grek_> sciagnaloem pirata windowsa nie umie naprawic
<grek_> a jak juz jest org to bym go przywrocil ale sie korwa nie da
<grek_> bo jest na partycji a nie na cd
<grek_> ale i tak chcialem skoro jest wbudowany win zobacyc jak dziala w porownania do lin
<grek_> 7 jest wbudowana
<grek_> teraz idzie instalacja i wetylatopry na maksa mam nadziej ze to sie uspokoi po zainstalowaniu sterow
<grek_> ale laptop masakra korde czegos takiego jeszcze nei mialem z ht pokazuje 8 rdzeni
<anemus> grek, i7qm z ht po prostu
<anemus> "wcina baterię"? ;P
<anemus> bawił się ktoś namiastkami Optimusa na Linuksa?
<mieciu> siemaneczkoooo jest ktośs?
<mieciu> alo lao
<mieciu> alo alo*
<grek> doati to sterownik z seystemu ten fglrx
<grek> ?
<grek> ati 5600
<mieciu> nie wiem
<mieciu> a ja się chciałam dowiedzieć
<mieciu> jak tu zorbić żeby ms acces sobie odpalić na ubuntu
<grek> przez wine nie idze ?
<grek> albo crossover  czy palyonlinux
<grek> moze pujda a jak nie to virtual box tam na pewno pujdzie
<mieciu> o jakieś coś się darło czego sie nie da tutaj zainstalowac
<mieciu> jeszcze o takim na c czymś słyszałam
<grek> no i ok
<grek> ubuntu dodal mi do gruba recorevy
<grek> puszczam i kasuje mi ubuntu
<grek> zeby od nowa to samo robic
<grek> ale i tak dobrze ze naprawil
<grek> windows nie umial sam si enaprawic
<grek> ale dzis wieje
<mieciu> właśnie ! Cedega
<grek> a mialem wiatrak zalozyc
<grek> i7 za 1900 to niezla cena
<grek> z blurajem 17 cali itd
<grek> bardoz zadowolny jestem
<grek> :)
<mieciu> jem smaczne płatki z mlekiem, też jestem zadowolona
<sysek> zadowolona..
<qrq> Cedega to kit
<mieciu> zadowolona
<sysek> nie no okej
<grek> ty mozesz byc zadowolona ja moge byc zadowolony
<grek> zobacz playonlinux
<sysek> tylko mieciu to troche meski nick
<grek> on ladnie konfiguruje
<sysek> albo imie
<sysek> ;)
<mieciu> i wszyscy są zadowoleni :D
<grek> i za free jest
<mieciu> sysek to przezwisko
<sysek> na kobiete? :P
<sysek> troche. ekstrawaganckie
<mieciu> no :D
<mieciu> wydaje ci sie
<sysek> grek: playonlinux to nakladka na wine ;)
<grek> wiem
<sysek> mieciu: nie no, pierwszy raz sie z takim czyms spotykam, dlatego sie dziwie
<grek> ale ma gotowe ustawinia dla roznego softu i sciaga ladnie rozne zeczy
<mieciu> lepsze to niż stokrotka albo inne coś pedalskie
<grek> wine sam jest toporty
<sysek> grek: ale dzieki, ze mi przypomniales, ze takie cos jest :P
<qrq>  sysek Bardzo fajny program bo możesz sobie zainstalować wiele wersji wine naraz.
<sysek> no wiem
<grek> dokladnie
<mieciu> czyli co polecacie najlepiej zeby ms accesa odpalić?
<sysek> czekam az dojdzie karta graficzna to zainstaluje steama
<grek> i sam je konfiguruje pod rozne twoje konecpje
<grek> sprobuj playonlinux
<qrq> mieciu MS?
<grek> jest w repo chyba nwet
<sysek> mieciu: hm. mozesz pod playnlinux, albo wirtualizacje :)
<mieciu> o jest
<sysek> w ogole
<sysek> jaki mi ladnie dysk cicho chodzi pod linuksem
<mieciu> zaraz zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie
<sysek> a pod 7 caly czas mielil cos :/
<mieciu> sysek też to zauważyłam odkąt ubuntu zainstalowałam :D
<mieciu> odkąd*
<sysek> no
<sysek> juz chcialem poprawiac
<sysek> :P
<mieciu> płatki telefon komputer za dużo naraz ;p
<sysek> hm
<sysek> chyba sobie dzis popisze w php
<mieciu> o ja cię jakie to ciężkie
<sysek> mieciu: no ciezkie, bo mi sie za cholere nie chce ;)
<sysek> a zabieram sie od niedzieli
<mieciu> a u mnie w klasie cssa nie ogarniają :D
<sysek> liceum?
<grek> ty no windows podczas instalccji wylacza wetylatory
<grek> jest cos na ubuntu do zarzadzania wetylatorami
<grek> bo buczal na maxa
<mieciu> technikum
<mieciu> nie chce mi się ten playonlinux zassać
<mieciu> dajcie coś innego
<grek> co ?
<grek> to musi dzialac z repo ciagniesz ?
<grek> to deba sciagnij jak tak
<mieciu> w sensie przerwało mii
<grek> i bedzie dzialac wydaje mi sie ze te biurowe ma ustawinia
<grek> a no to neta ja ci nie naprawie
<grek> wieje moze dlatego :)
<mieciu> może :D
<mieciu> jeszcze raz...
<mieciu> leci powolutku
<mieciu> kuwa
<mieciu> ups
<grek> hm
<grek> mam tuner tv w tym laptopie ale nie mam antenyt
<grek> ma kto stuner jak to dziala ?
<grek> HP Pavilion dv7
<grek> moze moge se puscic tv jak juz jest wbudowane
<dKc> jkai niby?
<sysek_> co tu sie stalo
<mieciu> nie działa :(
<Ozil> pewnie dvb-t
<Ozil> bo ja tez mam w swoim hp dv6
<Ozil> a pozatym to nie ma wyprowadzonego wyjścia antenowego i korzysta z wbudowanej anteny w laptopie
<mieciu> :O
<Ozil> ja sobie dorobiłem takie gniazdo ultra mini plus przejściówkę na zwykłą antene podpinam przy obudowie
<mieciu> mówicie o wifi??
<Ozil> o wbudowanym tunerze tv w laptopie
<mieciu> ok
<qrq> Jaką wytrzymałość ma kabel eth? :D
<qrq> W sensie lan :)
<qrq> Widziałem instalację bez linki nośnej :D
<qrq> Ehm.
<lisu> qrq: w sensie skrętka?
<qrq> Sam kabel przeciągnięty pomiędzy budynkami.
<qrq> Może 20 metrów.
<lisu> qrq: miałem przez 2 lata na odległości powiedzmy... 50m i przez 2 lata bardzo ładnie się zachowywał... tylko nie pamiętam, czy drut czy linka
<qrq> Tylko że...
<lisu> qrq: no taka sprawa, ze był podparty w połowia
<lisu> połowie*
<qrq> Tam jest sam kabel.
<lisu> qrq: a co to przeszkadza
<qrq> Mnie nie :D
<qrq> Tylko on wisi -_-
<qrq> Nie wiem co to za geniusz montował.
<lisu> tylko jak tak robisz, to zrób sobie od razu przepięciówkę z niewykorzystanych linii, bo moszesz karte/ tudzież karte na płycie głównej uwalić
<qrq> Z metr do dołu wisi.
<qrq> Ale to nie mój :D
<lisu> to nożyczki i jazda :D zawsze pare metrów sie przyda x]
<kamil> jak mozna usunac program z autostartu? a konkretnie zainstalowalem nginx i zastapil mi on apache
<kamil> a chce wrocic do apache podczas uruchamiania
<lisu> kamil: /etc/defaults
<lisu> chyba x]
<OkropNick> hej. ma tu ktos doswiadczenie z sambą?
<kamil> jest i plik apache i nginx... ciekawe czy jak wywale ngina, to bedzie dobrze...:D
<lisu> OkropNick: no, czasem pod wpływem podobno wychodziła
<lisu> kamil: weź tam edytuj sobie runlevele i po sprawie
<OkropNick> lisu: mam ustawiony serwer w lanie by pozwalal wszystkim przegladac zawartosc a ni chuchu nie wpuszcza, juz mi pomyslow braklo
<lisu> OkropNick: [nazwa zasobu] \n path = /sciezka/do/zasobu \n browseable = yes \n guest ok = yes \n read only = yes/or no\n
<lisu> tylko daj jeszcze smbpasswd -a nazwa_loozera
<lisu> i stwórz konto dal loozera, i daj jeszcze w smb.conf cos takiego, jak authentication = .... nie pamietam
<OkropNick> dzieki, kombinuje dalej
<lisu> OkropNick: nie inaczej, nie authentication tylko security = user -> ale to jeśli masz debiana, w ubuntu z tego co kojarze coś innego tym zarządza, albo jeszcze brane są pliki juzerów bo w ubu jest "proste" udostępnianie
<OkropNick> zalezy mnie by wpuszczalo bez autoryzacji, to lan, blokowane jest na routerze
<kamil> usuniecie pliku z /etc/rcX.d rozwiaze problem?
<lisu> kamil: na mózg ci coś zaległo?
<lisu> OkropNick: no to spokojnie możesz te 4 rzeczy wpisać w zasobie: path, browseable, guest ok, read only. - dla mnie wystarcza, aha i jeszcze możesz dodać valid users = all, albo @all - nie pamiętam poniuchaj w manualu.
<kamil> lisu: nie, ale dzieki za troske.
<OkropNick> lisu: dzieki
<dawid> hello
<dawid> wie już ktoś jakie wymagania ma ubuntu 11.10
<dawid> ///
<dawid> ?????????????
<m477> jak zrobić w openofficie to ± tylko że odwrócone o 180 stopni?
<nn52> o/
<lisu> \o
<firemark> \o/
<nn52> siedział ktoś kiedyś na Knoppixie?
<firemark> ja, ale baaardzo dawno
<nn52> aa, bo mnie odbiło i siedze na knopie x
<nn52> D
<lisu> nn52: czemu zaraz odbiło? działa?
<nn52> działa... bo repo ma z debiana L:D
<nn52> wszystko chula :D
<nn52> nawet LXDE jest ładne
<nn52> i szybko się ładuje
<lisu> nn52: masz lxde z compizem?
<nn52> chyba tak, bo po wpisaniu apt-get upgrade ściągało paczki compiza
<nn52> i jes instalowało :>
<nn52> ogólnie jest OK
<julek> czesc
<TheNumb> Hai
<TheNumb> Są jakieś kozaki od ruby on rails?
<Jecki1> witam. Jak przejsc z localtime na utc i odwrotnie ?
<althorion> seikenjodan: /etc/default/rcS i zmieniasz
<althorion> Linijka, która Cię interesuje to "UTC=..."
<seikenjodan> wlasnie zmienilem
<althorion> No i od reboota zadziała.
<seikenjodan> zobacze po restarcie
<soee> spotkalisie sie z tym ze jak podlaczyliscie ssl na stronie to zaczal pojawiac sie komunikat: "Pomimo tego,że bieżące połączenie jest szyfrowane,wszystkie wprowadzone dane zostaną przesłane przez połączenie nieszyfrowane,dlatego prawdopodobieństwo ich odczytania przez osoby trzecie jest duże. ?
<TheNumb> soee: mhm
<soee> juz działa, pytanie nieaktualne
<Ozil>  a jakie rozwiązanie ?
<soee> byl problem z przepisywaniem linkow
<Wizard> żyje ktoś?
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<moozg> yep
<Drathir> witam wszystkich... Hrhr
<Wizard> cześć Drathir
<Wizard> co tak milczycie?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a co mamy pisać?
<Wizard> no nie wiem
<Wizard> zwykle to tu mnóstwo pierdół popychaliście :D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie ma młodzieży to nie ma kto rozkręcić towarzystwa :/
<Wizard> młodzieży?
<Wizard> to może i lepiej, że nie ma
<bastetmilo> studentów i uczniów
<Wizard> ja jeszcze studiuję
<Wizard> znaczy "studiuję"
<bastetmilo> mówię o takich typowych studentach
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> to piją pewnie
<Wizard> albo dymają
<bastetmilo> hahaha. Jasne
<Wizard> chociaż nie, ci co tu wchodza, to nie dymają :D
<bastetmilo> buahahaha
<Ozil> Wizard: jak nie dymasz to ci wspułczuje
<Ozil> Wizard: roczki nie zdarłeś ?
<Wilku> :D
<Ozil> xd
<Wizard> ?
<Wilku> Ozil: podobno uznawanie ręki za swojego partnera życiowego to zaburzenie psychiczne
<Wilku> :D
<Wizard> lepiej sobie kup słownik, Ozil
<Ozil> jutro
<Ozil> Wilku: mnie to nie dotyczy
<Wilku> Ozil: mnie też
<Ozil> Wilku: ciesze się twoim szczęściem
<Wilku> :D
<bastetmilo> oj chłopcy...
<Ozil> redaktor pyta Smude czy już tak będzie wyglądać zestawienie naszej obrony
<Wilku> bastetmilo: A kobiety to święte, nie? ;>
<Ozil> Smuda no zobaczymy jak to będzie wyglądało w kolejnych meczach z włochami i może ze związkiem radzieckim
<bastetmilo> Wilku: my się tak nie przekomarzamy publicznie
<Ozil> Wilku: w jakim mieście mieszkasz ?
<qrq> Witam :)
<Wilku> Ozil: Ostrów Wlkp.
<Wilku> bastetmilo: publicznie, powiadasz...
<bastetmilo> Wilku: owszem, powiadam.
<Ozil>  bastetmilo: nie przywitałem się z tobą dzisiaj to nadrabiam zaległości i mówię Ci dobry wieczór moja mentorko
<Ozil> :)
<bastetmilo> Hej Ozil
<Ozil> bastetmilo: jak tam samopoczucie ?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: w porządku
<Ozil> no to ja się cieszę
<qopyt> witam czy kombinowal ktos moze z bluefish zeby wspieral tagi html5
<Wilku> Jaką masz wersję?
<qopyt> 2.0.2
<qopyt> niby wrzucilem sobie poprzez import plik xml w ktorym sa opisane te znaczniki
<Wilku> Dodaj PPA z najnowszą wersją i zaktualizuj, powinno działać
<qopyt> podasz link
<Wilku> Moment
<dweller> gvim
<dweller> ;)
<qopyt> to jest graficzny vi
<Wilku> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:klaus-vormweg/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dweller> qopyt: vi to nie vim
<dweller> to raz
<dweller> a graficzy to za dużo powiedziane
<dweller> to raczej dla zachowania kompatybilności
<qopyt> mam jakos przyzyczajenie do blufisha
<Wilku> qopyt: i jak?
<qopyt> nadal nie podkresla skladni znacznikow
<posti> Siema jest ktoś online ?
<posti> bo jestem nowym userem i mam kilka pytań
<Drathir> Ech... Chyba mało ważne musiały być te pytanka, że taka szybka rezygnacja...
<m477> ;]
<Ozil> może poszedł na anglojęzyczny kanał
<Drathir> Ozil: Fakt możliwe, że zupełnie w druga stronę i aż taka desperacja...
<m477> bo na dwoch kanałach na raz nie można siedzieć
<Drathir> m477: to mój klient jest zbugowany w takim razie hrhr
<m477> zapewne
<Drathir> ciekawe czy ktoś się tu bawi w wirtualizację?
<m477> tak
<Drathir> ciekawi mnie taka rzecz jeśli postawi się dajmy na to kilka jednakowych systemów archa przypuścmy i czysty zabiera 50mega ramu to przy większej ilości systemów wymyślili coś takiego że jakieś wspólne komponenty są dzielone w pamięci żeby każda kolejna
<Drathir> maszyna postawiona nie używała osobno tylko korzystała z jednej wspólnej przez co na każda kolejna maszynę teoretycznie mniej ramu powinno być zużyte...
<Drathir> tylko w takiej sytuacji pozostawałaby kwestia wydajności takiej metody oraz bezpieczeństwa...
<attrea> joł
<attrea> jacekowski: spisz??
<attrea> http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=176382 post 5 mam taki sam adapter i nie wiem czy pojdzie z piloterm aiwa rc-tn500ex
<Ozil> http://www.media-tech.eu/produkty/zestawy-klawiatura-i-mysz/MT1419-US
<Ozil> cena 120 zł
<Ozil> idealne sam korzystam
<Ozil> z podobnej
<Ozil> modam ci nik na allegro ale droższa bo 150 zł
<Ozil> http://allegro.pl/mini-klawiatura-bezprzewodowa-bluetooth-2-4-ghz-i1861839871.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5t2bcuu> (at allegro.pl)
<Ozil> takom kiedyś kupiłem na allegro za 150 z przesyłką
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-12
<inzaghi89> gg leży?
<inzaghi89> ok, wstało
<inzaghi89> przynajmniej s24 działa
<BlessJah> gg lezy
<BlessJah> od 6:02
<BlessJah> wstalo cos
<inzaghi89> wstało o 6:05;p
<BlessJah> ale nolife'y, o 6 gg sprawdzac
<BlessJah> ja mam zajecia na 7, i sprawdzam gg przy okazji z mailem, a ty co tu robisz?
<inzaghi89> BlessJah, welcome in the job :P
<inzaghi89> pracuję
<inzaghi89> nie tu :D
<BlessJah> ale tu siedzisz
<inzaghi89> m.in.
<BlessJah> zwijam, z tutejszym mpk tramwaje jezdza rownie regularne co niespodziewane kontrole biletowe
<inzaghi89> heh ;d
<inzaghi89> miłego :)
<BlessJah> nawzajem
<sysek> :)
<m477> zz
<inzaghi89> sss
<inzaghi89> i znów gg siadło
<sysek> ktos uzywa gg?
 * inzaghi89 uzywa
<sysek> oja ;)
<inzaghi89> dalej leżą;d
<sysek> use jabber
<inzaghi89> używam ;p
<inzaghi89> nawet 3xmpp
<fi9o> ;]
<fi9o> Tak to jest jak sie
<fi9o> Brakuje mi porownania co do tego lezacego gg...
<inzaghi89> fi9o, trzyma wszystkie serwery w jednej serwerowni? :D
<lisu> matko, to strach tak wszystkie dane w 1 miejscu
<lisu> wlasnie, co to gg padło?
<inzaghi89> lisu, padło
<fi9o> inzaghi89: Ale tu raczej chyba nie chodzi o to, ze sa w 1 serwerowni a w to w jaki sposob jest zaprojektowane gg.
<fi9o> inzaghi89: Jak pada to wsio
<lisu> predzej czy później musiało, juz za długo działało x]
<fi9o> Nie wiem dlaczemu te serwery nie dzialaja samodzielnie
<fi9o> Tylko jakies badlo maja do kontroli nad soba.
<inzaghi89> fi9o, nie wiem jak od strony technicznej ejst :) ale jak w serwerowni problem z netem będzie to i tak padnie
<lisu> fi9o: masz racje, nie ma to jak xmpp :)
<fi9o> lisu: Owszem ;)
<inzaghi89> lisu, ale przegadaj ludom, że taki gtalk jest np. lepszy i mniej zawodny od gg;p
<fi9o> 10:06 ::: Błąd podczas łączenia: Serwery GG są teraz wyłączone. Spróbuj później
<fi9o> Ale dawno tego nie widzialem.
<lisu> no zgadza się, od jakiegos 0.5 roku
<lisu> sa jakies informacje na stronie GG czemu leży?
<fi9o> lisu: Ale cos w tym musi byc, bo kadu.net czesto tez lezy
<fi9o> ;D
<fi9o> Błąd - http://www.gadu-gadu.pl/
<fi9o> Nie można wczytać strony „http://www.gadu-gadu.pl/”.
<fi9o> 'Cos wiekszego?'
<inzaghi89> fi9o, nie masz co sprawdzać
<lisu> web gadu działa
<inzaghi89> wszystko leży :)
<inzaghi89> fail, faktycznie
<inzaghi89> o wstaje
<fi9o> inzaghi89: No ale sprawdzam. Chce sie rozkoszowac ta chwila.
<inzaghi89> gg.pl tez
<fi9o> gg.pl to wiem, ze dziala.
<inzaghi89> i działa
<lisu> no wlasnie patrze i coś nie chce gg.pl mi dac statusu dostepny
<inzaghi89> gg też
<inzaghi89> http://www.ggtest.pl/monitor_serwerow_gg/
<fi9o> Ehh
 * fi9o /set server 91.214.237.20
<fi9o> I wb.
<lisu> walic to, uzywam xmpp ;] nie pamietam, kiedy nie miałem dostepnego serwera w ciagu ostatnich 3...4 lat :]
<lisu> ...chodź jabber na ubuntu.pl też czasem potrafi spłatać figle
<fi9o> Choc
<fi9o> Ja korzystam z jabstera
<lisu> chodź - kurde - dysmózgowie mi sie zaczelo udzielac, to wplyw srodowiska x]
<lisu> o prosze, jutro juz ubuntu 11.10 :]
<lisu> jak ten czas leci
<fi9o> Ziew.
<Psotnick> zabierzcie mnie stąd ;(
<fi9o> Nie mam opa.
<fi9o> Bo bym Cie zabral.
<fi9o> A raczej zebral.
<Psotnick> w sensie że z TI
<fi9o> ;]
<Psotnick> łaaa, ale super powiększamy zdjęcie :D
<lisu> oho, serwery gadu wstały, ciekawe na jak długo x]
<PoKrAk> poszukuje jakiejs strony poswieconej ESXi czyli podstawy itp najlepiej po polsku mozecie cus polecic
<PoKrAk> ??
<AaaA> PoKrAk: nie badz leniwy u vendora na stronie masz wszystko o vSphere
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> mam nowego laptopa hp dv7 i mam taki dziwny objaw
<grek1> zawsze w lapopach mialem klawisze funkcyjne - ten pod F1-F12 - przyglasnianie, przyciemnainie ird
<grek1> itd
<grek1> za pomoca klawisz Function (obok windows) + Fx
<grek1> a teraz jest na odwrót
<grek1> tak jak by byl salew wlaczony
<grek1> wie ktos moze czy to sie da przelaczyc
<grek1> ?
<grek1> zreszta moze tak byc
<grek> czy jest mozliwosc w ubuntu dac uprawneinia do zmiany usera dla kogos kto nei nie ma root ?
<grek> ogolnie to chyba kompletny bezsens
<grek> loguje sie jako zwykly user
<grek> cche cos zmienic - zainstalowac z konsoli - daje login
<grek> i pisze ze trzeba miec root zeby zmienic usera
<grek> )
<BlessJah> sudo probowales?
<BlessJah> do su w ubu chyba trzeba miec roota, ale sudo kazdy powinien moc
<grek> no nie dziala
<shpaq> grek: a co właściwie chcesz zrobić?
<grek> pyta o sudo password for tenuser
<shpaq> a kto to jest tenuser?
<grek> chce np. zainstalowac program
<shpaq> sudo -i
<shpaq> i podajesz swoje hasło
<grek> jestem jako janusz zalogowany - zwykly user
<shpaq> masz roota
<shpaq> wsio
<shpaq> tak działa sudo
<grek> janusz nie ma roota
<shpaq> ew. sudo pokażcycki
<shpaq> w ubuntu każdy ma
<grek> pisze mi ze janusz is not sudousers
<shpaq> o.O
<shpaq> to musisz mieć albo hasło roota
<shpaq> albo usera z sudo
<grek> chceh po prostu przelaczyc usera
<grek> mam rota ale jako user grek
<shpaq> jak to przełączyć?
<grek> a zalogowany jestem do kde jako janusz i wlasnie zdziwilo mnie to ze nie moge sie w konsoli zalogowac
<grek> no chyba jedynie polaczyc sie przez ssh z soba samym
<shpaq> a znasz hasło tego usera?
<grek> tak
<grek> znam
<shpaq> no to su - <user>
<shpaq> i hasełko
<janusz_> no nie dizlaa
<janusz_> janusz@grek-laptop:~$ su -grek
<janusz_> su: błędna opcja -- 'g'
<dKc__> cze
<shpaq> janusz_: no kurwa
<shpaq> su - users
<dKc__> co kutwa
<shpaq> s/users/user
<shpaq> tam są spacje po obu stronach myślnika
<PoKrAk> zeby sudo uzywac trza sie do sudousers dopisac
<mati75> tak
<fi9o> A ja korzystam z sudo
<fi9o> I nie jestem dopisany
<fi9o> Dziwne.
<mati75> grupy?
<dawid> helo
<PoKrAk> w ubu domyslny user jest juz z urzedu dopisany do sudo z powodu braku roota
<PoKrAk> a zeby typowego roota uzyskac w ubu wystarczało sudo su
<fi9o> PoKrAk: Ja nie mam ubu.
<grek> hm nie moge zainstalowac virtualboxa na nowo zainstalowanym kubuntu 11.04
<grek> niespelnione zaleznosci
<sysek> :(
<grek> libssl
<sysek> ale chyba juz jest 110.10
<sysek> 11.10*
<grek> nie wiem nie pokazala mi sie aktizacja
<grek> ale to zawsze dzialalao
<grek> od zawsze
<grek> virtual box ze strony nie z repo bo w repo jest tylko virtualbox ose
<grek> wie ktos jak to naprawic
<sysek> pewnie sciagajac libssl
<grek> dkad
<grek> skad
<grek> ok sproboje to
<grek> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libssl-dev
<grek> i czeu tego nie mam w repo
<grek> wkleilem domyslne dla kubuntu
<sysek> apt-get update?
<grek> to sa moje repozytoria
<grek> http://wklej.to/I2AG8
<mrlukasz> witam
<mrlukasz> jutro wielki dzien
<mrlukasz> :)
<mrlukasz> ubuntu 11.10
<sajimon> pfsh
<sajimon> juz i tak wiekszość osób jedzie pewnie na 11,10 ::)
<sajimon> zamrożone juz wszystko od tygodnia albo i lepiej
<mrlukasz> no ja jeźdze
<mrlukasz> :D
<BlessJah> no
<BlessJah> to jest już jedna osoba
<bastetmilo> chlip. Po praz pierwszy od 3 lat nie będę instalować nowego Ubu :(
<sajimon> bo?
<sajimon> myślisz ze uda Ci się updatować? :>
<sajimon> u mnie nie wstal po dist-upgradzie
<mrlukasz> ale ubuntu zawsze wstaje
<mrlukasz> jutro juz bedzie wersja stable
<inzaghi89> mrlukasz, raz mi się tylko udało zupdejtować ubu do nowej wersji i to serwerowy
<inzaghi89> chyba nawet 9.10 do 11.04
<inzaghi89> wszystkie inne mi albo szlag trafialo aktualizacje, albo konfiguracje się chrzaniły pomimo kopii konfiguracji do programów
<qrq> Jak się nazywa paczka gnomowskiego menadżera użytkowników?
<grek> cze
<qrq> gnome-control-center
<grek> wracajac do tego libssl
<grek> pisze ze deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main
<grek> w tym repo to jest
<grek> to jest dla 11.04 repo ? \
<grek> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/amd64/libssl-dev/download
<grek> odswierzylem i zaktualizowalem
<inzaghi89> ż*
<grek> repa dla kubuntu 11.04
<grek> i nie ma tego
<grek> pisalem o tym z godzine temu moze ktos pamieta
<grek> plis ma kos pomysl ? \
<grek> potrzebuje odpalic virtualboxa a nie idzie zainstalowac bez tego
<grek> to sa moje repozytotia
 * inzaghi89 ma pomysł. za 15 minut skończy pracę i pójdzie po piwo, i spać pewnie
<inzaghi89> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ grek popatrz sobie którą wersją jest dapper, którego podałeś
<grek> libssl-dev jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<grek> tak mi pisze
<grek> a virtualbox niemozliwe spelnienie zaleznosci libssl1.0.0 >
<inzaghi89> no to zastanów się co jest nie tak
<grek> sciagam go z https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<grek> ty moj blad - sciagm go dla ububtu 11.10
<grek> a mam 11,04
<grek> :(
<grek> sorki
<grek> a jest juz 11.10 ? instalowaliscie ? \
<grek> ja mam w ustawieniach aktializacji wersje normalne ale nei pokazalo mi sie ze jest nowa wersja
<dweller> inzaghi89: no to po co iść po piwo skoro spać chcesz iść ;f
<inzaghi89> dweller, będę miał piękne, piwne sny
<inzaghi89> dweller, niektórzy potrzebują cyca na noc, ja jestem tak umordowany, że potrzebuję butelkę na noc :D
<dweller> ja bym musiał się chyba szpadlem w łeb walnąć żeby spokojnie zasnąć ;f
<inzaghi89> huh
<inzaghi89> aż tak źle?
<dweller> nom
<inzaghi89> przejebane
<inzaghi89> ponoć gorące mleko pomaga
<inzaghi89> na mnie jedno piwo jak usypiacz działa zawsze
<dweller> po mleku rzygam ;f
<inzaghi89> lol
<inzaghi89> to siądź sobie w fotelu
<inzaghi89> i nic nie rób;
<inzaghi89> ok Pany, miłej zabawy. idę w dom
<inzaghi89> hej
<dKc> ma ktos znc?
<mrlukasz> a co to
<inzaghi89> dKc, ja mam, a co?
<nn52> Siema
<Ashiren> ohayou
<lisu> joł
<bastetmilo> hi
<nn52> Ashiren: 你好 ^^
<nn52> nareszcie Łikend  -D
<m477> pewnie się napracowałeś strasznie
<Psotnick> jak chcę sobie używać stringów w klasie i mam ją w osobnym pliku to do *.h mam dać #include <string.h>?
<lukaszg> Psotnick, yes
<Psotnick> lukaszg: po 20 minutach już to dawno to zdążyłem wygooglać, ale dzięki za chęci ;)
<lukaszg> Psotnick, tak myslalem, ale napisałem... ;) a poza tym  dla cpp raczej powinno byc <cstring>
<krisss117> witam, jaki znacie program do odzyskiwania danych z pendriva ?
<krisss117> albo żeby sie do niego dostać, ... prawdopodobnie tablica partycji się posypała
<krisss117> nazwę potrzebuję
<krisss117> :)
<krisss117> ??
<osu_> Witam
<osu_> jest ktoś kto może pomóc
<Ashiren> ohai
<osu_> próbuje odpalić ubuntu z dysku usb i mam czarny ekran z kreska, z usb sticka (płytka instalacyjna) to niby wchodzi w system ale mam kaszane
<osu_> w sensie obraz jakby pocięty na paseczki i rozdzielony na dwa
<osu_> tak więc tak i tak mi nie działa
<osu_> z wubi nie moge skorzystac bo mam dysk zaszyfrowany truecryptem wiec tez odpada
<osu_> jakies sugestie moze ?
<osu_> no to widze, ze nikt nie wie jak pomoc
<nn52> czarny ekran + biała mrygająca kreska in top left? :D
<maneanaroore> witam
<arek> witam korzysta ktos moze z Kubuntu?
<arek> 11.04
<arek> mam pytanko - jak mozna ustawic KDE by pokazywalo ikony napedow po wlozeniu plyty(zamontowaniu) na pulpicie ? Cos chyba jak w GNOME
<arek> KDE 4.7.1
<arek> Jesli istnieje wogole taka mozliwosc oczywiscie
<fi9o> arek: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=94919
<fi9o> Zwlaszcza 'I created an icon in the Desktop directory (Create New => Link to Device => CD-ROM Device ...) '
<fi9o> Ale nie mam pojecia czy to zalatwia sprawe, nie mam kde.
<arek> dzieki sprawdze
<arek> uzytkownik ktory pytal o to tez nie otrzymal odpjak to ustawic tak wnioskuje ale ponoc Open Suse 11.4 ma taka mozliwosc. Wkladasz plyte czy pusta czy nie to masz jej symbol na pulpicie
<arek> ale dzieki za poswiecenie mi chwilki czasu
<arek> fi90
<fi9o> arek: fi9o, nie fi90.
<fi9o> Ale to w sumie ciekawe
<fi9o> Powinno byc jakies rozwiazanie tego 'feature'
<arek> dzis zrobilem aktualizacje kubusia z 11.04 do 11.10 i wszystko gralo do momentu ponownego uruchomienia
<fi9o> Czesto jest tak, ze gra do pierwszego reboota.
<arek> Po restaqrcie zrobil sie czarny ekran i koniec
<arek> jak Kubuntu che jutro pokazac swiatu wersje finalna to az sie boje jak ludzie to wlacza
<arek> wrocilem do 10.04
<arek> znaczy 11.04
<arek> sorki
<fi9o> Wiesz, duzym prawdopodobienstwem jest to, ze czarny ekran spowodowany jest wlasnie przejscie z 11.04 do 11.10
<fi9o> Jakas rozbierznosc w wersjach/konfigch
<fi9o> I problem gotowy
<fi9o> Dlatego wole rolling release
<arek> ale nawet po pelnym formacie calego dysku wystarczy  ze wylaczyswz komp i juz koniec
<arek> nie poawi sie ekran logowania
<fi9o> lol
<fi9o> No to faktycznie cos zrabane.
<arek> i to tak dosc fest
<arek> poczytam za pare dni jak ludzie sobie radza z nowym kubusiem czy im chodzi
<arek> bede znikal pozdrawiam goraco fi9o
<fi9o> dzieki wielkie.
<fi9o> Tez pozdrawiam.
<dKc2> korzysta ktos z netbeansa?
<soee> ktos kto ma/mial hosting w nazwa.pl ?
<nn52> szkoda kasy na polskie hosty..
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-13
<inzaghi89> bry
<inzaghi89> http://www.komputerswiat.pl/nowosci/wydarzenia/2011/40/prawdziwy-poczatek-internetu-w-polsce---nieznany-fakt.aspx
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4xtx4ms> (at www.komputerswiat.pl)
<lisu> re
<inzaghi89> re kum kum
<ChaosEngine> gday
<sysek> (:
<ubuntu_> cze
<ubuntu_> mam cos takiego
<ubuntu_> the partition is misaligned by 1536, this may results in very poor performance, repartitioning is suggested
<ubuntu_> musialem przepisac
<ubuntu_> to podaje palimpset o partycji swap i /home
<ubuntu_> uruchomilem z live
<ubuntu_> skasowalem paertycje swap dodalem jeszcze raz i to samo
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizzir> cześć
<ubuntu_> czesc jak to naprawic
<ubuntu_> the partition is misaligned by 1536, this may results in very poor performance, repartitioning is suggested
<ubuntu_> zmieniam wielkosc partycj za kazdym razem inna ilosc misaligned
<inzaghi89> kole której ubu nowe ma być?
<ubuntu_> http://wklej.to/FGeB9
<ubuntu_> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary. itd
<lisu> ubuntu_: externded
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> zawsze partycje robilem na gnome partition , teraz w kde od kubuntu i takie cos porobil
<ubuntu_> da sie to jakos naprawic ?
<ubuntu_> moge je poprzesuwac ale w ktora strone, pierwszy raz cos takiego widze zeby partycje zle sie zrobily
<ubuntu_> lisu: co ma znaczyc externded
<Wizzir> ubuntu_: byle na siebie nie zachodziły
<ubuntu_> przeciez nie moga zachodzic nie wiem dlaczego kde zle potworzyl te partyche
<Wizzir> kde?
<Wizzir> coś mi tu nie pasuje :>
<Wizzir> przede wszystkim ntfs mi nie pasuje, nie wiem na co komu ten chłam
<Wizzir> druga rzecz, to partycje rozszerzone dos - po ch..?
<Wizzir> no i co ma kde do partycji?
<ubuntu_> to laptop z wbudowanym win7 instalki i inne ma na osobnych partycjach
<ubuntu_> reinstalcja ma tylko jedna opcje recovery wlaczajac uklad partycji czyli wywala linuxa
<ubuntu_> zrobilem reinstalacje win7
<ubuntu_> zmiejszylem partycje win zalozylem rozszerzona na linuxa
<ubuntu_> zainstalowalem
<ubuntu_> i takie cos jesrt jak teraz
<ubuntu_> przesuwalem kilka razy partycje teraz i z sda1 trafilem nei ma juz ze zle sie konczy
<ubuntu_> przesuwam teraz sda6 moze zadziala
<ubuntu_> ale 4 godzinyt bedzi to robic bo poczatek partycji musze zmeinic czyli realnie dane musza sie przesunac
<Wizzir> ubuntu_: no to ogólnie słabo :/
<Wizzir> przesuwanie i zmniejszanie partycji to nie jest dobry pomysł
<ubuntu_> to jedyna rada ktora znalazlem na ten problem
<Wizzir> szczególnie na MBR i takich starożytnych systemach plików jak NTFS czy EXT4
<Wizzir> ja też miałem takiego netbooka, co miał jakieś gówniane instaliki windows powtykane
<ubuntu_> to co mam zrobic ? ext4 jest starozytny ?
<Wizzir> jakieś partycje efi boot i inne dziadostwo
<ubuntu_> no to cos takiego jest
<Wizzir> na linuksie nie masz wyjścia :D
<Wizzir> znaczy ja tam nie płakałem za bardzo nad tym - szast prast i wywaliłem wszystko
<ubuntu_>  no ja nie moge bo musze miec win an tym kompie - uzywam symulatora rc, nie dziala dorbze ani przez wine ani na virtualboxie
<ubuntu_> a jak juz jest wbudowany to przeciez nie wywale go i zainstalue xp - zwlaszcza ze pewnie nic nie dzialao by
<Wizzir> :D
<Wizzir> ehh, czasami jestem w stanie zgodzić się ze Stallmanem
<Wizzir> no cóż, ubuntu_, nie bardzo wiem jak ci pomóc :/
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> moze to przeniesienie pomoze
<ubuntu_> bo chcodzi tylko o to ze partycje nie zaczynaja/koncza sie rowno z cylindrami
<ubuntu_> z tego co rozumiem :)
<Wizzir> no tak
<Wizzir> ale nie wiem czy to jest jakiś poważny problem
<Wizzir> próbowałeś szukać tego w gógle?
<Wizzir> poza oczywiście "ubuntu forums" czy czymś takim
<Wizzir> bo tak jak zaczniesz szukać, to se pewnie dokumentnie to rozjebiesz ;)
<ubuntu_> szukalem
<ubuntu_> problem jest palimpset mowi ze to powoduje baardzo duze opuznienia w dzialaniu dysku
<ubuntu_> ogolnie ze wolno bedzie dizalac
<ubuntu_> ok za 4 godziny bede wiedzial
<ubuntu_> gpsrted  pisze ze umie zaokraglac do cylindra przy skalowaniu / przesuwaniu
<Wizzir> no to używaj gparteda
<ubuntu_> teraz juz uzywam
<jaca> hej wszystkim, jak z "Oneiric Ocelot" jest juz do sciagniecia oficjalna wersja ?
<ubuntu_> chyba nie
<jaca> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ pliki maja date modyfikacje 12 pazdziernika
<Wizzir> jaca: ale to current i daily-live
<jaca> fakt
<Wizzir> w ogóle, powodzenia z tym całym oneiric :D
<jaca> dlaczego ?
<Wizzir> Ubuntu jest z każdym wydaniem coraz gorsze
<Wizzir> zdecydowanie zbyt mały nacisk kładziony na jakość a zbyt duży na szum medialny i szeroko pojęte zmiany
<jaca> ja tylko z ciekawosci odnosnie Unity
<Wizzir> ja rozumiem, że kiedyś dystrybucjom zarzucano, że kolejne wydania mają po prostu nowsze wersje programów, ale to co się dzieje w ubuntu to jakaś katastrofa
<Wizzir> projekt w fazie mocno alfa trafia do wydania stabilnego
<lisu> jaca: miałem 11.10 z nowym unity, obiecujące, ale moim zdaniem juserzy starszych sprzętów mogą o nim zapomnieć, jedyna rada aby debiana poinstalowali (albo minta - dosc ladnie pokonfigurowany)
<dweller> lisu: jak bardzo starszych? :>
<lisu> dweller: moim zdaniem mając 1GB ramu trzeba sie baaaardzo zastanowic nad tym czy zainstalowac ubuntu 11.10
<dweller> na komputerze z przed 5-6 lat dziala calkiem normalnie
<dweller> no ja mam w starym pc 1gb ramu
<lisu> dweller: unity ze wsparciem 3d tez dziala 'normalnie' ?
<Wizzir> nie no, co do wydajności to nie mam zbyt dużo do zarzucenia, opiera się na compizie przeca
<dweller> tak
<dweller> gf 7600gt apg onboard
<Wizzir> compiz nie ma jakichś wielkich wymagań
<lisu> dweller: dzis ma chyba stable 11.10 wyjsc, wiec postestuje jak mi sie uda sciagnac torrentem
<Wizzir> lisu: dziś wyjdzie stable a w ciągu następnego tygodnia 150 paczek z poprawkami
<dweller> haters gonna hate
<Wizzir> dweller: szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj
<lisu> dweller: do 7600 chyba jest własnosciowy dostępny, a przykładowo do mojej starej ati x1250 juz 9.04 nie miało własnosciowki, tylko na otwartch jechałem i jade dalej
<Wizzir> lisu: to jest akurat dobre
<lisu> ale jak miałem 11.10 beta, to w porównaniu do debianka którego mam teraz -> ubuntu zjadało 15% wiecej czasu procka przy tej takiej samej pracy, i duzo wiecej mieliło dyskiem -> akurat to jest złe, dlatego 11.10 zainstaluje testowo na hdd, ale i tak pewnie zostane przy debianie
<lisu> jesli chodzi o grafikę to musze powiedziec, ze compiz na debianie z otwartymi duzo lepiej i płynniej działa niz pod 11.10 z unity -> a podono na compizie jak mówicie
<jaca> no ok jesli chodzi o zarzuty w stylu ze cos nie chodzi juz tak dobrze na 1gb ram i procku typu celeron m 1.5 ghz srednio do mnie przemawiaja
<jaca> tak samo jak rozwija sie sprzet rozwija sie oprogramowania, potrzebuje wiecej zasobow zeby byc ladniejszym, szybszym i realizowac wiele wiecej funkcji
<lisu> przykładowo: przenoszenie okien -> nieraz klatkowało mi firefoxa podczas przesuwania okna, pod debianem nie mam takich problemów
<jaca> zawsze tak bylo, jest i bedzie
<jaca> nie oszukujmy sie ale standardem w laptopie jest teraz 4gb ramy, minimum dwurdzeniowe procesory
<ubuntu_> mi tam sie pomysl z unity podoba choc nie uzywam
<lisu> mam 3 GB
<lisu> mam 2 rdzeniowca
<jaca> no ok
<jaca> ja mam lapciaka z 4gb, core i3 i zintegrowanym intelem hd costam
<jaca> nieomieszkam wyprobwac 11.10 :)
<lisu> unity jest ładne, ale jednak mimo "srednich" parametów kompa nie dziala tak płynnie jak powinno, no bo ile potrzeba zasobów, zeby głupiego fierfoxa przesunąć po ekranie... a tutaj klatkowało mi okno, powinni nieco zoptymalizowac imho
<grek> fajne jest to ze staraja sie zrobic co nowego
<jaca> dokladnie
<lisu> grek: zgadzam sie
<mati75> ubuntu 11.10 w miarę działa
<jaca> cos wlasnego co beda mogli rozwijac
<mati75> pewnie do czasu aż je zepsują
<grek> szkoda tylko ze lacza to z gnome
<mati75> jak każde ubuntu przed wydaniem
<ubuntu_> ja czema na tablety z ubuntu
<ubuntu_> kupilem na androidzie i odeslalem
<ubuntu_> w sumie ubuntu podoba mi sie ale uzywam kubuntu wiec to nie do konca ubuntu
<ubuntu_> kde jest sliczne i pieknie dziala
<lisu> pozyjemy zobaczymy, ale ja tam wole miec debianka jako taka ucieczke, jakbym czegos nie mogl zaakceptować - > w myśl "akceptuj rzeczy których nie mozesz zmienic, zmieniaj rzeczy ktorych nie mozesz zaakceptowac" ;]
<ubuntu_> z unity nie rozumeim tylko dlaczego to ma wspolny konfig z gnome
<m477> squeeeezzzzeeee \o/
<lisu> dobrze ze ma wspolny, wyobrazasz sobie jakby miało 2 różne? ten sam fjuczer w 2 konfigach i z którego tu ma korzystac
<ubuntu_> no przez to ma problemy na kazdym komie na ktorym robilem aktualizacje z przed unity na unity
<ubuntu_> unity nie odpalalo sie
<ubuntu_>  pusty ekran
<ubuntu_> samo unity to przeciez program jak cairo-dock tylko ze pionowe
<lisu> ubuntu_: matko, przeciez to wina sterów, masz stery z 3d - bedzie dzialac
<ubuntu_> tzn system odpalal sie ale bez paska unity
<ubuntu_> nie to nie od sterow
<ubuntu_> uzywajac przemiennie gnome i unity
<mati75> m477: +++
<mati75> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 (squeeze)
<ubuntu_> sa problemy z compiz  programami w autostarcie
<mati75> <3
<lisu> mati75: m477 ++++
<ubuntu_> ale zauwazylem na nowym lapotpie z i7 - 8 rdzeni dla systemu ze przy takiej ilosci rdzeni wystarczy bardzo male taktowanei
<ubuntu_> mam ustawone na 900 mhz
<ubuntu_> i smiga wszytsko niesamowicie
<lisu> o juz po 11, czas zmykac
<lisu> ubuntu_: u mnie z 2 rdzeniami przy zmniejszeniu do 800 ciezko aby menu było płynne ;/
<mati75> ubuntu_: ja mam na c2d ustawione 600 MHz i użycie mam ~6 %
<lisu> narazie.
<mati75> na debianie of course
<ubuntu_> no tak samo mialem na porpzenim lapotpie z 2 rdzeniami
<jaca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule  no i  gdzie to Ubuntu, dzisiaj 13  ! :)
<m477> krzyżyk na droge? :-)
<mati75> jaca: wieczorem będzie
<mati75> daily sobie ściągnij na jedno wyjdzie
<abbus_> bry
<moozg> Właśnie odkryłem, że audacious potrafi tak zapisać tagi id3 w mp3, że później żadne narzędzie, program ani biblioteka nie potrafi ich wykryć, ani nawet wyciąć z pliku. Jak się zajrzy do mp3 to widać że stare tytuły i pola są powielone po kilka razy. super :(
<abbus_> :D
<Trojanin> nie wydali przypadkiem 11.10, że tyle aktualek? :P
<dweller> wcale
<Ozil> wydali
<Ozil> i mam małe pytanie jak sprawdzic wersje zainstalowanej gnome shell
<Szatan> Ozil: dpkg -l | grep nazwa_paczki
<Ozil> thx zapamientam
<nn52> robić update distro.. czy nie.... yy ..chyba nie xD
<nn52> poczekam z miech
<Szatan> nn52: poczekaj na komentarze @ubuntuforums :P
<lisu> oj tam oj tam, jazda :) robimy łupgrejdy łupdejty, a i tak pewnie wrócimy do sprawdzonych x]
 * lukaszg uzywa 10.10 i nie zamierza robic dist-upgrade
 * lisu uzywa squeeze i robi upgrejdy jak tylko cos wypuszcza
 * Szatan is <3 debootstrap
 * dweller ma archa i nie wie co upgradeuje, bo sie z automatu robi
 * nn52 ma Knoppiksa i ostatnio go aktualizowała :D | ubuntu może poczekać.
<dweller> po prostu sobie system jest
<lisu> dweller: arch jest "ciagly" ?
<Szatan> dweller: arch to zUo
 * nn52 Arch się wysypał pod odpaleniu gdm :D
<lisu> w archu sie nie odpala, tylko uru-chamia
<dweller> lisu: jest
<dweller> nn52: bo jestes idiota
<dweller> mam jeden system od 2 lat
<lisu> pffff hehehehehe
<dweller> widzial nie raz gnome 2.x, gnome 3.x kde3 i kde4 i nic sie nie suplo
<dweller> syplo
<fi9o> Po prostu wiedziec trzeba co sie robi i sie nie posypie nic.
<lisu> oj tam oj tam, a windows ile razy wam sie posypał, nawet jak nic nie ruszaliscie?
<dweller> nigdy?
<lisu> ^retorycznie
<dweller> windows sie nie psuje od tak
<dweller> juz nie
<lisu> dweller: to ty chyba windowsa z pudełka nie wyciągałeś x]
<nn52> dweller: waż na słowa
<Szatan> dweller: psuje się jak zmienisz płytę główną ;x
 * dweller ziewa
<dweller> Szatan: ale wtedy juz cos ruszasz ;f
<Ozil> ja na ubu robiłem zwykłą aktualizacje i posypała się aktualizacja z ubu beta do relase
<nn52> na archu kolorowe paski się zrobiły zamiast właczyć się gdm... może spróbóję z xfce4 nasŧepnym razem
<BlessJah> możesz gdm czymkolwiek innym zastąpić
<BlessJah> ja sam mam slim
<nn52> slim?, pogoogluje ;d
<lisu> slim fast - takie dla kotów
 * dweller ma getty
<dweller> tez sie sprawdza
<BlessJah> pacman -Ss slim
<nn52> fajne ;D
<lisu> nn52: jak smakuje zarcie dla kotów?
<nn52> zaraz 2giego blaszaka odpale
<lisu> co to to slim?
<Szatan> lisu: manager logowania
<lisu> a... thx
<lisu> a tez sobie sprawdze, a co
<lisu> hmm, pod squeezem jest 1.3.1-8, wy jakie macie?
<Szatan> * x11-misc/slim Available versions:  1.3.2-r3 (~)1.3.2-r5 1.3.2-r6 {branding pam} Homepage:            http://slim.berlios.de Description:         Simple Login Manager
<nn52> Arch ma fajny instalator.. ubunt mógł by mieć podobny :> :D
<Ozil> jakie to ubuntu jest zjebane
<Ozil> po usunięciu unity i zainstalowaniu gnome shell jak wciskam ctrl + alt + f2 to mam jakieś muzłumańskie znaczki
<Ozil> białe pasy przeplatane czarnymi i wogule kaplica
<Ozil> pozatym gnome shell działa 4 razy szybciej niż to unity
<lisu> Ozil: tytlko 4? a moze 5? a moze 3?
<Ozil> wszystkie tak samoe od 1 do 6
<lisu> x\
<Szatan> Ozil: przejdź na fluxboxa :P
<Ozil> korzystam z fluxboxa tylko w tedy kiedy mam częsci na gwarancji
<Ozil> ach ta wieczna gwarancja
<nn52> tja... zapomniałam troche Archa
<Ozil> dobra mykan na poczte
<lisu> zapodajcie jakie torrenty z ubuntu bo normalnie kaszani sie 100kb/s ;/
 * nn52 widzi tylko to http://rsteam.niewidzialni.tk/sss/zrzut_ekranu-1.png
<BlessJah> nn52: masz tylko jedno repo w /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist?
<BlessJah> wyglada na problem z dns ale odhashuj jeszcze jakies repo
<nn52> nie rózne wg. krajów , polska mam dane ;P
<nn52> odhashowane mam :P
<nn52> może być problem z siecią?
<nn52> ew. złą konfiguracją ? BlessJah?
<nn52> int=eth0 / adr=192.168.1.41 / netmast = 255.255.255.0 / brodcast=192.168.1.255 /gateway=192.168.1.1 , więc jest ok. mam 2 odhashowane i ciągle to samo , także nie wiem w czym żecz :D
<BlessJah> tez nie wiem
<BlessJah> ale jak masz kilka odhashowane, to powinno kilka faili dla kazdego repo byc
<nn52> zgadza się
<nn52> są 2 fajle " no adress record"
<nn52> po 1 dla każdego mirrorlist
<Cyr4x> powiedzcie mi jak zaktualizuje dist-upgrade to onerica to mi pulpit gnome zostanie? Bo wiem ze tam domyslnie teraz tylko jest unity 2d/3d.
<BlessJah> nie, jest jeden
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: zostanie, ale najpewniej xmieni ci w configu na unity
<Cyr4x> no to juz mniejsza bo se potem przy logowaniu ustawie
<Cyr4x> chodzi zebym sie juz nie bawil w doinstalowywanie
<BlessJah> nic skasowac nie powinno
<termi> i jak tam ubu 11.10
<dKc2> jak tam nowe ubuntu?:)
<abbus_> nie wiem, zaraz do domu ide to sprawdze :D
<inzaghi89> dobra, trza pobrać kilka iso i je poszerować troszkę
<dawid> halo
<dKc2> http://www.morfiblog.pl/2011/10/13/ubuntu-11-10-wyszedl-na-zero-recenzja/
<dKc2> tutaj macie recke:]
<inzaghi89> http://lubuntu.net/ nie działa, lipton
<dawid> nie wiecie jakie wymagania ma 11.10
<dawid> ??????
<dKc2> dawid, nie, ale masz do wyboru Unity i Unity 2D
<dKc2> wiec pojdzie na raczej kazdym kompie
<inzaghi89> dKc2, jakkolwiek by nie patrzeć
<inzaghi89> to i tak ubuntu jestnajlepszą desktopową distro
<dawid> aha a wiecie czy opłaca się zmieniać z 11.04
<dawid> ?????
<dKc2> no zobacz recke, dawidzie
<inzaghi89> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<inzaghi89> ale po kolei to zrobili
<inzaghi89> 11.10 na samym końcu
<inzaghi89> pewnie zmienią kolejność jak wydadzą...
<dawid> aha kukne i zadecyduje ale  chciałbym też waszej opinii
<GriGi> Czym się różni Unity od Unity 2D? Unity w 11.04 jest bliższe Unity 2D czy tego normalnego?
<BlessJah> są obydwa
<soee> zna sie ktos na konfiguracji serwerow ?
<nn52> soee: słucham? :D
<nn52> btw. Zwykłe partycje , czy partycje lvm?
<inzaghi89> raid0 ftw! :P
<inzaghi89> 1h właśnie straciłem, bo LVM nie dopuszczał tak dużych rozmiarów partycji... a RAID0... pooszło
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<nn52> o/
<nn52> aa spoko LD
<nn52> fajny debian jest z xfce4! masakra :D
<inzaghi89> nn52, ja co prawda nie korzystam z desktopowych distro
<inzaghi89> ale
<inzaghi89> lxde mnie urzekł :)
<nn52> inzaghi89: serv?
<nn52> bez xów?
<nn52> lxde jest ładne , mam na Knopiksie
<Trojanin> też używam lxde :)
<inzaghi89> nn52, serwerowe
<inzaghi89> ta
<inzaghi89> ubuntu, centos <3
<Wilczek> Rofl
<Wilczek> Akurat w dniu wydania 11.10 wysypał mi się 11.04 na pendrivie...
<Wilczek> :D
<nn52> Wilczek: :D
<Wilczek> Ma ktoś już 11.10?
<Wilczek> Bo nie wiem czy tam jest w repo GNOME 2
<Wilczek> Jak nie ma to instaluję 10.03
<Wilczek> *04
<nn52> Ponoć niema :>
<Wilczek> :/
<Wilczek> No trudno
<nn52> miali całkowicie się pozbyć
<nn52> miało buć gnome-shell czy tam 3 , czy co tam i ich kochan Unity :D
<Wilczek> W takim razie na pendrivie stanie sobie 10.04, a na dysku Debian
<Wilczek> Mam tylko obawy co do 10.04, że np. nie wszystkie Wi-Fi będą w nim działać, etc.
<Wilczek> A nie chcę 11.04
<nn52> ja mam Wifi na kabelu
<nn52> znaczy na USB
<Wilczek> Używam systemu na pendrivie dosyć szeroko (czyt. gdzie się da), i mam nadzieję, że będzie zawsze działał
<Trojanin> Wilczek: instaluję właśnie 11.10
<Wilczek> Trojanin: Hej, jakbyś mógł to powiedz mi po instalacji czy jest możliwość zainstalowania starego gnoma :)
<Wilczek> Wiem, że napewno jest gnome-fallback, ale ten fallback w GNOME 3 jest do niczego
<Ozil> nie bo nikt go nie wspiera
<Trojanin> topic by się przydało zmienić ;)
<Wilczek> Wizard: ↑
<foreste> czesc
<Trojanin> hej.
<dawid> elo
<dawid> siemka
<xhero35> hello, mam pytanie czy w nowej wersji ubuntu jest nadal wybor miedzy zwyklym gnomem a unity czy zmuszaja do unity tak jak zapowiadali?
<Ozil> jest tylko ubuntu czyli 3D oparte na compiz
<Ozil> i ubity 2d
<Ozil> dla sprzetu ktury nie ma akceleracji
<abbus_> Ozil: to znaczy ze nie bedzie do wyboru jak teraz mam klasyczne ubuntu?
* kklimonda changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - DuckDuckGo.com || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<kklimonda> abbus_: nie będzie
<abbus_> hmm
<abbus_> a jakies wymagania sprzetowe co do 11.10?
<kklimonda> unity-2d nie ma praktycznie żadnych wymagań
<abbus_> o i to mi pasuje :P
<abbus_> im prosciej tym lepiej :)
<kklimonda> unity 3d pójdzie na 4 letnim sprzęcie bez problemu, o ile ma dobrze wspieraną kartę graficzną
<abbus_> mi wlasciwie j=nei wyuskoczyla jeszcze aktualka ;)
<abbus_> nie*
<Ozil> gnome shell jest 4 razy szybsze od unity sprawdzanae na geaforce 6600
<abbus_> ja sie na tym nei znam
<abbus_> mam ati readon 512mb :P
<abbus_> to si enada? ^^
<kklimonda> Ozil: wszystko zależy od sterownika
<Ozil> weim
<kklimonda> abbus_: bardziej niż wydajność karty liczy się jakość sterownika ;)
<Ozil> ale radeona nie mam pod ręka
<Ozil> pozatym unity jest do dupy
<abbus_> ok dzieki
<abbus_> to sie bede dowiadywal w takim razie pozniej
<lisu> ja mam radka ... ale jade na otwartych
<nn52> który pakiet odpowiada za czytanie chińskich kraczków w debcu?
<sysek> nn52: google it
<BlessJah> sysek:
<BlessJah> sysek++
<BlessJah> pff
<lisu> `g show me the most stupid nick on #ubuntu-pl
<Przekliniak> lisu: iPad A Disappointment: 12 Reasons Not To Buy it: <http://www.geeksailor.com/ipad-a-disappointment-12-reasons-not-to-buy-it/>
<lisu> o0
<Ashiren> gupie to ubuntu 11.10
<Ashiren> jak mam odpalic tam terminal x_X
<lisu> wpisać terminal?
<nn52> ...... hahaha xD '
<Ashiren> meh
<qermit> ale dziś jazdę miałem w dziekanacie: "ile musze zapłacić za wznowienie", "musi pan dopłacić jeszcze 533zł, bo wpłacał pan już 1027zł" "ale ja nie pamiętam żebym wpłacał taką kwotę"
<qermit> i sie zastanawiałem czy czegoś nie brałem
<qermit> i sie okazało że dałem potwierdzenie wpłaty do sklepu komputerowego
<BlessJah> qermit: ja juz 6 wersję o składaniu indeksów do dziekanatu i wpisywaniu przedmiotów słyszałem, wszystkie z pierwszej ręki, osoby bezpośrednio pytały w dziekanacie
<Cyr4x> co kazda pani w dziekanacie to inna wersja
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> jedna i ta sama
<qermit> BlessJah: nie rozumiesz że to nie jest fabryka konserw?
<qermit> BlessJah: ona traktuje każdego indywidualnie a ty jeszcze marudzisz
<BlessJah> qermit: nie rozumime analogii
<BlessJah> qermit: każdy kto się pytał przedstawianie się zaczyna od kierunku i roku studiów
<BlessJah> ona obsługuje albo nasz kierunek albo nasz rok, więc to nie jest tak, że  nie wie o co chodzi
<Metallhead> hello
<Metallhead> takie pytanie, zaktualizowałem ubu, i flash mi w operze nie działa. jak go włączyć?
<sysek> `g flash in opera
<Przekliniak> sysek: Opera Company of Philadelphia "Flash Brindisi" at Reading ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zmwRitYO3w>
<sysek> lol
<sysek> :D
<sysek> `g flash in opera browser
<Przekliniak> sysek: Plug-ins and Opera: <http://www.opera.com/docs/plugins/>
<sysek> o
<sysek> mowisz i masz
<GriGi> Hmm, miałem moje fajne ikonki i po update na 11.10 nie wiem gdzie się je zmienia, ktoś się orientuje?
<GriGi> w "Wygląd" jest tylko tapeta
<GriGi> i motyw, a ikon nie widzę :/
<GriGi> tak przy okazji nowej wersji to nie spodziewałem się że ubuntu będzie na moim netbooku chodzić płynniej o0 byłem raczej przygotowany na korzystanie z unity 2D :D
<Yuras> Ludzie
<Yuras> help
<sysek> oho
<sysek> wyszlo 11.10 to ruch sie robi
<sysek> ;)
<Yuras> Jesli ktos z was ma ubuntu 11.10 to moglby mi podeslac plik ze standardowymi repozytoriami
<Yuras> Nie chce mi sie tlumaczyc co spieprzylem
<Yuras> Po prostu potrzebuje pliczku sources.list
<Yuras> :))
<Yuras> Cholerka! Przeslij mi ktos!
<sysek> cholerka
<sysek> google nie dziala?
<sysek> `g ubuntu 11.10 sources.list
<Przekliniak> sysek: Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 (Oneiric Ocelot) Released.: <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/09/22/ubuntu-11-10-beta-2-oneiric-ocelot-released/>
<sysek> Yuras: znalazlem takie cos
<sysek> Yuras: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Yuras> ja tez
<Yuras> Tylko tam jest do bety 2
<Yuras> Szukalem przeciez wczesniej, nie umiem znalezc wiec prosze zeby ktos mi przeslal...
<sysek> ale jak widzisz
<Yuras> Jesli masz 11.10 to bylbym rad gdybys mi przeslal ten pliczek
<sysek> nikogo nie ma
<sysek> nie mam, mam 10.04
<sysek> :)
<Yuras> :)
<Yuras> A mozesz wiesz w jakim katalogu powinien byc plik z reposami w plytce instalacyjnej?
<sysek> masz plyte? odpal w vbox i skopiuj sobie sources.list
<sysek> :P
<Yuras> lol... ;D
<sysek> dobry pomysl c'nie?
<Yuras> Zajebisty...
<sysek> a masz lepszy?
<sysek> :D
<Yuras> No szukac tego pliku na plytce instalacyjnej ;D
<sysek> o ile dobrze pamietam
<sysek> tooo
<sysek> czekaj
<Yuras> tak?
<Yuras> Podaj namiary na ten plk :D
<sysek> czekaj wloze plyte z 10.04 i Ci powiem
<sysek> :P
<Yuras> ooo
<Yuras> Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie w podobnym miejscu
<Yuras> :>
<sysek> hm
<Yuras> nie mow tak
<sysek> na plycie masz squashfs
<sysek> poszukaj czy da sie jakos zamontowac ten pliczek
<Yuras> uhm
<sysek> czekaj
<sysek> sprobuje
<sysek> i Ci powiem
<sysek> czy to zadzial :D
<Yuras> :)
<sysek> lol
<sysek> biore tab
<sysek> [: za dużo argumentów
<Yuras> :D:D
<sysek> okej
<sysek> zamontowalo sie
<sysek> robisz tak
<sysek> wkladasz plytke c'nie
<Yuras> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=220&t=146615
<Yuras> c'tak
<Yuras> :D
<sysek> sudo mount /media/ubuntublablal/casper/filesystem.squashfs /mnt/sqsh (wczesniej zrob sudo mkdir /mnt/sqsh)
<sysek> tfu
<Yuras> dobra, to moge sprobowac tez
<sysek> na koncu dodaj -o loop
<Yuras> olkej
<Yuras> I'll try it
<sysek> no
<sysek> i pozniej wejdz do folderu /mnt/sqsh
<sysek> I WUOLA
<sysek> :D
<sysek> i 5zl i na jutro
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> dobry
<inzaghi89> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/562784/skajpaj.html genialne ;d
<Yuras> sudo mount '/media/Ubuntu 11.10 amd64/casper/filesystem.squashfs' '/mnt/sqsh' -o loop
<Yuras> yeah
<Yuras> Sysek
<Yuras> kocham Cie
<Yuras> lol
<Yuras> # /etc/apt/sources.list  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security main restricted deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted
<Yuras> rotfl
<Yuras> po te kilka linijek sie tyle meczylem?>
<sysek> hahah
<sysek> :D
<sysek> czolem Wizard :)
<Wizard> czołem, towarzyszu sysek
<sysek> czolem towarzyszu.
<sysek> chyab czas wrocic do korzeni, czyli do debiana
<Wizard> за победу, над линдолсем!
<sysek> :D
<sysek> no
<sysek> i w koncu moge grac normalnie w doda pod linuksem
<sysek> czyli moge rezygnowac z windowsa na zawsze
<sysek> :
<sysek> :D
<Yuras> :D
<inzaghi89> sysek, do czasu ;p srsly
<inzaghi89> dopóki programiści nie będą robić i pod to i pod to, w końcu wrócisz;p
<Yuras> :>
<inzaghi89> srsly, 3 albo 4 lata na linuchu siedziałem
<inzaghi89> w końcu nadszedł dzień, że się wypiąłem
<sysek> na razie nie robie nic takiego zeb uzywac wina ;P
<Szatan> Wizard: działa takie coś jak import java.*?
<Wizard> inzaghi89: od 10 lat taki dzień nie nadszedł
<inzaghi89> Wizard, chylę czoła zatem
<inzaghi89> ja nie mogę sobie pozwolić niestety na całkowitą rezygnację
<Wizard> Szatan: działa, ale nie wiem czy importuje pakiety z podpakietów
<Wizard> na bank java.* to zły pomysł
<Szatan> Wizard: nie chce mi się zastanawiać czego zapomniałem
<Wizard> eee...
 * inzaghi89 nie potrafi na co dzień bez linuksa żyć. jest uzależniony, ale nie na desktopie ;P
<Szatan> chodzi mi z modułów :P
<Wizard> każde normalne IDE ma uzupełnianie importów
<inzaghi89> okurcze
<inzaghi89> lubuntu zmieniło pejdż
<inzaghi89> teraz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<inzaghi89> a jeszcze kilka h temu mieli tę paskudną niebieską stronę
<Szatan> hmm, netbeans jest przyjemny niź jcreator
<sysek> dobra. ide obadac fedorke
<sysek> a pozniej wgram sobie w koncu debiana
<nn52> sysek:fedo 15 ma sporo robali
<Wizard> Szatan: ja lubię intellij
<Wizard> z tych wszystkich javowych programów działa anjszybciej
<Wizard> bo NB przymula
<inzaghi89> sysek, niepotrzebnie imo :P
<Wizard> a co to jest jcreator?
<inzaghi89> fedora to poligon doświadczalny
<Wizard> próbowałem używać fedory
<nn52> inzaghi89: święte słowa :D
<Wizard> nawet wporzo
<inzaghi89> nn52, nie tylko ja to powiem, tak jest ;)
<Wizard> ale ja jestem człowiekiem, który się boi debiana testing
<inzaghi89> fedora > centos > red hat
<Szatan> Wizard: http://www.jcreator.com/
<Wizard> co ty mi tu jakieś komercyjne gówno wklejasz?
<Szatan> Wizard: dla użytku niekomercyjnego jest za free
<Wizard> czyli nie jest za free
<sysek> nn52: jakich robali :(
<Wizard> po co mam niekomercyjnie pisać w javie?
<Wizard> masochistą nie jestem :d
<Szatan> http://www.nopaste.pl/15eh Wizard co zepsułem? :P
<sysek> Wizard: dlatego uzwasz ubuntu lts ;)?
<Wizard> tja
<sysek> mozesz tez debiana stable :)
<Wizard> Szatan: 16 linijka
<Wizard> sysek: to mam na powerbooku
<Szatan> eh, chyba zapomniałem coś zaimportować do Stringów
<Wizard> Szatan: klamerki nie zamknąłeś
<Wizard> nie mówiąc o cudzysłowiu
<Wizard> dalej..
<Szatan> ja się óczę :P
<sysek> óczę..
<Wizard> ta, wiem
<Wizard> to skoro się uczysz to:
<Wizard> styl kodu, zaczynaj klamerki w tej samej linii co deklaracje metod
<Wizard> nie używaj tablic
<Wizard> nie używaj Stringów jako argumentów przełączników, od tego są Enumy!
<Wizard> nie używaj bez potrzeby metod statycznych
<Wizard> i pod żadnym pozorem nie deklaruj throws Exception
<Wizard> za to to powinni jaja ukręcać ;)
<m477> niby czemu
<m477> tak myslalem
<Wizard> niby temu, że jak widzę api, w którym ktoś napisał thorws Exception, to zaczyna zastanawiać się ile tam baboli w środku nastrzelane, że taki ogólny wyjątek rzuca
<Wizard> poza tym, to throws Exception jest zbędne
<Szatan> Wizard: hmm, jak rozkminiam obsługę błędów :)
<Wizard> jedyne co tam może wylecieć, to ArithmeticOperationCzyJakośTakException albo ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException, a ich nie trzeba deklarować, bo oba są Runtime
<Wizard> ogólnie, za łapanie tych wyjątków też się po łbie obrywa :>
<Wizard> Szatan: mogę ci wyklarować sprawę na pm, jeśli chcesz
<Szatan> Wizard: spoko wal
<sysek> jezu
<sysek> ale wielkie to jest
<Szatan> sysek: powiem że z wywaleniem nouveau jest w uj roboty
<sysek> czort z tym
<m477> uj?
<sysek> to gnome3 jest duze
<sysek> tzn to obramowanie
<GriGi> Mam pytanie, może ktoś będzie wiedział. Jak miałem 11.04 to zmieniłem sobie ustawienia logowania tak że nie musiałem podawać hasła, klikałem tylko na użytkownika i się logował, za to później na pulpicie pokazywało się okienko gdzie musiałem wpisywać moje hasło.
<GriGi> wie ktoś jak to cofnąć? W 11.10 zarządzanie użytkownikami jakieś takie uproszczonejest i nie wiem gdzie tego szukać
<GriGi> wyłączyłem automatyczne logowanie ale i tak pozostaje mi przycisk "Login" zamiat pola do wpisywania hasła, tak jakbym nie miał hasła ustawionego.
<Wilczek> Kurde
<Wilczek> Tak upraszczają to Ubuntu...
<Wilczek> Instaluję 11.10
<Wilczek> Nawet backend instalatora ma kilka linijek a później pusto -.-
<sysek> hm? ;o
<Wilczek> sysek: No jak rozwiniesz co się teraz dokładnie dzieje w trakcie instalacji
<Wilczek> To masz kilka linijek
<Wilczek> I później pusto
<xhero35> jak nie mozna zmienic na normalne menu gnome to ja rezygnuje i wchodze w debiana...
<sysek> normalne menu gnome tzn ?
<sysek> mowisz o klasycznym gnome?
<sysek> w 11.10 chyba juz nie ma
<xhero35> takim jakie bylo do wersji 10.10
<xhero35> w wersji 11.04 moglem wrocic do klasycznego a w 11.10 ponoc ma sie nie dac tego zrobic
<sysek> bo usuneli
<xhero35> dlatego czekam az ktos to potwierdzi zanim zainstaluje
<sysek> ale to sami tworcy ubuntu potwierdzili chyba
<sysek> ze nie bedzie juz klasycznego gnome w 11.10
<xhero35> a da sie doinstalowac klasyczne?
<xhero35> ten launcher z boku niezbyt mi sie widzi.. mam inne przyzwyczajenia
<sysek> chyba raczaej nie
<sysek> a nie lepiej isc troche dalej? albo zainstalowac kde ?
<xhero35> ale co masz na mysli mowiac dalej?   ten launcher jest strasznie niewygodny.
<sysek> a uzywales gnome3? :)
<xhero35> zdjalem go po dwu dniach... wpisywac polecenia nie ma problemu w terminalu.. nie przywyklem do zapamietywania nazw polecen z menu, a do tego to sie sprowadza
<xhero35> zdjalem launchera ubuntu
<xhero35> gnome 3  nie
<sysek> to moze tego warto sprobowac? :)
<xhero35> a da sie go doinstalowac? :)
<sysek> da sie, ale chyba w 11.04 sa problemy z zaleznosciami, w 11.10 usuneli ten problem
<Rosin> cześć
<abbus_> heeh widze ze praca nad testami wrze :D
<abbus_> i jak sie wam widzi 11.10?
<Rosin> mi się trochę ze środowiskami pojebao
<xhero35> skoro da sie gnome3 to dlaczego nie da sie 2.31?
<xhero35> 2.32
<sysek> jezeli chcesz 2.32
<sysek> to zainstaluj lts
<sysek> :)
<m477> squeeze \o/
<Rosin> jak przy logowaniu wybieram GNOME, to na pasku połowa liter jest niebieska. cały pasek jest niebieski :/
<m477> ;]
<xhero35> Rosin: o nowym ubuntu piszesz?
<sysek> m477: zastanawiam sie wlasnie nad debianem :P
<Rosin> xhero35: tak,
<m477> zastanawiaj sie mocniej\
<sysek> nie moge, glowa mnie boli
<m477> :-(
<xhero35> czyli da sie wybrac gnome jednak... pomijajac kolory dziala jak nalezy?
<sysek> m477: ale chyba wybiore debian testing :<
<Rosin> działa, nie wiem czy jak należy, ale działa
<xhero35> Rosin: pasek zadan czy pasek menu?
<Rosin> xhero35: ten na górze pasek
<abbus> to ja chyba sobie daruje ta aktualizacje ;]
<xhero35> to gorzej hehe
<Rosin> jakie było domyślne środowisko w poprzednim ubu?
<xhero35> ja na vm zainstaluje,... bo nie chce namieszac.
<xhero35> potestuje i sie zobaczy.. to pierwsza aktualizacja ktorej naprawde sie obawiam
<sysek> m477: nie wolisz testing uzywac? :P
<xhero35> ?
<Rosin> jakie było domyślne środowisko w poprzednim ubu?
<m477> sysek: co testing
<sysek> zalezy w ktorym
<sysek> m477: deb
<Rosin> bezpośrednio przed tym, 11,04 chyba
<m477> zakladam ze jak sama nazwa wskazuje jest nie stabilny jak ch***
<sysek> unity
<sysek> m477: nie przeklinaj :(
<m477> przepraszam :-/
<Rosin> sysek: a jakie jeszcze było? bo któreś było bardzo przyjemne, ale nie pamiętam jakie są
<sysek> Rosin: 10.04 i 10.10 mialy gnome2
<sysek> m477: wybaczam. :*
<xhero35> 11.04 tez ma gnome2
<xhero35> tylko trzeba sobie przelaczyc
<Rosin> a może na kanale przydałoby się zezwolenie na wulgaryzmy? nie zeby w codrógim słowie, i nie żeby kogoś obrażać, ale zezwolenie na wulgi z umiarem przyda się
<m477> :-)
<xhero35> tylko to nowe zwierze ma cos zmieszane :(
<sysek> m477: namowiles mnie na stable.
<m477> :)))))))))))
<Rosin> jakie polecilibyście środowisko, bo nie wiem w czym pracować :<
<xhero35> gnome2
<Rosin> xhero35: działa na nowym ubu?
<xhero35> no ja wlasnie pytam o to czy dziala :D
<Rosin> działa ale napisy nieczytelne, połowa to niebieskie kratki
<abbus_> mam pytanko odbiegajace od tematu glownego ;] jaki ma wplyw klawiszologia w weechat jesli raz loguje sie z windows/putty a raz z ubuntu?
<abbus_> w pracy ustawilem przewijanie okna gora/dol a yteraz widze ze na ubuntu nei dziala
<Rosin> a poza gnome jakie środowiska są dobre i wygodne?
<Wilczek> Najgorsze jest to...
<Wilczek> Że nie ma w 11.10...
<Wilczek> Synaptica...
<Wilczek> :(
<Wilczek> Tzn
<Wilczek> Jest
<Wilczek> Ale w repo
<Wilczek> Do zainstalowania
<Ozil> czyli jest
<sysek> no
<sysek> ;)
<Cyr4x> prawie 5h aktualizacji do 10.11 i dupa :|
<qrq> Witam
<lorpio> czesc
<m477> ;]
<m477> reneta beger <3
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-14
<xhero35> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic
<xhero35> jak dla mnie to chore by nie dac wyboru... tradycyjnie czekam miesiac. instaluje nowa wersje w dniu kiedy bede mial czas na poprawki. A najchetniej przesiadlbym sie na inna dystrybucje i juz do ubuntu nie wracal. ta polityka mi sie nie podoba.
<Jecki1> witam . Korzystał ktoś z mint LMDE 2011 ?
<m477> ;]
<xhero35> troche potestowalem nowe srodowisko i:  1. Gdzie mozna zmieniac wyglad? (konkretnie: zmiana ikon, kolorow, ogolnie motywow, widze tam tylko 4). 2. Gdzie jest opcja zmiany pokazywania sie tego launchpada na lewy gorny rog ekranu. 3. Zmiana czcionek?
<xhero35> Ogolnie widze pewne zalety ale wiecej jest wad niz zalet.. ludzie ktorzy maja menu na gorze, a na dole np. docky lub podobna sprawe musza przyznac racje. A glowna zaleta bocznego launchera jest wiecej miejsca na ekranie
<sysek> xhero35: use debian stable
<sysek> ;)
<ChaosEngine> bry
<sysek> czesc ChaosEngine
<Wizzir> cześć
<Wizzir> Dennis Ritchie zmarł
<Wizzir> :(
<sysek> Wizzir: ano.
<lisu> joł
<sysek> czolem lisu :)
<nn52> siema
<sysek> czesc nn52 :)
<nn52> sysek: od miesiąca takie coś sie pokazuje jak włącza się ubuntu (plii boot.log). Tak ma być?
<nn52> http://wklej.to/tztaH
<sysek> raczej chyba nic trasznego sie nie dzieje :>
<sysek> a patrzyles na guglu?
<nn52> ciężko co kolwiek wywnioskować z googli
<nn52> chyba nic się nie dzieje, ale ciekawi
<Wizzir> nn52: to jest ext3 czy ext4?
<nn52> ext4
<nn52> chyba
<nn52> debiana mam na lvm
<Wizzir> no to sprawdź ;)
<Wizzir> to jest problem z dziennikowaniem, samo się nie psuje
<nn52> nie nie , debiana mam na lvm i ex3 , a ubuntu na ext4
<Wizzir> osierocone i-węzły się nie biorą znikąd
<Wizzir> więc albo coś jest z dyskiem nie tak, albo z odmontowywaniem partycji, czy coś
<Wizzir> to jest / ?
<nn52> nie wiem ,serio nie wiem ja mam tylko 2 partycjer
<nn52> mam / i /home ,a której partycji dotyczy bład to nie wiem
<nn52> i mam!
<nn52> /dev/sda5 - / - ext4 | sda6 - /home - ext4
<nn52> to jes boot.log ,czyli przy włączania.. jak włacza to montuje P
<sysek> hm
<nn52> deb na xfce jest super :D , ino synaptica trzabyło wrzucić :P
<nn52> polecam :D
<anemus> nn52 po co?
<nn52> co po  co?
<anemus> nn52 jak ktoś lubi uproszczenia jak w xfce to po co mu synaptic
<nn52> bo ma przyzwyczajenie do gnome?
<fi9o> Sranie w banie
<fi9o> apt-get jest i wystarcza
<nn52> ta...
<nn52> wpisz apt-get install ibus-*
<nn52> a ja muzę widzieć pakiety... bo nie chce wszystkiego
<nn52> i nie wyrażaj się chujowo , IRC ubuntu to nie burdel
<fi9o> nn52: Eeee? Przeciaz wyrazam sie normlanie.
<fi9o> nn52: apt-cache search
<fi9o> aptitude search
<fi9o> Nikt nie kaze instalowac na slepo.
<nn52> a ja wole tak! , to tylko 22mb na dyski około 1mb w ram
<fi9o> (:
<NoosekPL> Hi.
<nn52> siem :D
<Wilku> Shest
<NoosekPL> Hmm, mam pewien problem z PHP i cURL, ktos moglby pomoc?
<Wilku> NoosekPL: Opisz swój problem
<NoosekPL> Hmm, to jest tak. Mam pewna strone, chce sie z nia polaczyc przez skrypt PHP, zalogowac i wykonywac jakiestam operacje.
<NoosekPL> Problem polega na tym, ze strona, po zalogowaniu daje mi ciasteczka, a ja nie wiem z czym sie je je. :D
<abbus> jacobs gronadgold ;]
<abbus> sorry ale nie moglem sie oprzec :D
<abbus> NoosekPL: mowisz o logowaniu sie do phpmyadmin?
<NoosekPL> Nie, do gierki via WWW.
<NoosekPL> Chcialbym napisac cos co by tam mi botowalo, w sumie to z reszta problemu bym nie mial. :P
<NoosekPL> Juz kiedys sie bawilem cURLem.
<abbus> hmm jak tu ci nikt nie pomoze to zapraszam na server irc.space-elite.com #se i pytaj Optimusa o to bo on tez jest adminem gry via www wiec moze cos ci doradzi
<NoosekPL> :D
<abbus> a jak ci sie znudzi pisanie twojej gry to mozesz pomoc na rozbudowac nasza :)
<NoosekPL> Nie pisze gry, pisze bota do niej. ;P
<NoosekPL> Cos zle mnie zrozumiales.
<abbus> no u nas tez sa rozne boty w kazdym razie
<sajimon> cheaterzy! :P
<NoosekPL> sajimon, no wlasnie sie staram. ;)
<abbus> ee tam :P
<abbus> u nas te boty sa wpuszczane na potrzeby gry a nie zeby sobie ulatwic i oszukiwac
<NoosekPL> W moim wypadku to nie jest oszukiwanie, regualamin nie zabrania.
<abbus> co to za gra?
<noneo> \quit
<noneo> sry
<noneo> za dużo w Windows siedze.
<NoosekPL> ^^
<nn52> najwyraźniej za dużo na windzie siedzisz
<nn52> słuchajce, ja lece
<nn52> papap :)
<dziadu> cześć
<dziadu> jak mam na nowym ubuntu odtworzyc stary gnome? w gdm nie mam "Ubuntu Classic Desktop"
<dziadu> a Ubuntu 2D nie działa
<dziadu> w sensie działa, ale nadal jest ten nowy wyglad
<szymon_g> witam
<lorpio> hi
<szymon_g> wie ktos moze czemu nowe ubuntu nie chce mi zainstalowac gruba na /dev/md0 tylko koniecznie go pcha na /dev/sda i sdb?
<szymon_g>  /dev/md0 jest w raidzie1, /boot jest pod to zamontowany
<Wilczek> Mam problem z Empathy
<Wilczek> Normalnie nie importował kontaktów GG
<Wilczek> A po zainstalowaniu telepathy-sunshine nie łączy wogóle
<Wilczek> Z żadnym serwerem GG
<abbus> dziadu: w 11.10 nie ma juz klasycznego ubuntu jak bylo do wyboru do tej pory
<abbus> chyba ze ktos cos wymyslil jak to zrobic od wczoraj :D
<Wilczek> abbus: Można ew. GNOME 3 Fallback zainstalować
<abbus> o
<szymon_g> ma ktos tutaj ubuntu na lvm?
<NightWish`> bry...
<abbus> hi
<NightWish`> ogarnia ktos moze tematy zwiazane z gnome?
<NightWish`> bo mam dziwny problem
<buharin> hej, mam pytanie do znawcow java
<qrq> Witam
<Wilczek>         .--.
<Wilczek>        |o_o |
<Wilczek>        |:_/ |
<Wilczek>       //   \ \
<Wilczek>      (|     | )
<Wilczek>     /'\_   _/`\
<Wilczek>     \___)=(___/
<GriGi> Posiada tutaj ktoś przy sobie iPhone'a?
<Wilczek> Steve, dlaczego odszedłeś... :(
<GriGi> Pytam się bo: http://antyweb.pl/50-gb-przestrzeni-w-box-net-za-darmo-lap-okazje
<GriGi> jak się zarejestrujemy albo zalogujemy przez appkę na iPhone'a to dostajemy 50GB miejsca na stałe
<GriGi> może ktoś by mi tez konto założył :P A ja na Androidzie siedzę, czuje się zdyskryminowany.
<lisu> GriGi: trzeba było kupić iphona
<GriGi> ta, po to żeby dostać 50GB miejsca w jakiejś chmurze, bardziej opłacalne było by zapłacanie za miejsce tam :P
<GriGi> nie mówię że iPhone'y to zło ale jak na moje realia to nie dla mnie ;)
<GriGi> lisu: A ty spod herbu nadgryzionego jabłka? ;).
<lisu> GriGi: nie, ja od 6 lat connecting people z tym samym egzemplarzem
<GriGi> Aaa, rozumiem ;).
<lisu> chodz nachodzi mnie na takiego desire hd
<lisu> kurde co ja mam z tym chodz -> pisze sie choc
<Szatan> Wilczek: http://aszdziennik.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/gazeta-polska-codziennie-steve-jobs-zostal-zamordowany/
<GriGi> Szatan: Co to za wariat pisał?! Niezłe wymysły ma.
<Szatan> GriGi: a nie wiem, stronkę na XMPP ziomek dał
<GriGi> Przynajmniej można się pośmiać :D.
<Szatan> jestem ciekaw czy "Nasza Komuna" to zablokuje
<qermit> GriGi: tam miec pliki do 25mb
<GriGi> Wiem, ten limit trochę wszystko psuje :( Dlatego nie jestem aż tak zdesperowany żeby iść do iStore i tam na iPhonie założyć konto jak to podpowiedział mi na innym kanale pewien użytkownik :D.
<GriGi> AFK. Jakby ktoś mi załatwił założenie konta przez iPhone to byłbym wdzięczny ;).
<sysek> :)
<TheNumb> A jest do tego box.net jakiś klient dla pc?
<lisu> gdzie znajde sumy kontrolne dla nowego obrazu ubuntu ?
<sysek> lisu: zazwyczaj daja
<lisu> pozniej znajde o/
<TheNumb> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/MD5SUMS
<TheNumb> lisu: ^
<sysek> o wlasnie
<sysek> chcialem to dac
<sysek> ;)
<TheNumb> Ktoś chce to 50GB na box.net?
<qermit> TheNumb: ja
<TheNumb> qermit: priv
<sysek> TheNumb: za free? o ja tez ;)
<TheNumb> sysek: to dawaj też na priv
<Vorbis^> TheNumb, a jaki jest haczyk?
<TheNumb> Vorbis^: przeczytaj sobie na antywebie.
<TheNumb> http://antyweb.pl/50-gb-przestrzeni-w-box-net-za-darmo-lap-okazje/
<jacekowski> mowilem juz ze mi moj most dziala
<sysek> a sa jakies haczyki
<Vorbis^> ciekawe
<TheNumb> Vorbis^: jak chcesz, to załóż konto a ja się tylko zaloguję z iPoda.
<qrq> Płyta poszła :D
<qrq> Coś pierdneło w zasilaczu.
 * lukaszg by skorzystał z okazji, ale nie ma nic na i[:alpha:]+
<lukaszg> poczekam, aż google zrobi swoją chmurę na dane
<qrq> Trzy patyki w błoto. :)
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<qrq> Zasilacz pierdyknął i puścił 220 na płytę.
<qrq> Przepraszam , 230.
<TheNumb> Ktoś jeszcze chce to konto na box.net? Jak nie, to usuwam aplikację.
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/most.mp4
<jacekowski> tak wyglada most co go robilem
<jacekowski> akcja sie zaczyna kolo 0:45
<TheNumb> 112mb :O
<jacekowski> 1:50
<jacekowski> 720p
<jacekowski> nagrane telefonem
<TheNumb> :<
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> N8
<TheNumb> Nic.
<jacekowski> bardzo dobrze nagrywa
<jacekowski> az sie sam zdziwilem
<TheNumb> Widać.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: wolny jakiś ten twój serwer. Przycina się :<
<sysek> jacekowski: ladne nagranie :)
<jacekowski> to twoj internet
<jacekowski> serwer ma 1Gbit
<sysek> niezla jakosc
<jacekowski> sysek: bo to nokia
<NightWish`> hej, jest u ktoś chętny do pomocy przy problemie "Naruszenie ochrony pamięci" w nautilusie?
<rafal> witam
<rafal> zainstalowałem sobie xubuntu 11.10 tam zostało zastosowane lightdm .... Jak tam można wyłączyć wejscie z poziomu gościa ?
<rafal> w tym menadżerze logowania ktos wie
<rafal> ?
<rafal> halo ?
<rafal> ktos tu jest ?
<sajimon> halo?
<sajimon> nom
<sajimon> cat /etc/passwd i znajdz tam tego usera
<rafal> ok
<sajimon> jest? jak sie nazywa?
<rafal> guest-kJxOEu
<rafal> jest taki
<rafal> czyli ten co szukam
<sajimon> to teraz tak, można to wylaczyc, ale wtedy pewni enei zniknie z login managera
<sajimon> tylko nei bedzie sie dalo zalogowac
<sajimon> moze tak byc?
<rafal> moze
<sajimon> albo mozna go wywalic, i wtedy prawdopodobn ie zniknie, ale choelra wie jakie to bedzie mialo inne efekty
<rafal> a jak wpisze recznie z jego nazwe ciekawe czy sie właczy
<rafal> w tedy jak usune go
<sajimon> nie, usuniecie to usuniecie
<rafal> a poco ubuntu to dodala ?
<sajimon> kto ich tam wie
<rafal> wczesniejszych wersjach nie bylo
<rafal> wogole inny menager logowania byl
<rafal> moze dlatego
<rafal> szkoda ze przy instalacji nie ma opcji zeby odznaczyc
<sajimon> ano, to jak chcesz wywalic to userdel -rf guest-costam
<rafal> no to zaraz sprawdzimy
<rafal> a wyłączyć go nie mozna ?
<sajimon> mozna, tzn zmienic mu haslo np
<rafal> a jaka komenda to jest ?
<sajimon> passwd guest-costam
<sajimon> sudo przed tym
<rafal> a za tym guest hasło podac jakie tam chce tak
<rafal> ?
<sajimon> jak wydasz komenta to sm sie zapyta
<sajimon> komende*
<rafal> aha
<rafal> to chyba lepsze od usunięcia
<rafal> dzięki wielkie
<GriGi> Kupiłem myszkę do netbooka w końcu, teraz czuję moc, po tylu latach na touchpadzie - co za ulga.
<m477> wow
<GriGi> tylko czy wie ktoś dlaczego środkowy przycisk myszy nie zamyka zakładek w FF ani nie otwiera linków w nowej karcie?
<rafal> witam
<rafal> lipa
<GriGi> wcześniej działało mi nawet na touchpadzie (3 palce) a chyba tak po upgrade 11.10 przestało działać i na touchpadzie i na myszce.
<lisu> grab
<rafal> zrobiłem tak jak mówiłeś
<rafal> ale system utwarza jako nowy guset-costam nowego
<GriGi> O, mój problem właśnie sam się naprawił, włączyłem i wyłączyłem ustawienia myszy, dziwna sprawa o0.
<rafal> help jak se poradzic z logowanie guest-?
<rafal> LightDM jak pozbyc się opcji guste a...
<rafal> lightDM guest account xubuntu jak wyłączyć
<tmp__> bry
<tmp__> zna ktoś z was aplikację typu "lock-screen" działającą podobnie do tego ze smartphone'ów, wszystko działa mi w tle a np skrótem klawiszowym załączam/wyłaczam blokadę
<tmp__> lekko mi się sprzęt na biurku nie mieści więc trzymam książki na klawiaturze, czasem przez to cos się wyłączy, czasem cos właczy
<althorion> xlock
<althorion> I chyba wszystkie wygaszacze ekranu.
<tmp__> tylko jak go wymusić skrótem klawiszowym
<NightWish`> czym sie rózni gnome shell od gnome 3?
<Enlik> zależy od środowiska
<NightWish`> czy to to samo?
<Enlik> byc może od razu jest ustawione na ctrl-alt-delete
<althorion> tmp__: zbinduj sobie odpowiednie polecenie i tyle
<tmp__> alt+ctrl+delete odpala "wyłącznie komputera"
<Enlik> NightWish`: zasadniczo tak, dokładniej: g. shell to nowy interfejs do GNOME 3, jest też fallback mode, w miarę podobny do GNOME 2 z my ślą o tych, których sprzęt/sterowniki nie działają z shellem
<althorion> BTW, działa komuś Online Accounts?
<Enlik> ech, mialem mu odpisać
<NightWish`> Enlik: a jak zainstalować same gnome 3?
<Enlik> znaczy pisałem rześko
<Enlik> NightWish`: co?
<NightWish`> bo chyba przypadkiem wywaliłam...
<NightWish`> na 11.10
<Enlik> gnome-desktop czy coś tam, nie wiem
<althorion> ubuntu-desktop pociągnie
<althorion> Można pewnie bardziej finezyjnie.
<NightWish`> czyli co...?
<althorion> ?
<althorion> Nie rozumiem pytania.
<NightWish`> apt--get install gnome-desktop czy ubuntu-desktop ?
<NightWish`> gnome shella nie chce
<NightWish`> apt-get*
<Enlik> nie wiem, czy w Ubuntu da się bez -shell
<Enlik> niemniej (póki co?) mając go, można wymusić fallback mode
<Enlik> w sensie z polska tryb zastępczy
<althorion> NightWish`: spróbuj gnome-, jak nie zadziała, to ubuntu-
<althorion> Enlik: ???
<Enlik> althorion: ????
<althorion> Ubuntu domyślnie korzysta z Unity, nie z Shella.
<Enlik> althorion: bez związku; ja pisałem o GNOME
<althorion> To Cię nie zrozumiałem.
<Enlik> ano
<NightWish`> czyli mam to zainstalować? ;)
<NightWish`> panowie, rozmawiacie z blondynką
<Enlik>  nie wiem, czy w Ubuntu da się bez -shell → w sensie: nie wiem, czy gnome-shell nie jest tam w zależności od jakich gnomowych śmieci i czy trzeba mieć mając GNOME
<Enlik> althorion: ^
<althorion> OK
<althorion> NightWish`: ubuntu-desktop zadziała.
<althorion> Może gnome-desktop jest bardziej finezyjne, trzeba by listę pakietów porównać.
<NightWish`> althorion: ssie sie :)
<NightWish`> jak mi wróci błąd z katalogami to trudno
<NightWish`> znowu to wywale, ale będzie działać
<NightWish`> i nikt mi juz nie powie ze nie chcialam sie przesiąść na coś nowego
<NightWish`> no kurna :(
<NightWish`> znowu to samo
<NightWish`> (nautilus:7179): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_get: assertion `GCONF_IS_CLIENT (client)' failed
<NightWish`> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
<nn52> Ubunt coś mnie nie lubi
<nn52> http://wklej.to/B8r2E
<NightWish`> althorion: a wiesz może jak sobie z tym poradzić?
<lisu-ubu> re
<lisu-ubu> w koncu mam 11.10
<lisu-ubu> nawet fajne, ale gdzie tu sie ustawia cpufreq?
<althorion> NightWish`: nie wiem.
<Enlik> jeszcze nie wyszło a już instalujecie :P
<althorion> Mieszałaś coś z Nautilusem?
<althorion> Enlik: jednak wyszło :P.
<althorion> Jakoś 30h temu.
<NightWish`> Enlik: mi pokazało że to już nowe pełne distro
<Enlik> tak szybko?!
<nn52> a w ogole siema wszystkim
<lisu-ubu> Enlik: kto powiedział ze nie wyszło?
<Enlik> zawsze czy najczęściej na koniec miesiąca jakoś wychodziło (?)
<althorion> A tym razem wyszło szybciej :).
<Enlik> na to wygląda :)
<lisu-ubu> nn52: siema, ty bedziesz wiedziec -> gdzie w tym 11.10 jest cos co mogło by zmienic mi cpufreq na wysze?
<althorion> Choć odlegle mi się kojarzy, że już 8.04 wychodziło w połowie miesiąca.
<althorion> Mój błąd. Za to 10.10 wyszło 10.
<nn52> lisu nie pamietam
<althorion> Już sobie poszedł.
<nn52> widze
<nn52> lagi mam
<nn52> straszne nawet na IRC ... zwała
<althorion> Dobry timing ma, akurat miałem wklejać rozwiązanie.
<nn52> xD
<nn52> tym bardzij ze siedze na  debcu to mu nie odpowiem :D
<althorion> NightWish`: ten Twój bug z Nautilusem jest już zgłoszony na Launchpada, z tego co widzę.
<althorion> Powinni załatać w miarę szybko.
<Enlik> no to coś jak ja z tym gościem od wygaszacza
<NightWish`> althorion: też to widze
<NightWish`> althorion: można sprawdzić gdzieś kiedy to załatają?
<althorion> Nie. Sami pewnie nie wiedzą ;).
<nn52> a wie ktoś , czmu mi takie coś wyskakuje ciągle przy włączaniu kompa? ( boot) http://wklej.to/B8r2E
<althorion> Jak im wyjdzie, to poznasz po tym, że będzie aktualizacja dostępna.
<nn52> co róż inne infomacje
<NightWish`> althorion: ja z tym nie wysiedze
<NightWish`> wywalam gnome3
<NightWish`> żeby to załatać
<althorion> Możesz tymczasowo korzystać z Thunara czy czegoś.
<NightWish`> bo jak to wywaliłam to bug sobie poszedł
<althorion> :D
<NightWish`> tak samo jak gnome 3
<althorion> nn52: ten log jest czysty.
<althorion> Jakieś objawy?
<althorion> NIe idzie dalej?
<nn52> Idzie....
<nn52> tylko długo się łąduje
<althorion> Tutaj nie pomogę. Na przyspieszaniu systemów debianopodobnych znam się z grubsza tak, jak na norweskiej operze.
<nn52> temu mam debca, bo mnie wk.aja te komunkaty i to że długo sie ładuje.
<Enlik> althorion: „norweska [oO]pera”, dwuznaczne
<althorion> W sumie na obydwu znam się tak samo :).
<Enlik> :-)
<nn52> :D
<nn52> ma ktoś nowe Ubuntu/
<nn52> ?
<althorion> Ja mam w planach.
<althorion> Ściągam z porażającą prędkością 4kB/s.
<GriGi> Ja już mam, a co? :D
<GriGi> na netbooku jest a PC zepsułem update i ściągam ISO od nowa i wypalę
<sysek> ;o
<Enlik> czyli generalnie tendencja do nieużywania jaktosięzwało-aktualizuj
<Enlik> (pomiędzy wersjami)
<Enlik> mniej problemów ewentualnie instalując na nowo, i się system oczyści ze wszystkich dziadowskich np. PPA :P
<GriGi> Ja i tak od niedawna jestem na Ubuntu więc mogę zrobić update, ale na PC coś popsułem to ISO ciągnę :P
<foreste> czesc
<nn52> siema foreste
<nn52> a jest tam Gnome 2?
<sysek> boze ludzie
<sysek> jak tak psioczycie
<sysek> ze nie ma gnome2
<sysek> to albo zainstalujcie sobie debiana albo lts
<sysek> -_-
<GriGi> Standardowo do wyboru mam tylko Unity i Unity 2D
<GriGi> ale ja lubię Unity :D
<sysek> mi tez sie unity podobalo
<althorion> Niezbyt wygodne na dwóch monitorach.
<foreste> mozna wywalic z startu anacron i cron ?
<foreste> ;d
<althorion> Ale można się przyzwyczaić.
<althorion> MOżna. Chyba, że potrzebujesz.
<GriGi> nn52: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<althorion> Ja tym czyszczę stare kernele na przykład.
<GriGi> Jak zainstalować "Gnome Shell", wygląda fajnie.
<althorion> Faktycznie ładniutkie.
<althorion> BTW, nowi ludzie się pojawili, to ponowię pytanie - działa komuś Online Accounts?
<nn52> hmmm chyba zrobie ryzyko aktualizacji 11.04 do 11.10
<nn52> samo sudo do-release-upgrade -d chba wystarczy
<sysek> wystarczy
<nn52> no to raz kozie smierć!
<GriGi> althorion: Połączyłem z Google Account ale nie mam pojęcia gdzie szukać kalendarza, kontaktów i poczty, pocztę sam wklepałem do Thuderbirda wcześniej.
<foreste> czyli mozna wywalic cron i anacron ?
<foreste> ;d
<althorion> GriGi: kalendarz powinien się integrować z tym na pasku, kontakty przejąć Empathy.
<foreste> bo mi zalezy na wydajnosci ;p
<althorion> Tak jak pisałem.
<althorion> Nie potrzebujesz, to wywal.
<foreste> oki
<althorion> Tylko potem będziesz kernele sam czyścił :P.
<nn52> ooo czeka na nagłówki... łe to długo trocher bedzie
<nn52> ciekawe czy update sie spierniczy czy nie
<foreste> althorion: jak ?
<foreste> kernele czyscil ? oo
<althorion> Piszesz skrypt do czyszczenia kerneli i każesz mu odpalać np. co tydzień. Albo co restart. Albo jak chcesz.
<althorion> Mam gdzieś pod ręką swój skrypt, jak Ci się chce w to bawić.
<foreste> ale cron robil cos umnie ?
<althorion> Skąd mam wiedzieć :P?
<foreste> \pierwszy raz slysze o tym ;d
<foreste> ze mi cron czysci kernel
<althorion> crontab -e Ci wyświetli listę zadań.
<althorion> CRON służy do regularnego uruchamiania poleceń.
<althorion> Jakie polecenia mu każesz uruchamiać, to już Twoja sprawa.
<nn52> Aby kontynuować, naciśnij ENTER | ciekawe co z tego wyjdzie.... ciekawe czy będzie do ściągnięcią 700mb aktualizacji :D
<Enlik> jak nie wiesz co to jest, to nie wyłączaj
<althorion> Do różnych czynności administracyjnych się go używa.
<althorion> W stylu, ja wiem, rotacji logów czy innych tego typu bzdur.
<nn52> Cron to fajne cacko jest
<foreste> niemam zadnych zadan ;p
<althorion> No to jak nie chcesz mu nic swojego dopisać, to się z nim możesz pożegnać.
<foreste> a o czyszczeniu kerneli nie wiedzialem ;]
<foreste> szczegolnie w debianie ;p
<GriGi> althorion, thx, rzeczywiście w Evolution mam kalendarz  i kontakty.
<althorion> To wreszcie to działa.
<althorion> Fajnie.
<althorion> Teraz czekać, aż się Fedora nauczy...
<sysek> hm. fedora.
<nn52> Fedora ..... to poligon :>
<althorion> No ba.
<althorion> Jakoś wczoraj im się udało glibca zepsuć.
<althorion> System całkiem grupy użytkowników zgubił.
<nn52> wow!
<althorion> Za to ma aktualizacje różnicowe.
<nn52> 1.7GB aktualizacji
<althorion> Jak się ma łącze internetowe <32 kB/s to się coś takiego docenia :).
<nn52> 1.7gb...to jakieś..... 58 minut.
<althorion> Zgiń, przepadnij.
<nn52> 98 zainstalowanych pakietów nie jest już obsługiwanych przez firmę Canonical. Nadal można uzyskać wsparcie od społeczności.
<althorion> U mnie jakieś 15.5h.
<nn52> jak podłącze pod głowne łącze to oko 10 minut ;D
<nn52> będzie...
<nn52>  :P
<nn52> oop przyśpieszyło
<nn52> 1,52 mB/s 11minut ... zwała :D
<sysek> i tak Ci system nie wstanie
<nn52> a dlaczego nie wstanie?
<nn52> ooo zwolniło 11kb/s 9h...
<sysek> a tak mi sie powiedzialo
<nn52> 79kb - 5h
<nn52> servery mają przeciążone ;d
<nn52> 116 i 3h... masakra..
<nn52> chyba jakiś film na dvd sobie obejrze....
<nn52> zostawie blaszaka na noc
<nn52> 7h pysknoł sobie
<nn52> 1d 4h 56m ....;(
<GriGi> nn52, masz aż 1.7GB? Nie powinno być dwa razy mnie?
<GriGi> u mnie raz ciągneło 70% łącza a raz 50kB/s i tak na zmianę.
<GriGi> dwa razy mniej*
<nn52> dokładnie to 1.79GB
<GriGi> może coś mi się pomyliło, ale przecież ISO ma 695 MB
<althorion> GriGi: jak ma zainstalowane dodatkowe pakiety to i wielkość inna.
<GriGi> A no tak, nie wpadłem na to :P.
<althorion> No i może być tak, że na LiveCD jest jakaś mocniejsza kompresja.
<nn52> http://wklej.to/FDID1
<GriGi> Ktoś wie czy TheNumb potrafi długo AFKować? Jak poszedłem to zaoferował zalogowanie na te konto box.net a teraz go nie ma :/
<GriGi> co ty za łącze masz nn52?
<sysek> z miesiac bedzie
<nn52> Ciekawe czy gnome2 zaaaktulizuje mi do gnome3,
<nn52> GriGi: zadniczo 4mbps
<nn52> a 2gi kabalek 100mbps
<GriGi> acha, nie mam pytań :P
<nn52> ale kończy sie umowa i biore 150mbps z UPC :D
<nn52> to będzie można podłączyć wiecej PCtów :> za NAT na 150mbps łaczu
<GriGi> serwerownie w domu masz? :D
<nn52> GriGi: ja wybawiam tych skazanych na neo
<GriGi> Acha, rozumiem
<nn52> Nie serverownie ,tylko taki malutkli router, i mały switch z 60 dziórkami :D
<GriGi> :D
<nn52> Mieszkańców w bloku 24 . drugi blok też 24... :D
<nn52> 4mbps *25os = 100mbps
<nn52> 40zł * 25os = 1000zł
<nn52> Umowa na czas nie określony :>  4mbps/512up :D.
<GriGi> Czyli własny interes :D
<nn52> 100mbps / 15mbps
<bastetmilo> nn52: a pozwolenie na świadczenie takich usług masz? ;)
<nn52> bastetmilo: w zasadzie robie to legalnie , bo nie zawieram umów , jedynie to umowa na zasadzie "ugadujemy się na 35/40zł na mc".  80% klientów woli kożystać z WiFi.... z czego wifi nie jest szyfrowane hasłem , a wymaga dodania MAC'a :)
<nn52> aktualnie siedze w czechach , wic nie wiem jaki jest stan w domu :>
<bastetmilo> nn52: pozwolenie masz na udostępnianie internetu masz? Jak nie, to nie jest legalne. Jak sie nie rozliczasz z US to też nie.
<bastetmilo> Nie ładnie, nie ładnie. :>
<nn52> ale ja moge do udostępniać nieświadomie
<GriGi> Przecież nieszyfrowane WiFi :P
<nn52> dodatkowo jest zrobony tj. HotSpot 1mbps /128up
<bastetmilo> tiaaa…. i nieświadomie dostajesz 40 zł?
<nn52> i ukryta sieć... więc.... :D
<GriGi> podwójne dno! :D
<nn52> widoczny tylko hotspot ;d
<nn52> GriGi: czemu 2x dno?
<GriGi> nn52, widoczny HotSpot a prawdziwa sieć pod tym schowana :P
<nn52> trochu to skomplikowane ;d
<Vorbis^> co nie zmienia faktu że conajmniej 25 osób ma na ciebie haka
<nn52> to dobrzy sąsiedzi :D
<nn52> 50lat+ , stare dziadki :D
<GriGi> to przecież i neostrada by im wystarczyła.
<nn52> tam gdzie mieszkam neo 512kbps chcą 90zł + aktywacja za telefon
<GriGi> chyba że to wyzwoleni ludzie, w nocy seedują torrenty, w dzień w jakieś multi :D.
<GriGi> a, no to drogo.
<GriGi> jeszcze jest gdzieś net 512kbps w ogóle? Rzeczywiście drogo.
<nn52> wiec lepiej mnie dać do łapki 20-40zł :> za 4mbps/512kbps  , wnuczki przychodzą grać do dziaków .. jakoś jest
<althorion> GriGi: ja mam 256kbps.
<nn52> i tak nie długo chyba zwijam interes, bo mieszkam w czechach ostatnio
<althorion> Więc pewnie i 512 się znajdzie.
<nn52> althorion: u mojej cioci kochanej najszybsze łącze to 64mbps :)
<nn52> 64kbps
<nn52> sorki xD
<althorion> nn52: od razu mi lepiej ;).
<GriGi> i za to 64kbps się płaci? :D
<althorion> NIc tak nie cieszy jak cudze nieszczęście.
<GriGi> toż to darmowy hotspot powinien być.
<nn52> GriGi: nie za darmo!
<GriGi> Współczuję twojej cioci :/
<nn52> GriGi: buli 52zł ......, taka wieś 573 mieszkanców , chyba że ktoś wyjechał
<nn52> ja pamiętam 20 lat temu mój pierwszy net 32kbps jak się człowiek cieszył
<nn52> i czekał na 1 MP3 2 dni ściągając z Kazza!
<nn52> Kazza lite chyba ;d
<nn52> Gra 600mb ściagała się 3 miechy ,a klip video 60mb około 4 godziny , kurde :D
<nn52> to był szał
<GriGi> Ja spisywałem listę piosenek, chodziłem do kolegi i z Kazzy, eMule i Mesha ściągałem, do tego jakieś głupie filmiki, wycinki z Jackassów, wrzucałem na cyfrówkę i szedłem do domu :D.
<GriGi> tzn. co tam się nawineło na P2P, bo czasami chciało się jedno a ściągało się co innego
<nn52> u mnie tak samo było , koleżanki chodziły do mnie ściągac piosenki :>
<nn52> tak tak pamiętam
<GriGi> koleżanki, zawsze lepiej niż koledzy :P
<nn52> GriGi: bo ja też jestem koleżanką :>
<GriGi> aaa, to zmienia postać rzeczy :D
<nn52> 3h jeszcze...
<nn52> xD
<nn52> zeby sysek nie wykrakał... że nie wstanie bo rebocie system
<nn52> 15% dopiero, masakrii
<nn52> z/w
<nn52> właśnie... jaką wersje kelnera zawera nowy ubunt?
<GriGi> nie mam pojęcia, nie jestem stuprocentowym linuksiarzem więc mnie wersja kernela nie obchodzi :P
<GriGi> jakaś komenda jest do wklepania w terminalu?
<GriGi> żeby sprawdzić wersję?
<sysek> uname -a
<GriGi> 3.0.0-12-generic <- to jest to, zgadza się?
<sysek> tak
<nn52> stable:	3.0.4
<nn52> czylu ta 1,8GB aktualizacja zawiera jąderko w wersji  3.0.x
<nn52> Get:634 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic i386 3.0.0-12.20 [830 kB]
<GriGi> Tak przy okazji komend to da się jakoś z terminala wymusić żeby przy logowaniu pytało usera o hasło? Ja teraz mam tylko "Zaloguj" a jak pojawi się pulpit to wtedy mam okno z pytaniem o hasło bo "coś tam key-ring się nie unlocknął"
<GriGi> jak miałem 11.04 to coś w opcjach zmieniłem a teraz w ustawieniach userów nie ma nic takiego, bardziej ubogie te opcje
<GriGi> arrgh, IO error z płyty CD :/.
<xhero35> nn52: to niebezpieczne co robisz. jeden z Twoich klientow podal tu nawet publicznie adres. Wystarczy podjechac na miejsce. Wejscie do takiej sieci to minuta... potencjalnie duzo kasy mozna ukrasc.. powiedzmy, ze zakladam bialy kapelusik i ostrzegam ;)
<nn52> nie sądzę
<nn52> by ktoś tu podał adres
<xhero35> byl tu jeden taki.. kilkatygodni temu
<nn52> ciekawe
<nn52> adres czego podał
<xhero35> chyba, ze myle Cie z kims innym.. Ty kobieta jestes?
<xhero35> swoj wlasny
<nn52> :>
<nn52> ta
<nn52> adres czego!\
<nn52> zamieszkania / adresu IP?
<xhero35> zamieszkania.. szukal cie tu kiedys jakis gosc i przedstawil wszystkie swoje dane
<nn52> pff..
<nn52> a to fakt był tu taki
<nn52> ale nie podał moim , tylko swoje,  z czego podał tylko ulice, bez miasta
<nn52> a takich iluc jest 11 ,po 3-4 w każdej dzielnicy
<nn52> lolz8 , co napadniesz mnie ??? na moim osiedlu nie warto być po 18:00 , bo dresy się zbierają :> . Mnie wszyscy znają, to mnie nic nie zrobią.
<nn52> tymbardziej że jak widza unas kogoś z laptopem , to wiedza że cignąc z mojej sieci , lub kolegi neta, to zazwyczaj chca characz :D
<Wizard> bu!
<xhero35> zle mnie rozumiesz. nie mam zamiaru.. daje Ci do zrozumienia tylko, ze siec slaba.. a jak piszesz, ze userzy 50+ to tez raczej blade pojecie maja.
<nn52> 25 osob jest tylko
<nn52> dziórek w switchu 60 :)
<nn52> Ale żeby kraść dane z mojej sieci, musiał byś się do niej podłączyć
<nn52> 2ga sprawa, nie znasz nazwy sieci,tutaj jest ich dziesiątki
<xhero35> "80% klientów woli kożystać z WiFi.... z czego wifi nie jest szyfrowane hasłem , a wymaga dodania MAC'a :)" + adres podany kilkatygodni wczesniej.. no slabo jest w twojej sieci
<nn52> jaki adres, podaj mi go.
<nn52> Zapewniam  cię ,że wiem co robię. U mnie to wygląda coś z wstylu Allow for:1,2,....24,25 and Deny for All.
<jacekowski> xhero35: ale co to ma za znaczenie?
<jacekowski> xhero35: to nie jej siec
<jacekowski> xhero35: ona podjela decyzje ze jej to zwisa i powiewa
<jacekowski> mi to tez zwisa i powiewa
<xhero35> mnie tez.. widze duza dziure, ktora ktos moze wykorzystac,
<xhero35> i tyle
<jacekowski> nie zabezpieczone wifi?
<jacekowski> jaka to dziura
<jacekowski> dziura jest jak to jest niezamierzone
<jacekowski> hotelowe wifi i inne takie
<jacekowski> hotspoty
<nn52> propo hoteli , obok bloku jest hotel i Mcdonald ;D
<nn52> i duzy park zabaw dla dzieci :D
<nn52> wiec jest masa WiFi :D i Hotspotów
<jacekowski> jak widac, cel tutaj byl tylko zeby pierwszy lepszy ktos nie mogl sie podlaczyc tak od razu
<bastetmilo> nn52: 20 lat temu miałaś internet? A to ciekawe bardzo… :)
<xhero35> no fakt, filtrowanie po macu to strasznie wysoki mur :D
<nn52> bastetmilo: około
<jacekowski> xhero35: wystarczajaco wysoki na wiekszosc ludzi
 * NightWish` zaraz padnie ze śmiechu
<nn52> może tak z 15/16 to max.
<jacekowski> xhero35: i widocznie taki byl cel
<jacekowski> ba, jak obok jest wifi ktore nie filtruje, to nawet ja sie nie bede przejmowal
<bastetmilo> No, w 15 to już bardziej uwierzę.
<jacekowski> tylko bede uzywal tego co nie filtruje
<nn52> bastetmilo: jakoś tak , może z 20 troche przesady :D. Ale wiem że bardzo drogi był :D. Taki rarytas xD
<jacekowski> drogi?
<jacekowski> 3.5pln za godzine
<bastetmilo> nn52: i 15 lat temu korzystałaś z kaazy? Bo kaaza powstała w 2001 roku…
<nn52> nie kaze miałam duuzo później
<nn52> kolega mi pokazał że jest program do ściągania
<nn52> potem miałam eMule, potem DC++ i na końcu Torrenty :D
<GriGi> xhero35, to łatwo obejśc filtrowanie MACiem? Zmieniając swój MAC? Ale skąd wiadomo jakie MACi są dozwolone?
<xhero35> to banalne jest. poczytaj, nauczysz sie..
<jacekowski> GriGi: bardzo latwo
<nn52> GriGi: a jak już uda ci się, to wpisz hasło i login do przeglądarki WWW ^^.
<jacekowski> ale jak sam teraz pokazales
<jacekowski> wiekszosc ludzi nie wie jak
<nn52> dobra, mniejsza..... walić to
<nn52> 30% :D
<jacekowski> xhero35: szukasz dziury w calym
<xhero35> jacekowski: nie szukam, ale nie wytrzymalem widzac jak ktos lekko podchodzi do bezpieczenstwa
<xhero35> eot
<Vorbis^> i nigdy nie wiadomo kto podsłuchuje niezabezpieczone wifi
<xhero35> jak tam nowe ubuntu.. dzis bede gnome classic probowal przywrocic.. jak da sie na vm to robie aktualizacje :)
<nn52> 33% dopiero
<nn52> 2h jeszcze
<GriGi> Dobra, ja lecę. TheNumb tutaj regularnie przebywa? Tzn. będę mógł go jutro złapać?
<Ozil> nn52: to jakie ty masz łącze ?
<Wizard> bleh
<Wizard> dzień po wydaniu, a wy aktualizujecie?
<Wizard> samobójcy :D
<nn52> Ozil: 4mpbs
<Ozil> no to ja mam 4 x więcej
<nn52> Wizard: ja moge być samobójca,,, padnie ubuntu zostanie debian
<xhero35> przymierzam sie do zmiany dystrybucji na debiana, moze mint w ostatecznnosci, niestety to cholerne cannonical przyzwyczailo mnie do ubuntu one buuu
<xhero35> unity zupelnie mi nie pasi... :(
<nn52> ja nigdy nie używałam ubuntu one :>
<nn52> njawet nie wiem co to jest :D
<Ashiren> cos jak dropbox
<Wizard> nn52: takie ftp dla poedałów
<nn52> Wizard: dlaczego dla pedałow?.
<xhero35> bardzo wygodne. mozna zapomniec o backupach
<nn52> Nie czaję alizji
<nn52> aluzji
<Wizard> nn52: tak mi się powiedziało
<clarnist_> siemka
<Wizard> ja mam gdzieś poprawność polityczną
<Wizard> cześć clarnist_
<xhero35> Wizard: pierdo...sz
<Ashiren> toz to nie apple :o
<nn52> Wizard: przez to co powiedziałeś że to dla pedałow , to Ubuntu One jest gorsze....
<clarnist_> używcie kubu 11.10?
<Wizard> clarnist_: grasz na klarnecie?
<clarnist_> yhy
<nn52> ...bu najmniej tyle dałeś do zrozumienias
<Wizard> clarnist_: nie, używamy kubu 10.4
<Wizard> czad, lubię klarnet
<clarnist_> kucza ciapa
<clarnist_> mam problem z muonem
<Wizard> nawet nie wiem co to
<clarnist_> coś ala synaptic
<Wizard> ale nn52 właśnie robi update, zaraz będzie mieć kubu 11.10
<Ashiren> ;o
<clarnist_> jak w wyszukiwarce wpisze pakiet to mi tylko wyszukuje w zainstalowanych
<clarnist_> 11 lat;)
<clarnist_> gram na kijy
<Wizard> clarnist_: wybacz, nie znam się ;)
<nn52> Wizard: nie za chwile, 2h ;D
<nn52> i nie Kubuntu , tylko Ubuntu :>  , ja mam kde4 jako dodatkowy pakiecik
<Wizard> 2z muzyki to znam sporo akordów na gitarę, sporo gam i skal na gitarę oraz różne sztuczki na bas
<xhero35> co tak dlugo? listonosz z dyskietkami zasuwa?
<clarnist> to co pomógłby mi kto
<Wizard> hmm, no będzie cienko
<Wizard> bo ja nie kojarzę tego programu
<Wizard> (co nie znaczy,m że go nie ma ;P)
<lukaszg> "Google Code Search will be shut down" - dzieki google! :/
<soee> mam w katalogu na serwerze katalog .well-known co to jest ?
<nn52> Siema
<Jecki1> witam.Testowal ktoś linux mint ?
<lisu> witaj, testował
<Jecki1> lisu jaką wersję ?
<lisu> 11 z tego co pamietam
<Jecki1> opartą na debianie czy ubuntu ?
<Jecki1> ale jaką remix ? LMDE ?
<lisu> lmde mialem chwile, ale upgrejdy sie posypały i wywaliłem, wcale nie dziwne bo to ciągły testing
<lisu> katya czy jak sie to wabiło, dosc zgrabne, fajne distro
<Jecki1> mnie interesuje ze wzgledu na to że mało zajmuje na dysku - choc to jest 1GB
<lisu> 1gb to debiana postawisz
<Jecki1> "mało" ale mniej od Squeeze
<Jecki1> to znaczy że LMDE nie trzeba upgrejdowac
<Jecki1> jesli to testing z tego roku
<Jecki1> lisu a co ci się posypało ?
<m477> isc sie najebac?
<Jecki1> ja mam w plecaku 6 browarów
<m477> to na co czekasz
<Jecki1> najpierw śniadanie;-)
<Jecki1> obudziłem się po 23.00
<m477> na pusty zoładek lepiej wchodzi
<Jecki1> Kuflowe - najlepsze jakie znam
<Jecki1> w okolicy
<Jecki1> Na debiana no to trzeba miec z 6GB
<Jecki1> system musi mieć z 3GB wolnego
<lisu> Jecki1: o0 glupoty gadasz, ja debiana mam postawionego na 1.1 GB i jeszcze wolnego zostało
<m477> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2011/10/4fe7904c484fe4563b2994a22e621736.png?1318594305
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6x5ycvx> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<Jecki1> lisu ile wolnego ?
<m477> pewnie na liveCD
<Jecki1> mówię że na dysku musi być 3GB wolnego żeby mieć performance
<Jecki1> niewiem jak to jest z sata ale na ata tak jest
<|B|enedyktXVI> bye \o
<lisu> Jecki1: partycja / 1.1GB partycja /var ok 300 mb,  swap 1GB, hmm, wolnego na /: ok 300 mb - 380 mb
<Jecki1> jak to swap 1gb?
<Jecki1> 300mb wolnego to za mało
<Jecki1> na takiej partycjii to lepiej damn small linux albo puppy
<m477> albo MS dosa
<Jecki1> jak bym miał plyte po sockat am2 wzwyż do live cd ,a z tego najwyżej swap
<Jecki1> pod
<Jecki1> am2+ minimum DDR2
<Jecki1> albo wogóle bez swapa tylko na live cd
<m477> co to am2?
<Jecki1> podstawwka - sockey
<Jecki1> socket
<Jecki1> pod procesor
<m477> a jestes z krakowa?
<Jecki1> nie
<m477> ;/
<nn52> jak wyjść z pliku w edytorze vi ?
<m477> obstawiam ze ctrl i ktorys z zxcv
<Jecki1> ctrl alt del
<m477> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-exit-vi-19794/
<Jecki1> napierw ctr alt backspace
<qermit> m477: esc : q!
<m477> ?
<qermit> ptales sie jak wyjs
<qermit> c
<m477> nie
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-15
<m477> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<matan> bry
<sajimon> hi
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<nn52> sysek, jesteś?
<sysek> yep
<sysek> jestem
<sysek> :)
<sysek> nn52: mialem racje ;)?
<nn52> i to świętą :D, na Debianie siedzę
<sysek> mowilem. chociaż pamietam, że u mnie upgrade (ale kubuntu) z 10.04 do 11.04 przeszedl bez bolu :P
<nn52> tzn. odpalił się....skoczyło się na "Loading Virtualbox deamon [OK]" i tak stał , nie pokaząło panelu logowania lD
<nn52> stał tak 31 minut ... dupa
<nn52> teraz googluje jak zainstalowa stery nvidia do debca... :D
<sysek> normalnie
<sysek> aptitude build-essential kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<sysek> i pozniej albo
<sysek> ze strony nvidi
<sysek> albo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<nn52> aptitude install nvidia-glx wystaczy mówisz?
<nn52> Brak kandydującej wersji nvidia-glx
<sysek> hm
<sysek> http://dug.net.pl/tekst/141/instalacja_sterownikow_do_kart_nvidia_w_debianie/
<nn52> tu jest  napisae gdm3 stop , ja mam  Debian XFCE , co tu jest?
<sysek> pewnie tez gdm
<sysek> albo slim
<nn52> slim... hm nie zainstalowane jest
<nn52> albo coś z sesji xfce
<sysek> to jak sie logowales :D?
<sysek> zobacz czy masz w /etc/init.d
<sysek> gdm czy cus ;)
<nn52> /etc/init.d puste :>
<nn52> jeżeli mam geforce 250 gts , to które ściągnąć?
<sysek> masz chinskiego debiana :(
<sysek> no ja bym sciagnac ze strony nvidii
<nn52> ta , wiem , ino mnie ciekawi co ja mam , jak nie slim i gdm ,to co? xP
<sysek> haha nie wiem
<sysek> pozatym
<lisu> slim ssie
<sysek> jak init.d moze byc puste ? :P
<lisu> miałem, posypało mi sie wszystko
<sysek> i jak sie logujesz :D?
<nn52> http://wklej.to/OXyi3
<sysek> no
<sysek> jak nie masz gdm
<sysek> ja  masz
<sysek> ;)
<nn52> hmm
<nn52> ten panel logowania , nawet nie przypomina gnome xD
<nn52> dlatego mówie że nie mam
<sysek> ech
<sysek> :D
<nn52> kurde... na xfce screenshot nie działa... trza ręcznie wywoływać program do screenów
<nn52> chyba gnome jest
<nn52> tylko zmodyfikowane
<nn52> na debcu działa coś takiego jak "sudo services gdm stop"?
<nn52> zamiasta etc/init.d?
<sysek> nie wiem
<sysek> ale zawsze mozesz zrobic /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sysek> ;)
<witkol__> jest ktoś z wrocka ?
<nn52> sysek, wiesz, nawet spoko ten deb, tylk zastanawia mnie jak szybko go uwale ;d
<sysek> chyba juz to zrobil
<sysek> :P
<nn52> Instalation fail... super
<nn52> gdzieś log wcisnoło nie wiem gdzie
<nn52> wrr
<sysek> moze /var ?
<sysek> :P
<sysek> i czytaj komunikaty ;>
<sysek> wtedy jakos pomoge.
<nn52> jak sprawdzić , czy mam wsparcie 3d?   było coś takiego jak grep | coś
<nn52> nie wiem czy tan bład to nie wina nouveau
<sysek> aaa
<sysek> no wlasnie
<sysek> trzeba zablokowac novueau
<sysek> czekaj
<sysek> znajde Ci cos innego
<sysek> albo sam cos znajdz :P
<sysek> nn52:
<sysek> dopisz to do /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<sysek> blacklist nouveau
<sysek> options nouveau modeset=0
<sysek> pozniej zrob
<sysek> nn52: update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
<sysek> reboot
<sysek> i instaluj :)
<nn52> ok ok
<nn52> http://wklej.to/qeadq , dobra taki bład, by, ide z blacklistować mende
<nn52> reboot?
<nn52> nie moge odrazu instalować sterów?
<sysek> nie
<sysek> rebootnij
<sysek> :)
<nn52> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168d-1.fw for module r8169 < taki coś miało wyskoczyć?
<sysek> popsules
<sysek> :(
<nn52> i co teraz?
<sysek> aptitude install firmware-linux
<nn52> Brak kandydującej wersji firmware-linux
<sysek> hm
<sysek> pokaz mi sources.list
<sysek> ;D
<nn52> http://wklej.to/ab6hu
<sysek> http://wklej.to/OYA99
<sysek> takie sobie wklej :)
<nn52> mam , update robie
<nn52> Do pobrania 318 kB archiwów. Zajęte po rozpakowaniu: 1032 kB.
<nn52> Kontynuować? [T/n/?] T
<nn52> Nieprawidłowe polecenie. Proszę podać polecenie, lub "?" dla uzyskania pomocy
<sysek> y nacisnij
<nn52> kur..
<nn52> fakt
<sysek> ten bug jest od loho i jeszcze dalej
<sysek> ;)
<nn52> http://wklej.to/ItcMD coś mnie trafi zaraz
<matan> bry
<sysek> ale zrobilo do konca?
<sysek> nn52: olej to na razie. :P
<nn52> sysek, no to reboot no nie? ,a potem CTRL+ALT+F1 i  gdm stop i wsio sh NVIDIA-Installer :D
<sysek> dokladnie :)
<nn52> chyba, że teraz zadziała komenda "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<nn52> po daniu twoich repo
<sysek> mozesz zrobic ;)
<nn52> he! zadziałało :D, 50mb do ściągnięcia
<nn52> sysek, a tym co masz za system w ogole?
<sysek> debka :)
<nn52> :)
<nn52> dobra,zainstalowało ... to mniemam że teraz zrobć restart :D
<sysek> ano
<nn52> no to papa! :)
<nn52> wracam za 10 sek
 * Matan[M] jest mile zaskoczony u11.10 [po tym jak mu u11.04 wcale nie działało]
<nn52> chyba działa
<nn52> tylko dźwięk jakiś dziwny jest :D
<nn52> anie
<nn52>  normalny
<lisu> próbował ktoś bawic sie touchpadem na 11.10? nie wydaje sie wam niedorobiony scroll na stronach?
<nn52> 2x VLC player sie odpalił
<nn52> hej lisku
<Matan[M]> lisu, działa fest
<nn52> /dev/sdb5 /media/Dysk1 ntfs auto,ro,umask=0222 0 0 < ,ro  znaczy tylko do odczytu?
<sysek> tak
<nn52> musz to wywalić ....
<nn52> same auto dam , bo nie moge na dysku nic zmieniac
<nn52> /dev/sdb5 /media/Dysk1 ntfs auto umask=0222 0 0 < tak jest ok? nie popsuje sie nic? :D
<sysek> nie powinno
<sysek> :P
<nn52> kurde właśnie , sysek  napewno wiesz! . jak sprawdzić czy mam wsparcie 3D?.
<nn52> chce wiedzieć czy stery sie poprawnei wrzuciły/
<sysek> glxinfo | grep render
<sysek> i pokaz co pokazuje :P
<sysek> albo najlepiej odpal gre 3d
<sysek> ;D
<nn52> pier musze mieć jakąś  gre;]
<nn52> bash: glxinfo: nie znaleziono polecenia, to chyba nie...
<sysek> sciagnij cos na szybko
<sysek> aptitude install mesa-utils
<sysek> :P
<nn52> co ja bez syska bym zrobila ;XD
<sysek> nie znaju
<sysek> :D
<sysek> dobra, lece do mojej milosci
<sysek> ciao
<nn52> http://wklej.to/m0kyI zernij ino
<bastetmilo> cześć
<nn52> cze
<nn52> kto ma xfce4?
<nn52> mam pytanko dpkg -i nazwapakietu .deb , a co dopisać, by automatycznie rozwiązywał zalezności?
<jacekowski> dpkg nie rozwiazuje zaleznosci
<skrzyp> Łomatkoilemnietuniebyło
<skrzyp> Ja chcę swoje stare GNOME2... :~(
<pressenter> Ło jeja jak tu się opowało?
<nn52> kto wie
<pressenter> O.
<skrzyp> Właśnie strzeliłem rekord sypliwości Ubuntu
<skrzyp> 5 godzin
<nn52> skrzyp, mnie po 3 godzinach aktualizacji, Ubuntu padło
<skrzyp> nn52: ale u mnie 11.10 na czysto
<skrzyp> No to ssiemy Sabayona
<nn52> skrzyp, teraz siedze na debianie który niema dźwięku... wręcz bosko
<nn52> --- No Souncards --- , nie wiem dlaczego..... a dźwięk był przed instalacją sterów do NVIDII
<althorion> A potem mówicie, że Fedora to poligon ;).
<skrzyp> nn52: a weż zrób
<skrzyp> sudo service pulseaudio stop
<nn52> pulseaudio: unrecognized service , czyli nie mam pulseaudio
<skrzyp> potem zmień "; autospawn = yes" na "autospawn = no" w /etc/pulse/client.conf
<skrzyp> o potem killall pulseaudio
<nn52> czyli mam samą alsę ;)
<skrzyp> ale nigdy, nigdy NIGDU się pulsaka nie wywala jak masz gnome2/3 albo cuś
<nn52> googluje i nic ...., niema rozwiązowania
<skrzyp> *NIGDY*
<nn52> ja mam xfce
<nn52> 4
<nn52> z samą alsą
<althorion> Przy 3 chyba zależności nie pozwolą, AFAIK.
<skrzyp> to się niemarozwiązowanianiowywizuj na jakimś innym distro
<skrzyp> np na Sabayona se wejdź
<nn52> kurde, nie wiem jak to rozwiązać i mam newice, bo ja bez dźwięku to agresywna.
<nn52> http://wklej.to/wAb00
<althorion> Można cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<nn52> --- No souncards --
<nn52> --- no soundcards ---
<nn52> ale wcześniej były.....
<althorion> Moduły do obsługi karty masz wczytane?
<nn52> nie wiem czy mam ;D
<althorion> lsmod | grep <moduł-do-karty ;)>
<althorion> Ew. lsmod | grep snd
<althorion> Większość ma właśnie te snd w nazwie.
<nn52> http://wklej.to/CnFGK
<nn52> Debian zaczyna mnie chyba pokonywać..... :(
<althorion> Debianowi gratulujemy pomysłowości, mnie się natomiast pomysły skończyły :(.
<althorion> Chyba że nie masz intelowskiej karty, tylko inną, do której modułów nie wczytał.
 * skrzyp zasysa sabayona. Z GNOME2
<Enlik> nie ma Sabayona (nowego) z GNOME 2
<nn52> ale wcześniej był dźwięk!
<Enlik> „7” ma GNOME 3
<nn52> tylko po instalacji sterów nvidi ,make i gcc po restarcie znikło
<althorion> nn52: magia.
<althorion> Mogło coś z modułami zepsuć, bo i czemu nie, ale jak widać, wszystko w porządku.
<althorion> Innego związku niestety nie widzę.
<nn52> ja piernicze no!
<althorion> skrzyp: ile waży ten Sabayon?
<Enlik> althorion: gnome, KDE i Xfce koło 1,4 GB IIRC
<althorion> Sensownie. Chyba przestali ładować całe drzewo portage ;).
<Enlik> a ladowali? :P
<althorion> Kiedyś tam było wszystko.
<althorion> Z jakimiś grami, Blenderem itp.
<Enlik> (są też wersje „dzienne” z jakimiś LXDE mieszczące się na CD)
<althorion> Może się skuszę, jak mnie Fedora do furii doprowadzi ;).
<Enlik> do gier jest osobna edycja, nie wiem co ile wychodząca, ale może jak mówisz ;]
<althorion> Na razie jest na dobrej drodze.
<Enlik> miałem o to spytać
<Enlik> jakiego środowiska używasz?
<althorion> Na codzień XFCE, ale teraz mnie naszło na testy systemów i aktualnie męczę GNOMEa 3.
<skrzyp> Sabayon 7 z Gnome waży 1.8 GB
<althorion> skrzyp: thx
<skrzyp> a z XFCe coś koło 900MB
<Enlik> althorion: aha, no to masz to i to, GNOME Shell w dodatku jest opcjonalnie
<skrzyp> Sabayon_Linux_7_amd64_G.iso 	1.8
<skrzyp> GiB
<Enlik> aha
<Enlik> pewnie widziałem dla wersji 6
<skrzyp> Sabayon_Linux_7_amd64_Xfce.iso 	1.5
<skrzyp> GiB 	
<althorion> Znaczy, ja w tym mam nawet Portage, więc... ;)
<skrzyp> Sabayon_Linux_7_amd64_Xfce.iso 	1.5
<skrzyp> aua!
<skrzyp> sorki, nie chciałem
<althorion> Biedne moje łącze ;).
<skrzyp> http://static.sabayon.org/sabayon/torrents/Sabayon_Linux_7_amd64_Xfce.iso.torrent
<Enlik> althorion: gdzie w czym?
<skrzyp> tu masz torrenta
<althorion> W Sabayonie.
<Enlik> ano
<skrzyp> http://static.sabayon.org/sabayon/torrents/Sabayon_Linux_7_amd64_G.iso.torrent
<althorion> Zenkju.
<skrzyp> i tu też
<skrzyp> ale ty jesteś AMD64?
<Enlik> althorion: „w tym mam” sugerowało, jakobyś już tę dystrybucję miał :)
<althorion> Tak.
<Enlik> o!
<althorion> 14h i będzie.
<Enlik> myślałem, ze tylko Fedora :)
<althorion> Tak w sam raz.
<skrzyp> Ona jest zajefajna, ta dystrybucja.
<Enlik> ach
<althorion> skrzyp: korzystałem w mhrocznych dawnych pogańskich czasach, z czwórki bodaj.
<Enlik> skrzyp: co do mnie, nie prosiłem o odsyłacze do torrentów czy isów, ale dzięki za chęci :)
<althorion> I była zbyt zajefajna ;).
<skrzyp> Ale jak ktoś się nieostrożnie obchodzi (np. zmienia na chama KDE na Gnome i odwrotnie) to się sybia
<althorion> NIe podobało mi się to, że walnęli tam wszystkie programy, o których twórcy słyszeli.
<skrzyp> althorion: w 4 to się jeszcze instalator wypierdzielał
<althorion> Może być. Nie pamiętam dokładnie.
<skrzyp> w ogóle im się teraz team zmienił, strona, mają normalny support itd.
<nn52> ha!
<nn52> aptitude install alsa-firmware-loaders
<nn52> i po problemie ;>
<althorion> Gratuluję.
<althorion> W życiu bym nie wpadł.
<skrzyp> :P
<nn52> Skoro nie wykrywa kart... niema fimwara - czyli stgerów
<nn52> sterów
<nn52> więc szukałam coś z nazwą " alsa-*-driver / firmware
<nn52> w synapticu
<nn52> btw. zna ktoś fajny odtwarzacz video/muzyki? ( oprócz VLC)
<althorion> Tekstowy/graficzny? Jaka biblioteka?
<nn52> graficzny
<nn52> gtk ( xfce lubi gtk u mnie)
<althorion> Banshee, jak Ci mono nie przeszkadza. Jeśli przeszkadza, to Rhythmbox, ew. Exaile.
<Enlik> albo deadbeef
<althorion> Do filmów mplayer z jakimś GUI do GNOMEa, nie pamiętam nazwy.
<althorion> gmplayer?
<nn52> dzięki :D
<DaZ> smplayer
<Enlik> chyba: gnome-mplayer pakiet (gmplayer to nazwa programu)
<DaZ> qt i tak radzi sobie ze stylami gtk :f
<althorion> Enlik: bardzo możliwe. Zresztą, i tak chciałem nazwę programu podać, nie pakietu.
<grek> gdzie mysql trzyma bazy ?
<Kwpolska> grek: /var/lib/mysql domyslnie, my.cnf -> [mysql] -> datadir
<grek> dzieki
<skrzyp> komu tam się sabayon ściąga?
<Enlik> althorionowi
<skrzyp> nie ma dziada
<Szatan> skrzyp: mi się ściąga :P
<Szatan> skrzyp: jaka wersja jest potrzebna?
<skrzyp> Szatan: ja zasysam 7_AMD64_G
<nn52> btw. lubi ktoś gierki przez przeglądarke?
<skrzyp> nikt się tu nie bawi taki sydem
<skrzyp> syfem*
<Szatan> eh, ja preferuję gentoo :P
<Szatan> miałem dawno sabayona
<firemark> nn52: ?
<nn52> firemark, tak się pytam , bo potrzbuje achivmenta odblokować
<firemark> lol
<firemark> spierdalaj
<nn52> firemark, nie wyrażaj się hujowo, to nie burdel :D.
<firemark> oj
<firemark> to ubuntu
<firemark> znów mnie wyrzucą
<nn52> ;P
<nn52> qermit czuwa... a nie , nie ma go\
<nn52> Chodzi o to że potrzbuje by z reflinka założyło 8 osob konto, i je zaktywowało , ale nie musi grać :>
<skrzyp> sam sobie zrób
<skrzyp> na 10minutemailu maile robisz
<nn52> skrzyp, tylko że mam 1 IP zew.
<nn52> a admini są tak powaleni że 1 konto = 1 IP , 2gie Konto = Perm ban na oby 2 konta
<nn52> za 2 miechy zmieniam dostawce neta, i co ? też bana dostane? bo dostawca się zmienił?
<nn52> bedzie inne ip
<Ashiren> proxy
<Ashiren> [solved]
<nn52> to wyskakuje info You are using proxy , if you dont use proxy please contact proxy@erepublik.com
<skrzyp> Ashiren: albo CGI proxy
<Szatan> http://elite-proxies.blogspot.com/
<nn52> dzięki za linki, skorzystam :D
<Metallhead> hej
<Metallhead> takie pytanie, jak zmienić kodowanie w ekg?
<sysek> nienawidze ztm
<sysek> -_-
<sysek> nn52: i jak debian?
<sysek> `g utf ekg2
<sysek> Metallhead: a jakie kodowanie chcesz?
<Metallhead> sysek: żeby polkie znaki były
<sysek> hm
<sysek> w konsoli masz utf8?
<Metallhead> tak
<sysek> w ekg
<sysek> set console_charset UTF-8
<sysek> robiles?
<sysek> pozatym
<sysek> jaki system masz?
<Metallhead> ubu 11,04
<sysek> a gdzie nie masz tych polskich znakow, w wiadomosciach, liscie?
<Metallhead> wiadomościach
<nn52> sysek, 7 światów, ale wszystko działa :D
<sysek> Metallhead: wpisales to co dalem? set console? :)
<sysek> nn52: 7 swiatow :> ?
<nn52> sysek, po wpisaniu komendy , nic nie działało - nie było wsparcia 3D.
<Metallhead> sysek: jak w terminal>ustaw kodowanie>środkowoeuropejskie
<nn52> sysek, więc zabiłam Xy i wpadłam do konsoli i odpaliłam NVIDIA*sh
<Metallhead> sysek: po wpisaniu było  Nieznana zmienna: console_charset
<sysek> hm
<sysek> Metallhead: wpisz w konsoli locale i wklej gdzies
<nn52> sysek, potem pluł się że brakuje programu gcc i make
<nn52> sysek,  więc dorzuciłam
<sysek> nn52: dlatego build-essential byl potrzeby :)
<nn52> sysek, potem pluł się że gcc jest za nowe,  i dałam Ignoruj
<nn52> i poszło
<nn52> restart..
<sysek> no
<Metallhead> sysek: http://wklej.org/hash/0ac7711357a/
<sysek> u mnie tez sie plul, ale olalem to :P
<nn52> i ładny splash " NVIDIA"
<sysek> nn52: a ja nie mam splasha :(
<nn52> bo masz za szybkiego kompa
<sysek> Metallhead: czekaj, poszukam czegos w google
<nn52> sysek, potem loguje się - jeb , brak dźwięku... no masakra!
<sysek> Metallhead: ekg2?
<Metallhead> sysek: ekg
<sysek> chyba nie ma kodowania utf w ekg
<nn52> sysek, wbijam do synaptixca, szukam coś z config/firmware
<nn52> sysek,  znajduej , instaluje i jest..... i teraz wszystko super chodzi
<sysek> Metallhead: nie lepiej ekg2? :)
<Metallhead> sysek: w ustawieniach konsoli zmianiłem na iso i działa
<Metallhead> sysek: nie umiem kompilować ze źródeł
<sysek> Metallhead: nie ma nigdzie paczki deb z egk2?
<sysek> nn52: brawo. jestem z Ciebie dumny :P
<Metallhead> sysek: tylko archiwa widziałem
<Metallhead> sysek: w repkach nie ma?
<sysek> a nie wiem.
<sysek> wpisz apt-cache search egk2
<nn52> sysek, i nauczyłam się instalować z konsoli!!!! ( dpkg -i <nazwa_pakietu>.deb )
<sysek> nn52: no no, jakie postepy :))
<nn52> tylko nie wiem jakie parametry, by samo instalowało zależności
<Metallhead> sysek: wpisuje i nic się nie pojawia
<sysek> Metallhead: czyli nie ma
<nn52> bo do virtualbox, musiałam coś recznie doinstalować
<nn52> coż opengl
<sysek> nn52: zainstaluj sobie gdebi
<nn52> coś z o open :)
<nn52> zainstalowałam :D
<nn52> uprzedziłam cię :D
<sysek> i klikasz 2 razy na .deb? :P
<nn52> ^^
<nn52> tylko brakuje mi słownika do xChata xD
<sysek> myspell-pl
<sysek> chyba to sie zwie
<sysek> jezeli chodzi o slownik
<sysek> :P
<sysek> albo aspell
<nn52> myspell jest
<nn52> :)
<nn52> zgadza sie
<sysek> doszedlem do wniosku, ze ladnie wygladam w swetrze :P
<nn52> =D
<sysek> bo nigdy w nich nie chodzilem
<sysek> i sobie kupilem zeby zobaczyc
<sysek> i wygladam seksownie
<nn52> sysek, a nie wiesz jak nazywa się pakiet "Grupy i Użydkownicy"??
<nn52> który było w gnome2
<sysek> hm. a coz to takiego? :P
<nn52> bo coś nie moge dodacv user do grupy
<sysek> gpasswd -a user grupa
<sysek> :)
<nn52> 'addgruop <user> <grupa> nie działa
<sysek> zrob tak jak Ci napisalem
<nn52> ok ok , musze zapisać sobie w zeszycie xD
<nn52> tylko po co passwd? xD
<nn52> nene@debian:~$ gpasswd -a nene vboxusers  / gpasswd: Operacja niedozwolona.
<nn52> grupa disk daje dostęp do dysków twardych ?
<nn52> a root ,  ustawia usera jako sudomer?
<nn52> a udało się ;> do vboxusers
<nn52> no..... to system 99.9% skonfugorwany :D
<nn52> sysek, jeszcze wrzucę sobie stery do drukarki i skanera
<sysek> :)
<sysek> to sie ciesze
<sysek> nn52: zeby uzywac su, to user musi byc w grupie wheel
<nn52> o.O ato niespidzianka ;d
<Ashiren> :O
<sysek> Ashiren: :o
<Kwpolska> sysek: sudo*
<Kwpolska> sysek: su moze kazdy
<Ashiren> Kwpolska: fail
<Ashiren> wheel do su
<Ashiren> sudo jak ustawisz w /etc/sudoers
<lisu> sysek: czyli tłumacząc to z polskiego na nasze, to aby móc sie wyspowiadac najpierw trzeba posunąć prostytutke ;]
<sysek> lisu: lolwhhat?
<sysek> :D
<sysek> no pomylilem ojeju ;)
<sysek> wielka mi rzecz :P
<lisu> sysek: to joke miał byc taki
<lisu> dobra spradam bo czas na mnie o/
<sysek> lisu: milego :)
<nn52> sysek, a jak dodac nowego usera? , bo useradd nie działa kompletnie :>
<nn52> sysek, a dobra, tu jest inaczej
<nn52> sysek, już mam :>
<GriGi> W Ubuntu Tweak mam opcję czyszczenia sustemu, moge spokojnie wywalić pliki "Apt Cache"? Ponad gigabajt zajmują więc sporo, ale czy nic mi to nie zepsuje? :P
<soee> uzywa/instalowal/korzystal ktos z Was z ownCloud ?
<sysek> nn52: :D
<Metallhead> soee: co to?
<lisu> Metallhead: owncloud - own cloud
<Metallhead> lisu: ale co to?
<lisu> no wydaje mi sie ze cos zwiazane z serwowaniem własnych usług chmurowych
<sysek> o gjm ;)
<gjm> o sysek ;)
<sysek> Ty zyjesz
<sysek> albo Cie dawno nie widzialem :P
<gjm> trochę mnie nie było
<gjm> irc odwyk
<sysek> e tam, po co? :)
<bastetmilo1> o. gjm.
<gjm> o. bastetmilo
<sysek> bastetmilo: no mowie ;)
<bastetmilo> gjm: odwyk od irca? za co? :>
<gjm> nie no, żartuję. jakoś tak wyszło
<gjm> działo się coś ciekawego jak mnie nie było?
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie… chyba nie.
<bastetmilo> a ty co robiłeś jak cie nie było?
<gjm> uczyłem
<gjm> trochę
<gjm> i czasu mi brakowało
<bastetmilo> ah. A dziewczyny? :> troche ich było jak pamietam :)
<gjm> a się popierniczyło wszystko
<bastetmilo> uuu
<gjm> no ładnie. 11.10 wydane, a u mnie ciągle maverick
<gjm> ale muszę chyba całkowicie na Debiana przejść
<qrq> gjm Brawo! :D
<gjm> e?
<nn52> gjm, Ubuntu 11.10 ,a u mnie Debian 6 xD
<gjm> Debian zawsze spoko
<nn52> :D
<qrq> Tylko nie radzę instalować pakietów non free i contrib
<nn52> mam 2 pakiety nonfrri chyba
<nn52> flash i java :D
<qrq> Ja też + sterowniki.
<nn52> aa no to 3! bo stery z nvidii
<qrq> Kupiłem sobie nowiuśieńką kartę za 10 zł.
<qrq> Nie używaną.
<gjm> najlepiej miałem w Archu. czcionki po zainstalowaniu zamkniętych sterów wyglądają tragicznie
<gjm> qrq: gdzie?
<gjm> i jaką?
<nn52> :D
<qrq> Kumpel miał na magazynie.
<qrq> GeForce 2 MX 400
<qrq> W folii :D
<gjm> tak kurdę myślałem
<nn52> FG2? Ile chce?
<nn52> aa "miał" xD
<sysek> qrq: jezu, po co Ci taki staroć?
<qrq> Bo GF5500 mi się upalił.
<Szatan> qrq: chcesz zakupić 6600GT na AGP?
<qrq> Mam już kartę
<qrq> :D
<DaZ> głupio troche bez sterownikow
<DaZ> :f
<qrq> Jak to bez sterowników?
<DaZ> no vesa troche lipka :f
<qrq> Mam sterowniki
<DaZ> no patrz.
<sysek> asdlol
<katka> czesc
<katka> posiadam kubuntu 11.04
<gjm> przykro nam
<katka> i raz za czas mam problem z polaczeniem internetowym (wifi - wlan0)
<katka> i odpalilam dmesg - tail f
<katka> i dostalam takie cos
<katka>  834.476290] ath: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000024 AR_DIAG_SW=0x02000020 DMADBG_7=0x00008040
<katka> [  834.476294] ath: Could not stop RX, we could be confusing the DMA engine when we start RX up
<katka> a doklanie (calosc): http://wklej.org/id/608136/
<TheNumb> Haj.
<ari-tczew> wie ktoś może jak zmienić ścieżkę zapisywania %Appdata% na XP dla poszczególnych programów?
<ubuntu_> czesc
<ubuntu_> mam problem z partycjonowaniem dysku - jak bym nie zrobil partycji pisalo mi ze sa misaligned
<ubuntu_> w koncu wywalilem wszystkie partycje i na starcie juz cos jest nie tak
<ubuntu_> http://wklej.to/l9KLS
<ubuntu_> tu sa partycje
<ubuntu_> http://wklej.to/LShas
<ubuntu_> rozumie ktos cos z tego ?
<Markness> dobry deń wszystkim
<nn52> Cze
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<m477> :-)
<olman> hello to all. Could anyone help me with a screensaver-problem ?
<jacekowski> hello, this is polish speaking channel, speak polish or die
<olman> przeprasza,
<gjm> lol
<olman> no, mam taki problem z "screensaverami"   .
<olman> :-)
<gjm> olman: i "Could" to możesz do kolegi napisać
<olman> uzywam ale backtrack 5, bazowany na lynx
<gjm> lol x2
<Enlik> gjm: co się tobie nie podoba z could?
<GriGi> no właśnie nie wiem, to chyba grzeczny zwrot, bardziej niż "can".
<olman> by ktos by umial pomosz mi ?
<gjm> a "could" to nie "powinien"?
<gjm> fak
<Enlik> nie
<gjm> zwracam honor
<GriGi> no ale tutaj to znaczy raczej "czy mógłby".
<olman> to nie jestz grzeczny zwrot. snaczy, "umial by ktos, jak be kcial ")
<gjm> "should" a nie "could"
<Enlik> olman: co jest z nimi nie tak?
<m477> LOL
<olman> na, mam backtrack 5, 64 bit, z kde
<nn52> nie lolować publicznie
<olman> i jak otrwozem screensaver, to tam niema "add new" . Na, jak teras zaaktiwowacz to ?
<Enlik> :D
<Enlik> xscreensaver czy gnome-screenaver?
<olman> no, xsrennsaver jus installowalem , ale niema nic
<Enlik> xscreesaver-command
<Enlik> tfu
<Enlik> xscreesaver-demo
<Enlik> ^ takie coś uruchamiasz?
<olman> ku...... przeprascam. Jest
<olman> ino nie tam, jest w menu, sam, w "settings".
<olman> ja to szukalem cale zas gdzie indziej,
<Enlik> a z ciekawości, o co chodzi z tym „add new”? Ja nie widzę u siebie niczego takiego.
<olman> myslalem, kjede tak byo, jus nieweiwm
<olman> niewiem
<Enlik> vanitas
<olman> nwytam, dzienkujem i do widzenia
<Enlik> cześć
 * Enlik się uśmiał
<phalcore> tfoja starsza
<gjm> tak
<Yuras> Heloł
<Yuras> Jak zainstalować program wraz z sugerowanymi pakietami?
<Yuras> nikt nie wie?
<mati75> man apt
<Yuras> ...
<Yuras> Oryginalna jak zawsze odpowiedź.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<lisu1> x[
<lisu1> x] miało byc
<Yuras> ;]
<lisu1> Yuras: przez centrum oprogramsów
<lisu1> chyba
<Yuras> nie :)
<root> czesc
<Yuras> heloł
<Guest86034> zainstlaowalem kubuntu
<Guest86034> i mma
<Guest86034> dla usera grek
<Guest86034> Unable to cd to '/home/grek'
<Guest86034> przy login
<Guest86034> od razu po instalacji
<Guest86034> nie loguje zalogowalem sie w awaryjnym jako root
<Guest86034> z konsoli tez tak mam
<Guest86034> http://wklej.to/QvcuA
<GriGi> eh, instalowałem aktualizacje na innym kompie i podczas instalacji pakietów kilka erroró wywaliło. Teraz zrestartowałem i mam niespełnione zależności niektórych pakietów
<nn52> mam pytanko , instalować xserver-xorg-input-kbd   ?
<GriGi> pisze żebym w terminalu wpisał "apt-get install -f" ale jak to robie to na końcu wywala "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<lisu1> tak to jest z aktualizacjami, jak masz oryginalne repo,powinno zaktualizowac normalnie, cos zamieszasz, to juz problem przy aktualizacji moze byc.
<GriGi> da się to jeszcze jakoś naprawić? Bo mam chyba zepsutą nagrywarkę, CD też wywalają IO error :P
<GriGi> "oryginalne repo", to znaczy mogę jakoś to zrobić? np. pousuwać "nieoficjalne źródła"?
<Guest86034> tak wyglada moje fstab - wie ktos dlaczego nei mam dostepu do /home
<Guest86034> http://wklej.to/6spa0/html
<lisu1> mam zielone buty, nie wie ktoś czemu mam katar?
<nn52> Guest86034, wszystko jest ok
<nn52> prawdopodobnie nie masz uprawnień :)
<nn52> sudo chown grek:grek /home/grek
<nn52> dodaj jeszcze -R , to wraz z podkatalogami ci przypisze
<nn52> lisu1, siema
<lisu1> o/
<nn52> \o/
<nn52> No ja zaś zw/
<nn52> z/w
<Guest86034> to nic nie daje
<Guest86034> http://wklej.to/vVTzs
<Guest86034> prawa katalogów sa na usera
<Guest86034> dodalem teraz nowego test
<Guest86034> i ma to samo
<Guest86034> nei moze zmeinic na /home/nazwasera
<lisu1> nn52: matko, kana to nie podstawówka, nie musisz informować, ze z/w. Patrząc dalej podstawówka to jednak kanał. ó/
<Guest86034> mam cos takieg
<Guest86034> http://wklej.to/OZtlG
<Guest86034> Partycja 1 nie kończy się na granicy cylindra.
<Guest86034> itd
<Guest86034> rposze niech ktos mi powie jakie ma wielkosci cylindrow
<Guest86034> ja mam
<Guest86034> Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 4096
<Guest86034> po komendzie sudo fdisk -l
<Guest86034> przy formatowaniu fdisk mowil ze mam inne wielkosci
<Guest86034> nie mampojecia jak je zmienic
<Guest86034> usunalem wszystkei partycje dodalem ponownie i dalej to samo
<Guest86034> do tego po isntalacji okazuje sie ze nie mozna cd  na home pomio ze prawa sa poprawne
<Ashiren> a cfdisk
<Guest86034> przy wejsciu na cfdisk
<Guest86034> BŁĄD KRYTYCZNY: Błędna partycja główna 3: Partycja kończy się na ostatni
<Guest86034>            Proszę nacisnąć dowolny klawisz, aby zakończyć cfdisk
<Guest86034> plis zobacz jakie masz te wielkosci
<Guest86034> Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 4096
<Guest86034> ja mam takie fdisk -l pokaze je
<Guest86034> zna sie ktos na tych dyskach ?
<Guest86034> kilak razdy juz system instaluje za kazdym razem bledy
<Guest86034> widze na innym kompie ze mam Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 512
<Ashiren> hmm
<Guest86034> wiec taki sam ale mam tez taki komunikat : UWAGA: Na '/dev/sda' wykryto tablicę partycji GPT (GUID Partition Table)! fdisk nie obsługuje GPT. Należy użyć GNU Parteda.
<Guest86034> to jest na innym kompie ktory dziala poprawnie
<Ashiren> no ja mam 512 / 512
<Guest86034> moze skasowac jescze raz te partycje i jakos zmienic ta wielkosc
<Guest86034> tylko nei wiem czym
<Ashiren> cfdiskiem
<Ashiren> tudziez dd
<Guest86034> ale na niego nie moza wejsc nawet na cfdisk
<Guest86034> BŁĄD KRYTYCZNY: Błędna partycja główna 3: Partycja kończy się na ostatnim, częściowym cy
<Guest86034>                     Proszę nacisnąć dowolny klawisz, aby zakończyć cfdisk
<Guest86034> jak wpisze w konsoli cfdisk
<Guest86034> ale tak czy inaczej lepiej od nowa instalowac tak ?
<Ashiren> to klops. usun tablice/partycje gpartedem czy czyms i stworz je cfdiskiem
<Guest86034> ok wystartuje z live bo teraz mi nie pozwoli chyba bede za moment
<ubuntu_> ok jestem
<sysek> :o
<ubuntu_> czyli co wywalam wysztskie partycje
<Ashiren> no to wywal ;f
<gjm> po chamsku
<gjm> nie pieść się z nimi
<ubuntu_> moze z tego cos rozumiecie
<ubuntu_> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/
<ubuntu_> ok zadzialao
<ubuntu_> nie wiem czy 11.10 instalowac czy 11.03
<ubuntu_> 4
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<ubuntu_> mialem zwisy na 11.10 przy kompiowaniu komp calkiem sie zatrzymywal zero reakcji
<ubuntu_> zero w logach
<ubuntu_> mzoe to przez ten dysk
<ubuntu_> ?
<Ozil> dla tych co chcą stare gnome w najnowszym ubuntu
<Ozil> http://osworld.pl/2011/10/14/edubuntu-11-10/
<grek_> korde nic to nei dalo
<grek_> wlaczylem isntalacje
<grek_> http://wklej.to/AOggf
<grek_> i znowu zle sie zaczynaja i koncza
<grek_> to ma ktos wiedze jak to zrobic  ?
<grek_> jak odmontowac partycje ktora jest busy
<grek_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda5
<grek_> umount: /target: device is busy.
<grek_>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<grek_>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<BlessJah> grek_: lsofem sprawdź, co tam siedzi
<grek_> lsofem ?
<grek_> trwala instalacja zatrzymalem proces i chce usunac ta partycje
<BlessJah> mi często się zdarza próbowanie odmontowania partycji, w której mam powłokę (aka mount /dev/sda1 /mnt;cd /mnt;umount /mnt)
<BlessJah> grek_: lsof /target
<BlessJah> sprawdź jakie procesy tam siedzą
<grek_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsof /target
<grek_> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<grek_>       Output information may be incomplete.
<grek_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<grek_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsof /dev/sda5
<grek_> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<grek_>       Output information may be incomplete.
<grek_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<grek_> http://wklej.to/JYbex
<BlessJah> nie /dev/sda5
<BlessJah> tylko /media/sda5, /mnt, /home czy gdziekolwiek indziej zamontowałeś
<nn52> o/ Biszkopcik
<nn52> klur
<nn52> o/ BlessJah
<BlessJah> hej nn52
<BlessJah> nn52: zdobylem grę, którą wydano 12 lat temu, którą pierwszy raz w życiu zobaczyłem jeszcze jako szczeniak i która przebija cały współcześnie produkowany chłam \o/
<nn52> jak się zwie ? może znam
<BlessJah> jagged alliance 2
<nn52> znam
<nn52> :D
<BlessJah> znasz bo słyszałaś, czy znasz bo grałas/
<BlessJah> ?
<nn52> te drugie
<nn52> fajna gierka
<nn52> grafika może taka jak w Doom 3D
<BlessJah> świetna
<nn52> ale grywalna
<BlessJah> ja wole te stare
<BlessJah> pfff grywalna
<BlessJah> ta gra stoi tylko trochę wyżej niż to, w co na amidze grałem
<BlessJah> ale że amigi nie mam, a emulatory czasami obsysają, gram w JA2
<nn52> kiedyś była grywalna
<BlessJah> nadal jest świetna
<grek_> to co ma ktos pomysl co sie dzieje z tym partychami ?
<grek_> wywalilem je ponownie
<grek_> co smieszniejsze
<grek_> przed restartem sda1 byla ok teraz
<grek_> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<grek_> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<BlessJah> tylko rozwiązanie z save'ami w C:\Program Files\JA2\SavedGames sprawia problemy
<nn52> moją drugą gierką z dzieciństwa to NFS Hot Pursuit 2, potem Taxi , potem JA2, potem GTA3, i tyle z gierek , potem przeglądarkowe , lub jakieś MMO
<BlessJah> pod windowsem 7
<BlessJah> gta3 było bezpośrednio przed vice city?
<BlessJah> klimacik był fajny
<grek_> hm ale palimpset nie mowi zeby cos z nia bylo nie tak
<nn52> tak przed Vice City
<sysek> :)
<nn52> i swego czasu może Simsy....
<BlessJah> nom, gta3 złe ni było, ale i tak dużo słabsze jest niż JA2
<sysek> pogralbym w cos
<sysek> :<
 * BlessJah sie nei przyznaje, ze gral w simsy z siostra
<nn52> ale Simsy studia są zbugowane
<BlessJah> ej, cholera, powiedzialem to na glos?
<BlessJah> sysek: jagged alliance 2
<sysek> BlessJah: mam gdzies JA2.5
<BlessJah> sysek: z gog.com możesz kupić, gra ma 12 lat ale nadal przewyzsza wiekszosc "nowoczesnych" produkcji
<nn52> nie wiem dlaczego w Simsy Studia trzeba karmić studentów...
<gjm> nn52: suche
<sysek> mialem jeszcze jedna fajna gre
<sysek> gdzie budowalo sie transport miejski
<sysek> ale nie pamietam nazwy :/
<BlessJah> talcoon costam falcoon
<sysek> (nie, nie openttd)
<gjm> BlessJah: tycoon chyba
<BlessJah> transoprt tycoon deluxe (to ma w opisie openttd)
<sysek> gm
<nn52> sysek, SimBuilder?
<BlessJah> ciekawe do wiedzmina 2 za 12 lat ktos bedzie jeszcze fapal
<sysek> nn52: niee
<nn52> ja do dziś gram w Painkiller , fajne gierka :)
<nn52> tylko serverół mało ma multi
<nn52> servów*
<sysek> nn52: mam tez org painkillera :D
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> nie przypomne sobi
<sysek> MAM
<sysek> a nie
<sysek> :(
<BlessJah> SimCity
<BlessJah> czy tam SinCity
<BlessJah> co to ja...
<BlessJah> aha, mam słuchawki, bez wysoce przydatne oznaczenia R L
<sysek> traffic giant !
<BlessJah> i nie wiem czy do mnie z prawej strzelają, czy je źle założyłem
<nn52> :D
<BlessJah> coś ostrego...
<BlessJah> i teraz zapamiętać, że poharatany jest z lewej
<sysek> BlessJah: co Ty tam mruczysz
<BlessJah> sysek: dorabiam oznaczenie słuchawek prawa/lewa
<BlessJah> done
<BlessJah> można grać
<BlessJah> no, uruchomione jako admin już się nie pluję o save'y
<bastetmilo> Gracie w sobote wieczór?
<gjm> jak widać
<sysek> nie ma w co
<sysek> ;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: za zimno na cokolwiek innego
<bastetmilo> z tym zimnem tró. Ja muszę poszukać jakichś gierek w appstore za free :>
<julek> czesc
 * bastetmilo się w końcu dorobiła app storu…
<sysek> :>
<bastetmilo> zdecydowanie wole jednak to centrum oprogramowania Ubuntu...
<bastetmilo> nie muszę szukać gdzie jest napisane: free
<NoosekPL> Hi
<NoosekPL> Co sadzicie o laptopie Dell Vostro 3700?
<NoosekPL> Zastanawiam sie nad kupnem.
<ryoshu> jak się podoba nowe wydanie Ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: ja jeszcze nie widziałam. Ale podobają mi się screeny :>
<ryoshu> :)
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: właśnie sobie torrent zapuściłem :)
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: no ja bym też sobie zainstalowała, ale nie ma gdzie niestety :(
<bastetmilo> *mam
<NoosekPL> O jakim ubuntu mowa?
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: brak miejsca na dysku? ja w zasadzie to planuję pobawić się pod VirtualBoksem
<ryoshu> NoosekPL: to sprzed 3 dni
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: ja bym sie nie chciała tylko pobawić, tylko mieć osobny kompputer z Ubuntu do zwykłych zajęć. Na iMaku nie będę instalować drugiego systemu.
<NoosekPL> ryoshu, dzieki. Nie wiedzialem, ze jest nowe. ^^
<NoosekPL> Mozecie zaproponowac jakis sprzet?
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: aaa! widziałem Twoją stronę www kiedyś, więc pewnie komputer do grafiki :)
<ryoshu> NoosekPL: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: mój komputer do pracy to imac, do tzw. rozrywki chciałabym mieć notebooka/netbooka - coś przenośnego.
<NoosekPL> Hmm, ja potrzebuje poteznej maszyny.
<NoosekPL> Przenosnosc stawiam na ostatnim miejscu.
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: rozumiem, a o jakiej rozrywce myślisz?
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: erm. wszystko co nie jest pracą :)
<ryoshu> dla mnie rozrywką ostatnio to grzebanie w sed'ach skryptach basha itp. a do tego nie trzeba przenośnego komputera wystarczy kabelek do internetu i serwer z kontem shella ;)
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: ale ja lubie oglądać filmy w łożku… czy na wygodniejszym fotelu cos popisać...
<foreste> czesc
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: a to do tego chyba netbook najlepszy :) laptop może być czasem za duży lub ciężki
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: na pewno nie kupie wiecej 18'' laptopa bo to niezła kobyła.
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: ja mam 15,6 i do łóżka jest za duży
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: zawsze trzymam go na podkładce chłodzącej
<bastetmilo> ryoshu: ja sobie tak przez 5 lat radziłam :) nie przeszkadzało mi to za bardzo
<ryoshu> jeśli na trochę to ok, może mam jakiś cieżki model :) sprawdzę ile waży
<bastetmilo> wiesz, mnie wystarczy to że  nie będę przywiązana do biurka.
<ryoshu> bastetmilo: wiem coś o tym :) też lubię sobie w łóżku tak posiedzieć, wychodzmi mi ok. 3 kilogramy hmm nie jest tak duzo jak myślałem
<ryoshu> 3 z podstawką
<ryoshu> NoosekPL: a co do komputera to u mnie priorytety dwa:
<ryoshu> - ma pracować bezszumnie - być przenośny
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-16
<m477> kurwa ide sie najebac
<firemark> m477: a gdzie mieszkasz?
<firemark> m477: jak slask to juz jade :D
<sysek> zief
<grek_> czesc
<grek_> mam zagadke
<grek_> http://wklej.to/sxvjX
<grek_> z wczoraj nie mam pojecia jak to mozliewe
<grek_> nie da sie zalogowac jako jakikolwike user
<sysek> ubunu
<sysek> to wystarczy ;)
<grek_> a tam ubuntu cos z duuskiem albo  nie wie
<grek_> to 11.04
<grek_> wiele razy instalowalem nigdy czegos takiego nie mialem
<grek_> tutaj jest lista partycji z uwagami na dole
<grek_> http://wklej.to/XoK1G
<grek_> ma ktos pomusl co z tym zrobic
<grek_> kilka razy sytem instalowalem zawsze to samo
<gjm> grek_: z tym dyskiem to polecem tak: zabootować z livecd i przejechać dd
<grek_> dd rescue
<grek_> ale on nie wskazuje zadnych bledow smart itd
<gjm> nie
<gjm> dd
<grek_> a na debian powiedzieli ze to przez to ze to nowszy dysk
<gjm> a jaki dysk?
<gjm> nie z gpt? czy jakoś tak?
<grek_> nowszy z rozna wielkoscia
<grek_> Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 4096
<gjm> różną wielkościa?
<grek_> no fizycznie a logiczniema inna wielkosc
<grek_> na wszelkich kompach ktore sprawdzam ma taka sama
<jacekowski> to jest bez znaczenia
<grek_> fdisk pisze zeby zmienic wielkosci na sektory
<grek_> wylaczyc kompatybi;nosc i powinno dziala
<jacekowski> to jest bez znaczenia
<grek_> ale srenio dziala
<jacekowski> to tylko wydajnosc moze psuc
<grek_> ale wiidsz te komunikaty
<grek_> Partycja 4 nie kończy się na granicy cylindra.
<grek_> Partycja 4 nie zaczyna się na granicy bloku fizycznego.
<grek_> zreszta ok
<grek_> to niech wydjosc jest slabsza
<jacekowski> grek_: masz ten system odpalony?
<grek_> ale co z tym ubuntu - jak widac nie mam dostepu do home
<grek_> tak jako root z awarynjego startx dalem
<grek_> dla usera nie uruchamia
<grek_> sie
<jacekowski> jak tak to zrob su -s /bin/bash test3
<jacekowski> jak tego usera test3 dalej masz
<gjm> wywal tablicę partycji i ręcznie podziel
<jacekowski> gjm: a co to da?
<grek_> wywalalem kilka razy tablice
<jacekowski> gjm: gowno
<gjm> to co z tymi partycjami?
<jacekowski> nic
<grek_> http://wklej.to/G1nyR
<jacekowski> dyski sa adresowane w LBA
<jacekowski> jak sie nie konczy na granicy cylindra to nie jest to zaden problem
<grek_> jedyne cos nietypowe przy instalacji dalem ze niedalem formatowania /home i  /
<jacekowski> grek_: no to sie dziwisz ze nie dziala
<grek_> bo zrobilem je w fdisk starajac sie zeby nie byly poprzesowane wg poradnika i formatowane palimpset na ext4
<grek_> to czysty partycje
<grek_> czyste
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> a to lepiej
<jacekowski> grek_: pokaz /etc/passwd
<grek_> wiec w czym prpblem czesto instalowalem z /home ktore bylo juz stare i zawsze dzialalo
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, pokaz /proc/mounts
<grek_> ale teraz jest taki kosmos ze jak zaloze usera z home nie na home tylko np, homedir ma /test/
<grek_> to i tak nie moze zalogowac
<grek_> http://wklej.to/PjviR
<grek_> jask ktos chce to moge podac dostep ssh
<grek_> od 3 dni z tym kombinuje i doszedlem tylko do tego ze nietypowo wielkosc logiczna a izyczn
<grek_> jest inna
<grek_> /dev/sda7 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<grek_> moze sfotmatowac jeszcze raz ten sda7
<grek_> /dev/sda7 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<jacekowski> grek_: cat /proc/mounts
<jacekowski> mount pokazuje /etc/mtab
<jacekowski> a /proc/mounts pokazuje co jest zamontowane
<jacekowski> i czasami sa roznice
<jacekowski> hmmm, daj to ssh
<grek_> no sa
<grek_> http://wklej.to/jvJfg
<grek_> sek zainstaluje
<grek_> acha nie zalogujesz sie - moge jedynie dac ssh do live - przeciez zade user nei moze sie zalogowac - jedynie z awaryjnego uruchom jako netroot
<grek_> tak teraz jestem
<grek_> przelaczyc sie na usera jak podawalem nei moge - pisze ze niemoze zmienic na homedir
<grek_> dziwne ze root moze
<jacekowski> bo to uwalone uprawnienia na jakims .so sa
<jacekowski> i ze root moze
<grek_> jak mowie - zalozylem usera z katlogiem na /test w glowny i tez nie dziala
<jacekowski> a user nie moze
<jacekowski> kwestia znalezienia ktory to plik
<grek_> czy reinstalowac  ? to nei problem sustem jest czysty
<grek_> to moze przy okazji ktos wie jak zrobic zeby te partycje nie zaczynaly konczyly sie zle - wszelkimi narzedziami proboje i to samo zawsze sa zle
<jacekowski> olac
<grek_> live moge udostepnic przez ssh
<jacekowski> to daj
<grek_> ze tak moze byc ?
<grek_> pisze palimpset ze moze byc ekstremalnie niska wydajnosc ale jak mowiesz ze ok to moze tak byc
<grek_> czyli co restart i zainstalowac z formatowaniem partycji
<grek_> tak ?
<jacekowski> daj ten dostep po ssh
<grek_> ok zrestartuje i do live ci dam - bo jako root sie chyba nie zalogujesz ?
<jacekowski> czemu by nie
<grek_> ok zmienie ip na ruterze sek
<jacekowski> mozna jako root
<jacekowski> tylko zmien ustawienia ze pozwala na logowanie jako root
<jacekowski> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<grek_> nie wiem jakie root ma chaslo nie ma takiego usera sek peirwsze port dam
<jacekowski> PermitRootLogin yes
<jacekowski> zmien haslo root'a na jakies znane
<grek_> ok
<grek_> dziala ?
<inzaghi89> ciekaw jestem, czy po update do 11.10 serwer wstanie :D
<inzaghi89> z paczek widzę że wiele zmian nie ma, więc powinien bez zajęknięcia
<inzaghi89> omfg... jednak duuuużo jest tego. Nie wylistowało masy paczek
<inzaghi89> teraz chyba się konczy
<hulaka> Ktoś jedzie na Lubuntu 11.10?
<inzaghi89> ok, reboot. trzymajta kciuki, bo to biurowy serwer ;d
<inzaghi89> jak nie wstanie to migruję na centosa
<hulaka> Czcionki w poszczególnych programach są tak kurna małe, że to jest obrzydliwe. Np. LibreOffice wygląda tragicznie, zwłaszcza panel u góry. I nie potrafię tego zmienić. Niektóry strony też dziwnie wyglądają. Jakieś pomysły? [Lubuntu 11.10]
<inzaghi89> no, póki co działa
<Wilku> hulaka: W ustawieniach wyglądu powinna być zmiana ustawień czcionek
<hulaka> Coś tam i jest, ale mnie chodzi o poszczególne programy - i tam już nie da się zmienić czcionek
<hulaka> Systemowe wyglądają w miarę, w miarę
<hulaka> Problem zaczyna się gdy włączam Kadu czy właśnie takie Libreoffice
<inzaghi89> hulaka, obydwa na qt są, więc szukaj ustawień czcionek dla qt
<inzaghi89> a, nie... moge się mylić
<inzaghi89> libre chyba na gtk jednak
<inzaghi89> e, nie pomagam... najchętniej bym spać poszedł, 2h temu mineło 24h jak na nogach jestem :D
<inzaghi89> no i tak, po instalacji/reinstalacji/aktualizacji virtualbox coś walnęło :/ eh
<inzaghi89> eh
<inzaghi89> podmieniło konfigurację sieci i to na złą
<inzaghi89> w sumie jedna/dwie linijki i krzok
<inzaghi89> jedna
<inzaghi89>  post-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules
<Bonio> witam
<bastetmilo> cześć
<Bonio> jak zwykle pisze na kanale jak mam problem ;/
<Bonio> mam na stacjonarnym PC Arch linuksa
<Bonio> ale musze udostepnic komputer innym osobą, które nie chcą używać linuksa
<Bonio> zainstalowalem XP
<Bonio> ale jak sie pozniej okazalo /boot byl na tej partycji
<Bonio> na partycji z / utworzylem folder /boot
<Bonio> zainstalowalem z liveCD gruba
<Bonio> ale teraz grub nie wykrywa mi systemu
<Bonio> linuksa ani windowsa
<inzaghi89> i dupa, co ręcznie zmienię /etc/network/interfaces to po restarcie przywraca sobie  post-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules
<inzaghi89> any ideas?
<czesmir> nope
<Bonio> podejrzewam że brakuje plikow wmlinuz?
<Bonio> jak to mozna naprawic
<Bonio> macie jakies propozycje
 * qermit is back
<Bonio> może mi ktoś pomóc?
<qermit> w czym
<nn52> w ?
<Bonio> jak przwrocic /boot
<Bonio> chodzi mi o wszystkie pliki
<Bonio> bo brakuje mi wmlinuz-linux? init...?
<Bonio> moge to jakos wygenerowac
<Bonio> chrootujac sie z liveCD na archa?
<qermit> nie jesteśmy kanałem wsparcia dla parcha
<Bonio> hmm
<Bonio> chodzi mi ogolnie jakby w ubuntu tak zrobic
<qermit> najprawdopodobniej zamontować partycję
<Bonio> nie
<Bonio> usunalem /boot bo byl na innej partycji a potrzebowalem miejsca na XP ;/
<Bonio> teraz folder boot mam na partycji /
<Bonio> tylko teraz nie mam w nim obrazow systemu
<qermit> Bonio: przeinstaluj gruba i obrazy jądra
<bart2> witam - czy ktos zan sie troche serwerze nginx? Otóż mam problem pewien. Tj. Czy jest mozliwosc ustawiania regul rewrite w katalogu strony np .htaccess(jak to jest w apache) a nie w pliku nginx.conf
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jest jeden z powodow dla ktorego nginx jest nieznacznie szybszy od apache
<jacekowski> bo nie ma polowy funkcjonalnosci
<bart2> szkoda
<bart2> bo jest przydatna ffuncja
<bart2> funkcja
<bart2> to jak admini z www.cba.pl to rozwiazali
<bart2> bo tam jest dostep do .htaccess
<bart2> tak piszą na stronie
<qermit> bart2: zapytaj sie ich
<lisu> hehe, ta, już widzę jak odpisuą hehe
<bart2> ehhh
<bart2> oki spoko
<jacekowski> bez_nicku: oni maja apache
<jacekowski> z nginx na frontendzie
<qermit> jacekowski: jego już nie ma
<lisu> ;]
<jacekowski> no zauwazylem
<Szatan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-d9KMUynOw :P
<Devil_Inside> Patrzac po nowym ubuntu powinni teraz wydac "gubuntu" z normalnym GNOME :(
<nn52> najlpiej z wersją "2" :D
<inzaghi89> o właśnie, trzeba na pendrive wrzucić ubunciaka i sprawdzić jak wygląda ten nowy live;]
<inzaghi89> ale nie wróżę dobrze unity
<Devil_Inside> Ja jestem zalamany... przeszedlem na xfce :(
<inzaghi89> Devil_Inside, mnie tam się lxde podoba
<Devil_Inside> Popatrze ale jak przeinstaluje bo w tym mam juz syf przez te zmiany :/
<dweller> syf...
<dweller> co Ty wiesz o syfie w systemie :>
<Devil_Inside> Linda sie znalazl:D
<nn52> mnie załamało Ubuntu i mam Debca na XFCE :>
<inzaghi89> mnie dziś też :P kolejna aktualizacja i kolejny fail
<qermit> BlessJah: przeniosłem jabbera sezamkowej na gtalk
<inzaghi89> mam dość ubuntu :] na serwer się nie nadaje
<qermit> inzaghi89: weź ubuntu server
<inzaghi89> qermit, no o ubuntu serwer mowa
<inzaghi89> przecie nie destkop na serwer
<inzaghi89> desktop*
<inzaghi89> 8.10 > 9.04 fail
<inzaghi89> 9.04 > 9.10 ok
<inzaghi89> 9.10 > 10.04 fail
 * dweller lubi czytać Wasze narzekania
<nn52> 10.04 > 11.04 ok :D
<nn52> w takim razie wróże że 11.04 > 11.10 to fail
<dweller> 6.06 > wszystkie nastepne ;f
<nn52> a ściągne te nowe ubuntu.... na virtualce postestuje :>
<GriGi> Witam :)
<Wilczek> <?php
<Wilczek> :O
<Wilczek> Ktos mnie odbanowal!
<Wilczek> :D
<qermit> juz tego zaluje
<Wilczek> qermit: Dzieki :)
<dweller> ;f
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: za co dostałeś bana?
<Wilczek> bastetmilo: "Za wklejanie"
<bastetmilo> i od razu ban?
<qermit> gdzie odrazu
<qermit> po 2 dniach
<Wilczek> qermit: O.o
<Wilczek> Po jakich dwoch dniach?
<Wilczek> Po dwoch godzinach chyba
<qermit> to i tak niezły wynik jak na mnie
<Wilczek> I use wireless eth0 and wired wl0 xD
<Wilczek> Ups
<Wilczek> Nie to okno
<Wilczek> ...
<GriGi> korzysta ktoś z backify.com? podobno dają 512GB do backupu przy rejestracji, nie wiem jakie tam są haczyki.
<GriGi> niby na stronie głównej jest: free - 512GB.
<GriGi> przebiło by to 50GB na Box.net o którym wspominałem :P
<GriGi> http://goo.gl/Jl8fi
<m477> k**** jaki kac
<dweller> kac morderca
<m477> tak
<nn52> :D
<nn52> Ściągam Ubu 11.10 , dam mu szanse...
<nn52> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/oneiric-dvd-i386.iso <- myślę że dobre iso szarpie :D
<dweller> machnij torrent
<dweller> szybciej bedzie prawdopodobnie
<nn52> taa
<nn52> niema torrenta
<nn52> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<m477> w ogole co daja te obrazy dvd jak i tak sie instaluja te same pakiety co z cd
<ryoshu> ja z torrenta brałem wczoraj
<m477> a nie ma mozliwosci wyboru
<nn52> m477, nie wiem co to daje
<nn52> ale żeby nie marnować płyte dvd
<nn52> to ścągam wersję dvd
<m477> :<
<dweller> nn52: ahh, bo ty DVD chcesz ;f
<dweller> torrenty są tylko do CD na to wygląda
<nn52> oneiric-dvd-i386.iso 915 kB/s - 95,7 MB z 1,5 GB, Pozostała 25 minut
<dweller> nn52: na pendrive wrzuc
<nn52> pendriva 4gb fastflash się spalił :P
<dweller> lepsze odczyty beda przynajmniej ;f
<nn52> został mi jeden
<dweller> ide se pograć
<dweller> o/
<nn52> 1gb ( 892mb), strasznie wolny - x2 ;/
<m477> zalezy jakie gniazdo
<nn52> x2 w porównaniu do cd
<nn52> -dvd
<m477> ale chce mi sie beltac
<gjm> na zdrowie
<m477> czy ja wiem
<bastetmilo> m477: ale nie na klawiature...
<m477> dzieki za rade
<bastetmilo> przynieś sobie wiaderko czy miskę i postaw obok.
<nn52> m477, mówi że niema róznicy między dvd a cd?
<nn52> mówisz*
<m477> ja nie znam
<gjm> to i to okrągłe ;>
<m477> a czy jest to nie wiem
<m477> bastetmilo: wytrzymam
<bastetmilo> m477: are u sure? :>
<m477> no raczej
<m477> niepotrzebnie kofeine bralem :<
<sysek> (:
<sysek> nn52: ubuntu sciahgasz :> ?
<nn52> sysek, daje jedną sznase ubowi :>
<nn52> mam 15gb wolnego (nie przydzielonego) miejsca na dysku... :)
<nn52> sysek, nie wiem dlaczego Debian nie chce nagrywać płyt DVD?
<nn52> nie wiesz*
<nn52> ale je czyta..
<nn52> .a pokilku minutach użydkowania przestawają funkcjonować klawisze specialne z klawiatury... nie moge dość do tego
<nn52> głownie chodzo o klawisze Volume Up i Volume Down... :> króre sterują głóśnością dźwięku
<nn52> i Volume Mute ;>
<sysek> nn52: ale jak to?
<nn52> sysek, no przed chweilę działają i da się nimi sterować, ide do kuchni gotować , wraca , chce ściszyć muze i nie działa , Nie pokazuj się Applet ,a ni nie Ścisza.... zwała..
<nn52> musze sterować ręcznie przez alsamixer
<nn52> a z nagrywaniem płyt dvd, to może jest wina Nero... nie działa może poprawnie w Debianem... kto wie :P może coś dograć trza
<ryoshu> po co nero do nagrywania?
<nn52> dostałam z nagrywarką ASUS ( Nero 7 for Windows / Nero 3 for Linux ).
<kamil> czesc
<kamil> uzywal kiedys ktos z was free pascala?
<ryoshu> a jaki problem?
<kamil> mozna uzywac tego kompilatora z poziomu linii polecen? tzn chce sobie edytowac kod w Gedit, a kompilowac FP
<ryoshu> można spróbować IDE Lazarus jeśli o to chodzi
<ryoshu> a z linii poleceń hmm
<ryoshu> pewnie można
<kamil> zaraz bede patrzyl
<denysonique> dobra cieniasy
<denysonique> puszczacie to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAwWPadFsOA
<denysonique> I zaczynacie instalacje Gentoo
<yield> kamil: http://wiki.freepascal.org/Command_line_parameters_and_environment_variables
<nn52> denysonique, co ty z tym Gentoo? plaga jakaś czy co ? :D
<ryoshu> denysonique: a ktoś Gentoo używa jeszcze?
<denysonique> elitarni
<ryoshu> kiedyś mieli pełno stron, newsletter, społeczność
<ryoshu> a teraz chyba tylko IRC pozostał im
<nn52> denysonique,  nie mam nic przeciwko gentoo i xfce :>, ale poszedł już do lamusa
<kamil> yield: dzieki wielki:)
<denysonique> ryoshu: userzy Gentoo sie bunkruja, np przed ubuntu userami, ktorzy ich zameczali pytaniami, ze im cos nie dziala
<kamil> wielkie*
<nn52> denysonique, teraz to bardziej Sabayon  jest oblegany
<denysonique> w waszym srodowisku tak
<denysonique> jesli masz znajomych ubunciarzy itp
<denysonique> ja zawielu nie znam
<ryoshu> denysonique: kiedyś livecd iso wydawali 4 razy w roku, a teraz? raz na dwa lata to sukces :/
<nn52> Szukanie paczek .tbz2 troche męczące :P
<denysonique> ryoshu: Gentoo sie dobrze instaluje z Ubuntu Live CD
<kamil> nie bardzo wiem po co bawic sie jakies dziwne dystrybucje skoro jest debian;p pewnie z checi eksperymentowania
<denysonique> co do debiana
<denysonique> to czasem tam Hal nie zaczyna wchodzic dopiero?
<ryoshu> denysonique: jednak własne iso to minimum jeśli nie chcą być tylko dla "elity" która wyginęła
<Enlik> oh well
<denysonique> ryoshu: Ty myslisz ze Gentoo ma jakis instalator, czy jak?
<ryoshu> denysonique: sam siedziałem ze 3 lata na nim
<ryoshu> denysonique: kiedyś Gentoo miało instalator GUI, ale nie testowałem - pewnie porzucili jak większość projektów..
<dweller> mialo
<dweller> ale niszczyło system
<denysonique> zlapsze gatunki userow wyginaja z Gentoo
<dweller> dosłownie :>
<denysonique> slabsze*
<ryoshu> dweller: :)
<kamil> czytam cos o gentoo - rzeczywiscie jest tak wydajna dystrybucja? czy to bez roznicy, czy bede mial debiana z fxde, czy gentoo?
<ryoshu> kamil: szybkość przereklamowana :)
<denysonique> kamil: wez pigulke, a zobaczysz ;> ;>
<dweller> tzn może kiedyś to dawało jakiś przyrost
<ryoshu> denysonique: kiedyś Gento było w Top 3 na distrowatch.. teraz ledwo 20 zamyka
<dweller> ale w tej chwili to chodzi bardziej od dopasowanie do użytkownika
<denysonique> slabsi zostali wyplemioni
<dweller> ryoshu: zamiana miejsc z archem ;f
 * Trojanin myślał o instalacji gentoo, ale odstraszył się opisem instalacji :P
<Enlik> i zdrowa na umyśle konfiguracja i inne elementy systemu
<denysonique> powiem wam
<denysonique> ze instalacja Gentoo jest prosta
<denysonique> moze sie jedynie wydawac trudna
<dweller> jest czasochłonna
<ryoshu> swego czasu instalacja zajmowała mi wg genlop 24 godziny
<dweller> ale nie trudna
<kamil> jest jedna dystrybucja, ktora ma duza przewage... dzieki paczkom .deb :P
<dweller> well
<dweller> deb nie jest dobrym argumentem
<ryoshu> a to był system minimalny+Gnome
<dweller> kamil: próbowałes budować .deb od podstaw?
<kamil> dweller: nie
<Enlik> dweller: nie jest dobrym argumentem - co więcej widzę całkowicie brak argumentów
<kamil> uzytkowalem:)
<dweller> Enlik: tam jest jeden argument wysunienty za debianem/ubuntu/reszta szrotu
<denysonique> deby w gentoo tez mozesz instalowac
<kamil> ogolnie... linux jest dobry, ale prawda jest taka, ze nie zarobi sie na nim - lepiej zainteresowac sie windowsem
<denysonique> chociaz kiedys nawet mialem ubuntowskiego chroota do szybkiej instalacji
<ryoshu> Daniel Robbins założyciel Gentoo... teraz robi dystrybucję zajmującą okolice 200 miejsca, eh ludzie się marnują :/
<denysonique> robi w wolnym czasie
<dweller> ryoshu: robi to czego nie może przy gentoo
<ryoshu> denysonique: jak wchodzę na funtoo to widocznie ma sporo tego wolnego czasu..
<ryoshu> na irc-u
<dweller> kamil: lol'd
<denysonique> hmm
<denysonique> czemu mu tego nei powiesz?
<ryoshu> denysonique: a co to da?
<Enlik> odwróci się od tego natychmiast i zacznie robić cudowne deby dla Debiana!
<denysonique> ryoshu: to że ludzie się marnują i że masz za dużo wolnego czasu
<ryoshu> denysonique: jego wolny wybór
<dweller> heh
<dweller> wg distrowatch chakra ma wiecej userow niz gentoo ;f
<kamil> dweller: a nie jest tak?:P
<dweller> nie wiem, nie ochodzi mnie to w sumie
<kamil> narta
<denysonique> jak distro watch dziala?
<denysonique> pewnie po odwiedzinach
<ryoshu> po zainteresowaniu internautów
<ryoshu> denysonique: szczególnie http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major to jest wiarygodne :)
<ryoshu> Gentoo dawno nie ma wśród głółnych dystrybucji
<denysonique> głównianych*
<sysek> :)
<Enlik> z jakiej niby racji wiarygodne? Jak kto sobie chicał, tak napisał w tym tekście.
<Enlik> np. Mageia - ma niecałe 2 lata chyba i już „główniana”
<ryoshu> Enlik: z racji tego, że zajmują się wszystkimi dystrybucjami i mają szeroki przekrój :)
<Enlik> w to miejsce daliby Gentoo właśnie, bo to nie klon kolejny, ale dystrybucja bazowa dla kilku innych
<Enlik> (i co z tego, że 20. czy któraś)
<ryoshu> Enlik: Mageia?
<Enlik> nie znasz?
<ryoshu> Enlik: jestem na niej :)
<Enlik> więc o co chodzi z „Mageia?”? :)
<ryoshu> Enlik: Mandriva padła, pozwalniała pracowników, dali Rosjanom zrobić wydanie 2011 (które to okazało się porażką - 25% osób nie daje rady nawet zainstalować).. więc społeczność Mandrivy wzięła sprawy w swoje ręce założyła fundację i sama kontynuuje dawną Mandrivę/Mandrake
<ryoshu> Enlik: na dw zastąpili miejce Mandrivy
<Enlik> na to wygląda… pomijając to, jak się sprawuje?
<Enlik> a, to Ty chyba pytałeś coś tam o kanale, jak co zrobić
<ryoshu> Enlik: tak
<ryoshu> Enlik: ja sobie chwalę działą bez zarzutu :)
<ryoshu> Enlik: podoba mi się ich podejście do rozwoju, zrobili np. od nowa cały system budowy dystrybucji
<Enlik> w sensie?
<Enlik> procesy w tworzeniu dystrybucji?
<Enlik> jakies buildery?
<ryoshu> Enlik: http://pkgsubmit.mageia.org/ czy testowe http://check.mageia.org/ sporo takich fajnych stronek :)
<ryoshu> Enlik: tak buildery, "sprawdzacze" co jest u konkurencji itp.
<Enlik> sprawdzę, a jak wygląda wielkość repozytorium? ( Z 70% tego co ma Gentoo? :) )
<Enlik> a, widze, takie coś
<ryoshu> Enlik: póki co jeszcze dużo pracy, ledwo zaczęli w styczniu pracę tego roku
<ryoshu> Enlik: http://kamil.mageia.org.pl/MageiaStats/ blisko 9tys. paczek źródłowych
<Enlik> Mandriva miała ponoć całkiem całkiem, na tej bazie więc dobry start
<ryoshu> Enlik: tak, teraz Mandriva 2011 poszła swoją drogą, nie mieli rąk do pracy do porzucili trochę oprogramowania (np. samo przerobione KDE teraz mają), a Mageia ma więcej wspólnego z Mandrivą niż sama Mandriva obecna :)
<Enlik> mhm
<posti> Witam mam pytanie :)
<Enlik> może to i lepiej, ze dość mocno się ludzie z Mandrivy do Magei rzucili, lepiej mieć jedną robioną lepiej niż dwie gorzej… ale i mdv się nie poddaje, mają rosa labs i takie tam ;P
<posti> da sie jakoś zrobić zeby 11.10 wyglądało tak jak 11.04 ?
<ryoshu> Enlik: może Mandriva się jeszcze pozbiera, w tym roku ma wydać jeszcze wersję LTS
<ryoshu> próbowałem wracać do Gentoo.. ale szkoda gadać więc wróciłem do dystrybucji RPM-owskiej po 10+ latach ;)
<posti> ktoś mogłby udzielić mi odpowiedż na moje pytanie ?
<Ashiren> dac sie zapewne da ;o
<posti> no bo chodzi o to że z linxem mam doczynienia od tygodnia
<posti> i za bardzo nie wiem co i jak
<posti> a jestem zmuszony z niego korzystać z powodu kierunku na studium
<posti> no a wygląd 11.10 jak dla mnie fatalny
<posti> a 11.04 w miare ogarniałem
<ryoshu> posti: chyba najprościej to zainstalować 11.04
<posti> wraśnie zrobiłem reinstalke
<Ashiren> albo zainstalowac gnome
<posti> i chyba tak zostawie bo nie wiem czy ta nowa aktualizacja przyda sie do czegos :)
<Enlik> wada Ubuntu z tym ich eager let's change yo
<Enlik> (i zaleta zarazem)
<GriGi> posti, 11.10 chyba aż tak bardzo się nie różni od 11.04
<posti> dobra dziekuje za pomoc :) musze sie przekonać do linuxa bo po 12 latach windowsa cięzko ;)
<ryoshu> Enlik: jak pytałem o repozytorium Mdv to w 2010 na architekturę mieli 80 GB, a Mga ma obecnie około 20
<Enlik> to jeszcze brakuje :)
<nn52> Avast na liniksa to jakiś żart?? :D
<Szatan> nope
<Szatan> jest NOD na linuxa
<bialy663> puk puk; kto tam; avast na linuksa
<bialy663> to jest żart
<gjm> ahahahhaha
<gjm> nie śmieszne
<bialy663> ojtam
<bialy663> ojtam
<firemark> dwa razy ojtam
<firemark> flood, dziękujemy
<bialy663> huh
<nn52> po co antyvir na pingwina?
<qermit> nn52: żeby ci sie ruktit nie zagnieździł
<nn52> qermit, a tu masz antivira?!
<qermit> nie chce mi sie
<pechowiec> o/
<pechowiec> jak zabezpieczyć pendrive przed oczytem przez niepowołane osoby?
<sysek> nie pokazuj im pendrive
<pechowiec> hm... miałem na myśli jakies szyfrowanie czy cos
<Wizard> qermit: ping
<pechowiec> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć pechowiec
<pechowiec> Wizard: znasz sie na szyfrowaniu?
<Wizard> nie
<pechowiec> powiedzmy ze mam cos co nie powinno byc zobaczone przez niepowołane osoby i nie wiem jak to zabezpieczyc
<Wizard> pechowiec: po mojemu to starczy uuencode ;D
<pechowiec> uuencode?
<Wizard> szyfrowanie toto żadne, ale kto zna takie narzędzie? :>
<Wizard> no widzisz?
<Wizard> sharutils ;)
<pechowiec> Wizard: ja to widze w stylu: wpisuje bardzo dłguei i trudne do odgadniecia hasło i widze pliczi
<pechowiec> **pliczki
<pechowiec> a jak nie to cya
<Wizard> hmm, no to jakiś truecrypt czy luks
<pechowiec> i tak zeby mi tego zaden testdisk nie rozpracował :P
<tar-gz> o/
<qermit> Wizard: pong
<tar-gz> Ktoś już używa 11.10?
<qrq> Witom
<tar-gz> qrq: pyrsk
<qrq> Jom nie ślązok :D
<tar-gz> ;D
<tar-gz> nom
<tar-gz> tyś wieśniok z wiesi
<qrq> Dokładnie :D
<tar-gz> Jak gtk zmieni“ w tym  11.10
<tar-gz> zmienić
<qrq> Używa ktoś z was Opery? :D
<tar-gz> ja używam
<qrq> tar-gz A na jakim systemie?
<tar-gz> ubuntu
<qrq> I zadowolony jesteś? :)
<tar-gz> Tak
<Wizard> e tam
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Tak Wizard?
<spichrzel> witam, po instalacji ubuntu 11.10 obok win7 brak gruba po restarcie - jakies pomysly?
<BlessJah> qermit: w sumie i tak z niego nie korzystam, ale szkoda mi nieco tak fajnego JID
<Wilczek> spichrzel: SuperGrub2Rescue ;)
<tar-gz> BlessJah: jaki JID masz?
<BlessJah> fajny
<lisu> BlessJah: fajny i oryginalny ;]
<m477> openoffice nie chce mi sie uruchomic, jest jakisinny zabieg niz reboot?
<sysek> uruchomienie w konsoli
<m477> nic nie wyswietla
<nn52> No .... pobawiłam się Ubuntu 11.10
<Devil_PL> kurde zapomniałem na telefonie irca zgasic :D
<nn52> :D
<nn52> stwierdzam,że: Wizualnie : 10/10 | Kodowo: 9/10 <- bugi -.- | Ocena ostateczna: 9,5/10
<Devil_Inside> panowie po aktualizacji xubuntu java zdechła... działa jakby chciała a nie umiała ma ktoś tak jeszcze?
<qrq> Hejho!
<nn52> Uwielbiam te nowe ubuntu :D
<qrq> -_-
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-16%2022%3A02%3A18.png
<DaZ> wad? :f
<nn52> Niestety, instalacja tego sterownika nie powiodła się (NViDIA) ^^
<karion> witam
<Ashiren> ohayo
<qrq> http://www.morfiblog.pl/2011/10/13/ubuntu-11-10-wyszedl-na-zero-recenzja-2/
<karion> potrzebuję pomocy w Krakowie
<Devil_Inside> u mnie oprocz tego ze wywalilem unity, i zainstalowalem xfce oraz ze zdechla java jest OK :D
<qrq> nn52 Sekciarskie co nie? :D
<karion> kuzynka w bursie ma problemy z siecią wifi a mi się pomysły na zdalną pomoc skończyły
<karion> Ubuntu 10.10
<m477> niech zainstaluje windowsa
<Devil_Inside> a nie 11.10?
<karion> windy po padzie siecy zaskoczyły po daniu "napraw sieć"  a jej wifi już nie wróciło
<qrq> Nie ma synaptica? :D
<nn52> qrq, ta....a NVIDIA accelerated gra. driver (post-rese-updates) To co to jest?
<karion> 10.10 - ma klasyka, Unity to by było za duża rewolucja jak na poczatkującego na zdalnym wsparciu
<qrq> nn52 Nie rozumiem :)
<nn52> qrq, w dodatkowe sterowniki
<nn52> mam "Sprzętowo przyśpieszany sterownik NVIDIA (wersja-current) [Rekomendowany]
<nn52> i mam " NVIDIA accelerated grathics driver (post-resles updates)"
<nn52> gdzie przy tym 1-rwszym wyskoczyło " Niestety, instalacja tego sterownika nie powiodła się.Przejrzyj dziennik zdarzeń, aby uzyskać szczegóły: /var/log/jockey.log"
<greg606> hej
<greg606> usunałem ręcznie niektóre foldery postgresql i teraz nie moge go odinstalowac ani zainstalowac co moge zrobić?
<nn52> http://wklej.to/0Qy7c /var/log/jockey.log -.-
<nn52> greg606, zrób purge , potem normalnie install powinno być ok
<greg606> nn52: jak purge?
<nn52> apt-get purge <paczka>
<greg606> ok
<qrq> nn52 Ubuntu?
<nn52> qrq, tak Ubuntu , debian działa prawie cacy :D
<greg606> nn52: niestety tu też są błędy :(
<nn52> pokaż jakie
<nn52> a zatrzymałeś demona ? :D
<qrq> Wczoraj mój brat przeklinał świat bo chciał postawić media server na debianie,
<nn52> media server? co to :>
<greg606> http://pastie.org/2707687
<Devil_Inside> chyba postwie system od nowa tym razem odrazu Xubuntu :/ albo Kubuntu :/ cholera ja chce GNOME!!! :(
<lisu> qrq: a co w tym złego, ja postawiłem ostatnio i smiga jak złoto
<lisu> qrq: na czym chciał postawić?
<qrq> Na Debianie
<nn52> Nie wiem nie wiem :>
<lisu> qrq: wiem ze debian, ale jaki soft?
<nn52> wiem że sypie o problemie z zaleznościami
<qrq> lisu Próbował wielu ale nieudolnie :)
<nn52> qrq, co to ten media server? do czego służy?
<lisu> qrq: ja polecam media tomb -> cholernie prosty w konfigu i zarzadzanie przez www
<qrq> Właśnie mu mówiłem.
<qrq> Ale nie chciał ze względu na interface.
<lisu> nn52: masz TV plazme z dlna, upnp, i media server i komóre z upnp i jazda :)
<nn52> lisu, i co to mi da?
<bastetmilo> nn52: możesz oglądac film z kompa na tv…
<nn52> media server to taki tj. server z muzyką ? i filmami które można oglądać z media-servera na dowolnym urządzeniu?
<qrq> Media server czyli komputer który służy jako serwer multimedialny :D
<nn52> a to ja mam coś takiego na archu xD
<lisu> nn52: łomatko, np, bierzesz komóre i klikasz ze 3 razy i na plazmie masz odpalone zdjecie z komóry
<lisu> nn52: no dobrze myslisz, czyli media server.
<nn52> mam mały kumputerek do tego ;>
<nn52> na eeePC
<nn52> znaczy coś z  w stylu eeePC
<lisu> xbmc chyba jest dobre dla tv podpietego pod kompa, testowałem pod xp dawno temu i nawet śmigało
<lisu> coś jak media center w viscie / 7
<nn52> lisu, chyba tak  :>
<nn52> ide zrobić reset , zainstalowałam stery najnowsze nvidi....
<qrq> Chromium 17 MB / Firefox 66 MB
<lisu> nn52: współczujemy
<qrq> Sorry!
<qrq> Chromium rozwala się na kilka procesów.
<lisu> qrq: a widzisz, hehe, chodz chromium szybkie i tak uzywam iceweasel na debianie, jakoś nie przeszkadza mi ta sekunda opóźnienia w stosunku do chromiuma
<qrq> iceweasel 3.6?
<lisu> 3.5.16 jeszcze
<lisu> stare jak świat, ale spełnia swoje zadanie
 * mati75 ma  Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:7.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/7.0.1 Iceweasel/7.0.1
<qrq> 7 jest w testing
<qrq> Czyli "stablina"
<lisu> 701 mam w robocie na windowsie, dosc ladnie sie spisuje
<qrq> W stable nie ma aktualizacji.
<qrq> Tylko poprawki.
<lisu> mialem raz testing na domowym serwerze, franca sie wysypała po 7 miesiacach
<qrq> lisu Zawsze możesz sobie odpalić binarkę :)
<lisu> dlatego teraz tylko stable, mimo starszej wersji
<lisu> qrq: binarke to czasem do testów odpalam midore
<lisu> to dopiero szybkie imo i na moim sprzecie
<qrq> lisu Mnie się kernel wysypał po update'cie ubuntu.
<qrq> Ostatnio -_-
<lisu> łomatko
<qrq> Znaczy się system się wysypał po update kernela.
<lisu> które ubu?
<qrq> 10.04
<lisu> lts?
<qrq> Muszę się nauczyć pisać po Polsku.
<qrq> System się wysypał po aktualizacji jądra systemu.
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Masło maślane.
<qrq> Tak lisu.
<qrq> LTS.
<qrq> Szlag mnie trafił szczególnie dlatego że chwaliłem się koleżance jaki to fajny system :D
<qrq> A tu bum :D
<qrq> I kernel panikuje!
<qrq> A takich numerów nie wybaczam.
<lisu> ja miałem ostatnio instalować 11.10, ale debiana ktorego mam szkoda psuc, wiec narazie nie ruszam, bo zadowolony z szybkosci jestem, a pod ubu ostatnio to ciezko przesunac okna bylo, tak klatkowało
<qrq> Tylko zauważyłem jeden mankament...
<qrq> Gnome , tak po 5 , 6 miesiącach zaczyna nieco zwalniać.
<qrq> Nie wiem z czego to wynika.
<qrq> Ale miałem tak na stacjonarnym i na laptopie.
<qrq> Dlatego teraz mam XFCE.
<nn52> qrq, i jak się XFCE sprawuje?
<lisu> a ja polecam czysty flux ;]
<piotrek_> qrq, wynika z braku rozgarnięcia właściciela.
<qrq> piotrek Sprecyzuj :)
<piotrek_> qrq, jak nie robisz bajzlu, czyścisz system ze zbędnego syfu to wszystko działa jak należy.
<qrq> piotrek_ Ja nic nie instaluje :)
<piotrek_> qrq, w takim razie gdzie celujesz w przyczynę?
<qrq> Nie wiem.
<qrq> Może coś w configach użytkownika.
<piotrek_> qrq, system sam z siebie nie zwalnia, nie spotkałem się u siebie z takim zjawiskiem.
<qrq> A ile masz pamięci RAM?
<piotrek_> 2 ddr3
<qrq> No właśnie :)
<qrq> Ja mam 512 :D
<piotrek_> :-)
<piotrek_> jakie distro?
<qrq> Debian
<qrq> Na Ubuntu było tragicznie.
<piotrek_> sid?
<qrq> Squeeze.
<piotrek_> zależy która wersja ubu i jakie środowisko
<qrq> 10.04 Gnome , po wywaleniu większości demonów było ok
<piotrek_> 10.04 to niestety ostatnia nadzieja ubu
<qrq> Wogóle teraz tak trochę nie ciekawie , gnome3 i unity :P
<piotrek_> niestety, poczekam aż się skończy wsparcie dla 10.04 i przesiadam się na OSX
<Ozil> dajcie spokuj gnome 3
<Ozil> ja korzystam od wersji 3.0 teraz est 3.2 i jest bardzo ok
<Ozil> unity fakt jest słabe ale mysle że jak będzie gnome 3.6 to unity go prześcignie jednak canonical położyło wielki nacisk
<piotrek_> spokÓj :-)
<piotrek_> Ozil, linuks ma być wolny, a jego kod otwarty, a te dwa środowiska coraz bardziej zamykają tą swobodę, jaka np. panuje przy gnome 2, a raczej ją utrudniają
<qrq> Użytkownicy linuxa dzielą się na filozofów i developerów :D
<lisu> qrq: a uzytkownicy windowsa? na developerów i loozerów?
<mati75> lisu: na lamerów i pozostałych
<dweller> o fanboyach zapomnieliście
<dweller> po obydwu stronach
<lisu> hmm to podzial jednak troszke bardziej zrónicowany x]
<qrq> mati Zapomniałeś dodać hackerów którzy pracują w Kaspersky Corp. nad nowymi wirusami :D
<mati75> qrq: true
<dweller> o, to ludzi od nwo i chemtrailsów też mamy? ;f
<qrq> dweller Bez przesady.
<qrq> A to że Kaspersky zatrudnia hackerów którzy piszą nowe wirusy nie jest żadną tajemnicą.
<qrq> A sama firma się z tym faktem nie ukrywa.
<piotrek_> crackerów*
<qrq> Mój błąd :)
<qrq> W sumie...
<piotrek_> w końcu trzeba pokazywać światu jak to oni szybko wyłapują cały syf z sieci
<julek> e tam wirusy...
<qrq> :D
<julek> podobno nastepny rok bedzie rokiem linuksa
<qrq> julek masz rację , wirusy nie istnieją :P
<piotrek_> chłopaki, do szkoły nie idziecie?
<julek> to windows odejdzie do lamusa razem z wirusami
<dweller> julek: jak każdego roku, nie? :>
<julek> dweller: dokladnie;)
<julek> piotrek_: do kturej klasy hodzisz?
<qrq>  julek Shuttleworth twierdzi że w 2016 Ubuntu będzie konkurentem dla Microshitu,
<lisu> julek: ;] hehe
<dweller> qrq: może i będzie, ale na innym polu :>
<julek> na jakichs tabletach
<qrq> Jak narazie to Ubuntu idzie mocno w interface :D
<qrq> Aż za mocno :D
 * dweller Kowalski - Irlandia zielona at Spotify
<julek> bo ten komputer z klawiatura zawsze bedzie sie kojarzyl z windowsem i przyciskiem start
<julek> chyba, ze windows 8 bedzie mial faktycznie inny interfejs
<lisu> qrq: ja bym wolał, aby poszło w "speed" wtedy windows by sie wyłożył
<soee> hm orientuje sie ktos jak sie nazywa taki opens ource system do zarzadzania dokumentami, jendnoczesnej edycji przez kilak soob online etc, cos chyba "eye" ale nie moge sobie przypomniec :>
<dweller> lisu: zainwestuj w ssd
<qrq> I co z tego że 30% W7 to Ubuntu :P
<qrq> Czy raczej mówiąc ogólnie Linux.
<lisu> dweller: jeszcze nie teraz, ssd dobre, ale podobno jeszcze jednak 'gubią' dane
<piotrek_> julek, ja już szkołę skończyłem, jestem 'programistą' :-)
<dweller> lisu: sandforce gubi dane
<dweller> inne nie
<dweller> przynajmniej mi nie zgubiły jak testowałem
<lisu> dweller: nie wiem, wyczytałem w jakims brukowcu
<dweller> jak będe miał wolne fundusze
<julek> nie chce mi sie trollowac:(
<qrq> Trza opublikować kod żródłowy W7 :P
<dweller> to ląduje u mnie 128GB SSD
<julek> jesien, swiatla mniej...
<lisu> dweller: dla mnie ssd zapodac to lapa to nie problem, ale boje sie wlasnie o dane, wole poczekac, az ssd stana sie bardziej popularne, jak narazie to jest jednak testowa sprawa
<julek> mi by w sumie wystarczyl ssd 8G na system
<julek> dane moga byc na hdd
<dweller> lisu: jak nie robisz backupów na bierząco to ryzyko nie wzrasta
<lisu> julek: no w zasadzie dobrze radzisz, ale takie 32GB/64gb to całkiem wystarczająca sprawa + serwer z reszta danych
<dweller> bo talerz może Ci się rozwalić w każdej chwili przez wadę fabryczną
<dweller> po prostu "o jedno uruchomienie" za dużo
<dweller> aj
<dweller> talerz --> HDD
<lisu> dweller: niezbadane są wyroki twardzieli
<qrq> Znacie jakiś dobry program do backupu partycji?
<lisu> dd
<julek> dd
<dweller> rsync
<dweller> ;)
<lisu> ale dd z macierzami juz nie takie halo
<qrq> A coś z gui :D
<lisu> guidd
<lisu> x]
<lisu> joke
<julek> winrar
<qrq> Nabrałem się.
<qrq> :D
<dweller> qrq: man dd
<dweller> ;)
<lisu> chyba gparted potrafiło kopiować partycje... ale nie pamietam
<dweller> potrafiło
<dweller> ale nie do pliku
<qrq> A Mondo?
 * julek kupil sobie plyte Dire Straits - Brothers in arms
<qrq> Wolę PF z Watersem :P
<julek> no tak...
<dweller> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wkXufnY_Z0
 * dweller to chce
<julek> a wlasnie zastanawialem sie nad pros&cons
<julek> za 50zl widzialem
<qrq> Ale DS mają nieźle nagrane technicznie albumy.
<lisu> łomatko, szkoda ze nie za 50Euraków
<julek> qrq: zalezy od wydania i stanu...;)
 * dweller stwierdził że nie opłaca sie kupowac płyt
<dweller> lepiej pójść na koncert, więcej z tego będą mieli
<julek> mowie o winylach oczywiscie;)
<dweller> ah
<lisu> ostatnio chyba pare stówek na treści multimedialne to wydałem na startreka... ale to juz jakis czas temu było, od tamtej port nic nowego ;/
<qrq> Np. ten cały remastering wszystkich albumów Floydów.... "Why Pink Floyd?" to porażka.
<julek> qrq: wlasnie sie nad tym zastanawialem, czy nie kupic cos
<qrq> Jak jesteś chociaż trochę audiofilem to lepiej nie :P
<julek> hmm... wlasciwie to niby nie jestem...
<julek> chociaz widze roznice
<julek> na winylach jest wyrazna;)
 * lisu ma do sprzedania adapter na winyle technicsa sl-q202 jakby ktos był zainteresowany
<julek> bo miedzy mp3 i flac to roznicy nie slysze
<julek> lisu: moze ja jestem...
<julek> lisu: pm?
<lisu> odpalałem jakis miesiac temu to chyba koncowka mocy poszła w nim, ale nie jestem pewien, bo moze wzmacniak do którego podpialem ograniczal moc, przez to troche cicho grało
<lisu> zapraszam
<qrq> Najlepsze wydania albumów Floydów to MFSL i Japońskie CBS / Sony Records.
<qrq> julek Pomiędzy 320 kbps a wave ciężko usłyszeć nawet na dobrym sprzęcie.
<qrq> Np Dark Side ma świetny analogowy mastering MFSL.
<qrq> Żadnego EQ.
<qrq> Poprostu "czysty" transfer z taśmy matki.
<qrq> Dlatego jest tak cicho :)
<qrq> Track Peak Levels: 29.3 / 34.1 / 39.2 / 40.3 / 41.5 / 56.3 / 49.2 / 57.8 / 52.9 / 60.0
<qrq> A w tym nowym masteringu 40.6 / 92.8 / 99.5 / 96.6 / 98.4 / 100 / 90.6 / 100 / 99.7 / 100
<qrq> Prawie o 100% głośniej niż na oryginalnym nagraniu.
<julek> qrq: ja mam dark side polskie
<julek> i jest jakies "plaskie";)
<qrq> Seles? :D
<julek> ?
<qrq> Jakie wydawnictwo?
<julek> no polskie nagrania, muza
<julek> z 1988
<qrq> Nie rozumiem.
<qrq> Kto wydał?
<julek> chodzi o "dark side of the moon"?
<qrq> Tak.
<julek> to mam na winylu wydane w 1988 przez polskie nagrania
<julek> brzmi kiepsko;)
<qrq> Napewno.
<julek> oczywiscie sluchana chyba z 1000 razy
<qrq> To chyba pirackie wydanie :)
<julek> ale zawsze byla kiepska:)
<julek> wlasnie nie
<julek> przez to polskie nagrania upadly
<julek> bo nagle zaczely placic za licencje
<julek> tak swoja droga mam tez np. "...but seriously" Phila Collinsa z 1991 z polskich nagran i brzmi doskonale
 * dweller Infected Mushroom - Project 100 at Clementine
 * lisu zmyka - czołem o>
<dweller> o/
<qrq> http://pinkfloydarchives.com/DPoLPPF.htm
<julek> qrq: mam pierwsze
<julek> tloczenie
<julek> ale jakos nawet nie chce mi sie kupowac lepszego
<qrq> Słyszałeś inny mastering niż ten?
<julek> tak
<julek> sluchalem nawet japonskiego wydania
<julek> na dobrym sprzecie
<qrq> Ten 2011 to już totalny kosmos...
<qrq> Ale na minus :D
<qrq> Ja mam MFSL.
<julek> w ogole zacznijmy od tego, ze ja nie jestem jakims wielkim pasjonatem, mam tylko kilka plyt i slucham od czasu do czasu, kupuje sobie jakies tanie
<qrq> A 35DP WYWH kupiłem za 1200 zł -_-
<julek> ja mam 2 wywh, oba niemieckie, jedno kupilem za 30, jedno za 10:)
<qrq> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PINK-FLOYD-WISH-YOU-WERE-HERE-JAPAN-GOLD-CD-3500yen-35DP-1ST-PRESS-/300603610130?pt=Music_CDs&hash=item45fd5f1412
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6zl4wuw> (at www.ebay.com)
<qrq> Tutaj jest nieco droższe :D
<julek> omg
<qrq> Parę lat temu kilka kopii było na ebayu.
<qrq> I było taniej.
<qrq> A teraz tylko ten facet chce sprzedać.
<julek> nie rozumiem jak mozna tyle zaplacic za cyfrowy nosnik
<qrq> julek Ja bym tyle nie zapłacił :D
<julek> mozna sobie to przegrac na plyte za 50gr i bedzie brzmialo tak samo
<qrq> Szczególnie że facet ma w opisie że płyta bardzo zrysowana -_-
<qrq> Tylko to wydanie za 10 lat będzie jeszcze droższe :)
<qrq> Bo ono oryginalnie kosztowało ok 500 zł
<julek> o ile ktos bedzie sprzedawal:)
<julek> bo jak bedzie lezalo na polce to dalej bedzie jedynie zmarnowane 1200
<julek> i o ile znajdzie sie kupiec
<qrq> Tu nie chodzi o to że to pierwsze wydanie na CD.
<qrq> Tylko to najlepszy mastering tego albumu.
<qrq> 30% więcej słychać niż w tym nowym masteringu :)
<qrq> z 2011.
<julek> ok... ale czy jakosc sie pogorszy jak skopiujesz to na plyte za 50gr?
<qrq> A ten jest z 82.
<qrq> Tak.
<julek> przeciez to nosnik cyfrowy
<julek> wydadza reedycje i bedzie przmiec identycznie co do bita
<qrq> reedycję czego?
<julek> mowie, ze moga wydac jeszcze raz ta plyte
<qrq> Ten mastering?
<julek> tak
<julek> *brzmiec, omg... az sie przerazilem
<dweller> qrq: skoro to jest nośnik cyfrowy to jakość nie może się pogorszyć w wyniku jego odczytu ;f
<qrq> Wątpię :)
<julek> rozumiem, ze mozna sporo zaplacic za winylowa plyte
<julek> bo tutaj nie da sie tego powtorzyc
<julek> wydadza to w ubuntu music store:)
<qrq> dweller Teoretycznie tak :)
<qrq> dweller Tak samo jak rodzaj kabla zasilającego wzmacniacz nie ma wpływu na jakość dzwięku :)
<qrq> A jednak jest inaczej -_-.
<Ciaho> a ma wplyw?
<qrq> Tak.
<Ciaho> niby jak?
<julek> hmm... jak widze kable hdmi za ciezkie pieniadze z pozlacanymi koncowkami to chce mi sie smiac...:)
<julek> mam 3m kabel hdmi z reala za 15 zl
<qrq> Ciaho Dynamika dzwięku jest inna.
<Ciaho> julek, przecież pozłacany kabel daje lepszy obraz :D
<julek> czy gdybym kupil 1m z pozlacanymi koncowkami za 500 (audiofilski) to byloby lepiej?
<qrq> julek Nie o to chodzi czy pozłacany czy nie.
<Ciaho> mówisz o kablu co daje prąd do wzmacniacza?
<qrq> Ciaho Tak.
<julek> Ciaho: no, piksel koloru 000000 jest bardziej czarny:)
<Ciaho> ;D
<Ciaho> qrq, to w takim wypadku cała instalacja ma wpływ na to
<jacekowski> julek: 15zl?
<qrq> Oczywiście że ma :)
<jacekowski> julek: przeplaciles
<Ciaho> ba nawet to czy sąsiad odkurza ma wpływ
<julek> jacekowski: tanszego 3m nie znalazlem
<qrq> Ciaho W testach zakres dzwięku się nie pokrywa.
<julek> jacekowski: a i tak inni placa wiecej i sa przekonani, ze maja lepszy sygnal
<jacekowski> http://www.rapidonline.com/Cables-Connectors/Gold-plated-HDMI-lead-123509/?sid=e6e57978-b2b4-4f37-859e-514682ec8e06
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ko99qk> (at www.rapidonline.com)
<qrq> Ciaho I to w testach w labolatoriach.
<jacekowski> HDMI Lead Gold Plated 3m16-1361£4.32
<jacekowski> za 21pln masz pozlacany
<jacekowski> HDMI Lead 3m Nickel Plated35-4464£2.27
<jacekowski> za 11 pln zwykly niklowy
<julek> jacekowski: moj tez niby pozlacany, ale ja w to nie wierze
<julek> w ogole nie widzialem zadnego niklowego
<qrq> W każdym razie ja nie mam audiofilskiego sprzętu.
<julek> ja mam gdzies w domu audiofilski wzmacniacz lampowy
<julek> wbudowany w gramofon bambino
<jacekowski> ja mam nieaudiofilska lampe na suficie
<jacekowski> i swieci
<qrq> To po byku audioilski :D
<julek> jest ktos z was hipsterem? oddam tanio
<qrq> Ja jestem gangsterem :D
<qrq> Muszę się wam pochwalić :D
<julek> :)
<qrq> Ostatnio kupiłem sobie nową kartę :D
<qrq> GeForce 2 400 MX
<julek> ile dales?
<qrq> 10 zł
<qrq> Ale nowa!
<qrq> W folii :D
<julek> heh... w worek z biedronki zawinieta?:)
<qrq> Kumpel miał na magazynie.
<julek> ja mialem gf2pro
<qrq> Właściwie to ja ją wykopałem.
<julek> i bardzo milo wspominam ta karte
<qrq> Podoba mi się że nie ma wiatraczka.
<qrq> Sam radiator.
<qrq> Filmy w 720p płynnie chodzą :)
<qrq> Cóż że sterowniki Nvidia 93 :D
<qrq> Wiecie chociaż jak jest radiator po angielsku?
<julek> 96
<julek> moj gf2pro chodzil ze sterownikami 71
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Wogóle są teraz jakieś nowe karty które korzystają tylko z radiatora?
<qermit> qrq: ATI są
<qermit> oczywiście nie z najwyższej półki, ale nowe
<qrq> Znasz jakiś model?
<qrq> Jutro poszukam.
<qrq> Dobranoc.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-08
<Lasoty> witam
<bastetmilo> heloł
<mati75> ave
<gjm> Cześć.
<Leon> witam
<Leon> czy swiezo po instalacji ubuntu aby dzialal pulpit zdalny (ubuntu jest serwerem) trzeba cos dodatkowo instalowac?
<Leon> mam opcje w menu wspoldzielenie pulpitu aczkolwiek po konfiguracji dalej nie moge wbic z windowsa
<shpaq> to ubuntu może być serwerem rdp?
<Leon> ok, faktycznie wszystko dziala, w kliencie remmina przestawilem z rdp na vnc okazuje sie ze zdalny dziala
<Leon> probowalem udostepniac port 3389 i 5900 w routerze z tomato i niestety nie daje rady wbic z windowsowego klienta pulpitu zdalnego
<Leon> prawie wszystko juz smiga za pomoca vncviewer na win poza tym ze wczyta pierwszy obraz i dalej juz go nie odswieza jak cos wlacze
<Leon> ale to pewnie wina tego programu
<Lasoty> Leon: wyłącz efekty pulpitu, albo włącz unity 2d
<Leon> dzieki
<Leon> Lasoty: rzeczywiscie zaczelo dzialac dopiero po przelogowaniu na ubuntu2d
<Lasoty> Leon: to dobrze :)
<Leon> dzieki za pomoc
<qermit> bastetmilo: a może wpadniesz do nas na spirytus?
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie.
<qermit> 96%
<qermit> nie byle co
<qermit> prosto z gorzelni
<mick_> Witam serdecznie. Czy ktoś wie może o jakiś zmianach w repozytoriach thunderbirda. Od 3 dni wywala błąd przyaktualizacji systemu.
<mick_> Pozdrawiam
<qermit> mick_: próbowałeś aktualizować z konsoli?
<mick_> tak jest to samo
<qermit> mick_: a jaki masz komunikat?
<qermit> (w konsoli)
<mick_> Zaraz napiszę , bo najlepiej pokazał bym zrzyt ale sie nie da
<qermit> jak coś długiego to wklej na jakiegoś nopaste
<qermit> jak obrazek to wklej na wstaw.org
<mick_> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9amppga> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<mick_> takie rzeczy wychodzą
<qermit> wygląda na to że zepsuli :)
<mick_> Też mi się tak wydaje bo kiedyś przy wersji chyba 13 było podobnie
<mick_> Więc czekamy aż naprawią bo nic nie idzie zrobić???
<qermit> moment
<wormux29> Witam. Mam pytanie. Czy jest możliwość, aby automatycznie był uruchamiany jakiś skrypt lub program podczas podłączania zasilacza do laptopa.
<qermit> mick_: wygląda na to że przymkneli to ppa
<qermit> mick_: dlaczego potrzebujesz tego ppa thunderbird-stable?
<mick_> Zawsze go miałem i nic się nie działo. Myślałem że z niego jesta aktualizowany thunderbird
<qermit> mick_: usuń to repo najlepiej, bo z tego co czytałem stable jest w głównym drzewie
<mick_> ok tak zrobię
<qermit> pozostała tylko chyba gałąź next
<mick_> dobra wywalę i zobaczę co się dzieje
<mick_> spoko wywaliłem i przy aktualizacji zadnych błedów już nie ma
<mick_> Dzięki wszystki za pomoc
<wormux29> Witam. Jak wykryć kiedy podłączany jest zasilacz do laptopa i przy jego podłączeniu uruchomić dany skrypt lub program.
<DaZ> w sumie acpi to widzi :v
<gjm> wormux29: Gotowca nie będzie ale sprawdź wynik "acpi -a" przy podłączonym i odłączonym zasilaczu.
<wormux29> stan umiem sprawdzić i robie to tak: cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC0/state Chodzi mi o to w jaki sposób zrobić aby automatycznie podczas zmiany statusu z on-line na off-line wykonywany był dany skrypt oraz przy zmianie z off-line na on-line aby był uruchomiony inny skrypt.
<DaZ> gjm nubuje >:
<DaZ> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acpid
<gjm> Nawet nie mam acpid
<qermit> instalował ktoś z was jsig CAS?
<filar> o/
<filar> Są jakieś szanse, że catalyst 12.9 jak już wyjdzie wersja finalna, to będzie w miarę dobrze wspierał kartę amd hd7670m na xorgu 1.13 i jądrze 3.5? Teraz to jest katastrofa, na starszym xorgu działa trochę lepiej, ale i tak znacznie gorzej niżby mógł działać. To chyba nie ma nawet pełnego wsparcia OpenGL teraz.
<dj_oko> jaki ja muszę być strasznie głupi, skoro od trzech godzin nie umiem postawić symfony2
<mateusz> dj_oko: a w czym problem?
<Wilczek> Belzebub: ping
<filar> cześć tigesso
<filar> to ty z QN?
<tigesso> tak filar
<gjm> 19:28 [QuakeNet] -!- Filar [~Filar@upior.nazgul.edu.pl]
<gjm> 19:29 [QuakeNet] -!- tigesso [~n@tigesso.users.quakenet.org]
<gjm> I na freenode się znaleźli.
<gjm> No tak, bo tam nie ma polskiego kanału Ubuntu <;
 * qermit postawił CAS
<jacekowski> CAS?
<dj_oko> oo, single login
<qermit> centralny serwer uwierzytelniania
<dj_oko> lubię takie rozwiązania
<qermit> ja też
<mateusz> cześć, mam pytanie, miał ktoś z was problem z zainstalowaniem sterowników do urządzenia wilofunkcyjnego Samsung CLX-3175 fw, z oficjalnych drukarka działa ale skaner nie...
<qermit> skaner może nie działać
<qermit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660550
<mateusz> ;/
<mateusz> qermit: w sensie że w ogóle nie ma możliwości, dostęp do drukarki mam tylko po wifi a tu jakiś trik dla USB widzę
<jacekowski> wiekszosc takich urzadzen nie dziala w pelni po wifi
<jacekowski> znaczy sie drukowac mozna
<jacekowski> ale nie skanowac
<mateusz> ;/
<mateusz> samsung widzę ma jakiś support livechat, właśnie zgłosiłem temat i czekam na pomoc
<mateusz> zobaczymy co powiedzą
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> skaner nie dziala po wifi
<jacekowski> niezaleznie od systemu
<mateusz> tzn pod żadnym linuxem czy że w ogóle?
<mateusz> na win7 mam smartthru4 i działa skaner
<jacekowski> po wifi?
<jacekowski> sane musi miec po usb
<jacekowski> albo czyms takim
<mateusz> na windowsie po wifi działa bez problemu
<jacekowski> a na linuxie nie
<jacekowski> nic nowego
<mateusz> ;/
<tajwanuser> cze
<dj_oko> na windowsie producent dostarcza program, który komunikuje się z tym urządzeniem przy użyciu proprietary undocumented retarded protocol i sterownik ma w tej komunikacji wkład rzędu 5%
<dj_oko> sterownik linuksowy, czyli usermodowy plik opisu urządzenia, czy czego tam używa CUPS/*.ppd i Sane służą tylko do komunikacji po standardowych protokołach
<dj_oko> czyli drukowanie(do urządzenia o fizycznym adresie sprzętu/sieciowym) i skanowanie(z urządzenia podpiętego na sztywno)
<dj_oko> nie ma takiej zabawki do skanowania
<dj_oko> co ja tyle gadam
<dj_oko> jakoś mi się zebrało.
<mateusz> jacekowski: gość pytał mnie z 5 razy co 5min czy jeszcze chwilę poczekam, chyba myślał że nie wytrzymam po czym powiedział że sprawdził dwa razy i nie wyszły żadne sterowniki...
<kusza> Witam serdecznie. Ma ktos ochote pomoc mi z instalacja Gruba na ubuntu 12.04 lts?
 * ftpd nie umie grub2.
<ftpd> A to się samo nie się?
<ftpd> ;-)
<kusza> mam pendriva z black track i siedze kombinujac ale ze swiezy jestem to nie wiem co dalej robic
<kusza> korzystalem z tutoriala ale bledy wyplul terminal i tyle
<kusza> mozna tu wklejac logi?
<ftpd> Nie.
<kusza> Przy instalacji grub nie widzi partycji tylko caly dysk. Zna moze ktos przyczyne?? Z gory dziekuje za wszelka pomoc.
<dj_oko> jak 'nie widzi'?
<spoofy> Dobrywieczór :) Chciałbym się zapytać jak zainstalować compiza na debian wheezy. Paczki ze stable cały czas się plują o jakieś zależności.
<dj_oko> należy ich wysłuchać i spełnić zależności
<spoofy> dj_oko: tak tylko xfce to nie gnome ;)
<spoofy> nvm.. paczki z sid'a zalatwily sprawe
<jacekowski> dj_oko: problem jest taki ze nie ma standardowych protokolow do skanowania
<jacekowski> dj_oko: i ze skanowaniem masz ten problem, ze po sieci to nie jest zbyt wygodne
<jacekowski> dj_oko: bo musisz cos wlozyc do skanera, wrocic do komputera, zeskanowac, wrocic do skanera i wyjac to co skanujesz
<jacekowski> dj_oko: dlatego jesli takie urzadzenia maja skanowanie sieciowe jest to robione na zasadzie takiej ze skaner sam wysyla to na maila ktorego sobie wpiszesz albo na ftp albo cos takiego
<z3n0n> Witam, potrzebny prosty odtwarzacz taki jak audacious który miałby opcje nagrania strumienia radia internetowego. Taką opcje widziałem w programie aimp pod windows.
<z3n0n> Potrzebuje coś dla laika, wiem że jest streamriper ale potrzebuję coś bardzo prostego co jednocześnie odtwarza i nagrywa jak AIMP.
<jacekowski> no znikl za szybko, powiedzialbym mu zeby windowsa zainstalowal
<mateusz> jacekowski: qermit mi przesłał link o 20:23 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11680651&postcount=13 ten post pomógł i skaner działa przez WIFI!
<dj_oko> "If I cared, I'd say I'm impressed"
<mateusz> dziwne, ale prawdziwe
<mateusz> nic pora spać, cya
<krzywyzielarz> Witam, szanownych kolegów.Jestem dość zielony - dopiero zaczynam z ubuntu, Mam mały problem z moim Ubuntu serwer 11.10, mianowicie dokupiłem dodatkową kartę sieciową żeby mieć dwa interfejsy sieciowe. lecz karta którą dołożyłem nie startuje automatycznie z systemem, muszę za każdym razem uruchamiać ją poleceniem 'ifconfig eth1 up' co zrobić aby karta startowała wraz z systemem.
<krzywyzielarz> ?
<marthinus> krzywyzielarz: czytaj manuale ;]
<krzywyzielarz> xD
<krzywyzielarz> Wiem że wiece, wystarczy że powiesz jakie hasło musze żucić w google i już sobie poradzę.
<marthinus> btw, po co ci dwa interfejsy sieciowe?
<krzywyzielarz> bo będę robił router z mojego starego kompa.
<jacekowski> krzywyzielarz: dodac do /etc/network/interfaces
<jacekowski> i zarzuc sobie rowniez slownik ortograficzny
<krzywyzielarz> przepraszam za błędy.
<Xanthia> hej, co to może być, mam zajęte 8,7GB a w Home zajęte 4,5GB :/ Gdzie się podziała reszta?
<Xanthia> tak to wygląda http://i.imgur.com/LHaRD.png
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-09
<krzywyzielarz> Dziękuję ślicznie wszystko śmiga, mam teraz interfejs eth0 wolny w obu znaczeniach tego słowa. eth0 100Mb/s posłuży mi w przyszłości do połączenia PPPoE a router z ADSL2+ jako most. Interfejs  eth1  do switha 1Gb/s 8 portowego. Do switcha podepnę inny router z wi-fi ,,N" ażeby był dostęp bezprzewodowy w obrębie domu. chcę żeby server buforował strony najczęściej odwiedzane, to nazywa się bramą proxy? tak?.
<krzywyzielarz>   Bo internet w godzinach szczytu dostaje czkawki,
<krzywyzielarz> Dziękuję za pomoc i za atak na mój router. Wysyłał mi tyle raportów na email o nie udanym logowaniu że się zawiesił xD, pewnie jeszcze nie raz tu zajrzę. zmieniam IP.  Dobranoc.
<Leon> czytalem ze w gnome3 zrezygnowano z wygaszacza ekranu. chcialbym zmienic czas idle aby wylaczalo ekran pozniej. czy ktos wie w ktorej galezi gconfa moge przestawic ten czas?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Leon> bry
<Lasoty> witam
<bastetmilo> hej Lasoty
<ChaosEngine> hej
<Lasoty> ;D
<bastetmilo> co tam panowie słychać w pracy?
<bastetmilo> U mnie deadline goni, a ja już jestem w plecy 24h :>
<DeXTeD> Standard - obijam się i czytam jakieś artykuły :)
<DeXTeD> placehold.it padł?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: e tam deadline ;D
<lisu> rew
<lisu> re
<afgdsgh> witam
<trololo_> jak ubuntu mi nie wykrywa kompa z windowsem w sieci to moge sprobowac dostac sie do niego po ip? np w windows->uruchom \\192.168.1.x
<trololo_> a w ubuntu?
<lisu> trololo_: smb://192.168.1.x
<afgdsgh> jak chodzi ubuntu na raspberry pi?
<trololo_> to jest ogolna komenda czy musze smigac do tego katalogu z samba?
<trololo_> pytam bo obecnie jestem na innym kompie
<lisu> trololo_: to wpisuszesz w nautilusie, tudzież w caja, w pasku adresu, tam gdzie wyświetlana jest ścieżka.
<lisu> trololo_: jak nie wiesz co i jak, to naduś ctrl _ l
<lisu> ctrl + L (małe L)
<trololo_> okej dzieki wielkie za info
<trololo_> elo
<jacekowski> afgdsgh: slabo
<jacekowski> afgdsgh: rpi to bardzo slabe urzadzenie
<jacekowski> afgdsgh: kazdy androidowy smartfon zrobiony w ciagu ostatnich 3 lat jest szybszy od rpi
<afgdsgh> aha rozumiem, to wina optymalizacji oprogramowania, czy samego urządzenia?
<jacekowski> urzadzenia
<jacekowski> to jest slaby procesor
<jacekowski> malo ramu
<jacekowski> malo wszystkiego
<lisu> ...dlatego (ekhm) tani... mozna powidziec
<jacekowski> + rpi nie jest takie tanie
<jacekowski> samorpi to $35, + karta pamieci + zasilacz + jakas obudowa + jakas klawiatura
<Drathir> bry...
<Belzebub> jacekowski: rPI nadaje się jako compcar
<jacekowski> slabo
<jacekowski> a poza tym
<jacekowski> komputer w aucie?
<jacekowski> a na droge to juz patrzec nie bedzie komu
<wormux29> Witam. Czy jest możliwość, aby przy podłączaniu zewnętrznego monitora do laptopa (VGA) obraz był automatycznie przełączany na niego. Dodatkowo przy odłączaniu monitora, obraz powinien być z powrotem przełączony na ekran laptopa. Czy można sobie z tym poradzić bez nieskończonej pętli w bashu ? Do przełączania używam xrandr.
<lisu> Witaj, nie prościej użyć klawiszy funkcyjnych?
<wormux29> tak mam zrobione teraz + skrypt w autostarcie ktory sprawdza czy cos jest na VGA. Chciałbym jednak, aby cały czas było to kontrolowane :) i była podejmowana odpowiednia akcja
<wormux29> acpi_listen nie wyłapuje odłączenia/podłączenia wtyczki do VGA
<lisu> xrandr wyłapuje?
<wormux29> tak
<wormux29> działa mi przełączanie i wykrywanie sprzętu, ale chciałbym, aby to działało automatycznie.
<lisu> automatycznie, czy może byc opóźnienie 1 minutowe?
<lisu> musze spadac, juz późno, bye
<jacekowski> odpalilbym jakiegos udev_monitor albo cos takiego
<jacekowski> albo jakis dbus monitor
<jacekowski> i popatrzec czy gdzies event nie przychodzi
<wormux29> no coś się dzieje. Wykonałem udevadm monitor --property
<wormux29> dzięki za pomoc dam teraz radę to zrobić
<gjm> Cześć.
<qermit> o/
<BlessJah> działo się coś ciekawego ostatnio?
<garr> warszawa się wali
<qermit> etam prszesadzasz
<gjm> Tyś widział.
<BlessJah> heh, w sumie racja
<BlessJah> radia nie slucham, to nie wiem co sie w swiecie dzieje
<BlessJah> tyle co w metrze napisza
<qermit> to ta gazeta jeszcze wychodzi?
<garr> tak
<garr> i dalej jest za darmo
<garr> i dalej jest kiczowata
<gjm> Morowo.
<BlessJah> garr: jest horoskop, krzyżówka i żart, to z pozytywów
<BlessJah> no i jest co poczytać na wykładzie
<garr> żarty to suchary
<garr> ale krzyżówka jest, i owszem
<kichawa> jak spolonizowac ubu przez konsole?
<gjm> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" i wybierasz pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
<gjm> "sudo apt-get install language-pack-pl language-pack-pl-base"
<kichawa> gjm: chyba odwrotnie ?
<gjm> No może i odwrotnie.
<kichawa> hmmm pytanie iirc wyklikujac nie podajesz juz jezyka
<kichawa> wiec dlaczego tu musisz ;D
<kichawa> ech
<gjm> No widzisz, takie szprytne ale nie do końca.
<kichawa> gjm: kiedys iirc wywalal po zainstalowaniu ze Twoj jezzyk nie jest do konca zainstalowany zrob update etc
<kichawa> teraz musze remotly ubu spolonizowac
<kichawa> stad moje pytanie
<kichawa> jak zwykle docsy ubu mnie irytuja ;D
<gjm> Z tymi language packami nie jestem pewien, ale masz apt-get cache search jak coś.
<kichawa> ta to juz kiedys oblookalem
<kichawa> bo apt-get search byc nie moglo ;)
<kichawa> aptitude search chyba dalej dziala
<kichawa> gjm: tylko ja chce kompleksowe rozwiazanie
<gjm> Kompleksowo to bym musiał odpalić wirtualkę i sprawdzić :)
<kichawa> hehe ;)
<kichawa> tez kiedys mialem ubu na vboxie
<kichawa> ale jedyne co raz w m-c zrobilem to update/upgrade i stwierdzilem ze to nie ma sensu ;(
<kichawa> ale raz na rok sie przydaje ;(
<gjm> No ja postawiłem tylko żeby jak ktoś o coś pyta to mieć jak sprawdzić.
<gjm> I czasem ukraść jakiś pomysł.
<kichawa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<kichawa> na bogato
<kichawa> gjm: skad masz te hinty
<kichawa> ?
<mayesto> powitać wszystkich
<kichawa> locale mam wszystkie na LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<mayesto> powiedzcie mi, mam taki problem, jak zamienic dyski kolejnoscia?
<mayesto> sda -> sdb i sdb -> sda
<gjm> kichawa: Z guglów.
<kichawa> zmien porty sata ;p ;D
<mayesto> nie wchodzi to w gre, gdyz jeden dysk mam pod plyte podpiety pod ate a drugi przez kontroler saty
<kichawa> gjm: mnie ta strona https://help.ubuntu.com/ zawsze irytuje nic nie moge znalezc poczciwego
<kichawa> lol
<kichawa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HebrewLocalizationHowto
<gjm> aptitude search pl | grep language | grep pack
<gjm> To instalujesz.
<gjm> No wiadomo że wybierasz kde/gnome
<kichawa> ?
<gjm> No nieważne, będziesz wiedział co zainstalować ;)
<gjm> kichawa: http://blog.bluetrain.pl/polskie-locale-i-utf-8-na-ubuntu
<kichawa> gjm: bez jaj ;)
<gjm> Tzn.?
<BlessJah> ech, pozyczyć komuś pena
<BlessJah> firework.mp3.exe: Trojan.Sirefef-6 FOUND
<dweller> BlessJah: bo jak postajesz z powrotem to robisz zapobiegawczo format
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-10
<qermit> Stirlitz: wiesz coś może na temat błędów w openssl na ubuntu 12.04?
<qermit> openssl s_client -connect rapid.ise.pw.edu.pl:8443
<qermit> CONNECTED(00000003)
<qermit> 139846267627168:error:14077438:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:tlsv1 alert internal error:s23_clnt.c:724:
<qermit> Stirlitz: takie coś otrzymuję
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> mam problem ze spolczeeniem ubuntu
<grek1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1270601/
<grek1> mialem zainstalowane kubuyntu doinstalowalem ubuntu dekstop
<grek1> i cos nie chce isc
<bastetmilo> ktoś widział szkodnik??
<grek1> uszkodzonym pakietemn jest language-pack-gnome-pl-base
<grek1> w moemencie zaznaczenia do isntalacji , i mowi zeby naprawicd uiszkodzone ale nie widze innych udzdzonych
<grek1> wie ktos jakto naprawioc ?
<grek1> language-pack-gnome-pl-base : Wymaga: language-pack-gnome-pl i odwrotnie
<grek1> jak wiec zainstalowac 2 na raz ?
<grek1> Następujące pakiety mają niespełnione zależności:
<grek1>  language-pack-gnome-pl-base : Wymaga: language-pack-gnome-pl (>= 1:12.04+20120801) ale 1:12.04+20120417 ma zostać zainstalowany
<grek1>                                W konflikcie z: language-pack-gnome-pl (< 1:12.04+20120801) ale 1:12.04+20120417 ma zostać zainstalowany
<grek1> E: Nie udało się naprawić problemów, zatrzymano uszkodzone pakiety.
<Lasoty> grek1: spróbuj najpierw zrobić update pakietów i zobacz czy wszystkie repozytoria są dostępne
<Lasoty> grek1: następnie napraw uszkodzone pakiety "sudo apt-get install -f"
<BlessJah> dweller: a tam, bede wpinal do roznych komputerow i zaczekam az ich antywirusy same oczyszcza
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a co virustotal mowi
<BlessJah> zaraz wysle
<BlessJah> mówi, że bardzo szybko mi wyczyszczą tego pena
<BlessJah> This file was already analysed by VirusTotal on  2012-06-01 13:52:38.
<BlessJah> Detection ratio:  38/42
<BlessJah> https://www.virustotal.com/file/c21a71ff7ad0436ce76a20e02e5a616f3ef7849261f37d809214618df87d13b6/analysis/1349860341/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8afhelx> (at www.virustotal.com)
<BlessJah> zastanawiam się, skąd to mam, skoro każdy antywir wykryw
<dj_oko> wirusy autorunowe?
<dj_oko> myślałem, że to już passe
<BlessJah> powiedzmy
<BlessJah> siedzial w pliku fireworks.mp3.exe, to jest jeszcze bardziej passe
<czester> £±æ¿ê - kwiaty czy ok?
<ftpd> Cześć hipsterze.
<qermit> czester: ?
<qermit> czester: chyba kwiaty
<qermit> Przekliniak: utf-test
<qermit> Przekliniak: utf8
<BlessJah> `utf
<BlessJah> przekliniak sie znowu popsul
<qermit> `utf
<qermit> BlessJah: muszę się nim zająć
<BlessJah> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=820 ttl=46 time=5521 ms
<qermit> mały
<qermit> kiedyś miałem po 30000 i nie płakałem
<BlessJah> jestem jak kim dotcom
<TheNumb> Wy i te wasze goglowe dnsy <:
<TheNumb> BlessJah: też jesteś frajerem i grasz w modern warfare 3? :D
<ftpd> Ja grałem.
<ftpd> Ale tylko w singlu.
<ftpd> Lubię modern Warfare.
<TheNumb> MW2 jest kewl
<TheNumb> MW3 już nie
<TheNumb> Ale i tak black ops było najlepsze
<gjm> \o
<Belzebub> o/
<Matan> bry
<dj_oko> 174MB aktualizacji do Windows 8
<dj_oko> czuję się, jak na Fedorze Rawhide
<sysek> (:
<bastetphone> poznan!!!
<sysek> warszawa !
<bastetphone> ej, gdzie ta szkodnik
<wormux29> Witam. Mam pytanie. Jak z takiego zapisu 1920x1080 można wyciągnąć dwie liczby 1920 oraz 1080. Problem jest taki, że czasami zamiast 1920x1080 może pojawić się 800x600. Chodzi o to, aby wyciąć od początku do znaku "x" oraz po znaku "x" do końca.
<wormux29> aa ok dałem radę cut -f1 -d "x"
<jacekowski> ale po co cut?
<qermit> wormux29: poczytaj o advanced bash scripting guide
<jacekowski> od tego sa regexy
<qermit> %% np
<wormux29> od kogo info
<wormux29> oj nie tutaj.
<wormux29> zaraz sobie poczytam :)
<dj_oko> seduj, grepuj, awkuj, bashuj i perluj
<dj_oko> we Unix now.
<Morfeusz888> cześć
<filar> da się jakoś sprawdzić checksum bootowalnego pendrive? powinien być taki sam jak pliku iso z którego był nagrany??
<qermit> filar: niekoniecznie
<filar> ok
<jacekowski> filar: nie
<BlessJah> `scina
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> `utf
<BlessJah> qermit: prawie, prawie
<gjm> Się nie baw.
<BlessJah> hum?
<gjm> Hrum.
<BlessJah> znowu ktoś chlewik otwarty zostawił?
<gjm> Bo nie posprzątałeś.
<garr> 1st
<garr> ktoś wie jakie gcc jest na 11.04 i 11.10?
<garr> dobra, na distrowatch se sprawdziłem
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-11
<Matan> bry
<zelas> witam
<zelas> ma ktos moze ubuntu na dysku ssd?
<Lasoty> nie, ale zadaj pytanie, to może ktoś odpowie
<Ashiren> bardziej konkretne pytanie*
<zelas> interesuje mnie ile czasu bedzie sie wlaczał system na dysku z odczytem/zapisem 200/200 i czy 32GB starczy?
<zelas> juz bardziej konkretnie sie nie da.
<zelas> na google ludzie sie chwala ze 12 sekund się włącza.
<Lasoty> zelas: u kolegi zajmuje około 20 sekund do pełnego startu. 32 GB w zupełności starczy.
<Ashiren> yhm. gole ubuntu zajmuje ok 4GB
<Ashiren> na sam system to z pewnoscia starczy
<zelas> do internetowej stacjonarki chyba kupie, bo mam juz 6-7letniego seageta i troche go muli.
<DaZ> po co komu szybki boot
<DaZ> lololo
<zelas> po co
<zelas> juz mowie: wpadam do domu bank ksieguje przelew do 18 a jest 17:50.
<DaZ>  07:05:10 up 40 days, 22:40,  3 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.06, 0.05
<DaZ> :v
<DaZ> i pięć sekund cie zbawi :v
<zelas> ale mowilem ze mam stary dysk;p
<Voldenet> Ja tam usypiam kompa
<Voldenet> po co komu szybki boot, jak można sleepa odpalić
<zelas> to co lepiej poszukac jakiegos normalnego talerzowca?
<DaZ> na desktopy talerze.
<DaZ> imo :f
<Ashiren> tu nie chodzi o boot tylko
<Ashiren> programy sie szybciej odpalaja, mniej muli itp
<Ashiren> ssdna system, hdd na dane
<DaZ> hdd na system, hdd na dane,a za reszte kup se ram.
<Ashiren> taki nieulotny ram?
<DaZ> na cholere ci taki nieulotny ram? :f
<Ashiren> zeby byl jako szybki dysk :3
<DaZ> po co ci szybki dysk.
<DaZ> zrób se preload i tyle.
<jacekowski> zelas: ten odczyt zapis 200/200 jest nic nie wartym numerkiem
<jacekowski> zelas: nowe zwykle dyski daja rade tyle samo
<jacekowski> zelas: a OCZ nie kupuj
<jacekowski> zelas: bo padnie
<jacekowski> zelas: jedyne SSD ktore warto kupowac to crucial, samsung, intel
<zelas> Adata?
<DaZ> drogie to wszystko >:
<zelas> za 160zł jest Adata 32GB 200/200
<jacekowski> zelas: 200/200 jest nic nie znaczacym numerkime
<jacekowski> zelas: numerkiem*
<zelas> aha
<jacekowski> zelas: ale takie gowniane SSD bardzo szybko zwalniaja to raz, dwa padaja bardzo szybko
<zelas> to wezme chyba zwykly
<jacekowski> hybrydowy seagate
<zelas> tylko zwykle dyski drogie jeszcze sa nic nie stanialo
<DaZ> 120 za 360
<DaZ> jakbym sie w czasie cofnął
<DaZ> >:
<zelas> 500gb 229 zł tanio nie jest. rok temu kupilem 1 TB za 145zł
<DaZ> zielona wyspa.
<zelas> musze dosc szybko zdecydowac bo biore telefon to mozna cos podpiac do zamowienia
<jacekowski> zelas: a tak swoja droga taki 4TB hitach daje rade 200/200 tez
<zelas> chyba jednak talerz w kazdej opini ludzie mowia ze padaja jak muchy te dyski
<zelas> WD/seagate teraz kolejny dylemat
<jacekowski> 128GB cruciala m4 kupisz za 300pln
<zelas> ostro przekracza budzet jak na komputer do filmow internetu
<zelas> czas do pracy wrocic
<zelas> pomysle troche i przyjde spowrotem
<DaZ> no 32giga do filmów
<DaZ> lololo
<DaZ> a seagate to gówno.
<jacekowski> jedyna firma co daje 5 lat gwarancji
<DaZ> jedyna firma której z 6 dysków w mojej okolicy zjebały sie 3
<DaZ> no i coś poszaleli z tą polityką gwarancji jakiś czas temu.
<bastetphone> re
<jacekowski> DaZ: 6 dyskow to za mala probka zeby moc cos gadac
<DaZ> wiesz, mi już wystarczy
<jacekowski> to raz, dwa a ile innych dyskow
<jacekowski> bo 50% seagatow padlo
<jacekowski> ale koles moze mial 1 samsunga i padl
<jacekowski> wtedy 100% samsungow padlo
<jacekowski> jedynie google do tej pory zrobilo analize dyskow
<jacekowski> na odpowiednia skale
<jacekowski> i z ich wynikow wyszlo ze zdarzaly sie kazdemu producentowi gorsze serie
<jacekowski> ale awarie rozkladaja sie rowno na kazdego producenta
<dweller> seagate już nie daje 5 lat od kilku lat
<dweller> chyba że na serwerowe
<jacekowski> daje
<jacekowski> poczytaj sobie
<jacekowski> zmienili kilka zasad
<jacekowski> min, nie wymieniaja dyskow na ktorych widac slady uszkodzen mechanicznych
<mucha090> hej
<mucha090> kto z was posiada crunchbang linux?
<mucha090> lub kto z was wie jak zmienic jezyk w takiej dystrybucji?
<mucha090> bo juz probowalem  setxkbmap 'pl(intl)'  ale dalej nie mam polskich ogonkow
<mucha090> nawet zmienilem w /etc/default/keyboard wpis xkblayout="pl" i dodalem XKBVARIANT="intl"
<mucha090> ale dalej to mi nie zmienilo polskich znakow
<maciej_> test
<Voldenet> Test
<Voldenet> Robię to porządnie, chłopaki? :D
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Test.
<ftpd> Tak jest porządnie.
<Voldenet> Test.
<Voldenet> Teraz lepiej, czy nadal coś trzeba poprawić?
<Voldenet> Test.
<ftpd> Robisz to dobrze, Voldenet.
<Voldenet> \o/
<ftpd> A gdzie mój ulubiony operator?
<Voldenet> op was a fagit
<Voldenet> ;>
<DaZ> pójdziesz siedzieć :v
<mucha090> kto z was uzytkowal crunchbang linux?
<ftpd> 11:02:04 |    mucha090   | kto z was posiada crunchbang linux?
<ftpd> Pytałeś już o to.
<ftpd> Skoro nikt Ci nie odpowiedział, to znaczy, że nikt nie ma ochoty/wiedzy. Poza tym, to jest #ubuntu-pl, a nie #crunchbang-pl
<mucha090> wlasnie tam nikt nie potrafi mi pomoc
<mucha090> tzn na #crunchbang bo #crunchbang-pl nie ma
<TheNumb> mucha090: używaj normalnego distro ;D
<mucha090> TheNumb, dobrze, bede go uzywal ale jest pewien problem, dysk mi padl i jak narazie uzywam systemu zajmujacego malo miejsca (ex. na pendrivie)
<Biszkopcik> dweller: to ty korzystales u mnie z jabbera?
<Biszkopcik> czy mi sie pomylilo cos
<dweller> ja nie
<dweller> Biszkopcik: ja gtalka używam
<Biszkopcik> to nie wiem kto ;<
<Biszkopcik> dobra olac
<Matan> bry
<gjm> \o
<gjm> ftpd: Hihi, znowu to samo.
<ftpd> gjm: Co to samo?
<ftpd> A. Hihi.
<bastetphone> re
<TheNumb> Chce ktoś zrobić za mnie zadania z anala? ;/
<bastetphone> BJ pewnie :P
<DaZ> rób, analiza jest prosta
<DaZ> :
<DaZ> ;v
<TheNumb> DaZ: a ić w buroki
<TheNumb> ;@
<zelas> witam. jak zrobic aktywator na pulpicie? bo klikam prawym i nie ma takiej opcji;/
<zelas> we wczesniejszym ubuntu bylo na nowym nie ma
<DaZ> zbędny ficzer
<zelas> musze zrobic skrot do minecrafta dla siostry
<filar> stwórz plik o rozszerzeniu .sh, wklej tam komendę i oznacz jako wykonywalny
<zelas> zrobilem dowiazanie
<zelas> i przenioslem na pulpit
<BlessJah> bastetphone: co ja?
<bastetphone> co ty
<gjm> Co Wy?
<filar> my?
<TheNumb> oni?
<BlessJah> 1824#ubuntu-pl: < bastetphone> BJ pewnie :P
<BlessJah> co ja
<filar> co ty
<soee> ma ktoś chwile zeby pomoc z kernelem ?
<DaZ> nie.
<zelas> da sie jakos sprawnie zarządac uprawnieniami użytkowników? chciałbym dodać aby użytkownik drugiego konta mógł używać folderu z mojego konta administratora. na tym U12.04 nawet zarzadzania grupami nie ma;/
<zelas> gnome-system-tools?
<Biszkopcik> potrzebuje kogoś do testowania webowego klienta jabbera
<ftpd> Tego się nie robi z gui.
<ftpd> To się robi via chgrp i chmod.
<zelas> nie bede owijał che udostepnic katalog .wine
<zelas> chmod +rwx /home/user/.wine    a gdzie dac nazwe uzytkownika grupy ktorej chce dac uprawnienia?
<ftpd> Nie tak.
<ftpd> Musisz dodać wspólną grupę.
<ftpd> addgroup dupa
<ftpd> usermod -G dupa user1
<ftpd> usermod -G dupa user2
<ftpd> chgrp dupa /home/user/.wine
<ftpd> chmod 2775 /home/user/.wine
<ftpd> I już.
<zelas> dzieki
<zelas> co prawda jakos dodałem ale zrobie jak mowisz
<zelas> gnojek musi jutro po szkole juz grac bo piana z pyska poleci:P
<mix> ;)
<Belzebub> mix plus ;d
<Belzebub> Biszkopcik: zapodaj ;d
<Biszkopcik> Belzebub: client.jabbi.pl
<Biszkopcik> tylko to beta wszystko
<ftpd> Znów katujesz swoim serwerem jabbera, który ma obu userów?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-12
<bastetphone> dzien fobry
<bastetphone> dxis witam z mega kacem
<Belzebub> Biszkopcik: naprawiłeś że można mieć login jednoznakowy?
<qermit> ?
<dj_oko> nana nananana
<dj_oko> Rock lobster!
<dj_oko> nana nananana....
<Belzebub> hehe
<Lasoty> Witam
<gjm> \o
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: kac? tak w dzień powszedni? ;)\
<Belzebub> pewnie piątki zaczynają się przesuwać na czwartek
<zasek> wekend trzeba po bozemu zaczac czyli bar->piwo-> i do zgonu
<bastetphone> re
<mobileCookieM> Dzień dobry.
<m477> :)
<Morfeusz888> cześć
<Morfeusz888> wybiera się ktoś na LinuxDay?
<DaZ> linux jest głupi
<Belzebub> DaZ: Ty też.
<sordahon> witam pomoże ktoś?
<DaZ> nie
<Belzebub> sordahon: we wniesieniu mebli na 10-te piętro? nie dziękuje
<sordahon> sory za niedokładność...
<sordahon> mam problem w sprawie instalacji ubuntu 12.04
<gjm> Zadawaj konkretne pytania.
<sordahon> pod koniec instalacji mam błąd w którym jest napisane ,że nie można utworzyć pliku rozruchowego
<Belzebub> sordahon: hmm, jaką partycję masz utworzoną na ubuntu?
<sordahon> w instalacji kliknąłem na cały dysk 500GB aby był jedną partycją
<sordahon> ponieważ nie znam się na tym
<Belzebub> lol
<Belzebub> przypomina to trochę kosmica.tv ;d
<Mongolski> ej wie ktoś może czy irc jest płatny ?
<Belzebub> <facepalm>
<gjm> Wygrałeś internet.
<Belzebub> Na dyskietkach 3,5 cala
<Mongolski> uuu.. musiałeś mi przypominać? ;x
<Belzebub> Taką mam naturę ;p
<buharin> zna ktos Java RMI?
<sorbiq> Witam wszystkich
<qermit> o/
<karagal> Witam
<karagal> Pany pytanie lxde ktos uzywa?
<qermit> ja nie
<karagal> qermit: na czym dzialasz?
<qermit> unity
<jacekowski> unity podobno ssie
<qermit> jest ok
<BlessJah> da się używać
<dweller> ssie bo nie jest konfigurowalne
<spoofy> Dobrywieczór :)
<dweller> unity 2d było pod tym względem lepsze, bo można było sobie zmienić wm, a w zwykłym nie
<m477> a gnome3 jest konfigurowalny?
<spoofy> Walczę z konfiguracją psad+snort pod łubuntu 12.04. Wiem że ufw jest lamowaty i n00bski i wogóle ale jak już jest i działa to czemu z niego nie korzystać. Próbuję dodać linjikę aby ruch był logowany i filtrowany > -j LOG w before.rules przed COMMIT ale ufw nie wstaje. Czy ktoś mógłby pomóc? :)
<spoofy> również ten typek > http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/psad/ opisał to lecz --log-level-warn nie działa ;)
<dweller> m477: tak
<dweller> w każdym razie dużo bardziej niż unity
<m477> to ze kamien jest lzejszy od sztabki zelaza, nie czyni go lekkim
<spoofy> Czy ktokolwiek wogóle używa ufw'a? Dalej z niego korzystać czy jednak przejść na czyste iptables ew. shorewall?
<BlessJah> dweller: no to awesome musi być najlepszym WM
<BlessJah> twórcy określają go jako framework do tworzenia WM w lua
<dweller> awesome ssie dupę
<dweller> od wersji 3.x jak na lua przeszli
<dweller> a właśnie od awesome zaczynałem swoją przygodę z tilingami
<dweller> xmonad ftw
<BlessJah> haskell?
<BlessJah> pfe
<BlessJah> co to w ogóle za język?
<dweller> funkcyjny
<dweller> one wszystkie do siebie podobne są
<garr> https://github.com/languages/Haskell
<BlessJah> fajnie się zarządzanie oknami w wmii sprawuje
<BlessJah> podział na kolumny, które z kolei są dzielone na okna jak na razie najbardziej mi przypadł do gustu, szkoda że awesome tego nie ma w standardzie (nie chce mi się pisać, nie znam lua)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-13
<ftpd> Jo, ktoś z @ online?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> \o
<zelas> witam
<zelas> moze mi ktos powiedziec czemu jak przeniose dowiazanie na pulpit to przestaje ono dzialac?
<DaZ> because reasons
<reffolucja1> witam
<gjm> Witaj.
<gjm> Co za syf.
<DaZ> orly
<bastetmilo> Dobra, Wasza ukochana operatorka wróciła,
<jacekowski> nie bij
<CookieM_> :*
<m477> ;]
<Belzebub> ała, bolą mnie plecy
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<buharin> wykasowalem przypadkowo ubuntu
<buharin> :P
<buharin>  musze cos nowego wgrac najlepiej bez unity
<filar> mint
<buharin> a KDE SHell
<buharin> bo ja ostatnio siedzialen na KDE
<filar> jak wykasowałeś? przeniosłeś wszzystko do /dev/null?
<filar> mint ma kde
<buharin> da sie przezwyczaic tylko ludzie mowia ze Dolphin jest do bani i ogolnie dziura jest KDE
<buharin> filar: robilem miejsce na partycji i skasowalem /
<filar> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<filar> tam wybierasz wersję z KDE
<buharin> filar: pobieram tego z KDE :D
<Guest2054> ubuntu z cinamon
<buharin> ale sie zastanawiam KDE vs Gnome Shell
<filar> cinnamon jest lepszy od gnome shell
<filar> ale oparty na tym
<Guest2054> o wiele
<Guest2054> daje tez opcje przy logowaniu gnome 2
<Guest2054> a moze openbox z xfce
<buharin> oO
<buharin> :D
<buharin> a KDE jakie jest?
<filar> ciężkie
<Guest2054> jako takie
<Guest2054> tesknie za kded 3.5
<buharin> ostatnio tak myslalem
<filar> buharin: co myślałeś?
<Guest2054> pewnie o kde 3.5
<buharin> a bo Unity niby dzialalo niby wszystko okay ale tak otworze program potem szukam na tym pasku na dol wertuje, czasem okna nie kumaja w ogole tego srodowiska, czasem cos sie buguje i wylacza
<buharin> nie ma minimalizacji
<buharin> tylko na 1 pasku maja sie pomiesci programy i te w tle
<buharin> ...
<Guest2054> unity jest feeeee
<Guest2054> openbox
<buharin> ja dlugo  korzystalem ale ie wytrzymalem nerwowo
<buharin> a openbox za ubogi dla mnie troche
<CookieM_> na smartach też nie masz minimalizacji
<Guest2054> ubogi ?
<Guest2054> w blackberym masz :)
<buharin> wlasnie na openboxie nie umialem zrobic dual monitor
<buharin> :S
<buharin> i jak sie cos wgra juz to szukaj programu komenda
<Guest2054> dopisujesz w menu i masz
<buharin> spoko ale jak nie wiesz co mam dopisac?
<buharin> skad mam wiedziec ze cos sie nazywa catalyst control center
<buharin> czy jak?
<buharin> :S
<CookieM_> unity jest robiony z myślą o urządzeniach mobilnych; Shuttleworth zapowiedział, że 14-tka będzie chodziła na wszystkim, z unity oczywiście
<Guest2054> jak instalujesz cos to powinienes wiedziec jak odpalic
<buharin> ale nie wszystko bedzie chodzilo na unity
<buharin> :P
<filar> CookieM_: unity z myślą o urządzeniach mobilnych? Ten traktor?
<CookieM_> no, początki są trudne
<CookieM_> no i jeszcze te kontrowersje z Amazonem ostatnio
<CookieM_> ale z drugiej strony steam on linux
<buharin> a da sie jakos zrobic bo mam 50GB na system i 200GB na /home
<buharin> moze jakos rozsadniej podzielic
<buharin> i dac z 50GB do /usr
<buharin> ?
<filar> przy partycjonowaniu dać partycję /usr i 50GB dla niej?
<filar> ale jaki sens?
<kklimonda> buharin: nie ma w ogóle sensu dzielić
<kklimonda> buharin: ale jak już musisz to wystarczy oddzielne / i /home
<kklimonda> (na desktopach)
<Guest2054> nigdy nie dzielilem
<kklimonda> buharin: 50GB na / to sporo za dużo swoją drogą
<kklimonda> chyba, że planujesz szaleć z ilością rzeczy do instalowania
<kklimonda> (chociaż i tak byś tyle nie zajął)
<TheNumb> Ja na / maksylmalnie daję 20GB
<TheNumb> Chociaż to też jest przegięcie ;D
<jacekowski> filar: nie ma sensu dzielic
<jacekowski> a jesli juz chcesz, to wez LVM
<Guest2054> alternatywa dla irssi jakas znacie moze ??
<jacekowski> irssi
<jacekowski> nie ma nic lepszego
<Guest2054> czasem przyjemnie przetestowac cos innego
<Guest44629> .
<bastetmilo> reffolucja: Zippa to ty?
<reffolucja> nie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: weechat jest chyba nawet lepszy (a na pewno porownywalny)
<bastetmilo> reffolucja: oj, chyba mnie kłamiesz ;)
<reffolucja> wlasnie proboje weechat jak narazie pasuje mi najbardzie centerim5 beta
<reffolucja> oj chyba nie :D
<bastetmilo> serio? Skoro tak mówisz.
<reffolucja> bastemilo: nieno serio
<CookieM_> zippa dzwonił z domeny .eu chyba
<bastetmilo> Ale patrz jak podobnie piszą. I takie same błedy robią.
<reffolucja> dysortografia  hahahaha
<filar> i nawet nie zapytał kto to zippa
<bastetmilo> dysmózgia, dysortografia. Zippa, mówiłam. Naucz się pisać, bo mnie to nie obchodzi co Ci dolega.
<reffolucja> 20 lat proboja i im sie niudaje plus klawiatura uk
<bastetmilo> POWTÓRZĘ. Nie obchodzi mnie to. Zasadą na tym kanale jest poprawne pisanie po polsku.
<bastetmilo> Jeśli nie potrafisz to się naucz.
<bastetmilo> Szybko.
<bastetmilo> Albo nie pisz.
<CookieM_> o ile wiem zippa jest hipsterem i ma gdzieś wszystkie etykiety i schematy, taki gombrowiczowski Młodziak, nowe polskie mieszczaństwo (cyt. za C. Michalski)
<bastetmilo> A ja mam gdzieś młodych gniewnych.
<filar> nie ma tu opa żadnego?
<bastetmilo> filar: ja jestem.
<filar> no to na co czekasz?
<bastetmilo> Wierzę w edukacje :)
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: w polską edukację?
<CookieM_> ale siedział cicho chyba
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: nie. W to, że jeśli zagroże im banem, to w końcu się dostosują.
<Belzebub> ah
<jacekowski> a teraz sa takie fajne programy ze sprawdzaniem pisowni
<Belzebub> nom, np irssi ze sprawdzaniem pisowni ;)
<reffolucja> w weechat jest taki skrypt moze ??
<bastetmilo> Co ja pisałam o tych spacjach, co?
<reffolucja> ??
<bastetmilo> I jeszcze podwójne znaki zapytania.
<filar> reffolucja: przed znakiem zapytania nie stawiamy spacji
<reffolucja> filar: spoko
<filar> cieszę się, że rozumiesz
<reffolucja> :)
<Belzebub> filar: reprezentujesz czwarty filar?
<jacekowski> przerazacie mnie tu
<jacekowski> albo lepiej, pzerarzacie
<Belzebub> jacekowski: zbyt szybko się starzejesz.
<filar> Belzebub: skąd takie podejrzenia?
<Belzebub> filar: być może jesteś ukrytym pracownikiem zusu
<filar> przecież ZUS współpracuje z satanistami, to powienieneś wiedzieć po której stronie stoję
<m477> wywalilem sie rowerem na prostym chodniku ;/
<Krasus> happens
<sfj> Witam mam takie pytanie nauki okołokomputerowej: Jeżeli liczbę w systemie dziesiętnym zamieniam na dwójkowy nastepnie na 16 i powracam do 10 to normalna jest niedokładnośc?
<Stirlitz> studenci! wystąp!
<sfj> :)
<m477> :)
<Belzebub> jacekowski: można mieć w Londynie zasłoniętą twarz?
<jacekowski> mozna
<jacekowski> wolny kraj
<jacekowski> co jak co, ale nie mam jako tako nic przeciwko zaslanianiu twarzy, ba nawet nie mam nic przeciwko temu zeby byli sadzeni wedlug ich prawa, ale tylko jesli sprawa dotyczy ich samych,
<jacekowski> jesli jest to sprawa pomiedzy jednym a drugim, ale teraz jesli bylaby to sprawa pomiedzy mna a kims innym, wtedy pierszenstwo powinno miec lokalne prawo, chyba ze obie strony zgodza sie na cos innego
<m477> co ty tyrasz
<jacekowski> tak tylko mowie
<jacekowski> bo Belzebub pytal o zaslanianie twarzy
<jacekowski> a w domysle wiadomo o co chodzi
<Stirlitz> każdy angol powinien mieć w oknie pepeszę na trójnogu
<Stirlitz> żeby amunicji nie marnować
<m477> po co
<Stirlitz> szybciej sie rozmnażaja niż wybijają
<bastetmilo> skonczcie ten temat, proszę :)
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo, masz jakieś trójnogi w sprzedaży?
<jacekowski> ja mam
<Stirlitz> ja moge polecić takie na korbę, pare jeszcze leży u nas
<Stirlitz> po czasach jak sie agregaty ze studni ręcznie wyciągało
<Stirlitz> niezawodne i bezprądowe
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, miałes do czynienia ze smart array HP?
<Mhrok> Bry
<Stirlitz> Brrrry
<Stirlitz> Co tutaj tak cienko? postraszyliście?
<Lasoty> sobota wieczór, raczej większość pije :P
<Stirlitz> Polecam logi z soboty sprzed 5-6ciu lat ;)
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ta, ale ktorymi dokladnie?
<CookieM_> nie ma kanału -pl
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, to chyba nieważne, ma takich całą szafę, ale 2 z nich działają pod windows, jak w jakis prosty sposób sprawdzić stan macierzy?
<Stirlitz> ma/mam
<jacekowski> a to nie wiem
<jacekowski> je przez ilo mozna bylo z tego co pamietam
<lisu> re
<lisu> jacekowski: co to popsułeś z adminem do bazy?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-14
<buharin> jak sie zwalo to IDE takie nowe co zrobili?
<buharin> w pythonie bylo napisane
<lisu> pyide
<lisu> hehe
<Wizard> :*
<Wizard> Cześć!
<bastetmilo> :)
<Wizard> Jak tam przygotowania do 12.10?
<corax> Hej!
<qermit> dlaczego ja mam tylko jedną głowę i 2 ręce
<qermit> gdybym miał 4 razy tyle doba nie musiała by mieć 48 godzin
<Belzebub> qermit: może komputer kwantowy zamiast mózgu?
<gjm> Łoo, Wizard wrócił (;
<qermit> Wizard: 12.10 ma wkońcu poprawione pakiety do texlive
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> qermit: Szkoda tylko, że empathy nie chce się łączyć.
<Wizard> Ale co tam ;P
<Wizard> gjm: Masz jakieś przeciwwskazania?
<gjm> Czemu niby?
<Wizard> A, tak pytam.
<Wizard> Stęskniłem się za wami, trolle.
<Morfeusz888> cześć
<bastetmilo> Wizard: sam jestes troll :P
<reffolucja> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć Morfeusz888, cześć reffolucja.
<reffolucja> co tu taka cisza sami studenci czy jak
<gjm> Tak.
<Morfeusz888_> jest ktoś z krakowa i wybiera się we wtorek na LinuxDay?
<reffolucja>  bva2
<qermit> bastetmilo: miałaś być na piwie
<bastetmilo> qermit: plany sie zmienily
<qermit> tak myślałem że mnie nie kofasz
<bastetmilo> ja Was wszystkich loffciam
<bastetmilo> ale okazalo sie ze moge wracac autem ze znajomymi
<Mhrok> Bry
<wlosio> Witam.
<Morfeusz888> wlosio: cześć
<Morfeusz888> ładna pogoda, chyba pójdę na spacer
<wlosio> brzydka...
<Morfeusz888> u mnie +15C i słońce świeci
<Morfeusz888> idealna na spacer
<wlosio> fajnie masz ;D. Testował kto Łububuntu 12.10?
<filar> ja testowałem stery od amd 12.9 na tym
<filar> z xorgiem 1.13
<filar> o kant dupy rozbić
<filar> może dorobią te stery do momentu wydania
<Morfeusz888> a kiedy będzie zaimpelemntowany wayland w ubuntu?
<filar> 13.04 pewnie
<Morfeusz888> albo jeszcze później
<Morfeusz888> jakieś distro już to ma?
<filar> w repo pewnie tak
<filar> ale domyślnie wątpię
<Morfeusz888> o domyślnie mi chodzi
<Morfeusz888> nawet fedora? O.o
<filar> nie wiem czy wayland ma już zaimplementowaną kompatybilność z xorgiem, jeśli nie, to do czasu wydania go z taką opcją, nie ma co liczyć na bycie waylanda domyślnym
<Morfeusz888> czyli gdzieś w roku 2014
<Voldenet> filar: kompatybilność wsteczna to rak
<Voldenet> drugi problem to nadmiar opcji, których i tak nikt nie używa
<wlosio> oby zwyt szybko nowego x.org i waylanda nie wprowadzali :P
<wlosio> zbyt*
<wlosio> nie będę miał wsparcia 3D ( stary radeon hd )
<Wizard> Nie wiem co złego w xorg.
<filar> Wizard, stare sterowniki mogą nie wspierać nowszych xorgów
<filar> czyż nie?
<Wizard> Mogą.
<Wizard> Ale wiesz co, mam w dupie stare sterowniki.
<Wizard> Do czego mi są one potrzebne?
<filar> Voldenet: no ale bez tego raka nie odpalisz appsów pisanych z myślą o xorgu czyż nie?
<Wizard> Zasadniczo karta ma *wyświetlać*
<filar> Wizard, ostatnio amd odpuściło sporo kart
<filar> nie będą wspierać ich w nowszych sterach
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> Zawsze jest radeon, który wspiera i *wyświetla*
<Wizard> W życiu nie zainstalowałem tego fglrx i tak dalej.
<filar> na moim starym komputerze (fakt, że bardzo starym) bez fglrx ledwo dało się odpalać filmy na yt w więcej niż 240p
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> Flasz umarł, nie słyszałeś?
<filar> html5 jeszcze gorzej
<filar> 240p przycinało
<filar> 0ad nie dało się wręcz uruchomić
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> Masz :*
<Wizard> Na osłodę problemów pierwszego świata.
 * filar dziękuje
<Zelas> witam
<Voldenet> witamy
<bastetmilo> witaj
<Zelas> no z wasza pomoca udało mi się zrobić podział kont na ubunciaku.
<Zelas> :D
<Zelas> teraz ważne pytanie jak udostepnie na W7 partycje to da sie ja otworzyć na drugim kompie z ubuntu?
<qermit> zelas da sie
<Zelas> ok to jutro bedę próbował
<Zelas> Dzisiaj troche odswiezyłem sobie ubuntu na głównej maszynie ale gdzies 3D na HD5770 słabo działa.
<qermit> zelas, smb://komputerip
<Zelas> ma/miał ktoś może GTX 460 i używał zamkniętych sterowników?
<Zelas> teraz okupuja mi drugi komputer także zapisałem to.
<bastetmilo> ksx4system: hallo
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: hallo fraulein
<Morfeusz888> http://www.linuxportal.pl/newsbar/linux-na-maszynach-z-uefi-id136253
<szymon_g> http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/four-arrests-in-carlisle-murder-probe-1.1004525?referrerPath=home :/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9bsdqr3> (at www.newsandstar.co.uk)
<CookieM_> u nas w Polsce załatwiamy to 'od ręki' (nie ma róży bez ognia)
<szymon_g> :?
<szymon_g> "roza bez ognia"?
<CookieM_> kwestia dąbczaka
<szymon_g> ale szkoda, bo miasteczko zasadniczo bezpieczne (bylo)
<buharin> Wizard: hej
<Wizard> Cześć, buharin.
<buharin> Wizard: im dluzej siedze przy Javie tym mnie ją lubie :S
<Wizard> Bo nie umiesz.
<buharin> Wizard: no nie umiem :D
<Wizard> Ja uczę się Qt teraz.
<Wizard> Nawet książkę sobie sprawiłem.
<buharin> opowiem jaki mam problem :D
<Wizard> E... Ale ja nie jestem urologiem.
<buharin> Wizard: :P
<buharin> Wizard: a z jakiego korzystales frameworka javy?
<Wizard> Huh?
<Wizard> Frameworka javy?
<buharin> Spring Struts etc.
<Wizard> Eee.. tego, czego kazali.
<Wizard> Springa, Wszystkiego z okolic JavaEE, jakichś badziewi do Swinga i samego Swinga..
<Wizard> buharin: Co ty myślisz, że będziesz pisał w czym będziesz chciał?
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> To nie wiedziałeś, że najlepszy od wymyślania w czym i w jakiej wersji jest dział marketingu? :D
<buharin> : (
<buharin> Wizard: i ktory uwazasz za najlepszy?
<Wizard> Żaden.
<Wizard> Szczególnie Java Enterprise ssie pałę.
<Wizard> Czysty Swing byłby nawet używalny, gdyby nie to, że po prostu muli i jest obsrany Objectem.
<Wizard> Co krok to trzeba rzutować. Chore.
<buharin> : (
<buharin> ja tez to zauwazylem
<buharin> ze niby blaha rzecz
<buharin> a trzeba kupe
<buharin> kodu naklepać
<Wizard> Wicket jest nawet fajny, ale domyślam się, że granica, gdzie trzeba się narypać, żeby zrobić coś oczywistego jest dość blisko.
<buharin> Wizard: nom, i w ogóle chwalą ostatnio Ruby
<buharin> tak mysle czy by sie po cichu ze przekwalifikowac
<Wizard> W ogóle, jeśli chodzi o biblioteki do robienia stron, to te wszystkie magiczne JSF i pochodne są do dupy.
<Wizard> W praktyce najtaniej wychodzi i tak rzeźba w JSP.
<Wizard> Ogólnie, większość tych bibliotek jest o dupę potłuc.
<buharin> dobrze wiedziec
<Wizard> Spring i okolice warto znać, to jeszcze się trzyma kupy.
<buharin> ja Strutsa poznalem
<buharin> przyjazny calkiem
<Wizard> Nie znam struts, ale pamiętam, że tam jest dużo xmla.
<buharin> troche jest
<buharin> nom
<Wizard> A tam, gdzie jest dużo xmla albo adnotacji boli dopiero po odpaleniu.
<buharin> w Springu sa adnotacje
<buharin> i XML
<Wizard> Ta, wiem.
<buharin> a nowy Struts to juz
<buharin> do springa
<buharin> upodabnia się powoli
<Wizard> Adnotacje są wygodne bardzo, kompilator pokazuje błędy i kontroluje typy, ciężej się rypnąć.
<buharin> ale ogolnie nie wiem czy nie da sie bez tego bo posluchaj zanim sie kod skompiluje zanim bledy znajdziesz zanim sie odpali strona no to wola o pomste zreszta sama strone tez nie latwo jest napisac
<Wizard> buharin: jest taka bardzo fajna biblioteka, która pozwala uniknąć tego typu problemów.
<Wizard> Nazywa się JUnit4.
<Wizard> ;)
<buharin> Wizard: mi w pracy kazali nie testować
<buharin> bo to za dlugo czasu wezmie jak bede jeszcze testował kod
<Wizard> No jasne, więc wal się dalej z niedziałającym badziewiem i zastanawiaj się czemu.
<Wizard> Tego nigdy nie zrozumiem.. Wszędzie to samo.
<Wizard> Dobra, wystarczy.
<Dikoo> Dobry na wieczór
<qermit> o/
<Wizard> to się, Dikoo nagadał..
<Krasus> Hej, co może być nie tak jak Libre Office podkreśla mi błędy ale nie daje dobrych podpowiedzi? np po wpisaniu gura nie daje poprawnego Góra tylko masę innych niezwiązanych
<jacekowski> zly slownik
<Krasus> jacekowski, a gdzie mogę dostać dobry ?
<Krasus> mam myspell PL thezarusy i hyp. tez
<TheNumb> Krasus: w ustawieniach lub w paczce ze słownikiem
<Krasus> ok dodalem slownik z open Office bo libre nie ma paczki polskiej
<Krasus> i chodzi
<Wizard> Krasus: Nie bardzo prawda
<Krasus> Wizard tzn?
<Wizard> [mati@puderniczka ~]$ apt-cache search myspell-pl
<Wizard> myspell-pl - Polish dictionary for myspell
<Wizard> O.
<Krasus> owszem poprawiaja te co dales
<Krasus> tylko ze sa niedokladne
<Wizard> Hmm..
<Krasus> i np przy poprawianiu słowa gura nie mialem w popowiedziach góra
<Krasus> ale np przy słowie ktura miałem słowo która
<Krasus> a po zainstalowaniu tego z OO działa poprawnie
<Wizard> Hmm.. aspell też ma problem.
<Krasus> czasami tak jest jak juz w systemie bylo LO
<Krasus> bo jak instalowalem sam LO w xubuntu 12.04
<Krasus> to chodzilo bez problemu
<Krasus> w każdym razie chodzi tak jak powinno i można pisać
<Wizard> Założę się, że nieszczęśni programatorzy tych słowników zapomnieli, że niektóre języki wykraczają nieco poza ASCII.
<Wizard> Cóż, czar open source ;)
<Krasus> mozliwe nie znam sie :)
<Wizard> No to dobrze.
<Krasus> w kazdym razie dziekuje za chec pomocy  :)
<Wizard> To mi przypomniało dyskusję na temat błędu w AbiWordzie polegającego na tym, że ten niezależnie od ustawień językowych pokazywał linijkę w calach.
<Wizard> A jak się amurykańce burzyli! No przecież sobie można zmienić w ustawieniach, jak ktoś chce centymetry.
<Wizard> Idę spać :/
<buharin> uzywasz ktos scali?
<qermit> dlaczego te ubezpieczenia auta są takie drogie
<qermit> :/
<jacekowski> qermit: bo auta sa drogie
<jacekowski> qermit: ja wydalem na ubezpieczenie tyle ile na nowe dobre auto
<qermit> 200k pln?
<m477> nikt wam autami wozic sie, nie kaze wiec po co narzekacie
<qermit> m477: powiedz to mojemu brzdącowi
<m477> sam mu powiedz
<qermit> mówiłem, ale nadal wciągał freldzle z dywanu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: szukam softu do symulowania logiki ukladow cyfrowych
<BlessJah> jacekowski: lacze sobie bramki, ustawiam wartosc bitow na wejsciu i patrze co mi wyjdzie, nory, xory i nandy
<m477> qermit: tak sobie wychowales to teraz sie mecz
<ubuntu_2> Witam
<qermit> BlessJah: weź isewebpack
<qermit> albo webpack ise
<qermit> BlessJah: a jak nie chce ci sie, to weź SPICE jakieś
<BlessJah> umie to automagicznie optymalizowac uklady?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: multisim
<jacekowski> i automatgicznie optymalizuje
<m477> a na czym to polega
<BlessJah> nastepnik 3 bitowy na NANDach mi wyszedl na 13 NANDów
<BlessJah> ale zmeczony bylem i nie dla siebie robilem, najpierw zrobilem na 4 XOR i jednym NOT, w ramach optymalizacji wywaliłem jednego XORa, potem zmienilem to na 13 NANDów
<BlessJah> fajnie to okablowane bedzie musialo wygladac
<qermit> BlessJah: btw, w cmosach chyba nie realizuje sie funkcji logicznych na nandach
<BlessJah> na laborkach mamy nandy, nory i niewielkie ilosci innych bramek
<BlessJah> w zadaniu wyraznie kazali nam na nandach nastepnik robic, to robie
<qermit> a na ćwiczeniach
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> na wykładach robimy algebre boole'a
<BlessJah> bawimy sie w optymalizacje siatkami, albo przeksztalcanie wyrazen, ktore nierzadko jest spektakularne i niezrozumiale, szczegolnie jesli wychodzimi z postaci kanonicznej uzyskiwanej z tabeli prawdy
<jacekowski> nandy maja ta zalete
<jacekowski> ze wszystko na nich zrobisz
<jacekowski> taka uniwersalna bramka by wszystkie zjednoczyc
<jacekowski> i wszysktimi rzadzic
<jacekowski> i w ciemnosci zwiazac
<BlessJah> nor tez to potrafi
<BlessJah> jest kupa zabawy z optymalizacja tego pozniej
<ubuntu_2> zyje  tu ktos ?
<BlessJah> pytasz o nasze funkcje życiowe, czy o życie osobiste?
<ubuntu_2> glownie o funkcje zyciowe
<BlessJah> w normie
<ubuntu_2> dobsz
<ubuntu_2> if nikt sie nie odzywa then ide bo niema co robic
<ubuntu_2> return 0
<dweller> so nerdy
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-07
<Matan> Psia go mać... Deszcze niespokojne się w UK zaczęły... I weź tu człowieku rowerem zapieprzaj do roboty...
<drathir> bry...
<BlessJah> sigh
<bastetmilo> o, cześć BlessJah
<marsjaninzmarsa> o, cześć bastetmilo.
<bastetmilo> o, cześć marsjaninzmarsa
<gjm> o, cześć gjm
<marsjaninzmarsa> gjm: i tak masz raka.
<bastetmilo> gjm: masz raka? Nie mówiłeś ;)
<bastetmilo> marsjaninzmarsa: ładnie to się tak odzywać do opa na kanale?
<marsjaninzmarsa> bastetmilo: zbieram banany. :P
<bastetmilo> marsjaninzmarsa: wiesz, że mogę Ci dorzucić jednego, albo i dwa do kolekcji?
<gjm> marsjaninzmarsa: ty lepiej zbieraj kasę
<marsjaninzmarsa> bastetmilo: a gdzie drugi?
<marsjaninzmarsa> gjm: zbieram, zbieram...
<bastetmilo> marsjaninzmarsa: tu i na #wordpress-pl
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie wiedziałem, że masz tu opa.
<bastetmilo> a mam :)
<marsjaninzmarsa> ja mam na kilku
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale na żadnym nie siedzisz. :D
<maross> Witam. Zainstalowałem debiana i teraz po ponownym uruchomieniu nie łączy z netem przez kabel. Podczas instalacji normalnie pobierało aktualizacje
<maross> Pierwszy raz instaluje debiana. Inne systemy łączyły normalnie.
<Dreadlish> a pobiera adres ip?
<xaxes`> jak w redirects w fermie ustawić zakres portów?
<maross> Sprawdziłem w konsoli ping działa. Nie pokazuje mi w panelu połączenia sieciowe że mam aktywne połączenie
<maross> Chce połączyć przez wifi. Zainstalowałem b43 i nic
<maross> Tyle ludzi a nikt nie gada
<maross> Co za ludzie leniwi
<bjfs> zief
<gjm> hłe hłe hłe
<Dreadlish> 'co za ludzie leniwi'
<Dreadlish> a może po prostu zajęci?
<pakos> jest tu kto z katowic i ogarnia przystanki autobusowe? ;>
<gjm> Wszyscy.
<bastetmilo> lol
<gryg> Dobry wieczór :)
<gryg> Dzisiaj będę instalować ubuntu. Instalować już 13.10 czy lepiej 13.04 i poczekać do 17 października?
<mati75> 13.10
<bastetmilo> 13.04
<gryg> no i wszystko wiadomo :)
<xaxes`> 13.04
<mati75> wszystkie testowe ubuntu chodzą lepiej niż wydania
<gryg> w 13.10 jest też unity?
<xaxes`> tak
<mati75> jest
<Pabl0Escobar> gryg: nie instaluj ubuntu :D
<gryg> jaki sabotaż
<gryg> Pabl0Escobar, to co polecasz?
<gryg> Luna OS jest ładna ale to też ubuntu i to w dodatku stare
<Pabl0Escobar> jak lubisz eye candy to może i ubuntu jest dobre, co kto woli
<gryg> mam rozumieć że lubisz pocztę sprawdzać przez emacsa? ;)
<karmelek> dobry wieczor :D
<Pabl0Escobar> karmelek: a witam :D
<karmelek> Pabl0Escobar: hah :D az se irssi odpalilem jak screena zobaczylem Twojego
<Pabl0Escobar> karmelek: niestety jak obserwuję to ilość dyskusji na IRCu padła strasznie
<Pabl0Escobar> nie to co bywało kiedyś
<gjm> tak
<karmelek> wbije jutro :D po 12h na uczelni, wpisaniu 100 indeksow w domu mam dosc na dzis :D
<Pabl0Escobar> karmelek: nie dawaj się wrabiać w takie g****
<karmelek> moze byc gorzej :D
<karmelek> ide spac :D do jutra :D
<jacekowski> bo mlodziez juz irca nie uzywa
<gjm> odkrywcze
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-08
<drathir> bry...
<sysek> o, ktos tu zyje
<bastetmilo> nie
<gjm> nie
<DeXTeD> nie
<bjfs> skąd
<sysek> okej
<beboj> le mialem awanturtre
<gjm> czadowo
<mucha090> siemka
<mucha090> powiedzcie mi czy warto za cene ok 160 zł kupić taki dysk?
<mucha090> http://www.ceneo.pl/13195926#tab=spec
<Dreadlish> hitachi to ruletka.
<mucha090> Dreadlish: ja mam fundusz do 170 zł
<mucha090> więc szukam taniego dysku
<Dreadlish> to nie szukaj.
<Dreadlish> albo dozbieraj
<mucha090> to jaki polecasz
<Dreadlish> bo tani dysk neikoniecznie będzie tani
<mucha090> taki do laptopa
<Dreadlish> dużego wyboru nie masz
<Dreadlish> wd scorpio którykolwiek albo coś od seagate
<Dreadlish> mają chyba momentusy do lapków
<mucha090> to teraz tobie podam seagaty
<mucha090> http://www.ceneo.pl/15464270#tab=spec
<mucha090> http://www.ceneo.pl/15758654#tab=spec
<Dreadlish> podajesz mi dwa dyski różniące się tylko i wyłącznie pojemnością
<Dreadlish> z czego pierwszy masz 500gb, drugi 320
<mucha090> tak
<mucha090> tylko że jeden to 7200 a drugi 5400
<mucha090> obr/min
<Dreadlish> tro lo lo.
<mucha090> ok
<Dreadlish> oba to momentusy m8 na 5400
<mucha090> kurna
<marsjaninzmarsa> tylko WD.
<mucha090> to oni są trololo
<marsjaninzmarsa> i tyle w temacie. :P
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> what
<Dreadlish> seagate spinpoint?
<Dreadlish> a to nie samsung? :D
<mucha090> no mówie tobie że to oni są tro lolo lolo
<marsjaninzmarsa> fuck the seagate, fuck the samsung.
<marsjaninzmarsa> WD uber ales. :3
<Dreadlish> samsung działa
<Dreadlish> wd też ;D
<Dreadlish> byle nie wd greeny
<Dreadlish> i może być spoko ;D
<mucha090> marsjaninzmarsa: prosze was, podajcie mi takie modele które wy uważacie za opłacalne i tanie
<mucha090> bo ja to się na tym nie znam
<Dreadlish> mucha090: http://www.ceneo.pl/Dyski_twarde;szukaj-wd+scorpio+blue
<marsjaninzmarsa> mucha090: jak napisał Dreadlish, dowolne WD z wyłączeniem Green.
<Dreadlish> mucha090: dopasowane do Twej półki cenowej
<marsjaninzmarsa> "tani dysk" nie będzie taki tani, jeśli padnie po roku
<marsjaninzmarsa> szczególnie, że to ma być do laptopa, o ile dobrze zrozumiałem
<Dreadlish> tak
<marsjaninzmarsa> a laptop jednak nie stoi sobie grzecznie pod biurkiem.
<Dreadlish> a tam tanie dyski szczególnie nie są tanie
<Dreadlish> mi w jednym już dwa poleciały ;d
<mucha090> a powiedzcie mi czy to wielka różnica pomiędzy wielkością 7mm a 9mm
<mucha090> ?
<mucha090> bo widziałem takie
<Dreadlish> weź linijkę
<Dreadlish> taka jest róznica, że 9mm do niektórych lapków nie wchodzi
<mucha090> acha
<mucha090> a jeśli wchodzi 7 to może być?
<Dreadlish> ta
<mucha090> Dreadlish marsjaninzmarsa dziękuje wam za pomoc:) życze miłego dnia
<mucha090> :D
<Dreadlish> spoko.
<Dreadlish> 5,40
<marsjaninzmarsa> :P
<m477> poleci mi ktos jakiegos dobrego klienta XMPP na ubuntu z OTR , byle nie pidgina?
<bastetmilo> pidgin?
<m477> ?
<marsjaninzmarsa> why not Pidgin?
<m477> nie laczy sie ze wszystkimi serwerami
<marsjaninzmarsa> O.o
<marsjaninzmarsa> SOA#1
<Voldenet> SOA#1 as well
<marsjaninzmarsa> m477: sporo moich znajomych używa Psi.
<marsjaninzmarsa> powinno być w repo.
<marsjaninzmarsa> sudo apt-get install psi i jedziesz.
<m477> no jest
<xaxes`> m477: bitlbee+irssi
<m477> hm dzieki
<m477> marsjaninzmarsa: wiesz moze gdzie sie włącza otr w tym psi+, za cholere nie moge znalezc
<marsjaninzmarsa> m477: https://otr.cypherpunks.ca/software.php
<marsjaninzmarsa> (tak, to był pierwszy link z Google)
<marsjaninzmarsa> chociaż chyba lepiej w Twoim przypadku zainstalować raczej Psi+, on ma wbudowane OTR (czyste Psi ma jako plugin)
<m477> marsjaninzmarsa: patrzylem juz na ta strone
<m477> pisalem ze mam psi+
<marsjaninzmarsa> right, mój błąd
<marsjaninzmarsa> m477: tego to już nie wiem, sam używam Pidgina (mi działa). :D
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-09
<qermit> o/
<BlessJah> \o
<bastetmi1o> o/
<sysek> Wizard: :)
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmi1o> ooo
<bastetmi1o> Wizard:
<Wizard> Co?
<gjm> łoohoo, Wizard, ale Cię dawno nie widziałem
<gjm> a, nie
<gjm> jednak nie
<bastetmi1o> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> To mam iść, czy nie?
<sysek> zostań ;)
<Wizard> Przecież tu i tak jest tylko offtopic.
<sysek> tutaj sie nic nie dzieje
<bastetmi1o> Wizard: ja się szykuje w koncu na fosdem. A Ty?
<Wizard> Ja nie.
<Wizard> Mnie jest już wszystko jedno.
<bastetmi1o> Wizard: łaj? Czemu?
<Wizard> Bo to za daleko.
<Wizard> A ja samolotem latał nie będę.
<bastetmi1o> ale mielismy jechac autem :(
<gjm> taksówką
<Wizard> To znaczy mam teraz w miarę porządne auto.
<Wizard> I jeszcze nie jechałem nim nigdzie dalej, ale nie powinno być problemu.
<Wizard> Mercedes dokonał żywota w czerwcu pod Tczewem :)
<bastetmi1o> A co teraz masz?
<Wizard> Opla Astrę.
<Wizard> Daje radę.
<Wizard> No nie jest to limuzyna :/
<bastetmi1o> Wizard: no to jedziemy
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Znaczy mówię za siebie.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czemu nie?
<Wizard> Nie mam ochoty.
<bastetmilo> No weź :(
<Wizard> Co mam wziąć?
<bastetmilo> No weź, nie bądz taki, chciej jechać :)
<Wizard> :(
<Quintasan> \o
<Wizard> Cześć, Quintasan. Jak tam KDE?
<Wizard> Popsuliście je już tak, że sami nie wiecie gdzie czego szukać? :>
<Quintasan> Uh, SOA#1
<Wizard> Nie przejmuj się.
<Wizard> Jak patrzę na linuksowe pulpity, to mam ochotę napisać swój.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> I wtedy będę mógł jechać na FOSDEM, promować go.
<Wizard> Nazwę go Czarodziejski Pulpit 2013.
<Wizard> I będzie tam edytor tekstu Słowo.
<Quintasan> Na bogów...
<dweller> Wizard: napisz własną wesję microsoftowego spinacza, trolującego użytkowników i nazwij go czarodziej
<Wizard> I Mały, Miekki Odkrywca Wszechsieci..
<Wizard> A żeby wyłączyć komputer trzeba będzie nacisnąć przycisk Start.
<dweller> napisałem spinacza
<dweller> a nie windowsa
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> No. To by był czad. Desktop w javie :D
<Wizard> Kiedyś ktoś pisał bibliotekę do X11 i był tam menedżer okien też.
<Wizard> I Sun rozwijajł Looking Glass - równie śmieszny, co żałosny.
<qermit> o/
<grek> co to znaczy że port filtered
<qermit> że jest filtrowany na ogniomurku
<qermit> grek: nmap?
<grek> tak
<grek> tzn powinno dzialac ssh czy nie ? jak 22 jest filtered
<qermit> to znaczy że nie wróciło nic pewnie
<qermit> czyli nie
<Dreadlish> tag.
<grek> ok dzzieki :) no nie dizala
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-10
<jacekowski> 1st
<grek> czesc
<grek> mam na komputerze ustawione stałe ip - w gnome konfiguracja sieci lan
<grek> mam teraz dostep do tego komputera ale bez graficznego - próbuje zmienić te ustawienia i pod  nano /etc/network/interfaces
<grek> mam auto lo
<grek> iface lo inet loopback
<grek> czyli to nie tu jest ta konfiguracja ? bo na 100 % ma wpsiana statyczą a tu jest że dynamiczna dobrze to rozumiem ?
<grek> chodzi o to że on ma ip lokalne 192.168.1.22 a jest w sieci która ma 192.168.15.* - i nie działa poprawnie chce mu to zmienić
<grek> ale już ma odłoczony monitor i mam do niego zdalny dostęp
<grek> pytanie- jak dostać się do tej konfiguracji statycznej karty lan przez terminal
<grek> w manualach wszędzie jest że to plik /etc/network/interfaces
<jacekn> grek: tak to jest dobry plik
<grek> a czemu nie ma w nim tego statycznego ip wpisanego przez gnome - spokojnie tu nadpisać i będzie ok tak ?
<jacekn> grek: chyba tak chociaz gnome moze miec jakis swoj network manager
<jacekn> grek: to masz troche dokumentacji: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<jacekn> grek: albo tutaj debianowa: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<grek> ok wszedzie ten plik wpisze tam i mam nadzieje ze pokaze sie po zrestartowaniu
<grek> no i po restarcie nie ma sieci
<grek> :(
<jacekn> grek: a plik nadal jest taki jaki byl? jesli tak to pewnie jakas pomylka tam jest. I zobacz to ifconfig mowi
<grek> ok udalo mi sie to przywrocic i podlaczyli ekran i w gnome zmieniaja
<grek> było coś że usłogi sieciowe nikompatybilne czy cos
<grek> ok dam juz rade
<grek> dziek
<grek> jest jakis program do podsumowania rsynca zeby raz na miesiac zobaczyc na jakies podsumowanie z informacjami zbiorczymi ile czego sie skopiowalo
<ftpd> Tak, logi.
<ftpd> ;-)
<grek> :)
<BlessJah> meh
<klucky> jacekowskki kozak ^
<klucky> linuks mnie niestety wyh^jał
<klucky> mam tragiczne problemy z uzyskaniem wydajności takiej jak pod windwosem
<klucky> chodzi o serwer grafiki
<klucky> a dokładniej o menedżer okienek
<klucky> niestety pod linuksem (i bsd też) wszystko ma jakieś takie toporne sterowanie
<klucky> odniosłem sukces w doborze parametrów panelu dotykowego, ale nadal nijak idzie z wydajnością
<klucky> chociaż na windowsie tylko xp sp3 działa dobrze (po wyłączeniu niemalże wszystkich usług)
<klucky> a 7-ka już nie :P
<klucky> ani vista, ani 2000, ani inne tego typu
<BlessJah> I'm trying to /g
<lukasz_> witam wszystkich. Potrzebuje utworzyc katalog typu 11'10`B|A przy użyciu terminala. Próbowałem mkdir, a nazwę katalogu brac w nawiasy, ale nic to nie dalo. Ma ktos jakas recepte na to? :)
<lukasz_> Wiem, ze pewnie standardowy problem, ale jakos nie moge dojsc jak go rozwiazac
<xaxes`> njdur 11\'10\`\|A
<xaxes`> mkdir*
<xaxes`> w ten sposób chyba zadziała
<lukasz_> Coś podobnego próbowałem, ale jeszcze raz spróbuję.
<lukasz_> Działa. Chyba niezbyt uważnie stawiałem backslashe wcześniej. Dzięki bardzo
<lucaszz> hej
<lucaszz> chcialbym w konsoli linuxowej
<lucaszz> przeszukac zawartosc folderow i zawartych w nich plikow
<lucaszz> na obecnosc wpisanej frazy
<lucaszz> i zeby zwrocona zostala mi lista plikow zawierajacych wyszukiwana fraze
<lucaszz> grepem probowalem ale to nie to chyba
<ChaosEngine> właśnie to
<ChaosEngine> grep -ri "fraza" /home/user/folder
<ChaosEngine> grep to mega potężne narzędzie
<lucaszz> a jak w linuksie wyswietlic liste dostepnych parametrow dla polecenia
<lucaszz> ?
<Pabl0Escobar> komenda --help
<Pabl0Escobar> lub man zawwsze działa
<dweller> 1st
<lucaszz> 2nd
<gjm> dziesięć
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-11
<ciastek> Jak najwygodniej odczytywać pocztę roota na zdalnym serwerze? Zainstalować dovecot i ustawić Thunderbirda, by ją odbierał?
<ftpd> ciastek, Forwardować ją w /etc/aliases z roota na kogokolwiek innego.
<ciastek> ftpd: O, prostsze. Dzięki!
<ftpd> To jest chyba nawet w standardzie.
<ftpd> A nie.
<ftpd> To postmastery są w standardzie.
<ciastek> ftpd: dzięki
<drathir> ciastek: mutt+ssh
<ciastek> drathir: odpada, wymaga sprawdzania zamiast przychodzić samo
<drathir> ciastek: a to zycze obys sie nie przekonal, ze wygodniej i tak osobne konto zamiast usuwac kilka k maili podczas jakich bledow w konfiguracji z wlasnego normalnego konta uzytkownika...
<drathir> no chyba ze konto usera nie bardzo uzywane...
<ciastek> drathir: dzięki, narazie się przekonałem, że nie odbieranie maili jest słabym pomysłem :)
<drathir> no jak cos sie psuje to przewaznie krzyczy... Jak psad sie ma ustawione zalezy od liczby wykrytych atakow np.
<drathir> wiec w zaleznosci co sie ma ustawione i jak skonfigurowane ilosc informacji/maili moze byc rozna...
<metpanet> Czy ktoś się orientuje, dlaczego nie działa mi fglrx na 12.04.3. Dodam, że na 12.04 jedynce i dwójce działał.
<metpanet> Zostałem teraz bez sterownika grafiki. Nie wiem co robić.
<Dreadlish> jaka grafika?
<metpanet> Rodeon hd3200 czyli chip z serii R600.
<metpanet> Lub RS780
<Dreadlish> to zapomnij.
<metpanet> Dlaczego?
<Dreadlish> tak jakby hd3xxx nie są już wspierane
<metpanet> A otwarte stery?
<Dreadlish> wywal fglrxa, to będziesz miał otwarte.
<Dreadlish> co za problem
<metpanet> Niby działają ale wiatrak chodzi częściej. Grzeje się komp
<Dreadlish> bo tak jakby jest zarządzanie energią jeszcze niedopisane.
<metpanet> Nic się nie da z tym zrobić?
<metpanet> Kiedy wyjdą nowe stery?
<Dreadlish> wtedy kiedy nowy kernel do ubu
<Dreadlish> czyli poczekaj pół roku.
<metpanet> Od wersji 11.04 do 12.04 wszystko było ok a teraz nagle coś spiepszyli. Teraz zostałem bez systemu
<metpanet> Czytałem, że w najnowszym kernelu 3.12 i mesa 9.3 to naprawili. Problem w tym, że to wersję beta
<metpanet> A czy jeśli dodam repo z kernelem to mi kiedyś zaktualizuje?
<metpanet> Mainline?
<metpanet> Tyle ludzi a nikt mi nie odpowie?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> 3.12
<Dreadlish> sęk w tym, że 3.12 jeszcze nie jest stable
<drathir> jak znajdziesz repo stabilne z jajkiem to moze bedzie dzialac...
<Dreadlish> a rcka bym raczej nie stawiał ;d
<ftpd> [17:58:54] <metpanet>	 Tyle ludzi a nikt mi nie odpowie?
<ftpd> Nikt nie ma obowiązku.
<drathir> open dzialaja na tej grafice, wiec mozna tymczasowo sie przeniesc... Swoja droga w czym jest taka grafika? Bo osobiscie tylko kojarze z integry i xpress mode z dedykowana...
<metpanet> Grzecznie się pytałem tylko. Ja mam radeona hd3200 rs780
<Dreadlish> trzebaby poczekać, aż 3.12 wyjdzie w stable
<Dreadlish> i aż ktoś to spaczkuje na ubuntu
<Dreadlish> aby nie robić burdelu
<metpanet> rc4 już jest. Pewnie w tym miesiącu wydadzą
<metpanet> Na wiki arch czytałem, że można ustawić ręcznie profil zarządzania energią aby nie grzała się tak grafika. Ciekawe czy zadziała na kubuntu?
<Dreadlish> możliwe
<spi> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-12
<jacekowski> 2st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/gkG6YwE.jpg
<mrlukasz_> witam
<mrlukasz_> powiem mi może ktos dlaczego program Rhythmbox niechce odtwarzac mi radia internetowego z m3u
<Dreadlish> a cokolwiek innego chce?
<mrlukasz_> znaczy powiem tak te radia co są standardowo w rythmbox to odtwarza
<Dreadlish> tzn. czy jakiś inny odtwarzacz chce odtwarzać to radio
<Dreadlish> o to mi chodziło
<mrlukasz_> tak
<mrlukasz_> codeki zaisntalowałem
<mrlukasz_> vlc odtwarza bez problemu
<Dreadlish> to pewnie czegoś z gstreamera nie masz
<Dreadlish> a czego - to ja w tym momencie Ci nie powiem, bo sam nie weim
<mrlukasz_> napewno mam gstreana
<mrlukasz_> bo instalowąłem
<mrlukasz_> ale najlepsze jest to ze jak klikam w to radio to nie ma błędu tylko jest bezczynny
<TheNumb> mrlukasz_: nie masz zainstalowanych pluginów gstreamera.
<TheNumb> mrlukasz_: Możesz zainstalować wszystkie pluginy gstreamera robiąc tak: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-{bad,good,ugly}
<mrlukasz_> TheNumb: pisze mi ze mam wszystko w najnowszej wersji
<mrlukasz_> tak wiec mam zinstalowane
<TheNumb> mrlukasz_: no to najwidoczniej wina rhythmboxa (:
<mrlukasz_> TheNumb: i co mam teraz zrobic ?
<TheNumb> mrlukasz_: 1) zgłosić błąd, ewentualnie poszukać rozwiązania, 2) zmienić odtwarzacz.
<TheNumb> mrlukasz_: do radia internetowego polecam radiotray :P
<mrlukasz_> TheNumb: dzieki
<mrlukasz_> a co jest lepsze od rythmbox
<Dreadlish> wszystko
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: +1
<TheNumb> D:
 * TheNumb lubi clementine
<konradb> spi:
<konradb> D:
<gjm> gimbusb
<konradb> >pojazd od gjm
<konradb> xD
<gjm> plonk!
<konradb> co guwniaku
<gjm> nie po imieniu
<gjm> czy tam nazwisku
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> o\
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> konradb: o/
<konradb> czesc
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> powiedzialbym ze rzadko wpadasz ostatnio
<BlessJah> ale biorac pod uwage ogolna aktywnosc kanalu, i tak mogloby sie okazac, ze sie wybijasz
<bastetmilo> hej chłopaczki
<Pabl0Escobar> powiedział emeryt bastetmilo
<gjm> Pabl0Escobar: Nie, bastetmilo to kobieta.
<jacekowski> elo ziomki i poziomki
<jacekowski> jak tam u was w internetach sie dzieje
<bastetmilo> gjm: więc emerytka
<bastetmilo> ;)
<gjm> Nie o to mi chodziło.
<gjm> Ale ok.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ty żyjesz!
<BlessJah> już się zaczynałem bać, co będzie jak nam domena wygaśnie ^^
<jacekowski> certyfikat wygasa za miesiac
<jacekowski> i nie przedluzam
<jacekowski> bo godaddy chce teraz $199 za wildcard
<jacekowski> na rok
<jacekowski> wiec bedzie selfsigned
<jacekowski> albo jakis jeden na glowna domene wezme i tyle bedzie
<metpanet> Zainstalowałem catalyst legacy od makson96. Na dole pisze, że mam dodać wpis do etc/profile. Pytanie czy jak zaktualizuje kde do najnowszej wersji to ten wpis będzie działał lub jest niepotrzebny?
<metpanet> Mam kubuntu 12.04.3
<Dreadlish> ta
<metpanet> Bardzo wyczerpująca odpowiedź :-)
<p74> zainstalowałem virtualboxa + phpvirtualboxa + nginx + php system to ubuntu server 13.04 a kiedy wpisuje w przeglądarke http:\\192.168.3.1\phpvirtualbox mam tylko fioletowe tlo nic wiecej w czym może być problem ?
<TheNumb> p74: podejrzewam, że źle skonfigurowana usługa.
<TheNumb> Najprawdopodobniej fcgi/phpvirtualbox
<TheNumb> p74: zdefiniuj "fioletowe tło"
<p74> nie ma okna do logowania jeśli chodzi fioletowe tło
<jacekowski> sprawdzic logi
<TheNumb> p74: access.log itd.
<TheNumb> error.log
<p74> 2013/10/12 20:47:26 [error] 1297#0: *13 connect() failed (111: Connection refused) while connecting to upstream, client: 192.168.3.80, server: _, request: "GET /phpvirtualbox/js/phptest.php HTTP/1.1", upstream: "fastcgi://127.0.0.1:9000", host: "192.168.3.1", referrer: "http://192.168.3.1/phpvirtualbox/"
<p74> a w access.log GET /phpvirtualbox/js/language.php HTTP/1.1" 502 537
<Stirlitz_> a działa php w ogóle?
<Stirlitz_> netstat -an | grep 9000
<p74> nie działa bo nic nie pokazuje netstat -an | grep 9000 czyli zabierac sie za php
<Stirlitz_> moze wystarczy service php-fpm start nie wiem jaki jest domyślny konfig
<Stirlitz_> php5-fpm*
<p74> root      1320  0.0  0.1  33168  3052 ?        Ss   20:21   0:00 php-fpm: master process (/etc/php5/fpm/php-fpm.conf)
<p74> www-data  1321  0.0  0.1  33168  2564 ?        S    20:21   0:00 php-fpm: pool www
<p74> www-data  1322  0.0  0.1  33168  2564 ?        S    20:21   0:00 php-fpm: pool www
<Stirlitz_> no a teraz cos słucha na 9000? bo moze po sockecie słuchać, poza tym nie wklejaj tutaj
<p74> w nginx mam fastcgi_pass 127.0.0.1:9000;
<p74> ale netstat -an | grep 9000 nic mi nie pokazuje
<Stirlitz_> w konfigu php-fpm zobacz gdzie ma słuchać
<p74> ok
<p74> Stirlitz_ w php-fpm.conf to nic nie ma chyba, że gdzie indziej trzeba szukać
<Stirlitz_> to popatrz po netstat -p bodajże na jakim sockecie słucha, a w conf musi być
<Stirlitz_> /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/www.conf
<Stirlitz_> listen = /var/run/php5-fpm.sock
<p74> Stirlitz_ zadziałało :)))) winna była konfiguracja nginxa a słuchało na sockecie dzieki za naprowadzenie :))))
<gjm> 1st
<gjm> i co, frajerze?
<gjm> frajerzy even
<dweller> Stirlitz_: czemu dałes mu opa ;_;
<gjm> Dobrze płacę.
<Stirlitz_> dweller, ojciec prosił to dałem
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-13
<mav_> Witam , jest ktos moze chetny do pomocy w ciezkim dla mnie problemie zwiazany z Ubuntu 12.04Lts
<dweller> jaki?
<mav_> Ustawienie wirtualnej klawiatury na komputerze Acer Iconia 6210 oraz konfiguracja 2 monitorow .
<dweller> trochę przekombinowany sprzęt jak dla mnie
<dweller> monitory sobie możesz wyklikać
<mav_> Ogolnie pokazuje mi dwa monitory , z tego jeden ( ten gdzie powinna byc klawiatura ) jest nie aktywny .
<dweller> a weź xrandrem go przełącz na auto
<mav_> w jaki sosob , nie bardzo wiem jak ?
<dweller> xrandr --output nazwa_wyjscia --auto
<dweller> może domyślnie tego nie robić
<dweller> w ogóle to ma słabe wsparcie pod linuksem o ile w ogóle
<mav_> nadal sie nie wlacza ,  ogolnie jest wlaczony ale caly ekran sluzy jako dotykowa myszka , zamiast wyswietlac pulpit .
<mav_> Ja mam podlaczona klawiature i mysz na usb , wiec jest ok , ale dlaczego nie dziala ekran to juz czarna magia dla mnie .
<dweller> zasadniczo ciężko coś poradzić po za ubuntuforums
<mav_> Tam tez nie za duzo jest .. Ogolnie szykalem juz wszedzie , znalazle m jedna strone francuska le tez nie za wiele pomogla ..
<denysonique> Może ktoś z was na Ubuntu w Chrome wejść na: chrome://settings/fonts
<denysonique> i mi podać domyślne czcionki albo zrobić szota
<ryna321> hej
<ryka321> witam serdecznie
<gjm> 17:41 Starting query in freenode with ryka321
<gjm> 17:41 < hej
<gjm> 17:41 < zbanuj mnie
<gjm> 17:41 < halo
<gjm> 17:42 < czy masz zamiar uciekać przede mną z kraju?
<gjm> ...
<karoles> : D
<karoles> gjm: spytaj czy bedzie wonisł o ekstradycje
<gjm> eh…
<mati75> hehehehe
<gjm> ?
<mati75> nic
<mati75> zarestrowałem wszystkie jego nicki
<gjm> lel
<mati75> o jest debilem
<mati75> działa na zasadzie
<mati75> sed s/'b'/for 'a-z'/g ryba321
<mati75> w sumie 26 nicków
<beboj> Panowie kopiowanie na pena nagle zaczelo mi zamulac , trwa wieki na usb 3.0 plik 1.6 gb trwa ponad godzine co mzo ebyc nie tak i jak sie za to zabrac?
<beboj> problem z ramem czy jakimis modulami do usb , bo cyztalem ze opcja synchro moz ezamulac
<beboj> nie wiem jak sie za to zabrac prawde mwiac
<Dreadlish> najpierw wrzuci Ci w cache
<Dreadlish> a potem módl się, żeby pendrive nie był głupim mułem.
<Dreadlish> bo jak jest głupim mułem, to będzie kopiował wieki
<beboj> k kumam
<Dreadlish> a to, że pendriva wepniesz do usb 3.0 nie znaczy, że od razu będzie chodził z prędkością usb 3.0
<Dreadlish> jak to głupi chiński muł za 20zł to nawet pełnego 2.0 nie dostaniesz d;
<beboj> nie no kingstone niby oryginalny (czyli chinol jak wszystko) ale smigalo ostatnio jakos cos sie stalo
<beboj> ale juz sprawdzam inen peny i na innym kompie dojde wkoncu...
<beboj> dobra pen  zpenem cos sie stalo :P
<beboj> na raspberry pi zajelo mu to 5 minut
<beboj> na innym kingstonie
<beboj> i tak to jets , kupilem travellera ze sklepu 3.0 i 6 miechow i moge nim browar jedynie otwierac...
<mati75> co się dziwisz że rpi wolno chodzi
<mati75> tam to normalne
<mati75> a z resztą nowe kingstony to gówno
<mati75> szybki odczyt wolny zapis
<beboj> rpi jest wporzadku , pen ejst wadliwy
<beboj> a co teraz wogole jest w modzie? adata?patriot?
<CookieM> sandisk
<Dreadlish> rpi w porządku
<Dreadlish> jezus maria, ktoś tu jest mocno wierzący
<CookieM> kiedyś nazywali się SunDisk
<MiroZarta1> Dreadlish:  nie liczac mnie ?
<Dreadlish> MiroZarta1: najpewniej
<MiroZarta1> Dreadlish:  Ave :)
<MiroZarta1> Dreadlish: pomozesz mi ?
<Dreadlish> w czym.
<MiroZarta1> z x-yamy w sparky
<MiroZarta1> ?
<MiroZarta1> czemu sie klada na intelowskim kompie ?
<MiroZarta1> chyba ze o boga pytasz to nie wiem :P :)
<MiroZarta> jak boga nie ma ?
<MiroZarta> dojdziecie moze tam kiedys w takim razie ze jest bog , tylko .... narazie to jest wasza herezja :D
<MiroZarta> kto logi zmienia ? przyznajcie sie admini ?
<MiroZarta> czyli rakiety nie zbuduje/cie szkoda ze polska technologia potrzebuje treningu, napewno musi byc wszech iskra, tak jeszcze co 2 dni,
<MiroZarta> a czemu ty w boga nie wierzyssz, ?
<MiroZarta> ten trzeci
<MiroZarta> DaZ: siema
<MiroZarta> hopie
<MiroZarta> sami nie wiernii ?
<MiroZarta> lal 80 czytajacych osob jak w horrorze
<MiroZarta> ej ciency wy jestescie , myslalem ze ktos podejmie dyskusje, wiem prawdopodobnie czemu nie,
<MiroZarta> wasz loty bog wam to obiecuje , czyz niesz tak :D
<MiroZarta> *zloty
<MiroZarta> mam nadzieje ze nie rosnie nam nastepna cholota, tyle, dobranoc\
<ftpd> "Hołota".
<ftpd> Ojej.
<qermit> o.
<qermit> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-06
<beboj> heja ma ktos ownclouda na swoim serwie?
<a55h0le> czesc potrzebuje fachowej rady przy zakupie routera wifi z funkcja dzielenia lacza, jakie macie doswiadczenia?
<matiprezes> siemka
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-07
<jacekowski> 1st
<mateusz> siema
<mateusz> uzywa ktos google hangout przez konsole?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: potwornie wolny ten kvm, instalacja ubu 14.04 server ponad 3h, nie wiem wtf
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzies doczytalem ze btrfs i copy-on-write, ale nie wiem czy to rzeczywiscie to
<dweller> na btrfsie nie stawiasz kvma
<dweller> a jak już musisz to raw
<dweller> wyłącz cache i aio na native
<dweller> najlepiej to na lvmie postawić jako raw albo qcow2
<dweller> BlessJah: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17379792/io_test.png
<dweller> z mojej wirtualki, na lvmie na raid1
<xaxes`> dweller: pci-passthrough?
<dweller> yep
<xaxes`> i jak to śmiga?
<xaxes`> btw. na jakim sprzęcie?
<dweller> śmiga prawilnie
<dweller> i7 4771, 16gb ram i radeon 7870
<dweller> integra intela na hoscie
<xaxes`> bardziej chodziło o płytę główną
<dweller> asrock z87e-itx
<dweller> generalnie wszystkie asrocki mają vt-d sprawne raczej
<dweller> ale żeby działało bez patchowania kernela musisz używać ovmf wirtualki i efi dla hosta
<dweller> bo intel cannot into vgaarb
<dweller> przy czym przy ovmf bez csm karta musi mieć efi gop
<dweller> albo możesz podprowadzić bios z jakiejś innej jak ja
<dweller> i nie polecam nvidii do zabawy z passthru, jawnie wycinają możliwość uruchomienia gdy wykryje sygnaturę kvma albo zdaje się usługi hyperv w windowsie
<dweller> BlessJah: wirtualka z dyskiem na btrfsie ma sens jeżeli to siedzi na ssd
<dweller> albo na bcache z writethrough
<dweller> bo to też testowałem
<BlessJah> dweller: niestety, mam tylko to, co mam
<dweller> możesz spróbowac wyłączyć cow dla pliku
<dweller> ale z tego co pamiętam za wiele to nie pomogło
<BlessJah> albo katalogu, taka byla rada tam gdzie to czytalem
<dweller> ta
<BlessJah> ile ubuntu server zre po instalacji?
<drathir> BlessJah: virtio czy sata dales na maszyne?
<BlessJah> tmpfs?
<BlessJah> drathir: poprosilem jacekowski
<BlessJah> ja sie na kvm nie znam kompletnie
<dweller> pokaż definicję maszyny jeżeli możesz
<drathir> BlessJah: ja tam w sumie znawca tez nie jestem, ale mi czasem virtio wolno chodzil...
<BlessJah> qemu-system-x86-64 -hda...
<dweller> :o
<BlessJah> najprosciej jak sie da, kazalem mu dac 2 proce i 2GB ramu
<dweller> to się nie dziwię w sumie
<BlessJah> i vnc, do instalacji tylko
 * BlessJah nie umie w wirtualizacje
<drathir> BlessJah: virt-manager jest fajny nawet jesli nie spod konsoli...
<BlessJah> drathir: plan mialem zeby wyklikac w VBoksie a potem VBoxHeadless dac
<BlessJah> ale sie nie da
 * drathir osobiscie na linuxie nie lubi vbox-a...
<jacekn> KVM + virt-manager dziala pieknie dla mnie ale ja nie potrzebuje zadnego GUI na VMach wiec duzo latwiej
<bastetmilo> cześć BlessJah
<gjm> cześć BlessJah
<bastetmilo> czesc gjm
<gjm> czesc gjm
<gjm> oh wait
<gjm> Cześć, bastetmilo :)
<bastetmilo> TĘSKNILIŚCIE?
<gjm> chyba nawet nikt nie zauważył
<gjm> :v
<Dread> :D
<bastetmilo> buuuuu
<drathir> ooo...
 * drathir tez wita bastetmilo...
<dj_oko> dobry wieczór państwu
<dj_oko> jak zdrówko?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: hej
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a uzywasz kvm na pewno?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wychodzilas?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie chodzi ci to w trybie pelnej emulacji przypadkiem?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/HOWTO1
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jakiej komendy uzyles do odpalenia tego?
<BlessJah> qemu-system-x86_64 -hda vdisk.img -cdrom /path/to/boot-media.iso, do tego 2 core'y, 2GiB ramu chyba i vnc
<jacekowski> to miales emulacje
<jacekowski> a nie kvm
<BlessJah> :(
<BlessJah> jacekowski: virsh to poprawna komenda?
<jacekowski> zmien qemu-system-x86_64 na kvm
<jacekowski> albo nawet eatmydata kvm
<BlessJah> skladnia dokladnie ta sama zostaje?
<jacekowski> eatmydata to hack zeby rzeczy ktore robia fsync jak glupie nie zajezdzaly systemu plikow
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> lol, rzeczywiscie zwawsze
<BlessJah> jacekowski: btrfs nie zamula i tak?
<john_matthew> czolem
<jacekowski> nie
<john_matthew> jak moge zmienic ip, brame domyslna i dns?
<BlessJah> ladnie szybko ten kvm dziala :D
<drathir> john_matthew: nowe ip?
<drathir> BlessJah: kvm lepsze od vbox-a...
<BlessJah> drathir: wiecej klopotu jak na razie, nie zalezy mi tak bardzo na wydajnosci
<BlessJah> CI pod kilkuosobowy zespol, projekt studencki
<BlessJah> teraz toto dziala
<BlessJah> instalacja zajela kwadrans, bo wolno klikalem
<drathir> BlessJah: i szybciej po ssh i tal jest spod hosta komendy wklepywac...
<BlessJah> drathir: instalacja po vnc, teraz musze dojsc jak wystawic port jakis na swiat
<BlessJah> drathir: wiesz moze jak zrobic forwardowanie portow?
<BlessJah> drathir: doslownie dwoch portow na tej maszynie potrzebuje dostepnych z zewnatrz
<drathir> a nie maz w ifconfig virbr0? spod virt-managera mozna nawet mostkoeac interface dostepne w systemie..
<BlessJah> nie mam ifconfig
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zrob -net tap,ifname=tap0,script=no,downscript=no
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy nie bedzie marudzilo ze chce roota
<jacekowski> jak to nie zadziala to bede musial kernel przebudowac
<jacekowski> ale to dopiero jak wroce z NZ
<mtree> da sie jakos zintegrowac pejsbuka z unity?
<mtree> powiadomienia, wiadomosci i te sprawy
<mtree> czy moze max tyle co z empathy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wnscript=no: could not open /dev/net/tun: Permission
<BlessJah> denied
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba nie chce roota, tylko grupy
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-08
<drathir> BlessJah: cat  /dev/net/tun
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zmienilem uprawnienia i dodalem cie do grupy, powinno dzialac
<BlessJah> crw------- 1 root netdev 10, 200 Oct  3 20:51 tun
<Wizard> Cześc.
<gjm> Cześć.
<Wizard> Co tam na Ubuntu?
<gjm> Nudy, jak zwykle.
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Wszystko działa, nie to co na gentoo, nie? :P
<bastetmilo> o, Wizard
<Wizard> bastetmilo!
<Wizard> Cześć :D
<gjm> Wizard: No właśnie na komputerze w pracy mam Ubuntu i od niedawna wywala jakieś błędy.
<gjm> Może dzisiaj zobaczę o co chodzi.
<Wizard> Ja wreszcie też mam Ubuntu na komputerze w pracy.
<Wizard> Miło jest zobaczyć wreszcie jak szybki jest dysk SSD naprawdę.
<Wizard> gjm: Uwielbiam "jakieś błędy".
<Wizard> Dziś się nie wyspałem i zapomniałem kryształowej kuli.
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, czy ja dobrze widzę systemd w 14.10?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: A co u ciebie?
<Wizard> Bo gjm ma menopauzę i nudno.
<bastetmilo> ooo
<bastetmilo> no u mnie nic nowego
<bastetmilo> WordCampa organizuje w Warszawie
<bastetmilo> wrocilam z jednego w Bulgarii niedawno
<Wizard> Konferencję WordPressową?
<Wizard> Super.
<bastetmilo> tak, WordPressowa :) a co innego ja moge organizowac :)
<Wizard> Nie wiem, imprezę z wódką?
<Wizard> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28Cn-1hmOZQ :P
<bastetmilo> wódka też bedzie
<Wizard> bastetmilo: :)
<Wizard> Mieszkasz teraz w Warszawie?
<gjm> Wizard: welp, teraz nic nie wyskoczyło
<Wizard> Ty i te twoje makaronizmy internetowe.
<gjm> Tak.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jeszcze nie :)
<Wizard> Czyli kwestia czasu?
<bastetmilo> raczej tak. Chociaz juz na razie zastanawiam sie czy nie wybrac innego miasta albo kraju
<jacekn> bastetmilo: zawsze UK pozostaje ;)
<bastetmilo> jacekn: raczej nie ;)
<Wizard> ohoho, UK.
<Wizard> Jeszcze tam mnie nie było.
<Wizard> Mnie się podoba np. Malta.
<Wizard> Tam by się spoko mieszkało.
<jacekn> pewnie tak tylko w UK mozliwosci wieksze znacznie jesli chodzi o prace w IT
<Wizard> No pewnie.
<Wizard> Ale ja bym wolał pracować zdalnie.
<Wizard> Tylko korpo nie dorosły jeszcze do tego.
<Wizard> :P
<grek> używa ktoś może hubic ?
<jacekn> no to nie pracuj dla korpo, moze niektore startupy pozwalaja zdalnie
<grek> jeżeli tak - mam takie pytanie czy da się ustawić żeby niesynchronizował np. ~/hubuc/aktualne/ ale ~/hubuc/aktualne/projekt1 już tak
<bastetmilo> Wizard: kocham Maltę
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Byłaś?
<bastetmilo> jacekn: ja mam takie szczeście, że mogę być freelancerem gdziekolwiek na świecie
<bastetmilo> Wizard: byłam. Jest super.
<Wizard> Też mi się podobało.
<bastetmilo> To jest idealne miejsce, żeby sobie pracować zdalnie... dobre jedzenie, spokojni usmiechnieci ludzie, wszyscy mówią po angielsku. Ciepło, ladne widoki.
<shpaq> Wizard: moje korpo bardzo promuje pracę z domu
<shpaq> wiesz, oszczędność miejsca, prądu, sieci, kawy i w ogóle
<shpaq> ale mimo wszystko nie lubię
<shpaq> bo pracuję zazwyczaj dłużej, więcej i ciężej niż jak jestem w pracy :)
<jacekn> ja tez wole w biurze szczerze mowiac ale to troche zalezy cos sie robi dokladnie
<shpaq> w domu jest o tyle dobrze, że budzę się o 8:40, prysznic, kawa i już
<shpaq> a tak muszę wstawać godzinę, półtorej wcześniej
<jacekn> najlepiej 1-2 dni w tygodniu z dom pracowac, ja zwykle tak robie
<shpaq> teraz pracuję jeden dzień w domu, jeden w biurze i 3 u klienta
<shpaq> pokurwione trochę
<Wizard> :S
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to planowane bylo?
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<jacekowski> planowane mialo byc za jakis tydzien
<BlessJah> cos sie stalo?
<Wizard> Plamowanie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: zawsze w formie
<BlessJah> co slychac?
<Wizard> Wyjątkowo dobrze.
<Wizard> Tylko mi się nic nie chce popołudniami.
<BlessJah> po urlopie juz?
<Wizard> Ło, już dawno.
<BlessJah> ja tydzien temu wrocilem
<BlessJah> rok akademicki sie zaczal
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Widzę, korki się porobiły w mieście :D
<bastetmilo> borze
<bastetmilo> a tak było fajnie
<bastetmilo> a teraz przyjechali studenci
<bastetmilo> i miejsce zajmują w busie
<CookieM> jak trwoga to do boru
<bastetmilo> egzakli
<gjm> baru
<bastetmilo> A w ogóle to teraz pospamuje trochę
<gjm> ban
<bastetmilo> żebym ja Cie nie zbanowała
<bastetmilo> Warszawa, listopad, WordCamp https://www.facebook.com/events/693096244109804/
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: we wrocku siedzisz?
<Wizard> Pejsbuk.
<Wizard> Fuj
<Wizard> FUJ
<CookieM> no to karty na stół i kto jedzie http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww150/nikonguy_album/Serious-Cat-640x428.jpg
<BlessJah> jacekowski: teraz mam could not configure /dev/net/tun (tap0): Operation not permitted | Device 'tap' could not be initialized
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jestem w grupie i mam g+rw
<en0x> heh
<en0x> wy to macie problemy :)
<Wizard> Zawsze mi się te tuny i tapy kojarzyły z jakimś rytmem na tamtamie czy czymś takim.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: sprawdz teraz
<BlessJah> Warning: vlan 0 with no nics
<BlessJah> Could not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w ovh nie wiem czy nie trzeba czegos takiego jeszcze dodatkowo wyklikac, bo mac bedzie widoczny na switchu
<buharin> ;)
<Ashiren> :v
<gjm> :>
<Wizard> buharin: o/
<buharin> Wizard, hej ;) dawno Cie nie widzialem
<Wizard> Ho.
<Wizard> Bo dawno mnie nie było :D
<gjm> Logiczne.
<Wizard> gjm: W Spocka się bawisz?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: pracuję u Kosy, to i we Wrocku siedzę
<bastetmilo> Wizard: prosz, bez FB http://2014.warsaw.wordcamp.org/
<Wizard> Wojenna piła?
<Wizard> W dupach się przewraca.
<Wizard> Niedługo nie będzie się dało we własnym kraju dogadać ;D
<Dread> ło
<Dread> Wizard
<Wizard> A ty co za jeden? :0
<Dread> :<
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Ucięło ci lish?
<Dread> ta
<Dread> tzn. wolne było, to sam uciąłem
<Dread> gjm: dajkszysz
<mati75> o tu coś żyje
<Dread> no.
<Wizard> Zdaje ci się ;]
<Dread> wszystko umarło
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114871,16772081,Chca_odwolac_koncert_Behemotha_w_Gdansku___Promuje.html :|
<Wizard> Krucjata Różańcowa za Ojczyznę.
<Wizard> http://krucjatarozancowazaojczyzne.pl/ :D
<Wizard> Ale jazda!
<Wizard> Jest numer telefonu do pani Rity Wilowskiej.
<Dread> na frondzie coś było
<drathir> Wizard: powodzenia w odwolaniu by im sie przydalo...
<Wizard> W Poznaniu im się udało.
<drathir> za duza kasa... tak jak ta madonne czy kogos tez chcieli... ;p
<Wizard> Aż sobie puściłem Ora pro nobis Lucifer.
<Wizard> Całkiem dobre :)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie bedzie bo NAT zrobie
<mati75> ari-tczew: dostałem powiadomienia
<mati75> ari-tczew: dzięki
<ari-tczew> mati75: nie ma sprawy. jak będziesz coś potrzebować, to daj znaka
<mati75> ari-tczew: ok
<Wizard> Dobranoc.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jest nowy kernel z supportem dla mostkow
<pcctw> naprawdę chcielibyście żeby te koncerty były odwołane?
<pcctw> aż chyba przeczytam jakieś jego teksty
<pcctw> zawsze mi się wydawał sympatyczny... hmmm
<drathir> pcctw: lol moje to tak ironicznie bylo...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-09
<neo__> czesc zainstalowalem ubuntu mate 14.04, skype zainstalowalem bez prooblemu w terminalu ale nie moge nawiazac polaczenia... pomozecie?
<jacekn> jakies ten neo niecierpliwy, nikt nie pomogl w 3 minuty i uciekl
<dweller> bo nie umie w pytania na ircu
<Wizard> Dokładnie.
<Wizard> Ciekawe, czy na facebooku jest jakiś taki "kanał" czy jak to się zwie "ubuntu-pl"
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Czy facebook to bardziej jak forum?
<pi_> witam zna sie ktoś na programowaniu stron
<bastetmilo> pi_: no to zalezy
<pi_> potrzuje zrobic takie marque jak na tej stronie www.khw.pl  na samym dole przypięte do przeglądarki
<bastetmilo> i w czym jest problem?
<pi_> ze nieiwem jak to zrobic zeby przyiąc do przegladarki
<bastetmilo> umiesz uzywac firebuga?
<pi_> wiesz jestem poczatkujący
<pi_> i nie zabardzo sie orientuje
<BlessJah> position: absolute?
<pi_> i co to sie przykleji do przeglądarki
<bastetmilo> srabsolute
<bastetmilo> fixed
<BlessJah> nie wiem, poczytaj, poszukaj, http://www.w3schools.com/css/css_positioning.asp
<BlessJah> zaraz mnie zjedza za w3schools
<bastetmilo> kto zje?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: w3schools to dobre zrodlo?
<bastetmilo> srednie, ale sama korzystam czasem jak nie pamietam jakichś wartosci w css
<bastetmilo> albo jak musze pisac w samym js, bo nie mm jquery
<BlessJah> a jakie jest dobre?
<bastetmilo> dokumentacja...
<pi_> jakos nie umiem tego zrobic
<pi_> :(
<pi_> mnie tylko intersuje jak to przykleic do dołu przeglądarki
<bastetmilo> powiedzialam Ci
<bastetmilo> fixed - a BJ dal reszte potrenych informacji
<bastetmilo> potrzebnych*
<pi_> jaki fixed
<pi_> to nie jest normalne <marquee>  z jakimś dodatkiem
<pi_> ja chc porostu teks jeden tylko tam wyświetlac stale i juz
<pi_> tz <marquee> Jakiś tekst </marquee>
<pi_> tylko żeby pozycja była na dole
<pi_> jak na tej stronie
<bastetmilo> przeczytales co jest w linku?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jaka dokumentacja i gdzie
<bastetmilo> oficjalna dokumentacja
<grek> zna może ktoś możliwość skopiowania danych z dysków w chmurze - np z hubic na google drive - lub w drugą strone ?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: liczylem na link, ale w sumie nie jest mi to na nic potrzebne
<bastetmilo> www.w3.org
<bastetmilo> moze byc?
<drathir> grek: niektorzy oferuja iles tam do skopiowania z innych providerow....
<BlessJah> a to nie ci sami ludzie?
<BlessJah> w3c i w3school?
<bastetmilo> nie wnikam. Oficjalna dokumentacja jest bardziej szczegolowa i mozna tam znalezc wiecej ciekawyh rzeczy.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<BlessJah> ahoj
<nvll> achuj.
<gjm> ahoj ci w dupę
<Wizard> nvll: Nieładnie mówisz. Za to są kopy.
<Wizard> Czy w międzyczasie zmieniliście zasady? :P
<Ashiren> co wolno wojewodzie
<gjm> bardzo chętnie wrócę do korzeni ;#
<gjm> ;3
<Wizard> gjm: To znaczy?
<gjm> to
<drathir> lol co to za domena guru ;p
<Wizard> Taka tam, z ICANN
<Wizard> Mnóstwo teraz takich jest.
<Wizard> Kasy majo mało.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: qemu-system-x86_64: -net tap,ifname=tap0,script=no,downscript=no: could not configure /dev/net/tun (tap0): Operation not permitted
<BlessJah> qemu-system-x86_64: -net tap,ifname=tap0,script=no,downscript=no: Device 'tap' could not be initialized
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nowe jajko nie rozwiazalo
<Wizard> Popsułeś.
<BlessJah> Wizard: nigdy nie dzialalo
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Charakter chaotyczny zły :(
<BlessJah> w sensie ze ja?
<drathir> BlessJah: z ciekawosci cat /dev/net/tun co Ci daje?
<BlessJah> file descriptor in bad state
<drathir> BlessJah: czyli ok powinno byc z tun powinien dzialac...
<drathir> ifname=tun0 moze?
<BlessJah> nope
<drathir> -net tun a nie tap?
<BlessJah> nie, to nie to
<drathir> BlessJah: z ciekawosci mozesz cjdns-a postawic, zeby sprawdzic czy dziala...
<BlessJah> drathir: nie moge
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-10
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kvm  -netdev bridge,id=net0 -device virtio-net-pci,netdev=net0 -vnc :1 vyatta6.5vc.img
<jacekowski> BlessJah: takie cos dziala teraz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dostane na to publiczne ip?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wyglada na to ze dziala, ale nie mam ip z dhcp (trzeba wyklikac w panelu ovh?)
<kklimonda> ovh wysyla dhcp?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w sumie nie wiem
<BlessJah> poprzednio qemu dawalo dhcp
 * Wizard ziewa.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: podejrzewam, ze raczej recznie musisz ustawic
<drathir> bry...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wpisz sobie ip 10.0.10.3
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z trasa domyslna przez 10.0.10.1
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i powiedz jakie porty ci trzeba przekierowac
<jacekowski> publicznego ip nie bedzie
<jacekowski> ovh kiedys zaczelo pobierac straszne oplaty za dodatkowe ip, a teraz w ogole nie daja
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pierwsze 2k przesuniete o 10k (np ssh na 10022)
<gjm> teraz cię shakuję
<BlessJah> sigh
<zaczynaam> Cześć, komu chce się pomóc zrobić mi dzwięk w prawym głośniku ? Jestem początkujący
<gjm> ja jestem kończący
<gjm> stwórzmy drużynę
<gjm> brakuje jeszcze środkowego
<jacekn> zaczynaam: jak tylko w prawym nie ma to mozesz byc wtyczka albo glosniki zepsute. Ewentualnie balans
<zaczynaam> jak nie zrobie tego to tez bede
<ChaosEngine> gjm: lol
<zaczynaam> glosniki dzialaja pod windows, nie znalazlem nigdzie suwaka balansu. teraz sprawdzalem i juz zaden glosnik nie dziala
<gjm> pulse
<gjm> nie umiem w pulse
<shpaq> mi się udało zrobić raz i póki co działa
<shpaq> 5,1 na alsie z wieloma źródłami dźwięku ni cholery
 * shpaq is so lame
<Wizard> I poszedł.
<Wizard> Potrzebuję jakiegoś małego serwera http, który mogę odpalić sobie z terminala, żeby serwować . bez żadnej konfiguracji.
<Wizard> Ew. port w parametrze.
<Wizard> Zna ktoś?
<Dread> python -m simplehttpserver?
<Dread> SimpleHTTPServer*
<drathir> Wizard: lighthttpd ? czy jakos tak sie chyba nazywal...
<Dread> drathir: przeczytaj dokładnie co napisał.
<Dread> drathir: lighttpd trzeba skonfigurować czy tak czy tak
<Wizard> Dread: ten pythonowy mi / dokleja na koniec urla i mnie wkurza tym
<Wizard> Jeszcze php ma wbudowany
<Wizard> O, ten z php nie dokleja.
<Wizard> Dzięki, Wizard!
<Dread> :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: https://gist.github.com/willurd/5720255
<drathir> https://www.npmjs.org/package/http-server
<drathir> ale to i tak nie to co kojarzylem... ;/
<zaczynam> przesiadlem sie na minta, dzwieku brak i mam taki komunikat po logowaniu:nie odnaleziono wiersza uruchamiajacego w pliku sesji: ubuntu. uruchamianie sesji awaryjnej GNOME.
<zaczynam> kto pomoze ?
<zaczynam> mam win,ubuntu i mint
<Wizard> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=136&t=175863
<Wizard> zaczynam: Co to jest mint?
<zaczynam> ?
<Wizard> <zaczynam> przesiadlem sie na minta
<zaczynam> linux mint 17
<Wizard> To jest kanał o Ubuntu, nie wiemy jakie problemy ma Mint. Wybierz właściwą sesję z ekranu logowania.
<zaczynam> ktora to wlasciwa?
<Wizard> A skąd mam wiedzieć? To twój system, nie wiem co tam masz zainstalowane.
<Wizard> Jak KDE, to KDE, jak Gnome, to Gnome.
<Wizard> Co mam Mint domyślnie?
<zaczynam> domyslnie sesja cinnamon, poza tym jest jeszcze Xclient, ostatnia sesja i cinnamon software rendering - cos takiego
<zaczynam> Wizard a na ubuntu sie znasz? to przeloguje sie tam i mi powiesz jak zrobic dzwiek skoro sie znasz, co ? :)
<Wizard> A, ty to ten niecierpliwy z niedziałającym głośnikiem?
<zaczynam> tak
<zaczynam> czlowiek hce byc dobry i oddalic windowsa ale cieeeezko
<Wizard> A co to ma wspólnego z dobrocią? :)
<Wizard> Nie wiem, nie znam się na pulseaudio.
<Wizard> Mogę coś spróbować ci pomóc.
<Wizard> Akurat mam chwilę wolną w robocie.
<zaczynam> super, a moge byc na mincie? bo tu takie same objawy mam tzn tylko lewy gklosnik gra
<Wizard> No jak chcesz.
<Wizard> Tylko ja nie mam minta i nie wiem co jak tam wygląda.
<Wizard> Jest takie narzędzie do szczegółowej konfiguracji pulseaudio.
<Wizard> Zaraz sobie przypomnę.
<Wizard> pavucontrol
<Wizard> Doinstaluj to.
<zaczynam> juz szukam
<Wizard> Szukam?
<Wizard> Paczka nazywa się pavucontrol.
<zaczynam> co wpisac ? :)
<Wizard> Nigdy nie zadawaj takich pytań, bo ci wlepią zaraz polecenie usuwające wszystkie pliki i jeszcze się będziesz cieszył.
<Wizard> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<zaczynam> przepraszam :) juz wpisuje
<Wizard> Borze dębowy :D
<zaczynam> zrobione
<drathir> lol
<drathir> alsamixer tez jest i czasem dziala ;p
<zaczynam> Wizard: co dalej?
<Wizard> drathir: Ale pavucontrol ma sporo opcji konfiguracyjnych pulse.
 * drathir tam by raczej strzelal, ze glosniki pod subwoofer port podlaczone... ale /me tam sie nie zna...
<zaczynam> alsamixer klikalem suwaczki i wciskalem "m" nic nie dalo
<Wizard> Mówił, że na windzie grają.
<zaczynam> grają w windzie
<Wizard> zaczynam: Odpal to pavucontrol
<Wizard> I puść jakąś muzykę.
<Wizard> Powinien pasek latać w tym pavucontrol.
<drathir> Wizard: winzgroza bez dobrych sterow nawet 5.1 nie robi tylko przewaznie mixuje i lipa z dzwieku jes, a jak sie na linuxa przelaczy to kino domowe sie robi;p
<zaczynam> chwilke, musze przeczytac w googlach jak sie uruchamia pavu :/
<Wizard> drathir: Nie wiem jak jest, ja mam głośniki 5.1 ze wzmacniaczem i moja żona to jackiem do ipada podłącza ;D
<drathir> Wizard: czyli dobre glosniki musza byc... takie noname balbym sie podlaczyc z racji, zeby nie ubilo urzadzenia...
 * drathir unika jak moze pulseaudio, bo z tym zawsze cos sie dziwnego dzieje... co lepsze czesto bez ingerencji tak po prostu...
<zaczynam> a pavucontrol to jest inaczej kontola glosnosci PulseAudio ?
<zaczynam> teraz juz oba glosniki nie grają
<drathir> w konsoli moze pavu i tabem uzupelnij?
<zaczynam> nie rozumiem
<drathir>  wpisz pavu w konsoli i 2x tab
<drathir> czy tam raz zalezy od konsoli...
<drathir> pavucontrol chyba bedzie z tego co na archu zainstalowalem na szybko...
<Wizard> zaczynam: Tak, to jest ten program.
<drathir> czyzby skrot od  pulse audio volume user control?
<zaczynam> ok w zakladce odtwarzanie, drga pasek jakby muzyka grala, w zakladce urzadzenia wyjsciowe, PORT jest ustawione HDMI, z listy rozwijanej nie ma na co innego zmienic
<Wizard> A w konfiguracji?
<Wizard> No i jak są poziomy głośności.
<zaczynam> tez hdmi, juz mieniam
<Wizard> Dla 5.1 w Konfiguracji to powinno być coś na zasadzie surround czy coś.
<Wizard> Chociaż nie wiem.
<drathir> swoja drog ubu kiedys znosny panel mialo od glosnosci... pomijam fakt, ze przy duzym uzyciu zasobow rozkladalo dzwiek na obce dzwieki alvina, ale zmiana wyjscia na chwile i powrot pomagalo...
<zaczynam> a jak sprawdzic jaka mam aktywna karte dzwiekowa?
<drathir> 5.1 surround analog out + analog in przewaznie
<zaczynam> przed chwila cos gralo w lewym i znowu nie, nie wiem co to bylo za ustawienie. rozumiem ze w konfiguracji zmieniam profile przy karcie sound blaster live, a NIE przy hdmi i NIE przy wbudowanym dzwieku ?
<drathir> jakby co do identyfikacji podlaczenia speaker-test -c 6
<drathir> zaczynam: nom w sumie zalezy pod co podlaczone glosniki masz...
<zaczynam> chlopaki, zjem obiad i telexpres i wracam
<drathir> Wizard: o mam... ten programik od lekkiego httpd ktory mi sie kojarzyl to quickserve ^^
<drathir> xyne-x86_64/quickserve
<zaczynam> Wizard: przerobilem wszystkie profile i nie gra
<zaczynam> w pulse audio w zakladce urzadzenia wyjsiowe widac potencjometr ruszajacy sie ale jest napisane "głuche wyjscie"
<zaczynam> .
<zaczynam> czy ktos naprawi mi dzwiek?
<ftpd> Ile jeszcze razy o to spytasz?
<zaczynam> pytam znowu, bo pewnie weszlo kilka dobrych dusz na forum, ktorych wczesniej nie bylo
<en0x> hehehe
<en0x> zrezygnuj i zainstaluj windowsa ;)
<zaczynam> mam rownlolegle
<zaczynam> to moze ktos zna odpowiedz jak uruchomic giere w pelnym ekranie bo tylko w okienku sie uruchamia
<ftpd> To nie jest 'forum'.
<ftpd> Linux nie służy do gier.
<ftpd> Do gier jest konsola.
<xaxes`> no, w konsole świetnie się gra
<xaxes`> choć gnome-terminak ma fajne ficzery...
<xaxes`> temrinal*
<jacekn> e tam steam na linuksie jest teraz, mozna grac
<zaczynam> skoro sa gry na linuxa to znaczy ze linux jest do gier
<Wizard> zaczynam: Jesteś jeszcze?
<Wizard> ftpd, en0x: Wy trole stare :D
<Wizard> Raz na ruski rok ktoś zagląda i ma faktycznie problem, a wy go z błotem mieszacie od razu :P
<Wizard> Na bonus obaj na pedalskim maku siedzicie.
<ftpd> Wizard, Bo jest roszczeniowy, nie rozumie podstaw (vide: jak zainstalować pavucontrol? jak _uruchomić_ zainstalowany program?) i brynczy.
<ftpd> Właśnie, insomniaca muszę przeinstalować.
<ftpd> Może arch? :P
<Wizard> Dlaczego przeinstalować?
<Wizard> Co na nim nie działa?
<Wizard> Czy nowy sprzynt szykujesz?
 * Wizard powrócił z roboty.
<Wizard> Zastanawiam się, czy zamiast inwestować w kolejnego gruchota nie dorzucić sobie po prostu dysku SSD do netbooka.
<Wizard> Warto?
<jacekowski> warto
<lisu> siemka
<zaczynam> jestem
<zaczynam> co chwile mi zrywa polaczenie, ale ok najpierw skupmy sie na dzwieku :)
<jacekn> Wizard zdecydowanie warto
<jacekowski> ja wczoraj przerabialem awarie dysku twardego w przemyslowym wykrywaczu metalu
<jacekowski> tzn. x-ray uzywany do wykrywania metalu
<jacekn> Wizard: bonus jak masz sata 3
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy mam.
<Wizard> Chwilowo mam kota, który się pcha na klawiaturę.
<jacekn> Wizard: przy sata 2 nie wykoszystasz w pelni nowych ssd
<jacekowski> wykorzystasz
<jacekowski> MB/s nie sa najwazniejsze
<jacekowski> iops sa najwazniejsze a z tymi sobie sata2 da rade
<Wizard> Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
<jacekn> jacekowski: nie sa najwazniejsze ale przytnie SATA 2 i tak transfer
<jacekowski> Wizard: w dmesgu powinno byc napisane czy link jest 3Gbit czy 6
<jacekowski> jacekn: a co , 3gbit to malo?
<Wizard> Chwilowo mam tu windows 7, będzie kiepsko z dmesgiem.
<Wizard> :P
<jacekowski> Wizard: w logach windowsa gdzies tez to jest
<Wizard> Pogóglam jak to sprawdzić.
<jacekn> jacekowski: nie malo ale stracisz prawie polowe max predkosci nowych SSD
<jacekowski> mam ssd nawet na sata1 i zapierdala az milo
<jacekowski> i zeby nie bylo, crucial m4, czyli ssd ktore od daty kiedy weszlo do sprzedazy sprzedawali przez prawie 4 lata i caly czas bylo na wysokich miejscach w testach
<jacekowski> mam ssd na sata2 i na sata3 i nie czuc zadnej roznicy
<Wizard> :P
<jacekowski> Wizard: czlonek ci w oko
<Wizard> Złoty członek?
<Wizard> Hmm, na windzie się nie da tego sprawdzić..
<Wizard> Trzeba instalować jakiś syf, a tego robić nie zamierzam.
<jacekowski> da sie
<Wizard> Czyli mówicie, że jak nie ma sata3, to se odpuścić?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> brac
<jacekowski> ssd nawet na sata1 zrobi ogromna roznice
<jacekn> jacekowski: jakby nie bylo roznicy to by nikt nie zrobil sata 3 i nowszych. Wiadomo przy zwyklym uzytkowaniu ciezko zauwazyc ale jak masz dysk ktory ma prawie 600MB/s czemie nie miec go na sata 3
<jacekn> Wizard: jakbys nowego laptopa kupil
<jacekowski> jacekn: bo nikt nie bedzie kupowal nowego komputera po to zeby uzyc kazdy MB/s ktory ssd da
<jacekn> co to ma za zwiazek?
<jacekn> ah przes "jakbys nowego laptopa kupil" mialem na mysli ze tak pomoze SSD nawet przy sata 2
<jacekn> przez
 * jacekn ma 2xSSD z BTRFS. I dobre backupy
<nvll> btrfs działa stabilnie?
<jacekn> dla pewnych wartosci "stabilnie"
<jacekn> na produkcji bym nie uzywal jeszcze ale domu juz od wielu lat mam i poki co zero problemow
<Wizard> :)
<jacekowski> uzywam od 2 lat i nie mam problemo
<jacekowski> w
<jacekn> jacekowski: produkcyjnie czy rekreacyjnie bardziej?
<jacekowski> produkcyjnie
<nvll> hmm
<nvll> to może przesiądę się z ZoL
<jacekowski> brakuje mi quoty
<jacekowski> takiej w konwencjonalnym sensie
<jacekn> jacekowski: spoko. Mozesz cos wiecej powiedziec? Jakies bazy danych? Czy cos mniej intensywnego?
<jacekowski> wszystko razem
<jacekowski> wlacznie z ~300Mbits torrentow caly czas
<jacekn> beda ZFSowcy zazdroscic niedlugo
<Wizard> Dobra, mam sata4
<Wizard> 3
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> Czyli chyba zainwestuję.
<jacekn> Wizard: przy sata 2 tez warto inwestowac :)
<Wizard> Interface Speed Supported: Gen2 3.0 Gbps
<Wizard> Jak mam to rozumieć w sumie?
<jacekn> Wizard: to SATA 2
<Wizard> ;(
<jacekn> Wizard: nadal masz do ok 300 MB/s przepustowosci wiec jakos ten terminal i tux racer beda dzialac
<Wizard> Bardziej mi na eclipse zależy :D
<jacekn> Wizard: kup a potem wroc tutaj i powiedz: "kurde mieliscie racje!"
<Wizard> Kupię i potem wrócę i powiem: "kurde, oddawajcie kasę!"
<Wizard> :D
<jacekowski> eclipse nie potrzebuje duzo MB/s
<zaczynam> a ja mam przepustowosc 80kB w linux, a w win 3MB
<jacekowski> eclipse potrzebuje duzo iops, a to ci nawet sata 1 da
<zaczynam> 300MB aktualizuje 1,5 godziny a Wam?
<jacekn> mi jakies 35 sekund
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak bedziesz mial chwile, to pamietaj o portach, pierwsze 2k przesuniete o 10k
<Wizard> zaczynam: Kilka minut w domu.
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114871,16781517,Jak_kobiety_powinny_prosic_o_podwyzke__Nie_prosic.html
<Wizard> Chcili Hinudsa, to mają.
<Wizard> Równie dobrze mógłby powiedzieć: "baby do garów".
<zaczynam> bo pewnie musze cos pokonfigurowac o czym nie mam pojęcia
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Co pokonfigurować?
<zaczynam> system, zeby dobrze obslugiwal mi karte sieciową
<Wizard> A źle obsługuje?
<zaczynam> tak jak pisalem 80kB zamiast 3MB, poza tym zrywa internet ( nie polaczenie wifi ) i musze rozlaczyc i podlaczyc z siecia
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> O kurde. Takich jaj jeszcze nie widziałem.
<zaczynam> :)
<zaczynam> juz prawie polowa z 300mB sie zaktualizowala
<drathir> winzgroza klamie ;p
 * Wizard ziewa
<zaczynam> bys cos pomogl zamiast spac ;p
<drathir> co dalej nie dziala?
<drathir> zaczynam: alsamixer tez pokazuje dzwiekowke w uzyciu...
<Wizard> zaczynam: Ja naprawdę nie wiem jak mam ci pomóc.
<Wizard> Jakbym siedział przy komputerze, to może bym coś wymyślił.
<Wizard> :P
<zaczynam> drathir: alsamixer pokazuje coś, co z tego, jak dzwięku nie ma
<drathir> sudo speaker-test -c 6
<zaczynam> i co Ci podac z wyniku?
<drathir> czy slyszysz szum?
<zaczynam> nie slysze, slyszalem szum z jednego losnika wczesniej, gdy dzial jeden glosnik
<Wizard> Na moim pierwszym linuksie też mi karta dźwiękowa nie działała :D
<drathir> Wizard: pod isa zapewne ;p
<zaczynam> a mi wlasnie dzialala 10 lat temu na knopixie
<zaczynam> mi na pci dzialala
<Wizard> drathir: Nie, PCI.
<Wizard> Ale była fajna, bo była.
<Wizard> W sensie nie była na płycie ;)
<drathir> Wizard: to jedna mialem co pod win7 jak dobrze pamietam nie dzialala i sterow nie miala ;p
<drathir> Wizard: max xp ;p
<Wizard> O, znajomi przyszli.
<Wizard> Do widzenia.
<drathir> milego p znaczy sie zabawy..
<zaczynam> drathir: jeszcze jakis pomysl?
<zaczynam> jakie masz distrib?
<drathir> zaczynam: alsamixer jaki model pokazuje
<drathir> dmesg sprawdz...
<drathir> ja archa ;p
<zaczynam> alsamixer pokazuje CA0106
<zaczynam> wytłumacz jak sprawdzic dmesg
<drathir> otworzyc konsole i wpisac dmesg
<drathir> na koncu moze jakies bledy beda z dzwiekowka...
<drathir> sprawdz czy pcm nie wyciszone...
<drathir> w alsamixer
<zaczynam> Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname!
<zaczynam> nie mam suwaka PCM w alsamixer
<drathir> to chyba, raczej nie ma powiazania z dzwiekiem...
<zaczynam> nie mam suwaka PCM w alsamixer
<zaczynam> a w alsamixer jest pole Item: DIgital Source
<zaczynam> i moze tu cos pozmieniac
<zaczynam> DIGITAL i moge ustawic SRC out/AC97 in/i2s in/IEC958 i/i2s mixe/IEC958 o/
<zaczynam> zmieniam i nie gra. czy po kazdej zmianie trzeba zamknac alsamixer zeby sie zatwierdzilo ?
<drathir> digital source wylaczyc podobno tez trzeba...
<drathir> ac97 to raczej w teorii ta na plycie...
<zaczynam> nie ma opcji wylaczenia ani mute. sa tylko takie ustawienia jak wypisalem
<drathir> z ciekawosci daj screena z f5 wlaczonym
<drathir> f6 to zmiana karty
<zaczynam> wysylam plik, odbierz, czy chcesz linka?
<drathir> linka poprosze...
<zaczynam> http://zapodaj.net/26e9703f288a4.png.html
<drathir> lol
<zaczynam> co dziwnego?
<drathir> master jest wyciszone...
<zaczynam> nieeee, wyciszone to jest MM, a tu mamy 00
<zaczynam> zle mowie?
<drathir> mozliwe i dobrze, ale jesli tak to spdif dlaczego jest wlaczone?
<drathir> to cyfrowe jest...
<drathir> i w prawo zobacz co jeszcze jest strzalkami...
<drathir> AlsaMixer v1.0.28 ;p
<drathir> a btw nie testuj dzwieku na yt lepiej tylko mplayerem na jakims pliku z dysku najlepiej...
<drathir> i w glosniku obok zegara prawym czy lewym zaawansowane i tam screeny ustawien tez pokaz jak Ci sie chce jeszcze...
<zaczynam> spdifa nie moge podglosnic z alsy nie rusza sie
<zaczynam> scaignalem mp3 i odtwarzam TOTEM, brak dzwieku
<zaczynam> w alsamixer na prawo juz nic nie ma tylko DIGITAL to co mowilem wczesniej i MIC
<zaczynam> nie wiem ktore ustawienia chcesz zobaczyc tam kolo zegara
<zaczynam> wycisz wyjsceie i ewjscie suwaki są na lewo dobrze ?
<zaczynam> (300 mb aktualizuje juz 2h, zostalo jeszcze 10 min)
<zaczynam> myslisz czy odpuszczamy na dzis?
<zaczynam> lewy klik na glosniczku = urzadzenia wysjciowe: głuche wyjście
<Ashiren> mhm
<drathir> zaczynam: strzalka gora dol lub m na spdif sprobuj, albo spacja...
<drathir> kiedys ubu mialo rozbudowane ustawienia od audio...
<drathir> pod wlasnie tym glosniczkiem w zakladkach i tam tez domyslna karte sie wybieralo...
<drathir> zaczynam: a "aplay plik.mp3"?
<drathir> i aplay -l
<zaczynam> wiesz co, jestem teraz na MINT, to chyba dlatego nie ma. mam przejsc na ubuntu zeby Ci to opowiedziec ?
<drathir> mint to to samo w sumie powinno byc, bo to chyba fork gnoma?
<drathir> ten cinamon czy jak mu tam?
<zaczynam> tak cinnamon najnowszy dzis zainstalowany
<zaczynam> marek@marekpcmint:~$ aplay /home/marek/Pobrane/queen.mp3
<zaczynam> Odtwarza surowe dane '/home/marek/Pobrane/queen.mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Częstotliwość 8000 Hz, Mono
<drathir> i szumi?
<drathir> i "aplay -l" tez z ciekawosci...
<zaczynam> nie szumialo
<zaczynam> a to drugie chwilke
<zaczynam> marek@marekpcmint:~$ aplay -l /home/marek/Pobrane
<zaczynam> **** Lista PLAYBACK urządzeń ****
<zaczynam> karta 0: CA0106 [CA0106], urządzenie 0: ca0106 [CA0106]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 0: CA0106 [CA0106], urządzenie 1: ca0106 [CA0106]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 0: CA0106 [CA0106], urządzenie 2: ca0106 [CA0106]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 0: CA0106 [CA0106], urządzenie 3: ca0106 [CA0106]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], urządzenie 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], urządzenie 1: ALC887-VD Digital [ALC887-VD Digital]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], urządzenie 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<ftpd> Co za typ.
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<en0x> ;]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], urządzenie 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], urządzenie 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], urządzenie 9: HDMI 3 [HDMI 3]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], urządzenie 10: HDMI 4 [HDMI 4]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> karta 2: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], urządzenie 11: HDMI 5 [HDMI 5]
<zaczynam>   Urządzenia podrzędne: 1/1
<zaczynam>   Urządzenie podrzędne #0: subdevice #0
<zaczynam> marek@marekpcmint:~$
<drathir> lol toz to cale kino domowe ;/
<zaczynam> no chcial zebym wkleil to chyba wie że można bez irytacji innych hm ? :)
<ftpd> Wklejaj na pastebin.com
<ftpd> Hint: to tylko u Ciebie się wydaje, że jest szybko.
<ftpd> [20:43:37]  <zaczynam>	 marek@marekpcmint:~$ aplay -l /home/marek/Pobrane
<ftpd> [20:44:50]  <zaczynam>	 marek@marekpcmint:~$
<ftpd> W rzczywistości denerwowałeś nas ponad minutę.
<drathir> a tak z ciekawosci ten intel gra?
<mati75> ja pierdole
<zaczynam> nie gra
<drathir> btw oznaczenia piekne ;/ ani analog/digital ;/
<zaczynam> ja nic nie zrobilem ;p
<drathir> zaczynam: pobierz smplayer ;p on powinien ustawienia obejsc ;p
<zaczynam> no ale w yt nie zrobi mi dzwieku?
<drathir> tak przynajmniej bedziesz wiedzial czy i na ktorych ustawieniach dziala ;p
<zaczynam> ok, zaraz to zrobie, musze na chwile w windą sie przejechac
<drathir> bo tu alsa/pulse/system/ czort go wie w ktorym miejscu blokuje...
<zaczynam> ok 5 min back
 * drathir tam pulse zawsze stara sie wywalac, choc teraz libpulse ciezko ;/
<drathir> systemd chyba potrzebuje ;p
<zaczynam> jestem
<drathir> ok...
<drathir> opcje audio i global zaznacz...
<drathir> opcje general  audio i global zaznacz...
<zaczynam> gdzie
<drathir> w smplayerze
<zaczynam> aha jeszcze tego nie mam
<zaczynam> wiesz co , pewien ktos mi powiedzial ze jak mam 2 linuxy zainstalowane to sie moga gryzc i musze odpalic live cd i spradzic czy tam jest dzwiek, wiec ide to zrobic
<zaczynam> drathir dzieki za pomoc, a potem bede probowac Twojego pomyslu
 * drathir jest ciekaw jakim cudem moga sie gryzc ;p
<drathir> no chyba ze jajkiem sie dziela ;p
<drathir> ale strzelam, ze to nie ten poziom testowania...
<drathir> live jest o tyle dobre, ze ustawienia nie modyfikowane, czyste w sensie...
<drathir> lol dc ;p
<jacekowski> BlessJah: te porty tylko tcp ci przekierowalem, chcesz tez udp?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tez, na wszelki wypadek
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy soft ktory tam odpale czegos po udp nie robi
<BlessJah> dzieki
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-11
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/DjSCjcN.jpg
<zaczynam> siema
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<zaczynam> gdzie jestes ze masz wieczor?
<Ashiren> jest ciemno
<zaczynam> w niektorych miejscach na pewno
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/GOEfBCc.jpg
<kklimonda> dzienna dawka kotów
<Ashiren> eeyup
<pcctw> a ja tam lubię ;)
<Wizard> Ja już miałem poranną dawkę.
<Wizard> Najpierw sierść na twarzy, potem plątanie się pod nogami w kuchni.
<Wizard> Teraz wróciła do zwyczajowego spania.
<gjm> https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10628302_577916532313278_8646082438338983684_n.jpg?oh=c6ce1ee4c3b87d40df6ddff32326ad63&oe=54B032C7
<gjm> :3
<gjm> mała pomocnica
<Wizard> A Ashiren pewnie do tej pory kota nie ma ;D
<Wizard> zaczynam: Jak tam twoje głośniki?
<gjm> zaczęły działać?
 * Wizard ziewa
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> "Like the legend of the Phoenix.."
<drathir> fajne kociaki na poczatek dnia...
<Wizard> Kurde, muszę sobie wresczie log w zncu poprawnie zrobić, bo gubię.
<zaczynam> głosniki nie działają, uruchomilem mint LIVEUSB i dzialal jeden glosnik tak jak na poczatku i w ubuntu i w mincie
<zaczynam> jeszcze nie probowalem metody od drathira z smplayerem
<zaczynam> drathir jesteś ?
<zaczynam> a teraz jak slucham mp3 to gra lewy glosnik, a w gierkach żaden
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> zaczynam: Na forum ci ktoś odpisał
<Wizard> Korci mnie, żeby Ubu 14.10 beta zainstalować.
<zaczynam> juz pacze
<Wizard> Tylko najpierw dysk w puderniczce wymienię.
<zaczynam> odpisal moderator
<zaczynam> juz sie poprawilem
<drathir> zaczynam: obecny ^^
<drathir> zaczynam: jak Ci dziala to pusc w  koncu sudo speaker-test -c 6
<drathir> bo cos coraz bardziej mi to sie z pokreconym podlaczeniem cos kojarzy...
<zaczynam> drathir puscilem komende i nic nie szumi
<zaczynam> a w grach nie gra nic
<drathir> zaczynam: poczekaj tam po kolei kanaly Ci testuje...
<Wizard> drathir: Ale to na windzie by mu grało?
<Wizard> Hmm, może ma ten menedżerek, co przestawia porty wykrywając co jest podłączone gdzie.
<drathir> Wizard: moze ma source detect-a z ujac-a...
<Wizard> drathir: A na linuksie nie działa to wykrywanie?
<zaczynam> puściłem sudo speaker-test -c 6 i czekam
<Wizard> Na cud chyba.
<drathir> Wizard: wtedy nie ma znaczenia gdzie podlaczysz powinno tak zemulowac z przekierowaniem kanalow, ze bedzie ok...
<Wizard> Poza tym on coś wspominał, że ma to podłączone przez HDMI.
<drathir> Wizard: szczerze mowiac nie widzialem tego pod linuxem...
<Wizard> No to jak HDMI można źle podłączyć?
<Wizard> Z resztą, te strzępki informacji, które podał do tej pory średnio pozwalają na wywnioskowanie czegokolwiek.
<drathir> Wizard: hmmm przez hdmi? o to mi gdzies umknelo w sumie jak po hdmi to nie powinno dzialac...
<Wizard> A w soboty mam wolne i nie noszę kryształowej kuli ;D
<Wizard> Jezu, do wymiany dysku w tym gówienku trzeba je rozedrzeć na strzępy.
<drathir> hrhr szkoda, ze to nie czysty komp ;p
<Wizard> W spisie narzędzi brakuje chyba tylko krajzegi właśnie ;D
<Wizard> drathir: hm?
<drathir> Wizard: wtedy zdalnie mozna byloby sie wbic i poszukac ;p
<drathir> Wizard: a jaki tam dysk masz
<drathir> ?
<Wizard> Seagate ST9320325AS
<Wizard> Wolny sukinsyn.
<Wizard> Zaczynam się obraził.
<Wizard> drathir: Chcę do niego wsadzić SSD, to polata jeszcze ze 2 lata.
<drathir> Wizard: zeby wytrzymal takiego kopa ;p
<drathir> odpukac w niemalowane...
<Wizard> :]
<drathir> Wizard: albo sie przestraszyl, wbicia i poszukania o co chodzi ;p
<drathir> choc /me za taka metoda i tak nie przepada, bo co innego jak kogos sie zna, a co innego "obcej" osobie moim zdaniem...
<Wizard> I tak byś gówno znalazł.
<Wizard> Jak są takie problemy, to raczej siedząc przy komputerze coś znajdziesz.
<Wizard> Gość nawet nie napisał którą wersję ma zainstalowaną.
<Wizard> Tylko coś o jakimś mincie wspominał, czy innym syfie.
<zaczynam> zbanowano mnie
<gjm> xDDDDDDDDD
<Wizard> Gdzie?
<Wizard> Na forum?
<Wizard> Oni są jeszcze gorsi niż my.
<Wizard> Przykład: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=128&t=175882#p996487
<Wizard> W ogóle, Polskie LoCo ssie pałkę.
<drathir> Wizard: zapewne tak...
<nvll> użyj google. temat zamykam. a użytkownik dostaje ostrzeżenie.
<gjm> zaczynam: nie podałeś modelu zasilacza
<Wizard> Kanał jest na poziomie poniżej mułu, forum oczywiście swoje, zarządzane przez samozwańczych pryszczaków.
<Wizard> Tak samo kanał, chociaż /me już pryszcze rzadko miewa.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> No ale to jest odbicie naszego społeczeństwa.
<gjm> poważny biznes
<Wizard> Wizard i bear7 dopłynęli już do wyspy "umim zainstalować linuksa" i tera kopią nóbów.
<Wizard> gjm: Czemu?
<Wizard> Organizacja w naszym kraju wszędzie tak wygląda.
<Wizard> W urzędach, w firmach, na imprezach, na ulicach, w domach nawet.
<Wizard> Podziały, zawiść i komuna :P
<CookieM> taka analogia z natury: insekty przetrwają wszystko (patrz: Wielka Polska), więc nawet ci, co coś umieją, rżną głupa w obawie przed dekonspiracją
<zaczynam> instaluje smplayera 60KB/s
<Wizard> zaczynam: Po pierwsze, to myśl. To jest odtwarzacz multimediów, co on ci da?
<drathir> zaczynam: co Ci tak muli ta neo ?
<zaczynam> Twoj kolega tak radzil  drathir
<Wizard> Linux, mimo że burdelowaty z natury, to jednak audio zawsze obsługiwane jest tak samo. sprzęt->alsa->pulseaudio->jakieś biblioteki w stylu gstreamer->aplikacja
<zaczynam> to linux muli, mam szybka karte i lacze
<Wizard> Same problemy.
<zaczynam> noo
<drathir> Wizard: on omija systemowe ustawienia i bezposrednio wyjscie moze wybrac... najprosciej, zeby sprawdzil czy dzwiek gdzies na ktoryms normalny bedzie mial...
<Wizard> W tej metodzie jest zatem szaleństwo :D
<zaczynam> poprosze lepsza metode
<nvll> Wizard: nie zawsze
<nvll> pulseaudio nie jest konieczne
<drathir> zaczynam: raczej nie linux a zmiany w nim strzelam...
<Wizard> zaczynam: Jak to ktoś kiedyś napisał: jak coś naprawisz w linuksie, to zaraz kolejna rzecz się psuje. Sztuką jest doprowadzić do problemu, który już nie przeszkadza.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> drathir: Wspominał, że na livecd to samo miał.
<drathir> Wizard: jak alsamixer i pavucontrol nie potrafia wlaczyc to lapie sie czego sie da ;p
<Wizard> Walczysz ze skutkiem, a ignorujesz przyczynę.
<drathir> Wizard: nom te same zrodlo moze domyslnie na live tez wybiera...
<Wizard> Zaufaj mi, jestę inżynierę. Po zaocznych ale zawsze :D
<drathir> Wizard: dla mnie zagadka jest, ze speaker-test -c 6 nie daje na zadnym dzwieku, a niby jeden glosnik dziala podobno...
<Wizard> Może coś poprzestawiał.
<drathir> nie wiem co tam emulacja 7.1 czy jak?
<zaczynam> jak Wam ulatwi robote to moge zainstalowac swiezaka niepoprzestawianego
<drathir> Wizard: a na zle podlaczenie niestety zdalnie nic nie poradze ;p
<Wizard> zaczynam: Lepiej zrobisz podając garść przydatnych informacji.
<Wizard> 1. Co to za system operacyjny.
<zaczynam> 14.04
<Wizard> Jaka karta dźwiękowa?
<zaczynam> sound blaster live + zintegrowana
<Wizard> Jak podłączone są te głośniki?
<drathir> a i byleby nie skakac miedzy 2 systemami, bo jesli to nie podlaczenie to w kazdym moze bbyc co innego...
<zaczynam> minijack zielony wtyk do karty sound blaster live zielonej dziurki
<drathir> wez pod uwage, ze producent nie zawsze trzyma sie kolorow ;/
<Wizard> No.
<drathir> kiedys taki fail mialem ;p
<zaczynam> w windzie dziala jak ustawiam 2 glosniki
<drathir> i sie wkurzalem ze mi kanaly miesza, a tu sie okazalo, ze producent glosnikow kolory sobie pozamienial...
<Wizard> Ile jest tych głośników?
<zaczynam> 2+1
<Wizard> Poza tym, to jest jack stereo?
<zaczynam> tak
<Wizard> OK.
<zaczynam> glosniki creative
<Wizard> SB live ma tych wyjść pewnie kilka, sprawdź w instrukcji, czy na pewno poprawnie podłączyłeś.
<zaczynam> no skoro gra w windows?
<Wizard> zaczynam: Czytasz ze zrozumieniem?
<Wizard> Niektóre karty wykrywają takie błędne podłączenie na windzie i coś przełączają, żeby było dobrze.
<zaczynam> karta ma 2 wyjscia  na glosniki, pierwsze na 2 przednie, drugie na dwa tylnie. jestem podlaczony do tego na 2 przednie
<drathir> swoja droga ciekawe czy ten sb ma lepszy dzwiek niz wbudowana w plyte glowna...
<Wizard> Poza tym sam mówisz, żę gra "jak wybierzesz 2 głośniki"
<Wizard> zaczynam: Czyli dobrze.
<zaczynam> gra w windzie jak wybire 2 glosniki
<Wizard> zaczynam: A jak nie wybierzesz?
<zaczynam> gdybym byl podlaczony to wyjscia na 2 tylnie, a w windzie bym ustawil 2 glosniki to by nie graly
<zaczynam> a czekaj przelacze sie teraz do drugiego wysjcia
<Wizard> zaczynam: Nie interesuje mnie gdyby.
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Interesuje mnie co się dzieje na windzie, jak nie wybierzesz dwóch głośników.
<Wizard> Hmm, dawno temu mój kumpel z akademika miał problem z sblive.
<Wizard> Też taki, że mu 5.1 nie chciało prażyć.
<zaczynam> na drugim wyjsciu nie gra nic
<Wizard> zaczynam: Widzę, że rzeczywiście nie chcesz, żeby ci pomóc.
<drathir> Wizard: w teorii powinny mu grac przy 4 i przy 7.1 nawet tylko wtedy dzwiek bylby cichszy, bo kanalami inaczej zarzadza, ale oba wejscia aktywne powinny byc...
<Wizard> Wejścia? Przecież to głośniki :D
<Wizard> zaczynam: Jak te głośniki są podłączone między sobą?
<Wizard> Obstawiam, że jeden głośnik ma wzmacniacz i wtyczki do dwóch pozostałych.
<zaczynam> kazdy osobno do subwoofera
<drathir> tfu Wizard no wyjscia chodzilo mi o dziurki w sensie ;p
<Wizard> zaczynam: Sprawdź tam.
<Wizard> Może coś tam skopałeś.
<Wizard> Sprawdź, a ja się uczeszę w międzyczasie.
<zaczynam> sprawdzilem dobrze jest
<zaczynam> sory mam SB audigy
<zaczynam> dredy sie dlugo czesze
<Dread> jak są mocno skręcone, to sie ich nie czesze.
<Wizard> Ja nie mam dredów.
<zaczynam> jaki czujny :)
<zaczynam> Dread idziesz na onelove?
<gjm> fagget
<zaczynam> Wizard jakiś pomysł jeszcze ?
<CookieM> no, wesołych coraz więcej na ircsferze
<Dread> nie.
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> na ubuntuforums widzę, że z audigi same problemy.
<zaczynam> niedobrze
<zaczynam> kiedy linux bedze normalny?
<gjm> nigdy
<gjm> zdefiniuj: normalny
<Dread> soa#1
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8316776192/h124F5B95/
<zaczynam> zeby obslugiwal np moją audigy :)
<Dread> to se dobry driver napisz
<Ashiren> ach, the linux way
<zaczynam> tzn ze sie da?
<Martusia> Szukam pomocy, po "partial upgrade" nie moge sie zalogowac na moje konto, konto goscia dziala
<drathir> Martusia: jakies bledy czy cos wyrzuca?
<gjm> Cześć, jestem Wojtek i też mam 13 lat.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba nie dzialaja te przekierowania
<Martusia> zatrzymuje sie na tle od ekranu logowania
<Martusia> nie jestem martusia, korzystam z komputera dziewczyny ktory stoi obok tego co nie dziala..
<Martusia> reinstalowalem unity, lightdm, i to nic nie dalo
<drathir> a nawet gdyby to co za roznica? ^^
<Martusia> nie wiem nie jestem zaawansowanym uzytkownikiem
<gjm> tu chodzi o cycki
<Martusia> to samo dzieje sie w przypadku unity i gnome
<drathir> moze ctrl+alt+f2 i zobacz czy spod konsoli wejdzie?
<drathir> moze szyfrowanie sie zepsulo...
<Martusia> co powinienem wpisac?
<drathir> nazwa uzutkownika i haslo sie bedzie pytac na czarnym ekranie zapewne...
<Martusia> to juz dawno zrobilem
<Martusia> bez tego nie przeinstalowalbym unity ^^
<drathir> ls daj i zobacz czy pliki widac...
<Martusia> widac
<Martusia> czyli to nie szyfrowanie, tak?
<drathir> oj tam chroot zawsze jest...
<drathir> dmesg cos mowi?
<Martusia> nie
<Martusia> tzn mi to polecenie nic nie mowi, jak wpisalem to "przelecialo" bardzo duzo informacji
 * drathir tam lightdm-a by zatrztmai i sprawdzil co spod konsoli wypluje srodowisko z ktorego koezystasz...
<Martusia> "sudo service lightdm stop" tak?
<drathir> Martusia: to na jakiegos pasta dobrze byloby wrzucic i udostepnic... moze tam cos jest...
<drathir> Martusia: bodajze powinno to dzialac...
<Martusia> wpisalem i mam "lightdm stop/waiting"
<drathir> i pozniej jak sie zatrzyma tego unity calego wystartowac...
<drathir> chyba, ze home jest ro ;p
<Martusia> nie rozumiem :<
<drathir> lsblk -m chyba...
<drathir> ale reki nie dam uciac...
<Martusia> pokazalo drzewo dysku fizycznego i dostep
<drathir> przy home same ?
<Martusia> np "sda1 rozmiar owner root mode brw-rw-----"
<drathir> wszystkie takie same?
<drathir> w sensie brw-rw----
<Martusia> tak
<Martusia> dla windowsa i linuxa wszytko tak samo bez wyjatku
<drathir> czyli to nie to raczej...
<Martusia> wczoraj automatyczny updater nie rozpoznal wersji tylko zaproponowal partial upgrade
<Martusia> i od tego jest przyczyna problemu, tak mysle
<drathir> Martusia: a probowany update zrobic i jakie paczki wstrzymalo?
<Martusia> robilem "sudo apt-get update" tez "sudo apt-get upgrade"; "sudo apt-get autoremove" i nic to nie dalo
<Martusia> przelatuje, nic nie updatuje
<drathir> przelatuje tzn?
<drathir> jak partial to cos musialo zostawic...
<drathir> nie chce reconfigure czy jak tam sie przerwane dokanczalo?
<Martusia> nie znam polecenia z reconfigure
<Martusia> tylko te co wyzej
<Martusia> przelatuje tzn nie sciaga i nie instaluje nowych
<drathir> a jakies bledy ostrzezenia ?
<Martusia> nic
<drathir> to /var/log/apt i recznie sprawdzac kazda chyba zostaje...
<Martusia> nie moge dostac sie do logow, odmowa dostepu
<drathir> Martusia: z sudo
<drathir> tylko to w ciemno podawane tabem uzupelniac trzeba...
<Martusia> a jest opcja naprawy z live usb tak zebym nie stracil plikow w dokumentach?
<Ashiren> #falszywyrozowypasek
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/anX9ZjB_460s.jpg
<marek_> Wizard: jeszcze zauwazylem ze wiatraki glosno chodzą w linux
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/Fnc9TtE.png
<scx> Cześć.
<scx> Czy ktoś z Was posiada Monkey Island 2 Special Edition: LeChuck’s Revenge na Steam?
<Ashiren> 1st
<CookieM> beast on the list
 * Wizard ziewa.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-12
 * Wizard ziewa.
 * gjm nie ziewa.
 * Dread nie.
<Wizard> Jesteście zabawni jak worek kartofli.
<gjm> jak, hehehe, worek
<gjm> dobre
<Dread> jaki worek
<Wizard> Ale mam kaca :S
<Dread> katz morderca
<Ashiren> cat :3
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1653346_761495180588297_7306584434401389799_n.jpg?oh=5d452e228c9ad6acc18b0bd23ce329e0&oe=54C82605
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> naszejeze.org
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<Wizard> pong
<BlessJah> Wizard: czego odbijasz, jak nie do ciebie bylo?
<Wizard> Szum tła robię.
<Dread> sz sz sz sz
<CookieM> szur szur
<gjm> sznur sznur
<Wizard> :/
<marek_> siema, kto pomoze zrobic dzwiek?
<gjm> [solved]
<zaczynam> siema, kto pomoze naprawic dzwiek?
<gjm> który to już dzień?
<zaczynam> chyba trzeci
<zaczynam> moze czwarty
<zaczynam> i zobacz ze nikt nie umie
<zaczynam> i to nie wina systemu bo przerobilem ze 4 rozne
<gjm> pokaż skrina z alsamixer
<drathir> wb
<mati75> wywal pulseaudio
<gjm> a, no tak
<gjm> pulse
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> oby pulse...
<gjm> tylko czy w ubuntu jak chce się wywalić pulse, to przy okazji nie wywala pół systemu?
<drathir> ;p
<zaczynam> screen alsamixer http://zapodaj.net/65c3e40ee42ff.png.html
<zaczynam> mam teraz MINT 17
<gjm> czemu wszedzie masz jeden kanał wyciszony?
<mati75> i oczywiście gówniany cinnamon
<gjm> prawie wszędzie
<gjm> no i weź takiemu pomóż
<Wizard> zaczynam: Wszędzie masz wyciszony jeden kanał.
<Wizard> I jeszcze gówniany Cinamon ;D
<zaczynam> no widze i co?
<gjm> nintendo
<Wizard> Se go podgłoś.
<zaczynam> ok, podglasniaja sie 2 na raz lewy slupek wysoko, prawy nisko
<gjm> bo najpierw musisz wszystkie ściszyć, żeby poszły równo
<gjm> albo możesz użyć amixer
<zaczynam> rzeczywiscie :)
<zaczynam> wyrownalem, nie gra dalej, odtwarzam w totem
<gjm> wklep:
<gjm> amixer | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<zaczynam> =curl nie jest zainstalowany
<gjm> omujborze
<gjm> to zainstaluj
<zaczynam> ok
<zaczynam> marek@marekpcmint ~ $ amixer | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<zaczynam> http://sprunge.us/hWcD
<zaczynam> marek@marekpcmint ~ $
<gjm> dunno
<gjm> kto ma pulse?
<mati75> masochiści
<nvll> ja mam
<gjm> to mu pomóż
<nvll> dunno, u mnie działa
<gjm> fagget
<zaczynam> próbujemy czegoś czy iść na spacer?
<mati75> co za gość
<jacekowski> a/last jacekowski
<BlessJah> sigh
<gjm> icoteras
<jacekowski> BlessJah: musza dzialac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a, zapomnialem ci powiedziec
<BlessJah> inne przesuniecie?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ip 94.23.152.119
<gjm> teraz cię shakuję
<BlessJah> o, dziala
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 5000 regulek do iptables mam przez to nowych
<jacekowski> po jednej na port
<BlessJah> 5k? wut?
<BlessJah> nie da sie zakresu?
<jacekowski> da sie przekierowac zakres na jeden port
<jacekowski> ale nie da sie zakresu na inny zakres
<BlessJah> a, slabo
<jacekowski> -A blessjah -d 94.23.152.119/32 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 10003 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.10.3:3
<jacekowski> -A blessjah -d 94.23.152.119/32 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 10002 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.10.3:2
<jacekowski> -A blessjah -d 94.23.152.119/32 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 10001 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.10.3:1
<jacekowski> wiec mam takich regulek kilka tysiecy
<BlessJah> lol, niezle
<BlessJah> szkoda ze nie wiedzialem, zmiescilbym sie w mniejszej ilosci portow
<jacekowski> jedyne co zrobilem to osobny lancuch
<jacekowski> i
<jacekowski> -A PREROUTING -d 94.23.152.119/32 -p udp -m multiport --dports 10001:12048 -j blessjah
<jacekowski> -A PREROUTING -d 94.23.152.119/32 -p tcp -m multiport --dports 10001:12048 -j blessjah
<jacekowski> wiec tylko pakiety na odpowiednie porty leca przez to wszystkie regulki
<BlessJah> wiec performance nie ucierpi?
<jacekowski> calego serwera nie
<jacekowski> tylko twoich pakietow
<BlessJah> tylko moj ^^
<BlessJah> spoko, to nie musi byc demon
<BlessJah> miodzio, dziala
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dzieki wielkie
<BlessJah> ciekawe ile dyndns sie bedzie propagowal teraz
<jacekowski> o co to sie dzialo jak ja w samolocie bylem
<BlessJah> ebola?
<jacekowski> nie w samolocie
<jacekowski> na ziemi co sie dzialo
<BlessJah> hum?
<jacekowski> no ze niemcy w pilke przegrali
<BlessJah> a, to
<jacekowski> w ogole, prawie wsiadlem do zlego samolotu
<jacekowski> jeden obok drugiego staly dwa samoloty do dubaju, jeden 2:25 drugi 2:45
<jacekowski> 2:45 byl moj, ale poszedlem na ten 2:25
<BlessJah> te same linie?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> doszedlem prawie do samolotu, ale jak zeskanowali kod kreskowy na karcie pokladowej to sie zaswiecilo na czerwono ze zly samolot
<jacekowski> poczytala pani moja karte pokladowa i sie dlugo zastanawiala o co chodzi
<jacekowski> potem druga przyszla, i dopiero wtedy skojarzyla ze tam samolot obok tez leci do dubaju
<drathir> jacekowski: siatkarzy przebrali hrhr
<jacekowski> a tak poza tym, to bez rozrywek
<gjm> super
<drathir> jacekowski: dobrze, ze maja te czytniki, bo bys jeszcze tym polecial...
<jacekowski> drathir: i jedyne co by sie stalo to ze bylbym 20 minut wczesniej
<jacekowski> ale wkurzajace jest to ze z samolotu trzeba za kazdym razem wychodzic
<drathir> jacekowski: ale ciekawe czy problemy by robili jesli tamten by odlecial, a tu miejsce bylo...
<jacekowski> drathir: nie
<drathir> jacekowski: a to fajnie w takim razie...
<jacekowski> bo lecialem teraz CHC->SYD->BKK->DXB - tym samym samolotem
<jacekowski> i tylko w BKK nie trzeba bylo wysiadac
<drathir> jacekowski: a to miedzyladowania, czy przesiadki i samoloty zmieniane byly?
<jacekowski> miedzyladowania
<jacekowski> przesiadka na inny samolot (a tez 777-300ER) byla w DXB
<drathir> jacekowski: a to ciekawe, ze wyganiaja, chyba, ze czyszcza samolot...
<jacekowski> wyganiaja i trzeba znowu przez wykrywacz metalu isc
<jacekowski> i bagaz przeswietlaja znowu
<gjm> mogłeś przecież przez lot wykuć nóż
<drathir> no tak, bo jak w srodku jestes to niczego raczej nie wyczaruje sie..
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-05
<jakub> witam
<rysiek> no cześć
<jakub> What's up?
<rysiek> a nic
<rysiek> tu można po polskiemu
<jakub> wiem xD
<jakub> tak z ciekawości jakich wersji ubuntu używacie ?
<rysiek> Debian ;)
<gjm> Gentoo
<gjm> rysiek: you should know better
<TheNumb> tak
<rysiek> Tak GNU/Linux
<TheNumb> nie nie
<erbepl> siema
<gjm> sieniema
<erbepl> wiecie czemu po zainstalowaniu gnome classic ubuntu nie odpala
<erbepl> jedynie przez opcje zaawansowane
<Ashiren> tzn?
<erbepl> monitor sie wylacza
<erbepl> klawiatura
<erbepl> dziala
<erbepl> i tyle wiem, probowalem wpisac reboot czy jest jakis command line ale nie dziala
<erbepl> haslo tez nie
<erbepl> mozna jakies przywracanie zrobic?
<XxHardXtremexX> Witam.
<XxHardXtremexX> Idę spać. Branoc
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-06
<drathir> bry...
<xavi3> bry
<XxHardXtremexX> Witam.
<Ashiren> dobry wieczór
<XxHardXtremexX> Co tam robicie w wieczór? :D
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-08
<EsmD> test
<EsmD> Czesc
<rsajdok> EsmD: działa
<EsmD> Czemu webchat macie zablokowany?
<rsajdok> EsmD: nie mam pojęcia :)
<EsmD> mam alcatel onetouch l850v, jak go mozna skonfigurowac pod ubuntu? To dosyc nowy modem i nie znalazlem info na ten temat, ale wydaje mi sie ze moze by zadzialaly sterowniki ze starszych modemow, ale nie mam pojecia jak sie za to zabrac, co probowac itp.
<gjm> co do tej pory zrobiłeś?
<EsmD> poszukalem w google info na temat tego modemu pod linuksem, google zwracalo wyszukiwania tylko do innych modeli
<EsmD> i zwraca mi wyszukiwania typu http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=178605 :D
<gjm> nie pokazuje ci go w networkmanagerze?
<mati75> pewnie kernel trzeba zaktualizować i reguły do udev dodać
<EsmD> w tym takim co sie zarzadza poleczeniem internetowym? Nie
<gjm> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2372
<ftpd> Cze!
<ftpd> ubuntu-server, 12.04, w manifeście puppetowym mam dla paczki install_options => "--force-yes", ale jest jakby ignorowane. Pomysły, czemu?
<ftpd> Notice: /Stage[packages]/Bareos::Ubuntu::Bareos_packages/Package[bareos-common]/ensure: ensure changed 'purged' to 'present'
<ftpd> Notice: /Stage[packages]/Bareos::Ubuntu::Bareos_packages/Package[bareos-filedaemon]/ensure: ensure changed 'purged' to 'present'
<ftpd> A tu się zrobiło.
<ftpd> Co za idiotyzm.
<jacekn> ftpd: a nie chodzi Ci o "ensure => present"  zamiast "install_options" ?
<ftpd> No przecież ensure => 'present' muszę mieć.
<jacekn> chociaz to chyba domyslnie jest
<ftpd> Żeby się zainstalował.
<ftpd> ;-)
<rsajdok> czego teraz się używa do szyfrowania karty pamięci zamiast truecrypta?
<Ashiren> jak multiplatformo to veracrypt
<Ashiren> jak linux tu luks
<d42> pewnie chcesz żeby ci działało pod windowsem? xD
<d42> słyszałem, że da się dohaczyć dm-crypt do windowsa
<Ashiren> freeotfe niby cos tam umie
<rsajdok> nie, to ma działać tylko na linuksie
<jacekn> no to luks
<rsajdok> dzięki
<TheNumb> szyfruj emacsem
<jacekn> przez sendmail
<TheNumb> tak
<rsajdok> TheNumb: nie denerwuj się tak
<TheNumb> rsajdok: hmm?
<TheNumb> A kto się denweruje? :D
<drathir> lol
<spass_> exit
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<gjm> mało brakowało
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-09
<en0x> jacekowski:
<gjm> :(
<TheNumb> :(
<fhf> :)
<fhf> nie smutajcie, bedzie dobrze
<Ashiren> :|
<Voldenet> smutajcie, będzie coraz gorzej
<Voldenet> od teraz będziecie tylko coraz starsi
<gjm> a od wczoraj nie?
<Ashiren> tylko jeszcze tylko 2 tygodnie do deskolotki :3
<gjm> tylko jeszcze tylko
<Ashiren> jeszcze tylko jeszcze
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-10
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://41.media.tumblr.com/0b6c778fcb2c3d2f0ad007d017d69994/tumblr_n1a6a5AUZx1qewacoo2_r1_1280.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2015/10/35786844e0ceeb929d9d85a8bdaa549f.jpg
<EsmD> Czesc
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/OoPDK6s.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Cysioland> bry drathir
<d42> :3
<scet> Panowie czy wysyłając maila przy pomocy php + sendmail można znaleźć gdzieś w logach info kiedy do kogo mail został wysłany? w pliku var/log/mail mam tylko info o tym kiedy deamon został uruchomiony :/
<TheNumb> pewnie można
<scet> ale trzeba wprowadzać jakieś zmiany w ustawieniach czy jest to gdzieś a po prostu nie mogę tego zlokalizować?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2015/10/2/2af2a59f-4890-4dea-a83b-9628b84566dd.jpg
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> ^_^ http://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2011/2/12/cd4bb371-9637-401e-84e3-7b6f5bb96491.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/axGRKep_460sv.mp4
<zasek> kot?
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFRg8pRGuJ0
<Bonn333> Spać już powinienien, ale ok >.<
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-11
<szymon_g> witam
<drathir> witam...
<Ashiren> witaj
<kopernik> :)
<fhf> jak miło od razu
<fhf> :)
<kopernik> no
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-11
<probo> hej
<probo> jest ktos
<gjm> Nie.
<probo> to dobrze
<Dread> yay.
<gjm> Bez jaj.
<probo> nie moge sobie z czyms poradzic na linuchu
<probo> od kad nabylem asusa r540s
<probo> jak podlaczam sluchawki pod gniazdo nie caly czas graja glosniki wbudowane
<gjm> Co.
<Dread> probo: , <- use wisely
<probo> mial byc
<probo> zamiast tego nie wpisalem :D
<Dread> napisz jeszcze raz, ale po polsku
<Dread> bo kręcisz jak cygan słońcem
<probo> mam gniazdo w lapku to combo sluchawki/mikrofon
<probo> i jak winam przewodzik od glosnikow
<probo> wpinam
<probo> to one nie graja
<probo> a graja caly czas te wbudowane w asusa
<Dread> sprawdź sobie w pavucontrol czy nie masz przypadkiem wyjść poprzestawianych
<gjm> Zajrzyj sobie w mixer.
<Dread> jeśli nie, to sorry, ale po prostu laptop do dupy
<gjm> No właśnie.
<gjm> Wcześniej działało?
<gjm> Może przełącznik w gniazdku się popsuł.
<probo> nie bo to swiezynka dzialalo jak mialem starszego della
<gjm> Odpal LiveCD Windowsa.
<gjm> Oh, wait…
<Dread> :D
<probo> na windowsie byl ten sam bol
<Dread> to po prostu laptop zjebany, boże
<probo> dopiero jak sterowniki do karty dzwiekowej ze strony asusa zainstalowalem to windows teraz wykrywa wpinany kabelek
<Dread> chyba, że tak
<probo> ale jak to tu zrobic
<gjm> To jeszcze napisz, co za audio.
<Dread> napisz co to za audio
<Dread> i zobacz w mixerze
<probo> lspci??
<gjm> Also, PulseAudio działa zadziwiająco dobrze, czasem jakaś appka nie ogarnie, ale to jej wina.
<gjm> probo: No raczej.
<probo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 21)
<Dread> czyli intel-hda
<gjm> Powinno działać.
<Dread> yes
<probo> czyli pulseaudio sprawdzic czy jest a jak nie to wgrac
<Dread> być jest jak nie wywalałeś.
<gjm> ew. dirty-hack, zmienić nazwę binarki pulseaudio, zabić i sprawdzić, czy działa.
<probo> nie bylo pulse audio
<Dread> [*]
<Dread> popsułeś.
<gjm> wait what
<probo> eksperymentuje na manjaro na ubuntu jest z autoamtu to wiem
<gjm> No kurde.
<Dread> i jeszcze raz
<Dread> , <- choose wisely
<gjm> >Manjaro
<Dread> manjaro znaczy nie umiem zainstalować archa, arch to gówno
<gjm> No.
<Ashiren> a nie lepiej antergos
<gjm> A nie lepiej Gentoo?
<Dread> lfs
<Ashiren> tudziez chakra
<Dread> charka
<gjm> Czadarka.
<gjm> [SOLVED]
<Dread> XD
<Ashiren> XD XD
<TheNumb> kto charka?
<Dread> Ty
<Dread> jak śpisz
<TheNumb> to się akurat zgadza
<Dread> \:D/
<TheNumb> kątem pluję
<probo> gjm: na ubuntu problem rozwiazany co do glosnosci
<probo> ale walcze z problemem klawiszy funkcyjnych dziala tylko zwiekszanie i zmniejszanie glosnosci
<probo> natomiast jasnosc ekranu czy wylaczenie ekranu,touchpada juz nie dziala
<gjm> Sprawdź sobie kody przycisków i je zmapuj.
<probo> zmapuj czyli wlasne skroty przyciskow?
<drathir> bry...
<gjm> No.
<drathir> brzmi jak acer ;p
<gjm> W moim działały.
<probo> asus
<gjm> Oprócz touchpadowego :D
<drathir> probo: to teraz zagiales O.o
<probo> czemu?
<drathir> probo: co to jakies i3 tam siedzi czy jak? jeszcze nie mialem lapka asusa gdzie nie dzialalyby od jasnosci sterowania (pomijajac uszkodzony sprzet)...
<drathir> probo: moze dedykowana grafa sterow nie ma?
<gjm> xD
<gjm> Jezu…
<drathir> gjm: najwieksze problemy z acerami zawsze byly...
<drathir> albo to dlatego, ze to ubu ^^ ;p
<gjm> Na Gentoo by działało.
<probo> drathir: w sumie nie wiem to swieza instalacja z sterownikow wlasnosciowych wykrywa tylko do procesora
<probo> intel-microcode
<drathir> probo: no to jak intel na pokladzie to podstawa niestety...
<drathir> amd ma w jajku ;p
<probo> gjm:nikdy nie mapowalem klawiszy wiec nie wiem jak mam przypisac aby robil rozne funkcje
<drathir> gjm: a co do gentoo nie wiem, ale ba[Drdzo mozliwe...
<Ashiren> ze nie
<Ashiren> Asus jest na A to linux tez powinien byc na A
<gjm> probo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<gjm> Nie wiem, czy zadziała.
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<gjm> Nie mam Ubuntu.
<drathir> gjm: jak prawie wiekszosc osob tutaj... ;p
<gjm> Tzn. mam.
<gjm> W pracy.
<gjm> Siedzę przed Ubuntu i o nim zapomniałem, lol.
<drathir> ;p
<wincyj> elo
<gjm> Nie.
<wincyj> no tak
<pceuropa> Co zrobic ? dodaje do crontab  "*  * * * * gimp" i polecenie się nie wykonuje
<Ashiren> um
<Lakii> pceuropa: podaj pelna sciezke do gimp
<Ashiren> chcesz odpalac gimpa co minute?
<TheNumb> pceuropa: jeszcze wyeksportuj odpowiednio zmienną DISPLAY
<pceuropa> Lakii: dzięki, gimp dałem tylko na testa więc, zmieniłem na ls >> /home/user/plik
<pceuropa> docelowo mają być zmiany w msql
<TheNumb> pceuropa: co próbujesz zrobić?
<TheNumb> pewnie jest do tego lepsze rozwiązanie
<pceuropa> cykliczne zmiany w msql
<pceuropa> nie mogę używać events mysql
<TheNumb> nie masz granta
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> no to chyba rzeczywiście cron będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem
<TheNumb> :(
<TheNumb> chociaż i tak triggery najlepsze do tego
<pceuropa> dawno cron'em sie nie bawiłem wiec na razie na localhost próbuje
<pceuropa> ok ls >> plik działa
<pceuropa> więc trzeba podawać dla programów pelne sciezki
<TheNumb> chyba, że wyeksportujesz poprawną zmienną PATH
<TheNumb> wtedy nie musisz mieć pełnych ścieżek
<TheNumb> zależy jak wolisz
<pceuropa> TheNump export zmiennych w bashu jeszcze tego nie robiłem
<pceuropa> czesto widzę ale jeszcze w praktyce nie używałem
<pceuropa> jedynie w bashrc
<TheNumb> nie w bashu
<TheNumb> w cronie
<TheNumb> na początku dajesz PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<TheNumb> i wtedy możesz podawać polecenia bez pełnej ścieżki
<pceuropa> ok rozumiem wielkie dzięki za poradę
<TheNumb> tak samo możesz z góry ustalić który shell zostanie użyty do wykonania poleceń
<pceuropa> a jak jest SHELL=/bin/sh ?
<TheNumb> ustaw SHELL=/bin/bash i już
<pceuropa> :)
<pceuropa> czytasz w moich głowie
<pceuropa> jak dam SHELL=/bin/bash i path w tedy modę odpalić  np skrypt.sh
<pceuropa> znaczy SHELL=/bin/sh
<pceuropa> a jak dam SHELL=/bin/bash i path to w tedy np gimpa
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-13
<pceuropa> czy mi się wydaje ale google załapał wirusa ? https://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjI3OHxtNfPAhXI1hoKHb1HBt0QFghLMAc&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.polonia-belgijska.be%2Findex.php%3Fstart%3D16&usg=AFQjCNG_wdDriEfv5_T-jyDNdAta8DszXw
<pceuropa> link przenosi do strony porno
<pceuropa> uwaga
<pceuropa> ale jak sie wchodzi na stronę z indeksu wyszukiwania www.polonia-belgijska.be/index.php?start=16 to wszystko jest ok
<BlessJah> Fuck technology let s fuck jodie matsh pussy
<BlessJah> www.polonia-belgijska.be/
<BlessJah> Tłumaczenie strony
<BlessJah> Ta witryna mogła paść ofiarą ataku hakerów.
<pceuropa> ok to chyba raczej trojan na stronie http://www.polonia-belgijska.be/index.php tyko nie ujawnia się na wejsca bezpośrednie
<pceuropa> a jedynie z google
<BlessJah> stoja na joomli 1.5, najnowsza joomla to 3.6, prosili sie o to
<pceuropa> dzwoniłem do nich i podobno zainfekowało im cały serwer
<pceuropa> ale ciekawe to rozwiązanie ujawniania się tylko gdy referer jest google
<Lakii> [;
<asdtest> bry sluchajcie mam taki o to problem po instalacji co prawda minta 18 - 0% [Łączenie z archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::21)] [Łączenie z archive.canonical.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::1b)]
<asdtest> i stoi w miejscu
<asdtest> ktos cos moze pomoc? w sources.list nawet nie mam takiego adresu
<asdtest> znaczy sie mam
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-14
<JohnDPL> czesc
<JohnDPL> pytanko: dlaczego jak robie upgrade z usb z 16.04 do 16.10 mam podawac dane uzytkownika?
<JohnDPL> zostanie zalozony nowy uzytkownik? Czy nadpisany stary czy co?
<Bodzioslaw> wydaje mi sie, ze ty raczej od nowa ten system tam stawiasz
<Bodzioslaw> wez lepiej wejdz na system ktory masz na dysku i tam rob upgrade
<Bodzioslaw> a nie jakies cuda na kiju odprawiasz
<JohnDPL> taaa
<JohnDPL> ale niestety tam sie cos skaszanilo dzisiaj rano
<JohnDPL> nie ma sieci, ani nie dziala grafika
<JohnDPL> nie widzi eth0
<JohnDPL> i wogole masakra
<JohnDPL> moglbym pewnie walczyc z ta siecia i pewnie by mi sie udalo ale wydaje sie ze latwiej wybrac opcje zaktualizuj z 16.04 do 16.10
<JohnDPL> i wszystko byloby fajnie gdyby nie to dziwne pytanie
<JohnDPL> alternatywnie, jak skopiuje caly home/user przez siec na kompa, zrobie czysty instal, zaloze takiego samego uzytkownika i wgram spowrotem dane z sieci, to powinno hulac..., tak?
<Bodzioslaw> ta
<Bodzioslaw> albo chroot się naucz
<Bodzioslaw> i działaj z live cd przez shella
<JohnDPL> albo, albo, ostatnio robilem chroota z tutoriala rzeczywiscie ratujac kompa matki :P
<JohnDPL> teraz zony :P
<Bodzioslaw> to z chroota klep
<JohnDPL> ale wtedy to byl ewidentnie moj blad
<Bodzioslaw> :P
<d42> wydaje mi sie, ze jak instalator znajdywał taki sam katalog w /home to stwierdzał, że go uzyje bez wyrzucania
<d42> ale pewnie w którymś wydaniu to zepsuli i juz nie działa
<d42> więc tak, zrób backup xD
<Bodzioslaw> xD
<BlessJah> s/zrób/rób/
<Bodzioslaw> w sumie racja :)
<JohnDPL> taaa, zdecydowalem ze skopiuje calego homa i zrobie czysta instalke, narzekala mi ostatnio ze jej wszystko wolno chodzi i rzeczywiscie cos tam bylo nie tak
<JohnDPL> leci, jeszcze godzina
<Lakii> ;]
<Lakii> gruby home ;p
<JohnDPL> heh, i wiekszosc na pulpicie
<JohnDPL> madness, ale sie nie wtracam
<JohnDPL> matka, z drugiej strony ma czysy pulpit, totalnie, uzywa folderow w home
<JohnDPL> :P
 * BlessJah zawsze przed wyslaniem kasuje zbędne pliki
<BlessJah> polecam ncdu, a potem dopiero rsync
<JohnDPL> i pewnie dobrze robi on
<JohnDPL> ja zawsze odwrotnie, jak juz kopiuje to tylko co potrzebne
<BlessJah> mozesz cos przeoczyc i nie skopiowac
<BlessJah> przy kasowaniu jesli cos przeoczysz, to skopiujesz
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-15
<Ashiren> happy Caturday, 1st
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8982471424/h2CC6C215/
<gjm> purrfect
<Ashiren> :3 http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_AdB7RpTTDXxb3TFT773imu0kTZiMExGl,w400.jpg
<jacekows1i> BlessJah: nowa zimbra jest w koncu, jak cos zauwazysz ze nie dziala to daj znac
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/dc8793743e4f42a98d65ea98d32dc36a?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=0e9fcca138fbc94329affd8d44f66d59
<Ashiren> tacocat https://i.reddituploads.com/37db3ce27a27474085a88460844275df?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=23fece7839be66d1b11d38a20cda91f2
<gjm> :3
<jacekows1i> BlessJah: mozesz sobie skonfigurowac two factor auth jak chcesz
<BlessJah> do maila czy shella?
<BlessJah> t/hotp?
<jacekows1i> BlessJah: do maila
<jacekows1i> BlessJah: do shella jest od dawna
<jacekows1i> BlessJah: https://blog.zimbra.com/2016/02/zimbra-collaboration-8-7-two-factor-authentication-2fa-technical-preview/
<jacekows1i> BlessJah: totp
<BlessJah> jacekowski: cos nie widze tej opcji
<BlessJah> do smtp/imap tez bedzie wymagac 2FA?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/5f932d4f28734a35afd0fb4343ef84a3?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=1037e0ce4772c8f8fb753e03f064328d
<gjm> 3~/23
<jacekowski> BlessJah: application specific password chyba bedzie wymagac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: w konfiguracji w webmailu powinna byc opcja
<jacekowski> BlessJah: u mnie jest
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale malo widoczna
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-09
<malutka> o/
<jacekowski> \o
<gjm> Ashiren: https://www.instagram.com/kleo_thecat/
<malutka> gjm: Ashiren <3
<malutka> ^^
<dfgg> it's a kat. :3
<Ashiren> :3
<Mhrok> hejo
<malutka> yo Mhrok
<Mhrok> Magia IPv6. Nie mma internetu a tutaj działa.
<Mhrok> Czy mnie wywaliło, albo coś? Bo ja mam dziurę w logu między 17:56 a 18:54
<malutka> nic nie dostajemy Mhrok
 * Mhrok nie rozumie
<Mhrok> No nic, działa to działa, na ch...olerę drążyć temat.
<malutka> Mhrok: jesteś tam? bo Ci chyba coś nie działa...
<Mhrok> malutka: kiedyś to było śmieszniejsze :D
<gjm> Kiedyś to było
<malutka> Kiedyś...
<Mhrok> Jakie to jest fantastyczne, że infolinia od awarii u mojego ISP nie działa, kiedy nie ma internetu. Ciekawe, czy to jest spowodowane tym, że jest to jakiś telefon VoIP...
<malutka> aktualizacja do iOS 11.0.2!
<Mhrok> A ja nie mam internetu!
 * Mhrok zamiast aktualizować iOS uczy się robić na drutach.
<prs> w sensie zarabiasz kable? :)
<Mhrok> prs: z kablami na dziś już skończyłem o 17. Teraz potrzebuję szalika :D
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-10
<gjm> \o
<jacekowski> o/
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-11
<malutka> o/
<malutka> 11.0.3 już :o
<Ashiren> wiecej szpiegow?
<drathir> Ashiren: mnoza sie jak grzyby po deszczu ;p
<firemark> .2
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-12
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<daw2017> cz. mam problem i potrzebuje pomocy mam 2 dyski, / - 50gb, swap - 1gb, /home - 2gb w software raid1 oba maja po 940gb free space, chcialbym powiekszyc /home do maksymalnego rozmiaru, ale za cholere nie wiem jak ;)
<malutka> podpowiem... daw2017, że tutaj wyłączenie i włączenie komputera nie pomoże :3
<daw2017> sprawdzalas ;) ?
<malutka> banana? :3
<daw2017> smialo
<gjm> malutka: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE-5W_1-Gf0
<dfgg> malutka: banany są spoko, cały tydzien mam w biurze xD
<TheNumb> dfgg: jak cały tydzień to w piątek pewnie już czarne
<dfgg> TheNumb: nope, porcjami przyjezdzaja
<dfgg> raz przyjechaly jeszcze zielonkawe i bylo trzeba na nastepny dzien czekac :/
<malutka> czarne najlepsze btw
<malutka> :3
<dfgg> to swoją drogą
<dfgg> i tak na koniec tygodnia w nas rzucają tymi owocami, żeby przez weekend nie zgniły
<dfgg> juz nie jedną szarlotkę z tego miałem :3
<drathir> dfgg: to gdzie Ty pracujesz, ze tak dbaja ? ^^
<dfgg> hjudż
<drathir> dfgg: bo w polszy to bardziej bym uwierzyl, ze w ludzi beda rzucac czy zostawia zeby zgnily anizeli z pozytkiem zagospodarowac ;p
<dfgg> no w bydgoszczy ,_,
<dfgg> tu w tym miescie, wadowicach
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-13
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> sobota czternastego to szczesliwy dzien
<malutka> :3
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/22406068_1708019535935852_8967019533859809924_n.jpg?oh=8aa6f26e7a2d040e27f974c260ffdc5f&oe=5A788994
<firemark> Ashiren: czemu akurat 14?
<gjm> czemu ty jesteś taki niekumaty?
<malutka> xD
<firemark> dunno lol, nie widzę relacji soboty z liczbą 14
<gjm> firemark: a piątek 13 ci coś mówi?
<firemark> a nah
<firemark> taki z dupy zabobon ze nawet go niezauwazylem
<gjm> z dupy, nie z dupy
<gjm> jesteś niekumaty
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-14
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/NB8HK9B.jpg
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.imgur.com/wArXrWV.jpg
<malutka> o/
<malutka> Ashiren: \o/
<Ashiren> udalo mi sie dzis poglaskac osiedlowego kota
<Ashiren> tyle wygrac
<firemark> hiv?
<Ashiren> http://dobrewiadomosci.net.pl/18877-rodzina-rysiow-odwiedzila-dom-mezczyzny-alasce/
<malutka> https://i.imgur.com/BECXTjz.jpg
<malutka> Tosia^
<Ashiren> :*
<Ashiren> twoja?
<Ashiren> i znaczek archa <3
<malutka> tak:>
<malutka> jaki spostrzegawczy Ashiren ;)
<Ashiren> kot i arch na jednym obrazku, moge juz umrzec szczesliwy i spelniony
<malutka> \o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/jHhMlr9TurIHGKr15IGeTbcok_At7FMrsqo2wv4yfCw.jpg?w=576&s=8119c30b4d942432e59403135e34dac0
<Ashiren> aww https://i.redditmedia.com/goAtFAugPEr-jgEqjVbH7DNVouYJJNDQLthQcM2xnEQ.jpg?w=575&s=e6679983ef7e03ba24a76a666b3aa201
<malutka> <3
<bartek> hiho
<malutka> o czeho!
<bartek> malutka pomozesz?
<malutka> zawsze :3
<bartek> no bo zobacz...
<bartek> ja miałem botowalnego pena do instalacji minta, i teraz potrzebowałem mieć normalnego i go sobie sformatowałem i się cały wyczyścił ale nie mogę nic na niego skopiować bo jest tylko do odczytu
<bartek> nie wiem jak to zmienić, jak kliknę ppm i otworze właściwości i tam uprawnienia to się nie da
<malutka> to sobie go jeszcze raz sformatuj, poza tym wyłącz i włącz komputer jeszcze raz :3
<bartek> ok ide podjąć w/w kroki ;p
<malutka> idź i nie grzesz więcej!
<bartek> ide ide
<bartek> sformatowalem jeszcze raz, teraz restart
<malutka> xD on naprawdę do robi? :o
<Ashiren> trzeba mu powiedziec zeby adoptowal kota
<Ashiren> i robil zdjecia
<malutka> :3
<malutka> komp mu nie wstał xD Ashiren
<Ashiren> on sformatowal sobie dysk czy pena
<malutka> ...chyba dysk^
<Ashiren> ech wpuscic chamstwo na salony
<malutka> z otwartej bym mu dała za jego "hiho" :>
<bartek> kurde, działa!
<bartek> dzięki :D
<Ashiren> oO
<Ashiren> w nagrode https://i.redditmedia.com/evkI6lPnyIujT_fV-im9odur_vp6zBWtdxWwLyv3r-Q.jpg?w=490&s=c4b3b557d8df88a776ef637d2d2edc28
<malutka> spoko bartek :>
<malutka> ooo ten ładniutki Ashiren ^
<Ashiren>  
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/lpifAz9iAsiKZmR-m7JyIDSfq5qc5vk5ND2ppzwzp1Q.jpg?w=768&s=d01659443f1a52421f0649ec3a4653ab
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/S3b2JD-CrY164wo5TIenlHSULyi0DEyTdbObBMxWsY0.jpg?w=432&s=f857bd378cadb903bf3dce91a06ceb5f
<malutka> puszysty :>
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/fLorFki43Toya_rYF3Et7OAtbyveiq0nj2QvJ5lTD2s.jpg?w=576&s=3f62904f5ab35cb654ca9fbba9f0ae01
<dfgg> kotek z amazonu
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-15
<malutka> o/
